# Black Snow: Original RP (Main RP Thread)



## Michellism (Jun 3, 2009)

BLACK SNOW: ORIGINAL RP

*Plot Overview: *Demon integration into human society has cause tensions to rise and the world is on the brink of an all our race war. Racist humans are rallying towards the vatican that has gained military like power in the world in the hopes to vanquish the Impure (Demons) and the racist demons are joining a rebel faction that plans to over throw the government and make it into something of an all demon monarchy. 

As the world splits into thse two factions new outrageous laws/programs are put into placed mainly on the human side called "The Eden Project" in which they gather up deons residing in the "Human" parts of the world and are placed in a concentration camp.With the atrocious acts being reported on television world wide, Hate on both sides is at an all time high. The civil activist who have tried so hard to instill peace and harmony are slowly watching their dream crumble away as a Third race war seems inevitable.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 3, 2009)

[Grand Bune]

The night was still as the moon hung high abovethe cluttered city of Grand Bune. The epitome of sin; Sex clubs and Drug houses ran rampant in this city and the streets was littered with scums of all types. Rapists, Killers, Drug users, Weapons dealers, This was heaven for those who treaded on the wrong side of the Vatican. Demons of all shapes and sizes walked out of sex clubs with strange woman or men under their arms with a sinister look on their face. The street smelled of blood, liquor, and other bodily fluids as the different colored signs illuminated the twist and turns of the concencrete paths. We see a broken down shady night club, The sign hanged on for dear life as the letters would flicker every so often letting a shower of sparks fall down and bounce off the floor. 

Inside the rooms where litted up by red lights as woman of all types danced and stripped in front of the hollering drunk men. Many whistled and called out vulgar terms as others merely wallowed in their self pity focusing more on the waitress with the drinks rather then the women on stage. One man throws a shot back so fast it looked like his neck would snap, the burning hot liquid dove down his throat and soon found it's place inside his stomach. His eyes where bloodshot as he apparently had been drinking the whole night. His skin was purple and he had three rows of fangs to adorn his "lovely" mouth. He wore a messy business suit with several stains decorating it.

Moorslyn had been watching him for the past several minutes and decided it was the right time to make her move as the man seemed to far gone to make any rational decision. She walked towards him allowing her body to sway with her curves almost like a snake being charmed. She wrapped her arms around him letting her lips tread his ears as her hands dove far below his belt line. "Why don't you come with me hot stuff" She said softly her lips never leaving his ears. The man grunted as he tried to get her to leave but her hands had more then presuaded him. He was taken to a back room where the two could be alone. This room was even more dimly litted then the last as the woman's mouth began to travel down his chest eventually leading to every man's weak spot no matter what race. "I'm gonna make you feel like a man" Moorslyn said making eye contact with him. 

(Outside of the club)

Numerous vatican members silently tread the numerous sky scrapers keeping to the dark. Allowing the natural lack of light to blanket their movements. They watched in disgust as demons and other races dulged in less then holy activities. "Good Riddance" One of them said as he caught up to the others. All over the city the Vatican had managed to inflitrate and post up hundreds of soldiers without alarming none. All they waited for now was the word to be given.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 3, 2009)

There were only five of them left. She had killed Don last night, when he was meant to be on watch. Turned out the water had been fake, and they were forced to become the prey again. Circus had hunted them through the sewers  for days, and, just as they had seemed to get a weapon that could really hurt her, they had turned to fight.

It had probably been twelve hours: down here, Catcher had no way of knowing. All of these tunnels had begun to look the same after three hours underground. This was the third day. Three days since they had been told to eliminate the vampire that was skulking through the sewers. Three days, four casualties.

He was shaken roughly awake, expecting to see the vampire standing over, ready to pounce. Just Ketter, the knight leading their team. Catcher groaned and sat up. ?What?s next??

Ketter grunted. ?We keep going, keep running. I don?t want to lose anymore of you lads.? There was an odd inflection in his voice. He realised, tearing apart foul tasting bread with his teeth as they had begun to march again, that Ketter expected someone else to die. At least one more.

*

?It?s funny,? Titus muttered darkly, ?that when we first came down here all I could think about was the smell. How could I ever survive so long with that smell around me? It?s funny.? He shook his head. He was no more convincing himself than he was Catcher.

?Hah,? Ketter up ahead, barely visible in the dankness, had overheard them. ?You guys think you?ve had a hard time of it after one failed mission?

Titus muttered something and withdrew back into himself. Catcher could see that the knight still intimidated Titus, despite all of the confidence that he was trying to project. It was a mystery to Catcher, however, how anybody could be intimidated by the tired man when they were being stalked by a beast like Circus.

Up ahead there was the sound of a long, low, hiss. As one, all five stopped. By the sound of it, she was still a long way off. It was hard to tell in these tunnels.

?We should keep going.? Ketter sounded confident. Catcher was glad someone was.

Drip. Drip. Drip. Why the hell was it the only noise? The sewers were the waste disposal ground of millions, yet all he could hear was what sounded like a tap, not quite closed. He wanted to hit someone-anyone-but who? He could hardly start punching the walls.

The sound was coming from a pipe up ahead. It jutted out over the liquid part of the room, opposite of the walkway they had been traversing for too long. A wide open hole, that seemed to contain only black. A taunting black that seemed to be waiting, predatorily?

?Stop.?

The noise of four people shuffling along vanished. ?What is it?? Demanded the knight.

?She?s waiting for us.?

?Circus? How the hell did you work that out??

?There?s no way she can follow us under here, so if she wants us then she?ll find out where we?re going. Only thing that makes sense.?

?So, what, she?s waiting for us at the monastery??

?No,? Catcher felt his voice tremble, ?she?s waiting at the entrance.?

After a pause Germaine spoke up. ?This is a damn sewer, it?s not as if that?s the only entrance.?

?You got any idea how big this place is? We would probably starve to death trying to find another way out.? Ketter turned his attention back to Catcher. ?Are you sure about that.?

?It?s the only thing that makes sense.?

Ketter seemed to want to say something else, but then changed his mind. Eventually, he did speak. ?Looks like we can?t run then.?

Mute did something that sent shivers down his spine. He smiled.

*

Ketter grew more and more hesitant as they made their way forward. Catcher wondered if he had made a mistake telling the man. They were no better prepared than before, just thoroughly more pessimistic. All of them except Mute.

Titus was now stuttering. Sometimes not even when there was any conversation. Catcher wondered if it was failed attempts to start conversation. He and none of the others were in the mood. Mute, of course, couldn?t talk.

Out of them all, he was the one most likely to survive. Titus was good at blending into the shadows. An ideal man to stab a demon in the back. Maybe, he was also their best chance at actually killing Circus too.

Germaine had been filled with boasts and swagger when they had entered the sewers. Exceptionally talented magician, and already in possession of more power than skill. Since they had retreated, Catcher had got the distinct impression Germaine had been trying to pick a fight with him. Ketter?s presence kept the rookie magician from acting on this confrontational attitude.

Mute was a maniac.

And, led by a knight of questionable experience, they were going to have to take down a violent, sadistic vampire in her own territory; a foe who had already killed almost half of the squad. Catcher wondered if it was better to chance starving to death.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 3, 2009)

[Grand Bune]

The sky was pitch black as the white moon hung high above illuminating the dark sky scrapers of the damn city known as Great Bune. The rain trickled down washing away all the worries in the world as the streets become cold and scare with inhabitants. From a giant clock tower a young male scans his horizon as if looking for some one in particular. He looks inside a lavish building window where a private party is being held, Only the Richest of the Rich where their as Demons from all over the world dined on fine blood and the pretiest whores money could buy.

The young man's dark blue hair blew in the wind as his grey eyes captured it all his face turning to that of diguist. "Demons" He merely said as his words were almost muffled by the sound of the falling rain. GRSSH! The sound of static in his ear as he was contacted by his commanders "Operation Night Fall will commance" Nolas touches the receptor as he presses down inabiling him to respond "Roger" He says in a cold monotone voice as his sword gleams in the night sky. He watches the demons one more time before turning his attention to the city streets.

Nolas pressed down on his communicator as the soldiers under his command heard his voice "Operation Nightfall has commenced" and with those words the soldiers stormed the buildings closest to their position. The sound of gun shots and screaming flooded the streets like a well timed orcheastra Nolas let his head hang back a bit as the rain soothe his skin. The sounds of the demons screaming was a welcomed paced from the sound of dying soldiers. Nolas stepped off the building allowing himself to pullmet a bit before landing on his feet. He lifted his head and a giant demon towered over him, the body of two dead soldiers strewn around him the muscular Lizard like creature laughed as he examined the human.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 3, 2009)

_He made his way out into the darkness alone, leaving behind the slumbering figures. Germaine had fallen asleep at his watch post. Catcher did not bother waking him.

The tunnel continued for ten minutes, black crusty walls crawling past, before it branched into three separate tunnels. Only one of them, off to his left, contained a walkway; the other two were just stagnant streams of excrement. Like a river that did not flow. Catcher surveyed the way ahead for a moment and then caught his breath. Along one of those tunnels echoed the sound of crying. Circus crying.

He headed forward. Claustrophobia had never really troubled him in these sewers-too much else to trouble him-but now it hit him hard. He couldn’t breathe. He staggered through the filth that sloshed around his knees and grasped at the slick walls. The walls were closing. Taking puffs of air thick with fumes, he staggered onwards.

Then he came across Circus, and the bout of claustrophobia vanished. There was a grill on the wall that revealed it was daylight outside. The slanting beams of light never touched the woman in the dead end, but it did strike the corpse. Don was face down, the liquid around him red. Catcher remembered being told that the man had joined to better support his pregnant wife. For some odd reason Catcher felt himself wanting to laugh.

She was not as big as his imagination had always painted her. The wings on her back accounted for the size she had seemed in the dark. Wings. Like that of angel, but with feather the colour of night. Her face would have been beautiful were it not decorated by a network of scars.

Circus stood. Her wings took up the whole passageway. She was slouching, seemed weakened after feeding. Now, he would see her end. Now, he would be her end._

‘Catcher?’

‘Wha?’

‘Catcher. Sit up!’ It was Titus. What the hell? Catcher was just about to put an end to there nightmare. Why was Titus stopping him? He looked for Circus, but all he could see was the roof of the tunnel. Someone was pulling him upright.

‘What the hell is wrong with him?’ that was Germaine. Catcher could have sworn he had left them all sleeping. Why were they here?

‘What is going on?’ Ketter seemed to have approached them.

‘Something’s wrong with Catcher. He just collapsed.’

Collapsed? No that’s not right. He had just-

Fuck. He was delirious. Some part of his mind realised that what he had just seen was not real. People seemed to be trying to get him to stand up unsupported. Grasping at the slick walls-odd, he had felt that in his delirium-he managed to stand up right. Moving was beyond him. As stuffy as the tunnel had seemed beforehand, it was now way too hot. He shivered.

The rest of them seemed to be talking.

‘What now?’

‘I can go on,’ Catcher tried to say. It turned slurred and incoherent in his mouth.

‘We’ll rest now,’ Ketter was decisive, ‘if he can’t walk tomorrow, we leave him for the rats.’

Could he go on? The band could not carry him. They were already walking along a knife ridge, death lurking below. His own fate was in his hands. With a horrible, sinking feeling plunging through him, he realised that tomorrow they would leave him. On reflection, Circus was better than being slowly ripped apart by rats. At least Circus was quick.

In his fever dream she had been a vulnerable, sad figure. Someone tortured by the world she was born into. A victim of fate. What he had seen was not the monster that hunted them through the darkness.  Why had he imagined her in such a way? The key was that, despite the alien fragility, his own hatred had not abated at all. If she were a poor crippled creature he would have taken pleasure in his blade entering the flesh.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2009)

Craig hunted his prey through the back alleys of Grand Bune. The place brought back memories, memories best left forgotten. This was where the lowlifes of both the Demon and Human worlds came to mingle and trade, to fullfill their base desires.

A brief stroke of irony hit Craig. He was after all, hunting a hunter. A succubus. Small, pretty little thing. Vicious though. She had ripped through that group of kids calling themselves the Forever Knights without batting an eye. That usually meant age. And experiance. Slwoly Craig pulled his sword, _Scatter_, from it's sheath on his back. He was never sure how old _Scatter_ was, though the cavalry blade was chipped from constant use.

The succubus turned strangely, casting a brief glance towards Craig. Luckily he had made sure to keep himself well hidden. The Succubus shrugged and continued. Carefully, Craig drew his pistol. It was a standard issue Desert Eagle. Powerful, but not exactly subtle. But then again, Craig wasn't exactly subtle. He aimed and fired.

The shot hit her leg with a dull thump. A lot of people expect blood to fly up, the person to jerk back. But that's all Hollywood. Really the blood just trickles down their leg. The Succubus spun with, well, inhuman speed and hurled a knife at Craig.

The knife hit him in the gut. Another myth about weapons: Throwing knives aren't all that effective. In the movies, it's _schlik_, heart. _Schlik_, throat. Insta-kill. But normally, they just provide a survivable, if painful, injury.

But then of course, those guys haven't been practising for hundreds of years. They also don't have super-strength. Craig managed to avoid getting hit in an artery, but it hurt like hell.

"Throwing knives?" Craig coughed. "Who the hell uses throwing knives?" The succubus shrugged.

"You're the one with the sword, babe."

"Yeah, but it's a magic sword. Watch." Craig said, swinging _Scatter_ in an X pattern. "Hell's butterfly." Bladepieces broke off, swarming towards the succubus. She gasped in suprise but the bladepieces slammed into her, bloodying her entire front. Craig grabbed her by the throat and sheathed _Scatter_. "Where's Lust?" The succubus let out a throaty laugh.

"Try again babe." In response, Craig slammed her head against the concrete. She let out a moan of pain, blood pouring from her head.

"Lust." Craig repeated. He kicked her, hard, in the stomach. She moaned again, and he could tell that would bruise.

If she lived long enough anyway. "Lust."Craig said again. He  pulled out his pistol and shot her kneecaps, and could hear the bones shatter. Being shot in the knees by a Desert Eagle at close range was never fun. She screamed, trying to pull herself away. So he walked towards her, and with careful deliberation, slammed the butt of his gun into her hand.

"Go to hell." She spat between screams.

"Then you're coming with me."


----------



## Michellism (Jun 3, 2009)

BANG! The sound of footsteps marching at a rapid rate began to pound the city at it's core. Demon's we're being shot down in cold blood as the soldiers aimed and quickly reloaded, A few of the demons were foolish enough to fight such number managing to either kill or injure a few though their fate was the same. Bullet holes had punctured their bodies at such a rapid rate they hadn't the time to bleed. Moorslyn could hear the commotion outside of the strip club as the screams got louder. She stood over the body of the man she was pleasuring, His chest cavity was ripped open and his heart and lungs were completly gone.

She munched on the mans organs a bit longer, the blood flowing down her perfectly shape jawline down to her large breast causing her nipples to stand erect. She allowed the mans blood to slowly drip down on her throat as she rived in exctasy though she wasn't able to enjoy much longer as she knew the Vatican was closing in. The strip club had fitted every room in case of situations like these with an escape route. Quickly punching in the code she lifted the heavy door and let her self drop down the narrow hole closing the heavy rusty door behind her.

From the sewer she could hear the foot steps of the vatican soldiers echo threw the street as they continue to plunder the demonic city. Blood began to drip and mix with liquid running along the sewer lines though the amount of feces hadn't allow the color to change. She held her nose a bit as she started to walk along the knee high slosh.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 3, 2009)

(Now don't say I didn't warn you - people are scum and I fully intend to highlight that here)

Mion did what she did when she was bored. The pole was her lover and she slung her body around it like she hadn't seen him in years. Her green hair moved like a whip, gliding through the air, and then covering her face, her eyes piercing through the veil towards a watcher. It was his first time here. She could always tell. Hands in pockets, nervous, always looking around. She enjoyed those the most. The ones that could go either way, she loved knowing that she was the one that tipped them over the edge.

She was upside down, sliding down the pole which her legs were wrapped around, money littered the stage like garbage on the street. She cared not for it, only for her prey. People who came to her knew the dangers. They knew who she was. Mion the succubus, look but don't touch. Not if you valued your life. She enjoyed the challenge. 

She beckoned him closer using her finger as she lay on the stage looking at him. She looked into his eyes and her eyes turned red. She saw it, his fantasy. His deepest desire. Naughty boy.

Her form changed. A girl, no older than 7 was now on the stage. A school uniform, pigtails and a lovely smile. It was his beloved niece. No-one judged him here. They would only go to Mion if there was a desire so tabboo that it would be punishable. She giggled, she was used to this form, but it was not the youngest she had gone.

The girl ran towards the man, putting a dainty finger to her lips and looking down to the ground shyly. Her hand went to the hem of her skirt and slowly lifted it up, exposing more and more. The man was now totally entranced. He had longed for this. He had pictures of her everywhere in his 'special room'

The other men looked and shook their heads, not because of his preference but because he had crossed the red line. His hands were on the stage as he looked at the skirt. It was replaced with the sweet feature of his niece, who's eyes were closed and lips slightly open. He couldn't resist, he grabbed her, groping her, kissing her.

Mion kissed back in ecstacy and allowed her self to be carried off as her clothes were eagerly ripped off. They went to Mion's private room. He didn't even notice the stench of blood, no-one ever did.

"On top." he pleaded, Mion nodded and mounted him, feigning pain as he entered her. The niece's grin suddenly turned, her eyes bulged and her nail dug into his face. He screamed trying to get her off, but despite her frail looking body, she still had her demonic strength. She continued to ride him, tearing away at his face, but not his eyes. No, there was more that she wanted him to see. She began peeling off his skin on his chest as she was punched repeatedly. It didn't hurt, to her utter disappointment but formed bruises in the appropriate places. This was the vision he would be haunted with as he went straight to Hell. She rode him faster, her long nails getting longer, invading his stomach, she reached in, wrenching out his kidney as he screamed in pain and terror. Mion was reaching her climax as she looked at the bulging exposed eyes and skeleton like smile that was the man's face. She jammed the kidney into his mouth, punched through his ribcage, tearing out his heart and drenching herself in the blood of the now deceased man. 

She screamed in ecstacy as the life entered into her body and she reverted back to herself, panting hard and the body turning into ash

"Don't tell mommy." she said sweetly to the pile of dust blowing it away. Her power was restored, she felt stronger with each soul she absorbed. There would be more. Everyone had Lust and all humans were weak. She went into the shower. She wanted more. She wanted those from the Vatican.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2009)

_A town called Bellmore..._
Robbie Baldwin walks up the front walkway of a quaint suburban house,   absently digging his hand into a Fritos bag and stuffing his mouth full of the crispy snacks. Behind his back is strapped a Louisville Slugger. 

"Is this it?" Robbie asks the air, chips falling down his mouth. 

_Of course this is it you idiot. I'm never wrong!_ 

As Robbie walks up to to ring the bell suddenly the door swings wide open and a Vatican Priest flies out the entrance past Robbie as if Lucifer himself is chasing him with a pitchfork. "STAY AWAY FROM THERE!!!" he yells at Robbie. Robbie eyes the Priest's progress as he bolts down the driveway and then down the sidewalk towards a Mercedes Benz. The priest throws his equipment into the backseat and guns the ignition, speeding away. 

"Shit I wish I had a car like that!" Robbie mutters. He wipes his mouth clean of the spare salt and grease on his lips then tosses his empty Fritos bag into a bush before entering. "Hello!" Robbie calls out as he enters the foyer. 

"Yes we're here!" calls out a female voice from the Living room. Robbie walks towards the living room and raises a questioning eyebrow as he sees a man bound and gagged to a chair in the center of the room, snarling and struggling to free himself. His eyes glow bright red, and there are scratch marks all over his face. Every second or so the chair that the man sits on levitates slightly off the ground.

"Wow pretty cool..." Robbie mutters. A middle aged woman walks towards Robbie, she looks extremely tired and exhausted. "Oh thank goodness you're here....er who are you again?" she asks Robbie uncertainly as she eyes the baseball bat strapped to his back. 

"I'm the Demon Hunter you spoke with on the phone," Robbie tells her. She nods with recognition and shakes Robbies hand, "Ah right right, thank goodness you're here! My name is Sharla and this is my husband Jeffrey. He's been possessed by some evil demon. Is there anything you can to do for him? Everyone else has failed so far..." she tells him in a tired and hopeless voice. 

Robbie nods at her, "Oh I can do a lot lady..." he mutters in reply. He walks towards "Jeffrey" and stares at him from eye level. Jeffrey howls in rage and tries to attack Robbie, his wrists cutting against the thick rope chords that bind him. "So what do we got here bro?" Robbie asks the air. 
_
Don't call me bro you cretin! He's been possessed by an Imp, a low level demonic minion that is easily dealt with through a variety of metho...._

"Yeah I'll just do the usual," Robbie says, cutting off the voice mid sentence. He unfurls his bat and points the business end at Jeffrey's forehead. "Wha...what is that for?!" Sharla asks in a horrified voice. 

"You'll see."


----------



## Caedus (Jun 3, 2009)

A pair of crimson eyes opened from the sounds of gunfire. It happened often. This area of Great Bune was perfect for any type of crime. There was no order or civil law. It wasnt surprising to see corpses in the street anyway, fighting...death...it never got old. And while the noise never stopped, it wasnt as civilized as other places which made it the ideal area for avoiding unwanted attention. Being a former Demon Hunter, and a damn good one too was bound to attract quite the bounty. There never was fear though but it was best to stay low...at least for a while. The dark clothed figure took a peak towards the direction of the new noise.

It came from down the street and it seemed the fighting was starting all over but at a much bigger scale. The figure slowly reached into his pocket and placed a pair of black sunglasses on his face...a simple clothing tool to hide the famed crimson eyes of the half vampire. 

He was rather too close for the action and it was time to leave but of course...things were never too easy. The sound of a gun being prepared to fire caught the half vampire's attention. His back was turned to his enemy who smirked, ready to gun down what he thought would be another demon to kill.

Mistake

The former assassin moved with such speed that it would have been near impossible for a normal human to track the speed of the half vampire. Soon enough, the two came face to face. A gloved back clutched the neck of the Vatican Soldier who struggled and began to shout in fear and awe. The half vampire easily raised the human with one hand with his advanced strength. There was no remorse as the beautifully crafted long sword ripped into the man's chest. The sword itself having pierced through the other side of the man's body with relative ease. The corpse was dropped on the ground as the killer began to leave but how this little attack on the demons would be interesting..


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2009)

Robbie closes his eyes, "By the power of the force and Gandalf the White...and all that other holy shit! I SAY GET THE FUCK OUT DEMON!!!" Suddenly the end of his Louisville Slugger starts to glow an electric blue. 

Robbie smashes the tip of the bat into Jeffrey's face, and the blue energy radiates through the possessed man's body. Jeffrey convulses violently before flying out of his bonds and landing on the floor in a heap. 

"AAAAAAAAH! OH MY GOD YOU KILLED MY HUSBAND!!!!" Sharla screams at the top of her lungs, running towards Jeffrey and holding him in her arms. Robbie breathes heavily and wipes some sweat from his brow. He rolls his eyes at her unnecessary hysteria. 

"Naw lady I just sent that Demon packin!" he tells her, and he mimes hitting a home run with his bat. 

"OH SWEET LORD YOU BROKE HIS JAW.....OH DEAR AND HIS NOSE TOO!!!" she yells.  

Robbie shrugs it off, "Well he's alive ain't he?! I tell you what, a broken jaw and nose is a small price to pay for salvation." 

"YOU'RE CRAZY!!" she yells at him in hysterics as her husband groans and stirs in her arms. 

"Honey is that you?" he utters in a weak voice. 

"Listen lady I got things to do like savin' souls and shit. God's work don't pay for itself so where's my money?" he asks her. Sharla walks towards her purse on the mantle place and digs inside. She flings a roll of money at him, all told 500 Kelt. 

Robbie counts the money and nods with satisfaction but then he remembers something, "Uh hold one sec. I believe that our full agreement was that you'd also give me two all you can eat buffet vouchers at the Sizzler..." 

"JUST GET OUT BEFORE I CALL THE VATICAN AUTHORITIES!!!!!" the woman bellows at him. 

Robbie immediately backs off, "Whoah you're a real ungrateful old bag. Don't call me again if you ever need another exorcism or somethin!" and he walks out he door.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2009)

"Shit." Craig muttered, hearing gunshots. "Vatican." He yanked the near dead succubs inot an abandon building and pointed the gun at her hea, motioning for silence. She let out a curt nod, knowing the Vatican would kill her if they found her. Downstairs, they heard the door being knocked down.

"This is the Vatican!" Get down and put your hands where we can see them!"

"Ah, there's nothin here Jef. C'mon, let's go. This place is abandon. I'll go tell the others."

"No, wait. I...feel something."

"Ah Jef, your always gettin stupid feelins. C'mon. Lets go."

"No...just help me check upstairs." Craig froze, mind racing. He glanced down at the succubus and frowned. He could hear the Vatican Soldiers coming up the stairs, he had little time.

"See Jef, there's nothin-" Craig slammed his sword through the first soldier's heart. The man didn't even have time to scream. Craig pulled _Scatter_ out of the man's chest, now died crimson in his blood. The other man screamed, eyes widening, as Craig swung _Scatter_ in a quick circle, lopping off the man's head.

"What was that?" Craig had about 30 seconds before the rest of the Vatican soldiers came up. With calm efficiency, he dashed over to the succubus and grabbed her, placing one of the soldier's swords in her hands. Then he dragged her over to the stairs and took the other soldier's sword, stabbing it into her chest, just missing her heart. She had about a minute before she bled out.

"Why?" She gasped. "Thought you...needed me..." Craig shrugged.

"There'll be others. Hiding a demon from the Vatican isn't a good idea."  He leaped out the open window into the night. 

Craig ran lithely through the streets, dodging gangs of Vatican every so often. He shook the rain out of his eyes and entered a small bar, titled simply: _Dead Drunk_.

As he entered, a middle aged man cleaning a glass cocked an eyebrow. Craig shook his head negative. "'Nother dead end. She didn't know anything." The man checked for any eavesdroppers and leaned in close.

"I might have another lead. War room. 5 minutes."


----------



## Michellism (Jun 3, 2009)

After what seemed like forever sloshing threw the wretched slosh Moorslyn had arrived at a giant underground gate leading to the subterrainian city known as "Rig City" a small compound that made up the larger underground system known as Hades. The door creaked open as she made her way in, She black dressed was decorated with pieces of feces and other unwantables. The man who opened the door handed her some clothing as she stripped right there and then. Her supple breast bouncing with motion as she took of her corset and slowly pull down her black dress revealing a finely tone body. 

She put on the skin tight leather pants and a leather bra to match. It seemed like this wasn't her first time changing here as it didnt seem out of the ordinary in any sense of the word. Her dark red hair stroke the arch of her back as her and the man began to walk along the paths in the underground structure. The sound of running sewer water made it hard for anyone to hold any real kind of conversation though the two seem to have known what they wanted without exchanging any words.

She finally arrived in a small poorly built shack that man there handed her some food, Demon delights as they liked to call it was a fancy name for Human fingers with fried small intestine on the side. It was a demon comfort food though many cannibals seem to enjoy it as well. "The Vatican...They raided the city" She said sinking in her teeth into an index finger, the blood spewing forth blessing her taste buds. The man nodded a bit "I know"

The man was average height though taller then the small succubus, He had a 5 o clock shadow and wore dark black shades and an all black buisness suit. He had conservative trimmed her and if not for his abnormally large fangs and elf shaped ears he coudlve passed for human. He dug into his suit pocket pulling out a neatly sealed letter "It's from Lucifer" The handsome man said as the succubus careful took it out of his hands.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 3, 2009)

Somehow he was able to stand the next day, and tramp after them. They were probably walking to their deaths, no point in moaning about the tiredness that stained him and laboured each footsteps. He was sick. Their medic had died a couple of days ago, so nothing was going to make this easier. Just stagger one step in front of the next, keep going.

At one point Germaine cried. They all pretended that he was not. No one could really blame him, in the conditions. He was the youngest of them all, although Mute looked younger. First mission, last mission. Catcher knew he wanted to cry too, but doubted he had the tears in him. His illness soaked up too much attention, and he danced through delirium, thinking, a large amount of the time, that the sewers were the dream. Just some illness inspired vision. A part of his mind knew that this was an illusion, but he did not have the strength to deny what little comfort it afforded him.

‘Bet that bastard is laughing,’ Titus seemed to be talking to himself. Catcher knew what he meant. Scifon was the man who had provided them with holy water. Said it would work. One little splash of it and the vampire would be immolated. Ripped apart by pure flames, howling in agony. Of course, it was far too good to be true. Far, far too good. The vial had shattered harmlessly on the vampire, before Circus had disappeared with Don’s body. Playing with us. Hunting us. It would not be crying that I heard, it would be laughter.

The rendezvous had been arranged by the Vatican. The demon murderer prowling about the sewers would, surely, be no match for nine soldiers equipped for the confrontation. It did occur to anyone that they had never battled in the environment, nor fought against vampires. Be glad, a fellow rook had told Catcher, that it is not a werewolf. That was almost funny in hindsight. Almost.

‘She’s up ahead.’ Ketter turned to them. ‘Catcher was right, waiting for us at the entrance. We need to make a plan. Our guns are useless-no way we will hit her at a range, and up close we’ll just kill each other. Germaine, how confident are you with that repellent spell I taught you?’

Germaine tried to speak then took his head.

‘Grow some balls, you stupid little coward. You want to let us all die out there?’

‘No, I...’

‘Well get that spell right. We have a second or two to get through.’

Catcher shook his head. Not enough time.

‘Okay, Catcher, you and Mute will go straight towards the entrance. Shortest route, since you’ve got the illness and will be the slowest. Mute is your best chance at protection. The rest of us will be beside you.’

Catcher opened his mouth to reply and vomited.

*

Malifus paced the room.

‘Let me get this straight. You sent a groupie of rookies after Circus? You sent children to go slay the dragon with their slingshots?’

The knight stuttered, ‘I-’

‘I don’t even want to hear. Arrange for a team to go down and trawl the sewers for their bodies. You are going to be paying for their funerals, got that?’

‘Please, I,’ Malifus strapped his energy claws onto his hand, ‘of course. I-’

‘Shut up. I’m going down there.’

‘Alone?’

Malifus turned to face the knight. ‘Alone. Bodyguards would just get in the way.’ Hea spread along the claws. He held them close to his face for a moment, basking in the warmth, then flipped them off again. No point wasting power. He would save his wrath for Circus. It had been too long.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2009)

"Give me an extra large cherry Slurpee willya bro," Robbie asks the store clerk of the local mini mart. Robbie scans the aisle and also picks up two packs of Twinkies, and some HoHo's. 

As he exits the store, slurping his frozen drink he sees one of his friends, chilling outside the store, smoking a cigarette. He's a lot like Rob which is to say that he does nothing but sit on his ass all day, but the key difference being he doesn't have a super powerful enchanted baseball bat like Robbie does.

"Hey Kevin," Robbie tells him. "Do anything interesting today?" he asks, just wanting to shoot the shit before going home. 

Kevin shrugs, "Went over to my girl's house and smoked some weed....that's pretty much it. How about you?" 

Robbie shrugs, "I fucked up some crazyass Demon." 

"That's whats up dude," Kevin nods with respect. He takes one last drag before flicking away his cigarette. "So uh does that shit pay....you know like killing demons and, vampires, and stuff?" he asks. 

Robbie nods, "Yeah but we don't got any Union benefits though, I gotta use my mom's," he replies, opening a pack of twinkies and stuffing two into his mouth at once. "Why?" he asks with a full mouth. 

"I don't know just thought maybe you needed a sidekick or somethin. Maybe someone to carry around your baseball bat..." he suggests. Robbie narrows his eyes and considers this. That sounded kinda gay he thinks but he's sure it was unintentional on Kev's part. 

Robbie used to be a sidekick to Demon Hunters himself not that long ago. _Hmmm...why shouldn't I have a sidekick? I'm a badass Demon hunter now!_ he muses.   

"Yeah sure you can be my sidekick. You can do shit for me like running errands and what not, kinda be like my personal assistant. But I gotta warn ya I lead a life of danger." 

Kevin thinks it over, "Cool I'm down with that. Anyway I'm gonna go score some E. Call me up when you find a Demon or somethin." 

"Yeah sure," Robbie responds and he tosses away his empty Slurpee.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 3, 2009)

“Damn it…”  Kiya sighs rubbing her hand across the back of her neck.  “Why do I always pick towns like this?”  the far off pops of gunfire causing her to jump slightly.  “I can only imagine why it sounds like a war.”  Her footsteps echoed on the hard surface of the sidewalk as she walked through the quiet darkness to the rendezvous point.

“He better be there.  I don’t care what the hell is going on…” Kiya muttered tucking a stray lock of her hair behind her ear.  The wind was picking up and causing strange noises in the area around her.  “One more block…one more block…” she chanted to herself.  Her boots continued to echo against the empty buildings.  “Tap…Tap….Tapap…Tapap…”  Kiya then paused knowing the sound no longer sounded right.  As her foots steps froze she heard a last tap.  “Why me…why tonight?”  Kiya mumbled looking around her.

Pulling the dagger from it’s scabbard on her hip, Kiya continued on toward her destination.  “About fucking time you showed!”  a burly man said as Kiya turned the corner and proceeded down the alley.  “I was just about to leave.  But, then again…” he grinned maliciously at her.  “I wouldn’t want to miss out on that tidy little sum of bounty on your head.”

“Oh hell…”  Kiya groaned.  “They swore…shit…”  she quickly dropped the dagger in it’s scabbard and pulled her bow.

“Now don’t do anything stupid.  I’m not doing this by myself…” the man said spitting a long stream of tobacco on to the ground, then wiped his chin.

“Come on boss.  Let’s have a little fun with her first!  Then the bounty!”  a voice said from behind Kiya.

“Yeah…hehehehehehe….” another voice said ending in a childish giggle.

“Come on now guys…you don’t want to do this…” Kiya said still looking at the man in front of her.

“Of course we do…” He grinned licking his lips and stepping forward.

**************************************

“Damn it…”  Heather groaned sticking her head out the window.  “It’s even hot at night….and of course I didn’t find a place that had air conditioning.”  she pushed away from the open window the curtains not even moving for the lack of breeze.  “I need to go out…have a drink…” 

Quickly she grabbed her weapons and stuffed them into the big green duffle bag and headed out of the room and engaging the lock in one swift movement.  “Okay…” she looks around her for a moment before wiping the sweat from her forehead.  “The music is coming from there….so there is where I go…” Heather grinned imagining the feel of cool air and an even colder drink.  

Her pace quickened as the thoughts of the cool drink enticed her on.  The music became louder causing her to grin before she stepped through the swinging doors.  The interior was dim and the music loud while people whispered to their companions.  “Perfect…” Heather thought to herself as she moved toward a table in the back of the room.  Sitting with her back to the wall she settled her bag next to her and sat back.  

It wasn’t long before a shapely waitress made her way over.  She looked a little rough but she knew what she had and flaunted it.  “What can I getcha?”  she said smiling down at Heather, her hand resting on her hip.

“Start me off with a Smith & Wesson…just make sure it’s cold…”  

“Gotcha.  New in town?  We can always tell.  Don’t worry you will get use to the heat.  It cools off pretty fast.”

“It better…”  Heather groaned wiping her forehead once more.

“It will.  Anything else for you?”  she said with a chuckle.

“No.  That will do it for now.”  

“Right.  Be back in a sec…”  she said giving her a wink before heading to the bar.

Heather relaxed slightly and watched the sway of the waitress’s hips before scanning the rest of the room around her.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2009)

_Requiem ?ternam. Dona eis, Domine_

Mass has begun. In the great fortress Monastery of the Saint of Fire, all sounds were silenced, save for the blissful voices of the Gregorian Choir.

Inquisitor Toquemada unfortunately did  not have time to go to mass. There are other concerns that he must attend to.  
_Libera me, Domine, de morte ?terna,_
"Are you certain of this, Cardinal Roche?" Toquemada asked. He was in a room overlooking the main prayer hall, where Father Weiram was conducting mass.

_in die illa tremenda. in die illa_

"As certain as the victory of him above over all heresy, Inquisitor." The old Cardinal said. Like Toquemada most of his body was replaced by augmentations, a practice that seems unusual to those unordained in the Vulcan realms. 

"An entire company...surrending to the ruinous powers of devildom?" Steam began to come out of pipes attached to Toquemada's body. 

"A shame, is it not?" Roche mused.
_Quando coeli movendi sunt et terra,
Dum veneris judicare
s?culum per ignem._

"No Cardinal." Toquemada shook his head. "There is nothing shameful about HERESY."

"Then I trust you will lead the assasin squad I have prepared?" The Cardinal asked.

_Tremens factus sum ego et timeo,
dum discussio venerit atque ventura ira._

The Inquisitor nodded. "The Inquisition's purpose is to purge traitors who have been corrupted by the demon's lies. With faith and chainsword, I shall return them to the flock."
_Dies illa, dies ir?,
calamitatis et miseri?,
dies illa dies magna_
".....Post mortem, if I am left with no choice."

Roche nodded, remaining composed in contrast to the righteous fury Toquemada was feeling. "At least in that matter the Lord above shall accept them earlier."

_et amara valde. et amara valde
Requiem ?ternam, dona eis Domine_

The Inquisitor left Roche's hall, heading outside to the snowy day. It always snowed in this part of the Vulcan realms. Ironic, given the firey name of the land.
_Requiem ?ternam, dona eis Requiem
et lux perpetua luceat eis_

A squad of men and women awaited him at the outermost fortification of the Monastery. Grim looks on all their faces, but the determination to purge the darkness can be seen on all of them.

The Inquisitor smiled to the group. Many of them were quite young, but from the way they stood at the ready Toquemada knew they had faced the horrors of heresy before. 

"Let us all pray." Toquemada kneeled, steam coming out of his back as he did so, while the rest followed suit. 

_Libera me, Domine.
Libera me, Domine_

"....In your blessed name, we go to battle. May you guide our righteous fury, and may you shield us from the lies of the demonic. In your name, we go to cleanse this land, so that your faithful need not fear again. In your name, the HERETICS shall burn. Amen." The Inqsuitior stood up, and faced his retinue again. "Come, comrades. The Purge begins."


*ROW, ROW, FIGHT THE POWAH!*


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 3, 2009)

"The Fuck you laughing At" Nolas said as he stood on his feet. The demon was enourmous in stature standing at a staggering 8 ft his muscles the size of watermelons, It's reptile yellow skin shadowing his muscles making seem even larger. His face was that of a lizard as his tongue flickered in the air catching every scent and sending the information to his brain. "You Vatican's sure are stupid aren't you" The demon said in a deep rough voice his veins pulsing with every word.

Nolas nearly staired the giant demon down as the foul stench of it's breath invading his senses. The smell of his breath was that of hot garbage and vomit mixed in with a hint of alcohol. The demon become aggrivated with Nolas indiffrent look finally exploded "SAY SOMETHING!" He roared as his giant forearm batted Nolas into the nearest building. CRASH! Debris and glass showered the pavement. Stray bullets pummeled the demons back barely able to puncture his Iron like skin. Turning back to the nuisances it was nothing more then three Rookie Vatican soldiers. "Scum" The demon growled just as he was about to make quick work of them he flet a sharp pain in his abdomen.

The smell of burning flesh filled the air as Nolas Santos weapon began to eat away at the demonic organs. "An Apostle!" The Demon finally realized the danger he was in, Though it was too late. Nolas activated the motor which pulled at a chain inside his sword made up of smaller knives sort of like a chainsaw. RRRAAGHH! The sound of ripping flesh and breaking bone filled the air as the demon was sliced in half with little resistance. The blood evaporated off the sword as the holy symbols cleansed the blade of the impure substance. 

Nolas setting his eyes on his original target motion for the three Rooks to the leave the vacinity. Following his orders they succuried along as Nolas entered the raided building. The doors had been completly blown off and the most of the guards were already dead. 2 more experience Rook saluted at him as he walked in "We secured the parimeter sir!" One of the Rook said. Nolas nodded as he made his way up the stairs knowing the stronger demons where higher up.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 3, 2009)

The Dhampir moved swiftly, ending away towards the battle. He took note that some demons were fleeing or actually getting ready to attack. It was all ammusing but in this situation, if he was going to get invovled...he would do it on terms that benefitted him. Nobody would charge a vactian army alone....unless of course they wanted to be riddled with bullets and reduced to a messy corpse. However some just ignored the Vaticans already...cries of pleasure still filled every single bar and club along the messed up city. Living here meant having a great time and dying young. 

He was well rested...had two magnums along with enough spare bullets that could last a good while and his infamous sword. The Half Vampire stayed close to the dark alleys, away from the main street to avoid attention...bounty hunters where everywhere. Just as the half vampire thought he was clear of any "problems" at the moment, the word "bounty" was heard by the elite senses of the former Demon Hunter which obviously caught the Dhampir's interest. 

Soon enough around in the numerous corners on the many blocks...the former assassin found himself looking at a situation that involved a bounty and of course...bounty hunters..


----------



## Kuno (Jun 3, 2009)

“Seriously…you don’t want to do this…”  Kiya said quietly threading an arrow onto the bow.

“Not very often we see a pretty bitch like you around here.  Well at least not one that isn’t a whore.  So you just let us have some fun and we will let you live.  Until we have the bounty anyway.”  The man who was obviously in charge said with a grin.  “The Vatican is in town so we won’t have to wait for your bounty.  One side or another will take you…”

“Hehehehehe…” the one man giggled again nudging his companion.

“Yeah…you will get some too, Bob.  Don’t worry.”  the giggling man’s friend said.

“HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!” he giggled louder causing the man in front to cringe.  

“Now just put that little toy down and you won’t get hurt…” the first man said gesturing toward the ground.

“I said…you don’t want to do this…”  Kiya brought the bow up and sighted in on the man quickly before letting the arrow fly.

“What…the….hell….” he grumbled looking down at the feathers sticking out of the center of his chest.  “This wasn’t suppose to happen…” he added falling to his knees.

Kiya began to turn but not soon enough.  She was slammed roughly from behind as the other pair tackled her.  

“HEHEHEHE!  More for me!!”  the giggling man yelled as Kiya began to fight against him.  Her hand reached toward her dagger.
___________________________________________

“Decent little place…” Heather mutters waiting for her drink.

“We like it.”  the waitress replies setting the drink down in front of Heather carefully.  “Extra cold.  Had it blended just for you.”

“Why thank you…”  Heather says smiling and taking a deep drink.  “Oh it’s heaven…” she groans as the cold moves down her throat.

“Not yet but close…” the waitress says chuckling.

Heather smirks cocking a questioning eyebrow at the woman and begins to ask her what she means before a voice is heard.

“Bev!  Get your ass over there and deal with the other customers!  I am not paying you for that shit!”  the bartender snaps at the waitress.  

“Right Rick.  On my way.  Let me know when you want another drink…or anything else for that matter…” she says walking away.

“Maybe I do need another diversion…” Heather says taking another long sip of the drink.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 3, 2009)

Moorslyn held Lucifer's letter tightly in between her fingers slowly tearing the envelope open pulling out the Official Demon Alliance Stamped Paper. Valentine swirled his beverage taking quite sips allowing the succubus to read and let the contents of sink in. "Back to metropolis" She said reading the last line back to valentine. He grinned showing his white fangs to glimmer "Mmhmp" He merely said the drink wasn't doing it for him as it was cleary not strong enough to get him intoxicated. 

"Whats lucifer planning?" Moorslyn asked the sly Werewolf who had placed his drink on the counter with a small look of disgust. "Beats me, But we'll find out soon enough once we get there" Valentine said as he started to walk ahead "we have a long journey ahead so you might want to pack your things" The Succubus started to walk trying to catch up to the suave werewolf.

(OOC: Gotta end my post early feeling exhausted gonna go to bed T^T)


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 3, 2009)

There had been a time when he had been asked to step forward and plead with his parents not to sell him to the church. That time he had stepped onto a stage and stared into a light far too bright. It was the same light he stepped into as he approached the entrance. Light streamed through and, in a moment of delirium he thought he faced the door into heaven. Then Circus descended.

Magic crackled around them. For a moment he thought that the plan had worked and the vampire had been stunned. He made to run past her, but was swatted to the ground with ease. The figure surveyed the area; out of the corner of his eyes he saw what she saw. There was a bubble around both of them. Ketter and Germaine had betrayed him: they were handing him to Circus. The knight probably thought he was already dead, and had told Germaine so earlier. A sacrifice. Catcher struggled to his feet sword in hand.

‘You have been betrayed.’

‘I know.’ She did not look as he had seen her in the dream. She was like a waxwork model given life. Sickly skin, feral stance, rich voice. Why was she speaking? Gloating?

The strike was so fast he dropped he lost his grip on his sword and dropped to his knees. The world, in that brief moment, had shook. He could not say where she had hit him. There was a scream. Looking up, he saw circus had inadvertently skewered herself on his sword as she had charged.

He did not know where the energy came from. All he knew was that here was the moment where the ridge was shaking, and all he could do was hold on for his life. He grasped the blade and felt the soul edge crawl along the blade. The shrieks intensified. Crying. Clawing. He pulled the sword free and was rewarded with blood. Her blood.

Darkness took him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2009)

_Several dozen beers and whiskey shots later..._
Robbie staggers out the back entrance of Willie's Bar and into the parking lot. "Ugh...where's....where'd I park my car again?" he asks himself, scratching his head. Then he almost tips over onto the pavement, "Shit the street is movin!"

_You are an absolute disgrace do you know that Robert, an utter travesty of Human potential! Do not dare think of driving in your condition!_

Robbie punches at the air, "Shut up old man!" he snarls. _That frickin old coot just won't quit badgering me_ he thinks. He always thought of it as the trade off that comes with wielding a magical baseball bat. You also get a mean old crotchety 1500 year old Vatican Priest named Algernon who's soul is imprisoned within it. Robbie can't block out the bastards voice either, and only he can hear him. 

_Oh I simply cannot believe what has become of me. I used to council King Arthur for gods sake and now I am stuck with you! _

"Clive Owen ain't got shit on me!" Robbie yells back defiantly as he stops by a bush to take a leak. 

_Who is Clive Owen?_

"Forget it!"  Robbie zips up his fly and decides to walk since he can't remember for the life of him where he left his car, which is actually currently parked in the driveway of his mother's house. 

Robert shuffles slowly down the sidewalk, humming the intro to Star Wars to himself. As he walks along he sees another person up ahead, wearing a suit, staggering down the sidewalk towards him, shuffling his feet slowly. He can't quite make the man's details because of the lack of illumination. 

Robbie laughs as he sees him, "Yeah I ain't the only one who partied today!" he exclaims. "Hey dude you just come from Willies?!"  

"UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGH!" the man moans at Robbie. He raises both his arms towards Robbie and quickens his shambling steps. 

"Well ugh right back at ya friend!" Robbie responds with a chuckle. _Goddamn he can barely walk, he looks even more fucked then I do_ Robbie thinks. 

_Robert that is a..._

"Shut up can't ya see I'm talkin to someone here!" Robbie yells at Algernon. "Hey bro you got a light?" Robbie asks the man.

"UUUUUUUUGH!!!" the man moans back even louder this time as he inches closer and suddenly the smell of decay wafts under Robbie's nose but he's  too drunk to care or notice.  

"Yeah I get it dude, Ugh! Great for you. Do you gotta light because...."  

Suddenly the man steps under the light of an overarching lightpost. His skin is a sickly shade of mottled gray and his eyes look deadened. 

"HOLY CRAP THAT'S SOME SICK SHIT RIGHT THERE!!" Robbie exclaims with fright, quickly shaking out of his drunken stupor. 
_
That is because he is a Zombie you idiot! _

"Well why didn't you say so!!" Robbie yells. He reaches for his bat but his hands fumble on the grip. The zombie reaches close range and tackles Robbie into a row of bushes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2009)

Craig walked into the war room. Though 'war room' was overstating it. A large map of the world covered the  wall, news clippings another. The final was covered with bounty posters and wanted lists. A large, comfy sofa sat in the middle of the room, next to a cooler which was always stocked with something, be it beer or Kool-aid. Maximus Trelny, owner of the _Dead Drunk_ bar walked in and took two cokes out of the cooler, tossing one to Craig and popping the other open.

Maximus, or Maxi, was middle aged, balding, and slightly chubby. Depsite that, Craig had no doubt the man could kill him a hundred different ways. Maxi was a bounty hunter, and one of the best in his time, though now he ran a small bar and helped out promising rookies in the world's most dangerous game.

Maxi walked up to the wall covered in bounty posters and examined it briefly, looking for one in particular. He tore a poster down and tossed it to Craig, who regarded it thoughtfully.

"Mion." Maxi said, taking a sip of coke. "Succubus, works at one of the many thousand strip clubs in this God forsaken city. Works for lust. The Vatican doesn't have much on her."

"Yeah, but what do _you_ have on her?" Craig asked. Maxi grinned, picking up a stack of papers.

"Ruthless. Beautiful. Typical succubus. Men have a habit of going to her private room and never coming back out. Women too." Craig groaned.

"I hate succubuses. This is the third one this week." Maxi let out a bitter laugh.

"That's Lust for you. You think getting to her is going to be easy?" Craig shook his head.

"You sure she knows something?"

"More than the last ones." Maxi says, shrugging. "And before you go, there's one more thing you should know."

"What?" Craig asks.

"She has a funny ability. Turns into whatever you lust after the most. So just be-" Maxi stops as Craig's eyes turn flat. No emotion comes from his eyes, none at all.

"If she tries that with me," he says. "I'll kill her faster than you can say Scatter. I'm going to gol clean this wound," he continues, motioning towards his stomach. "Then maybe I'll go after her." He walks out of the room.

"Damn kid." Maxi mutters, shaking his head. "Gonna get himself killed.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 3, 2009)

OOC: last post for night

The figure just watched as one was killed but it seemed the other was unphased. The half Vampire narrowed his eyes. He felt a sense of loyalty to the other bounties or the other traitors. Maybe this is why the Dhampir left the Demon Hunter business...it was a cruel business and there was countless of scum who made a rich of capturing or killing others, no matter who they were. Within a sudden burst of great speed, the figure closed in but was slightly surprised he was already much closer to the situation....he was too lost in thought to think about what he was doing and had already started walking towards the little altercation without even noticing...

Finally in range, the Half Vampire swiftly came in over and delivered a brutal kick into the ribs of the bounty hunter, the power of the kick easily sending the bounty flying off the other "traitor"

"_You alright?"_ The former Demon Hunter asked towards the girl but his eyes turned towards the bounty hunter, ready to see if he would try something again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 3, 2009)

A tall woman stands outside one of the strip clubs, her back against the wall listening intently, her senses enhanced.  Tipping the back of her hat up, she covers her eyes as she also closes them.  She listens to everything going on, though the scent of blood is starting to get to her.  

She begins to hear the gunshots nearby, pulling her hat back she looks in the direction of the gunshots and stalks around the building, thinking to herself, ‘Just when I get relaxed…’ she wanders off, loading the BBs into the gun.

Holding the gun in one hand, a bottle in the other, it reads,_ ‘Absolute alcohol: 100% Alcohol By Volume '_ She takes a swig of the drink, shaking her head and stepping into a streetlight, half in her true form, she's becoming furry.

((OOC: She can hold her alcohol well))


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2009)

An Inquisition battle track neared a small hamlet, the snow turning steadily into a blizzard.

The driver of the track stopped a few kilometers away from the hamlet. He looks towards Toquemada, who was sitting next to him."Inquisitor, we are near the site where the heretics were last seen. Your orders?"

"That hamlet does not look large enough to support an entire company. We must be thankful for that, for we cannot face the enemy at full strength." The Inquisitor said. "If it came to that we have to retreat.

"But we have God's blessing! With it we can defeat any foe!" A soldier protested.

Toquemada grunted. "Faith is strong, but it cannot pierce body armor the way bolt guns do." Perhaps he was wrong in assuming they were as battle-hardened as he thought they were. This might prove to be more difficult than expected, he thought. "Zwill, I want you to keep the battle track ready. If any heretics run away gun them down" He said to the driver.

"Haighs, Mollete, ready yourselves for recon. I want you to locate the nearest tavern, that's where we'll find any heretics that may have stayed behind." The trooper who protested and a young woman next to him saluted Toquemada, and readied his guns. 

"Jevai, Prusk, ready the anti-armor. There could be tanks there, and we only have precious few anti-tank bolts in our bolt guns. Ferrus, lead the rest of the squad outside of the hamlet. When you see signs of a firefight, I want you to reinforce us." Toquemada stood, hunching slightly because there wasn't enough room in the track, and faced the squad. "I want you to cripple the enemy, not kill them. We need them alive for interrogation. However if that cannot be done then bring the hertics to the torch." The deployement door of the track opened with a hiss. Haighs and Mollete went out first, their armor white as the snow around them. Next came Toquemada and his entourage, and finally Ferrus and the rest of the squad.

" I ask of your forgiveness, for I shall sully your land with the blood of heresy." He muttered to himself, as the operation began.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2009)

Robbie and the Zombie roll around across the sidewalk with Robbie only just barely keeping his hungry opponents gnashing teeth from sinking into his neck. He manages to twist his body around and throw the zombie off onto its back, a move he learned while watching a UFC pay per view a couple weeks back. 

He rolls back to his feet nervously looking at his arms and hand, hoping that the bastard didn't bite or scratch him. He had read _The Zombie Survival Guide_ and seen every zombie movie ever made so he knows what the consequences of a bite would be.

As the Zombie clumsily returns to a standing position, Robbie draws his Louisville Slugger. "So is this thing like a 28 Days Later I'm infected and vomiting blood kind of Zombie or a Dawn of The Dead I want to eat your brain kind?" he asks Algernon, the resident spirit that resides in his bat.
_
I have no idea what you are talking about. You do realize that movies were invented 1400 years after I was born?_

"Oh fuck it I'll just go for the head then!" Robbie exclaims. That usually always works. He charges at the Zombie and swings the bat around at its head, perfectly mimicing Alex Rodriguez's home run swing. 
*
SPLAT!* 

_Half an hour later..._
Robbie arrives home, now totally stone cold sober and already feeling the effects of a hangover. He makes a mental note to drink more beer. 

"ROBBIE IS THAT YOU!!?" his mom yells. She sits in the living room watching a rerun of Wheel of Fortune. "Yeah its me mom!" Robbie replies as he passes by the hallway. 

"What's that you got in your hand?" she asks curiously. 

"Nothin' just a Zombie head," Robbie tells her casually. He holds the still live severed head of the zombie by the hair. Robbie had taped up its mouth to make sure it couldn't bite him. 

There's a brief pause before his mother speaks again. "Oh alright well I left meatloaf in the oven." 

"Okay!" Robbie hates her meatloaf. He arrives at a thick metal door which leads to the basement, aka "The Lair." The door has multiple heavy duty locks, some of them of a more supernatural design. A sign on the door reads, _Robbie Baldwin Professional Demon Hunter/Jedi Knight_. 

It takes him about a minute to unfasten each lock and open the door. He walks down a set of creaky wooden stairs then casually tosses the Zombie head into his hamper of dirty clothes. Robbie passes by his life size cut out of Boba Fett and lays back on his waterbed, thinking about the recent spike in demonic activity lately.  

"What's going on with this town?" he wonders aloud.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 4, 2009)

The rumble of gunfire and murder muttered about the hall of Rig City. Tesla sat in his iron room, staring at his iron wall, examining each rivet one by one, trying to quell the absurd mixture of emotions welling up in his mind and - more dangerously - his spirit.

The whisperings of a large scale Vatican assault on Grand Bune had been circulating for weeks. As soon as Tesla had heard the rumours, his brain had been screaming at him to get out - underneath thousands of well armed Vatican soldiers was not a good place for a half-incubus to be, even if that half-incubus' identity was hidden behind a human visage.

'TESLA!'

The shrill, piercing voice screeched through the gaps around his iron door. He gritted his teeth.

'TESLA!'

Growling, he rose to his feet and marched over to the door. 'TES-' the succubus was cut short as Tesla wrenched open the door, and she stared up at him in fear and admiration. 

'Sir, the -'
Tesla shuddered.
_Don't call me that._

'But -'
He snapped.
_Don't you *ever* suggest that I am in any way attached to you, rank, power or otherwise._ 

'But sir, you're an in - ' 
_I said DON'T._

The succubus gasped at his touch as he clenched his right hand about her throat. Her eyes were rolling back in ecstasy, and at this realisation Tesla swore and lifted the thing off the ground, slamming her back down in a rage that caused his eyes to glow red. 

_Don't ever_, his grip tightened, crunching, _think that we have *anything* in common. _ He felt the suggestion of desire flash through his body and cursed, conjuring his golden longsword to his free hand. Electrical currents began to ripple and flash along the blade, illuminating the disgusting features of the creature as it lay trapped beneath him.

People thought succubi were beautiful - he could see through the masquerade. What may have appeared to someone else as an innocent young woman, appeared to him as it truly was - this succubus was black and knotted, her spine ridged in grotesque spikes and dips. Her nails were ragged, her body naked. She was almost pitiful; but that was one more illusion Tesla could see through - he had felt the pangs and lusts himself, and he knew the minds of these creatures. They were malign, deformed, tumorous. Not worthy of pity.

Or mercy.

The creature screamed as Tesla's sword exploded through her stomach; its vile blood fell off the blade as if it had been rejected. Tesla kicked the body off the iron walkway, into the lake down below. He could hear flesh tearing as something ate her. Grimacing in disgust, he dispelled his weapon - the sword dissolving into the air around it - and began walking. Across the iron bridges, this way and that, he trod over familiar ground. Each walkway had its own unique character, its stresses and weaknesses, and its own voice. 

Rig City was a curious place, lurking quietly underneath Grand Bune, even underneath its sewers, stretching its black legs into the colossal lake below. The light was almost non-existent; to the human eye, it was like a phantom city, an oil rig graveyard. Hulking, stilted shapes lurked in the darkness, rearing out of the water and rupturing grotesquely into each other, walkways and sheltered corridors springing bizarrely from almost every surface. It smelled of oil and metal.

It was a safe haven for people like Tesla. The dim light and bewildering pathways made it almost impenetrable to outsiders, especially humans, save for the one area that clung to the wall of the cave itself. The Contractors' was wrought iron like the bulk of Rig City, but it was drilled into the side of the immense cavern, and so what appeared to be a metal cylinder on the outside, was a mess of stone passages inside.

Tesla stepped into the curious building - the main entrance was a large, riveted iron door like any other in the area, but the path up to it was lonely, and watched by countless hidden eyes. 

Immediately inside lay the reception room, and a scene of carnage - walls were scarred with deep scratches, fresh blood stains lay slicked across the stone floor. Tesla frowned; the Contractors' was usually kept immaculately clean - they didn't want to scare off potential clients. He walked across the long floor, coming to the booths cut into the far wall, where assassin's work was requested and given. Only one was lit (the building was the only one in Rig City to use artificial light), and a bored looking vampire was leaning on his elbows in the window.  His hair was an offensive blue, long and slicked back with a suspiciously metallic smelling liquid that had coagulated and matted in places. His skin was pale - as was to be expected - and his mouth hung open, fangs dripping saliva.

He glanced up and caught sight of Tesla. 'Tesla? The fuck you doing down here, man? There's a fucking _war_ going on up there!'

_A massacre more like._

'Well whatever. Point is, I'm missing out on all the fun. They even released that bunch of werewolves we captured earlier on in the week', he gestured to the scratch marks on the walls, 'you know, to go up and fight the Holy Brigade. Went bat shit CRAZY. Fucking dogs', he added as an afterthought.

_If you're so bloodthirsty, why're you dozing in here?_

'The boss told me to stay - in case we get any clients'. The vampire rolled his eyes to the ceiling: 'like anyone's gonna be looking for a cutthroat with fucking armageddon going on upstairs'.

Tesla turned on his heel and began walking briskly away. The vampire called after him: 'hey Tesla! TESLA! Don't fucking leave me here man, it's -'; Tesla slammed the iron door shut behind him. His body was shaking. No work. Nobody else to talk to. Nothing to kill. He heard screams echoing above him - it sounded like there was even fighting in the sewers. He felt a warmth in his right hand as his weapon came to him uncalled - the hilt felt exciting in his palm. The idea of joining the fight was ludicrous; the numbers of soldiers must have been immense considering the fighting could be heard in Hades, and Tesla felt no great sympathy for the kind of demons being slaughtered up there: unprincipled, lustful and filthy. Still, he felt himself walking to an iron ladder that led into the sewer tunnels above, and as he climbed he resolved the matter in his mind - the Vatican had no right coming here. Even if Grand Bune above was an abomination, it was no worse than the countless, hypocritical Church-controlled towns littering the country. 

Tesla reached the sewers, and immediately heard screaming - heading straight for the sound, he dispelled his sword and activated his Body Shift, drawing his dagger as he did so. He wasn't stupid - he'd stick underground. But wherever that scream had come from, Vatican troops lurked, and his bloodlust was aroused. These were the people who killed his mother. He wouldn't let a single one of them survive.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2009)

Mion had finished her shower when she got that tingling sensation in her head. There were people within the perimeter who were either Vatican or demon hunter. Mistress Lust informed them of such intrusions. It just meant however that they were a little more cautious as there had been cases of members of the Vatican coming into the bar for her...services. Mion smiled in anticipation. Claiming a Vatican member was the ultimate in pleasure

She changed into her tight leather trousers and bra. She did hope someone tried to rape her tonight. As she walked, the men ogled her. They weren't even subtle, but she didn't pay them any mind. They were too easy, and Mion craved for something more fulfilling. 

Her nose picked up the scent of freshly spilled blood, not that it was a rare thing here; it was akin to smelling trash in a garbage can. Still she went, crawling up the building and looking down at the scene like some lizard. She looked at a woman, blonde and beautiful wearing exactly the same thing as she was. Something about that stirred that particular sexual pot. Mion licked her lips and watched. She wondered if Kiya was going to get raped. Rape had always been her favourite crime. The point where Lust gets so deep that they can no longer hold it in. She was feeling the intense throb, the men here....their Lust was...impressive. 

Mion could not even wait to see what was going to happen. She peeled off the perch and dropped from the sky like some bird of prey, landing behind the thug. Her hands quickly ran up and down his body, gently caressing it, her pheromones releasing, turning anything in the vicinity into a horny beast. He turned to catch a glimpse of the woman who was now about to rape him. 

"M...Mion?!" he gasped. Ordinarily such a revelation would have turned his member floppy like an empty banana skin but her sheer sexual presence kept that bad boy up. Her hand went down into his jeans and she started stroking it, nibbling at his ear and whispering to him how she was was going to kill him. He could do nothing except stand there. His body wanted to run but he was so overcome by Lust that he couldn't move.

Mion's eyes focussed on Kiya now. She groped the man, rubbing her body up and down his whilst looking into her eyes. 

"This man loves to hear women cry. He's beaten and killed his wife, haven't you honey?"

"Y..yes"

"He even fucked his dog after burning it with cigarettes. Ooooh aren't you a filthy boy. You want to hear me scream. Oh I wish you could make me darling. I wish you could. No-one is ever sadistic enough for me. I have to do myself all the time." 

She stroked him faster, his knees getting weak. Mion, of course was very very good at this. She smiled as she felt it. He had horrible warts on his penis.

"You're a lucky girl." she said to Kiya, digging her nails into the base og his dick and ripping it off. He tossed the dismembered member to her. It was grotesque. "Oh shut up," Mion told the screaming man as he watched his dick lying on the ground, "this is nothing compared to what you did to your ex. Well Ok it is actually probably worse." Mion giggled

"Now, where was it?" she says putting a finger to the side of his head and extending her nail slowly, intruding into the grey matter. His eyes rolled up and he soiled himself

"Ooopsie daisy, not there. I always get confused. Over here?" she said moving her nail. He started convulting as if he were having an orgasm. "Ah yes. Cum for me baby." she whispered as white liquid poured out of the hole where his dick used to be. Blood and cum, what a delightful combination. Tasty too.

"Now watch this." Her hand went to the back of his head and her nails all went into his brain. She was using him as a puppet to dance

"I've got no string to hold me down, to make me laugh, to make me frown!" Mion sang with an almost innocent giggle. Her eyes then went a horrid shade of cold and she clenched her fist turning his brain into mush. She stepped towards Kiya, backing her against a wall and leaning in close.

"What do you think you're doing wearing exactly the same outfit as me? You think you look better in it?" Mion said quite off her rocker.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 4, 2009)

Tesla heard the screams getting louder. He was running down a main sewage tunnel, dirty water rushing through the middle, a path either side. Hugging the left wall, he came to a junction where a smaller tunnel diverted. The screams were coming from precisely that direction. They were female, but definitely not human - they were almost animal. Whatever their owner, they were in great pain; the screams ripped past Teslas ears, echoing down the tunnel behind him. He was amazed that nobody else had come.

He leant around the corner of the tunnel carefully, and his eyes widened. Two Vatican soldiers, Rooks by the looks of them, had tied up and stripped a female vampire. Her arms and legs were secured by sturdy metal cuffs with runes carved into them, locked in place over a grate. Presumably the runes were limiting her power, or she could have easily wrenched herself free. She was certainly a vampire, but Tesla didn't recognise her from Rig City. She must've fled underground from Grand Bune. 

Her skin was pale and flawless, her features carved and predatory, but beautiful. Two black wings were just visible in the gloom. The two rooks were dressed in white Vatican armour, but one of them had removed next to all of his plating, and was jerking off with his right hand buried in his trousers. Tesla grimaced. The man was disgusting. The other was making a gag with some filthy material that looked like it'd been found in the tunnel - as he was about to apply it, the other stopped him. 'Don't' - he was practically drooling - 'I want to hear her scream'. 

At this, the vampire did something extremely peculiar - she began to cry. Tesla narrowed his eyes; something was going on here. Quite suddenly, he made eye contact with her - their gaze met from one end of the tunnel to the other, the distance being perhaps thirty feet. She must have felt a strange energy around, but hadn't been able to pinpoint his location due to his technique. He stopped expending useless energy when he saw the hint of a smile, the right corner of her mouth dragging upwards almost imperceptibly. He returned it, and set off running down the main tunnel again, laughing beneath his breath. This one could take care of herself.

He stopped fifty feet clear of the passageway just in case, but as he suspected his caution was unneeded. This time, a very human yelp whipped around the corner and was strangled by the rushing brown water. That was the first one. The second came flying out of the passage, crunching into the wall opposite. A solitary rib punctured out from his torso, but his neck was broken. Lightning quick, the vampire too flung herself out from the tunnel, and bent over the second man - she briefly raised her head and looked at Tesla, who was still standing a ways down the tunnel. One of her glowing eyes disappeared in what must've been a wink, and she buried her head in the body.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2009)

Craig moved silently through the streets, a fresh bandage around his wound. He was forced to dodg Vatican patrols every one in a while, but it didn't slow him down too much. With practiced, professional ease, he slipped unnoticed into the strip club where Mion worked.

The strip club, which would've been shocking and revolting anywhere else in the world, was actually fairly standard in the Grand Bune. Craig frowned. _That can't be right..._ He glanced around the room, the flashing lights and smoke making it difficult to see.

But no Mion. Crag cursed, another sweep confirming she wasn't here. She must've left, and he hated tracking targets through the streets-

*Boomf*

Something hit him hard, in the back, he rolled with it at the last second, then popped up and drew _Scatter_ a quick downward slash was quickly blocked by his opponent, though Craig couldn't recognize him in the smoky room. He heard the bang of two gunshots and threw himself behind a table, coming up and firing his own gun in the general direction of his enemy.

Nobody seemed to notice the fight, which was odd. Even in the strip clubs of Grand Bune, a fight would usually clear the area. But not here. The people just stared at the dancers, not even seeming to notice that Craig was fighting for his life. "Black Moon." Craig snarled, pointing _Scatter_ upwards. The bladepieces shot into the air and he heard a gasp of suprise from his enemy, who rolled forward.

Craig leaped backwards. There was no way he could've known. In the years, he had only found 1 counter to Black Moon, and that was to get as close as possible to whoever had fired it. With a sinking suspicion, Craig reached out and grabbed his attacker by the throat. Long, slender, _feminine_ hands grabbed his wrist, and Craig's eyes widened.

"Shahla?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2009)

Kagami had finally had enough of Eden City. She stood at the gates of it, turned at the guards guarding it, stuck her tongue out whilst slapping her ass. Then she legged it. She saw a steep rock face and sprinted towards it jumping off the edge, her face enjoying the warmth of the sun and the breeze as she started to fall.

"Take me out of the Paradise City where the girls are green and the grass is shitty!" She sang preferring her version over the original. She carried her briefcase, the only momento of her now dead parents. She never knew her father though, not that she blamed him. Life was tough for Demons these days.

As she fell she screamed in glee and threw her briefcase, watching the thing transform into the giant shuriken. As it came back to her she flipped and landed on it, positioning it like a surfboard as she slid down the steep rockface.

"Hi ho, Hi ho its off to Grande Bune I go!" she shouted spotting a smaller village as she descended, "But first! I'm gonna get wasted!" she said now not within the shackles of Eden City. Last time she got drunk, she blew up a house. She doesn't remember how but she was in hiding for 6months.

She skidded to a halt, kicking the shuriken up and snatching it out of the air as it turned back into the briefcase. "Gonna get wasted! Gonna get drunk! I ain't got no money but I got Funk." she said making up a song

She burst into the bar. 

"Kagami! Has Arrived!" she yelled pointing her finger in the air like a loon, "Which one of you lovely men is gonna buy me a drink?" she said winking and looking innocently at the ceiling. A plethora of men cheered.

1 hour later

"friend!! I'm gonna..*hiccup*...drink you bastards under the table. You silly....*hiccup*...bastards. I'm..*hiccup*...ah! Fuck! Why can't I stop...*hiccup*...hiccupping?! You spike my drink to get me in bed?! Cos if you did I'm gonna...*burp*....oh excuseme...I'm probably gonna throw up in a minute. BUT! I'm gonna drink you motherfuckers under the table."

One of the men grabbed her breast.

"Hey! Hey!...that's... *hiccup* bad. Don't piss me off! I'm fucking Kagami and I'm gonna ...eugh..seriously..I'm gonna throw up..."

She did as she promised, vomiting on the gropers face.

"Oooooh shiiiiit! I'm sorry! But you deserved that. My boobies are my boobies. you touch them and you...hey! my hiccups are gone! Does anyone have the time? I do it's it's *snigger* half past your face!"

Kagami laughed amongst the other inebriated men. "I'm going now you bitches! and if you try and rape me, I'm gonna get mean. Meany meany. But I love you. Not in the you know...I want your babies love you. Babies smell....I mean I love you. You know cos you're....Hey! I want a kebab..." She staggered out of the bar and sure enough one guy did try to rape her and sure enough she got meany meany, stripping him naked and typing him to a flagpole with drunken childish grafitti all over his body.

Kagami left the village still wasted and decided she was going to walk to Grand Bune, totally underestimating just how far it was


----------



## Michellism (Jun 4, 2009)

(Rig City)

The loud sound of Moorslyns heels tapping the iron floor echoed threw the underground city. The lake below them was rapid and anyone who was unlucky enough to fall in would have been washed away in it's currents to drown. Moorslyn pulled out a cigarette but was stopped by Valentine as he grabbed her wrist a few inches away from her mouth. "Heh I'd appreciate it if you didnt smoke near me" The handsome man said pointing to his nose. "You men are all dogs" She said putting the cigarette back into her tight skin pocket. Valentine laughed knowing it was merely a pun she had become fond of using. They walked with ease and laid back attitude but their mind was heavy with a flood of activity. The Vatican had been bold enough to ignore the newly placed laws and invaded a demon city, Surely they knew that this would merely trigger a war.

Old age has taught them that war brings only death and famine followed by a couple of years of peace or more rather a period of preparations for the next war. Valentine watched the rampant river thinking if it was just going to be like the first 2 race wars. Countless bodies on both side but no victor just victim, Families torn apart as the bodies of dead children and jobless men decorate the streets. That was all Valentine could ever remember about war, Though he knew he was in no position to disobey orders.

The arrived at Valentine's car it was a black ferrari with a custom white leather interrior and mahogany wood brimming. The two sat in Moorslyn taken a bit back by the werewolf's car "My my Lucifer must be paying you chosen quite alot of Kelt if you could afford this badboy. Shit imma beg him for a promition" The two laughed a bit knowing she would be promoted as she strechted back a bit enjoying the feel of the leather against her skin.

She didnt mind infact she enjoyed her rank as a Feast it allowed her to torture as it was one of the job qualifications. She loved her work and certainly had the age and experience to come up with the most haneous of torture devices and methods. The engine roared sending chills between her legs causing her to get wet as the power in the car could be felt. Though they were underground Rig city had roads just like the subterrainian city. "Off to metropolis" Valentine said smiling to her "Off to metropolis" She replied back mimicking his enthusiam.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 4, 2009)

Luthar sat down on a bar stool in one of the many questionable bars in the Grand Bune, quietly drinking whiskey and trying not to draw attention to himself. Once he finished, he paid his tab and went outside into the night, he meditated for a while as he heard some demon?s talking about the Vatican?s raid on the city, after hearing this Luthar was intrigued as he planned to help the Vatican indirectly. 

He wondered why he was still in the Grand Bune, did he subconsciously like it? ?Ancestors be damned, this whole God forsaken city has the stench of sex? endless sex and gluttonous pleasure about it, I doubt I?ll ever get used to it? he thought to himself whilst walking down one of the Grand Bune?s many red light districts. ?If I am here, I might as well have some fun though, but not too much? he whispered to himself as he chuckled softly to himself.

Luthar heard gun shots and the familiar sound of death in the distance, ?hmm that?s probably some of the Vatican troops clashing with the locals here, I best proceed with caution? he whispered to himself under his breath. He slipped through the shadows till he could see the fighting; he saw the many Vatican troops against some of the low ranking demons. He considered helping out the Vatican troops, but he realised if he openly attacked any demons while in their territory he?d lose his safety and be forced to ally with the Vatican forces, not something he wanted to do.

He watched the peons of both factions slaughter each other, he thought to himself ?the Vatican troops look like they could use a hand, but if I intervene now I?m less useful at bringing this city down from the inside, as I?m only one man on the frontlines and I don?t like the way these Vatican boys do things, they?re hardly better than the demons. 

Suddenly, Luthar felt a sharp, stabbing pain to his side as he slow drifted into unconsciousness as he was being dragged away.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 4, 2009)

(Grand Bune)

The raid was well underway, The vatican had managed to secure more then half of the city and demonic bodies began to pile up by the second. Nolas had entered the targeted building as he got nearer to the demon he was sent after. Ranato had been taking his sweet time completing his assignment killing a few demons here and there as inspiration would hit him from time to time. His long braided hair blew in the wind as the drizzling rain cooled him off a bit. With a demon in sight he quickly drew out his magnum shooting it in the leg causing it to fall down to the floor.

Walking over to the demon the sound of bullets and screaming paraded threw the concrete paths. Pressing his black magnum gun to the throat of the beast he watched as its veins swelled up struggling to breathe. He stomped on it's abdomen with a ruthless force causing it to spew blood from it's mouth. With his finger itching to pull the trigger he placed even more pressure on it threating to crush the demons throat. 

Various vatican soldiers entered buildings threw windows like swat members rushing in and killing everything in site. Grand bune had turn from the city of sin to a battle ground no a battle ground is wrong more like an executioner's heaven. Bodies of dead demons where flung out of windows the splatting sound of their meaty organs slamming unto the concrete adding harmonics to the already horrific symphony. Ranata having the demon right where he wants him says "You know your about to die right?" The demon never answered as tears rolled down his face. Just like everyone else the demon was afraid of death. "If you know you're about to die why not smile?" Ranato said cruelly pressing the gun against the demons mouth forcing the shape of a smile.

His deep soothing voice continued to talk down on the demon as his antics with the gun worsen. The city was become a graveyard for all the demons who called it their home "They're you go smile...Come on give me a big smile" Ranato said mockingly as the demon forced a smile threw his tears. His blackened teeth an evidence that he didnt take care of his hygene to well. "Good...Say hi to god for me" BANG! The gun fire off shooting the demon right in the skull instantly killing him. Ranato pressed the burning hole into the demons skin leave and O mark on it. He blew on his gun a bit before setting his sights on the targeted building. He sighed with his usaully laziness "Guess i have to go" and with that he headed towards the building.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 4, 2009)

The sound of gunfire, the rushing of the fetid water, distant footsteps - all these sounds had disappeared. All Tesla could focus on was the immense spirit energy high above him in Grand Bune - there was someone like him here. Someone with the same energy, the same sense of calm confidence, and a power that rivaled his; it could only be an Apostle. He had no idea which one, but it hardly mattered. The Apostles were dangerous without exception.

This was an interesting development, but not as catastrophic as he had first imagined when he felt the energy - this Apostle felt young, inexperienced. Still not to be underestimated, but Tesla could probably match him. He had no idea what would happen if he fought an Apostle anyway - seeing as he was half Apostle himself, would their attacks work on him? Would his on them? Maybe the time had come to finally find out; and perhaps he could gain something he'd been seeking for several years - a Santos. It was said that only an Apostle could use them, so what would happen when the combined power of an Apostle and Demon grasped one? He was fascinated by the idea.

Tesla stretched his arms out and readied himself. The Apostles wouldn't be able to sense his energy like he could theirs, as his existence was unique, his aura alien and polluted. Nobody could know that he had Apostle blood except his sire, who had long since fled to a different part of Hades. As long as he kept his sword by his side, he could also remain silver skinned and red eyed - if by chance he had to escape, he could resurface looking completely human and avoid discovery. He began to look forward to the fight. As his eyes roved around looking for a ladder to the surface however, he suddenly froze - _surely there couldn't be..._

A second aura had appeared - this one was of a greater magnitude, almost certainly surpassing Tesla's power. _They'd sent *two* Apostles?_
His mindset immediately changed - he had to get out, fast. Even if he could remain undetected as a human, with two Apostles the Vatican surely intended razing the city to the ground. They wouldn't destroy Rig City - the Vatican made regular use of the Contractors' - but they would almost certainly search and Purify it. He couldn't take the risk.

Sprinting back the way he had come along the central tunnel, he headed for the entrance back into Rig City. Hades connected all of its main settlements by a complicated tunnel system, and Tesla knew it inside out. He'd be safe, unlike the doomed thousands above ground, though he didn't relish the demon-manned tunnels. At his current level though, taking on two Apostles would be suicide. He jumped down the ladder, landing silently on the iron flooring. The City seemed undisturbed for the moment. Rushing for the nearest exist tunnel, Tesla prayed he wouldn't encounter any interference - Demon or Human - along the way.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2009)

Haighs and Molette entered the hamlet where the heretics where hiding. It seemed peaceful enough, the small buildings holding the charm of the countryside, the faint illumination of lamps shining through the windows. Eventually the two of them find the local tavern. The two sneak into an alley next to the tavern, readying their daggers as they did so. Haighs peeked through the window, and saw several men partying inside.

"We have found the tavern, Inquisitor." Molette radioed. 

"Are there heretics inside?" The Inquisitor asked.

Molette whispered to Haighs the Inquisitor's question, but Haighs could see nothing that would count as heretical. "We are not sure. They all seem to be just having a merry time."

The Inquisitor spat, his saliva freezing before it even fell to the ground. "I see. I will inspect the area myself, then. Dior, Hortaleza, come with me. You shall serve as my entourage." Toquemada and his entourage entered the hamlet, while Ferrus' squad stayed just outside, their guns at the ready.

When the Inquisitor entered the tavern, all eyes fell on him. His large, old frame and mechanical augmentations stood out in comparison to the youthfulness of the people inside. Toquemada and his entourage approached the bartender, and sat down for a drink. 

"What'll it be?" The bartender asked nervously. The symbol on Toquemada's cloak was dead give-away of his position as Inquisitor, but then again a man with as many expensive mechanical parts as he is is clearly someone with notable rank in the Church.

"Melon juice." He told the bartender without even looking at him. 

"We don't have melon juice." He said.

"NO MELON JUICE?!" Toquemada stood up, and had his right hand hold the hilt of his chainsword. The men inside the bar were alarmed, while Toquemada's entourage bared their weapons. Haighs and Molette continued to watch outside, their guns ready to fire. "That is fine. Milk will do." He told the man, calming down.

The bartender complied, pouring Toquemada a glass of milk. The old Inquisitor drank the beverage slowly, savoring the warmth. "Heretics were last seen in this vicinity. Do you have any knowledge pertaining to this?" 

All of the men inside the tavern froze. "I-I-I-I-" 

"Answer." He said calmly. "Or would you rather I use the devices of the Inqsuition for your lips to open?"

Before the bartender could answer one of the men took out a gun and shot Toquemada. The bullet fell to the ground, the steel cross on his back impervious to such attacks.

"Purge them." The Inquisitor said calmly. He did not need his righteous zeal in this fight. 

From under his cloak Dior revealed a flamethrower, and doused the closest men to him in cleansing flame. Hortaleza fired machine gun rounds upon the rest, tearing through wood and flesh. All of them fell, and for good measure Dior burned their corpses.

The Inquisitor grabbed the bartender with his mechanical left hand, choking him to submission. "You will come with us." Toquemada and his entourage exited the burning Tavern, with Hotaleza holding up the bartender. Haighs and Molette joined up with them once they left the tavern.

Before the Inquisitor could speak bulletfire began to erupt from the homes. Dior was hit in the right leg, but otherwise did not gain any more damage. Hortaleza and the others dropped to the ground, their white armor making it impossible for them to be hit accurately in the snow. The Inquisitor however was still in his crimson cloak, but the armor underneath took the brunt of the damage. 

"COWARDS! BE BURNED BY HIS DIVINE LIGHT!!!" In righteous fury The Inquisitor unleashed a beam of energy from his mechanical right eye, setting one of the hamlets ablaze. The rest of the unit opened fire into the homes, while The Inquisitor lifted up his bolt guns and fired the explosive rounds into the homes. 

Ferrus and his squad heard the firefight, and joined in quickly. The heretics were peppered with heavy weapons fire, their handguns and rifles no match for Inquisitorial bolt weapons. Though bolt weapons were available to standard members of the Vatican they were often used exclusively by Knights and High Knights. Several of them tried to escape, but where shot down by Ferrus and his squad.

"BURN THE HERETIC!" The Inquisitor's right eye glowed, and fired another laser shot into one of the homes. Dior stood up, and sprayed fire into the homes. The fire spread, burning down what was left of the hamlet.

"Ferrus, check to see if any of the heretics who ran survived." The Inquisitor radioed. "Zwill, approach our position. Our task here is done. The blizzard will cover any trace of this hive of heathens, and I will have this hamlet wiped from all official records." 

The bartender woke up, and found himself in excruciating pain. He looked around, and saw nothing but metal chains and stone. He looked to his left, and saw a man being forced into an iron maiden. He himself was coiled in metal chains, and below him he saw a pot of boiling oil. 

"You have awakened." The Inquisitor said, walking down the cobblestone stairs that spiraled towards the bottom of what seems to be a tower. "Excellent. The hours spent in heating the boiling oil will not be a waste after all."

The bartender tried to speak, but words failed him. "It is a shame, really. If you had served me melon juice, I would have simply had you flogged." The Inquisitor looked at the man with cold, uncaring eyes. " I shall return after 3 hours. By then we shall see if you will cooperate."  

The Inquisitor approached the exit, a torturer standing next to seem pulleys saluted the Inquisitor before he left. "Drop him." Toquemada said to the torturer. The screams of the heretic echoed as he climbed the spiral staircase. Heresy being purged. Music to his ears.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2009)

Kagami had fallen unconscious on the road when she was picked up and tied up, her arms securly fastened behind her. Her eyes opened.

"Gah...shit...I have a really damned bad hangover..." she said unflustered about her being tied. She was in the passanger seat of a truck and was lying down, her head looking up at a large human bounty hunter. She was close to his lap.

"Kagami Rei. By order of the Vatican you are to be executed." A man said with a ludicrously deep voice.

"Sooooo...why amn't I dead?"

"Because we need information on your father. Plus they give more money if you're alive"

"Oh. Ok. He used to be a football player. Saved the world a few times with his magical long pass. Seriously, it was the stuff of legend and....sigh...why is there a dick in my face?"

The truck had stopped and she was faced with a penis at her lips.

"You shall pleasure me or you shall face a never ending torturous death. If you dare bite me I shall make you suffer."

"How can a death be never ending? and... *oommph*" The dick had been thrust into her mouth in mid sentence and she obviously bit hard, biting the thing clean off and spitting it out. It wasn't the biggest of things.

"That was just plain dumb. Why is everyone trying to rape?! What happened to romance? Flowers? Dinner? Hell even just making me laugh?! No its rape rape rape. you get special achievement points for raping a certain amount?" 

The man yelled in sheer agony hitting Kagami in the face once. He tried it again but was faced with two stilleto points into his skull. 

"Next time you tie someone, remember it's not just the arms you have to worry about. Not that there will be a next time." Kagami realised she had a bad taste in her mouth.

"Yuck. Eww. That thing tasted like Donkey ass." she paused, "Not that I know what that tastes like." she said justifying her sentence to no-one

Kagami soon was free of her bonds and dumped the man with a thud outside the truck. She wondered what he was transporting. She opened the back of the truck and fell to her knees, almost weeping. Beer, wine and food. All with the Vatican seal on it. "Well best way to get over a hangover is to drink some more!"

She grabbed a crate of Apple vodka and glugged some of it down. "Those Vatican boys shouldn't be drinking this! Too good for such sweet nectar to be hitting the lips of anything that shitty." She pulled the cord of the truck making the horn blow loudly.

"Haha! always wanted to do that! Right! Time to learn how to drive! A truck!" After realising what a handbrake was and the clutch was essential she was off! Into a tree. Reverse. and into the same tree. Finally after a few hours of horrible crunching she was off at full pelt towards Grand Bune


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 4, 2009)

The werewolf stalks away, looking around she spots a drunken human going to his car.  The man stares at her for a moment, then shakes his head, “I need to stop drinking…” He mumbles.  The werewolf  snatches his keys from him, just before knocking him out.  She sets him away from the road and gets into his sleek black SSC Ultimate Aero TT with tinted windows.

She slides the keys into the Ignition, then with a squeal of burning rubber, she’s zooming down the road like a street racer.  With a swig of her alcohol she turns a corner, losing any of the Vatican lackeys.  Holding that speed she grins, “Fuck yeah!” she says, the adrenaline rushing from the speed, she's not even sure where she's going.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 4, 2009)

Grand Bune

Chaos had enveloped this city of demons, rumor had it that some of those fuckers from the Vatican had initiated a raid, in the words of a Kappa demon that had just entered the bar and had immediately started spreading the news.
Many demons immediately exited the bar, Shin was unsure whether they did so because they headed home in order to have nothing to do with the Vatican or because they wanted to get in on the action.

But most of the bar's client?le either just listened to the small Kappa or just went on with their business.Shin had been one of the those that listened to the Kappa, before exiting the bar.The young Wiccan lit up a cigarette and was then about to look around the city, to see if he could witness some of the action but a voice that suddenly spoke up."You do know those things will kill you?."He recognized the females voice and turned to face the woman.

"Why if it isn't my self proclaimed better half, the Witch of Life, Rhea Vita."Shin was always amused by this woman, then again it was never hard for him to be amused by a female of their kind, all of them were old enough to desire children and as he was their only option they threw themselves at him.Especially Rhea here, she was one of the younger witches and her magic symbolizes the opposite of Shin's she quite literally saw herself as Shin's better half.

Not just her magic but her appearance was also the very opposite of Shin, where his clothing was dark in color with black and dark gray shades accented with purple, her's were mainly white with gold. The same was for her facial features, contrasting Shin's black hair and purple eyes she had white hair and gold colored eyes.Another iconic Wiccan item were their hats, while Shin's let out a terrifying laughter her's was singing a soothing song.

Darkholme, Shin's raven, immediately flew over to Rhea's animal companions.Plural since Rhea was one of the rare witches that had more a set of animal companions.It was a pair of female lion cubs.They were small and playful, and surprisingly they never attacked the feathered raven.Instead the three started playing with each other while Shin and Rhea held their conversation.

"So to what do I owe the pleasure?"Shin asked the white haired female."This city is a dangerous place to be right now, even more so then usual, especially for us demons."Rhea told him."I know you quite well, and I know that you're too curious too resist a temptation like this, right now you were on your way looking for excitement and sadly I can't let you do that my love."

While Shin had met her several times, he had no idea what it was exactly that her magic did besides healing.That made him wonder."How did you find me?"She had either been using some kind of universal magic technique to locate him or she had been keeping an eye on him.But her answer surprised him.

"I asked your mother for a favor, she agreed with me that you had no business here."This was surprising, but made sense, his mother was one of the Elder Witches, having lived over a Millennium, so her knowledge of the universal magic was great enough to locate a specific person like that and her unique magic offered her the ability to teleport herself and other to any location that she wanted.

"I'm not a damn baby, I can take care of myself."This was one aspect of both his mother and Rhea that he hated, he had almost reached adulthood here yet they kept treating them as a child."Oh I'm very aware of that sweety, but your behavior worries me a lot."He wasn't sure if it was the age gap between them (Though she looked 18 she was closer to 200) or if it was just her personality but she acted more like a slightly disturbing mother (Disturbing due to the attraction to him) then the fianc?e she saw herself as.

"Anyways...."She started searching trough her pockets for something."I hope you won't stay mad at me for too long."She suddenly threw an small black sphere at Shin, on contact it grew until it was large enough to completely envelop Shin and then shimmered away.

It shimmered back into existence a few hours away from Grand Bune, it spat out Shin and then dispersed.He recognized the technique, it belonged to his mother.After he finished cursing his mother and Rhea, he stared in the direction of Grand Bune and then flew up in the air.Darkholme was still there, he could feel it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2009)

"Shahla?"

"Craig-" Shahla said, a look of pain on her face. "We don't have time. Any time. The Vat-"

"The Vatican are here. Yeah. I know." Craig replied harshly, sheathing _Scatter_. He kept his pistol in his hand however.

"No, Craig, this isn't just another raid. The Vatican mean buisness. We have a few more hours until Grand Bune is officialy Vatican territory." Craig cursed.

"We've gotta get you out of here Shahla. C'mon, follow me." He took off at a sprint towards the far gate. Hopefully the Vatican hadn't advanced that far. A demon was in front of them, running as fast as it could on it's stubby legs. Craig raised his gun to shoot it just out of habit, but Shahla beat him to it, putting two holes in the back of the creature's skull. Craig shook his head and leaped over the dead demon, cursing himself for running into Shahla. He turned a corner and pulled Shahla close to him as a Vatican patrol passed. Luckily they didn't notice them and Craig managed to slip away. 

They reached the gates a few minutes later, but the exits had been blown shut. "Damnit." Craig muttered. Suddenly Shahla grabbed him by the waist. and jumped.

At the peak of her jump, Shahla unfirled her wings. Craig never got tired of her wings. They were big, at least as big as she was, and were blacker than a moonless midnight. They cut through the air effortlessly, carrying both Demon and Hunter alike over the wall. Shahla landed, dropping Carig unceremoniously onto the ground. In an instant he was on his feet and had his gun pointed at her face.

"I see you're still a shoot first ask questions later kind of guy, aren't you Craig?" She half laughed, half purred. Craig narrowed his eyes.

"Seems I've asked more questions than shot recently. Why are you here?" Shahla shrugged.

"I had a lead for my mom. Someone said she had set up shop in Grand Bune. It was a dead end." Craig's muzzle lowered about half a milimeter.

"You're still looking for her? I thought you would've killed her ages ago." Shahla sighed, beginning to walk off. Craig shook his head and lowered his gun, following her. Only Shahla could be that stubbornly aggravating.

"How long has it been Craig? I haven't really counted the years since I..." she trailed off, motioning towards her wings. "Found out."

"11 years." Craig said simply. "It's been 11 years." Shahla nodded absently. 

"I'm not very good at keeping track of time like that anymore. I guess that's the longevity kicking in. I know when it'll be night though. I can tell you exactly how many hours untill the sun comes up and then sets again." She looked like she was about to cry. She glanced over at him, indifferent to her pain. "What were you doing in Grand Bune?"

"Lust. I had a few leads on her agents. I was on my way to get one when you decided to play." Shahla's eyes widened.

"You don't mean Mion?" Craig nodded. "But she's insane! I enrolled at that club as part of my cover. She would kill you without a second thought."

"I could've handled her." Shahla said nothing. She wondered if he actually could've. This Craig was so much different from the smiling, laughing boy she had left 11 years ago, on a quest that would most likely take her considerable lifetime to achieve.

_Did I do that?_ She asked herself silently. _Did I make him into this cold blooded Hunter? Did I help make him what he is today?_ And like most questions she asked herself, an answer came.

_Yes._


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2009)

Castor was inside one of the many prayer rooms that dot the great fortress-monastery of Saint Vulcanitus. For magi like himself prayer was important, as it protects him from the temptations of the darkness. 

"Our father, who art in heaven, hallowed be thy name. Thy kingdom come, thy will be done, on earth as it is in heaven. Give us this day,our daily bread, and the flaming corpses of those who oppose thee, and slay the devil with blades of heavenly vengeance. This I ask, in thy name

Amen

Castor stood up from the pew, and bowed to the cross before leaving. 

"What a wonderful day it is." Day being a relative term. It was the winter season, and as such the blizzards blocked out most light from the sun.

"It is time for me to train." He said to himself and picked up a greatcoat hanging outside the prayer room. He went outside to a large courtyard, where his fellow rooks were training. Many of them were practicing their marskmanship skills. In one corner Castor saw Dior focuse fire around himself, and at the center of the courtyard Prusk was practicing with the war axe. Castor went towards the other end of the courtyard, and began his training.

"Let the thunders of heaven shine through my fingertips." Castor lifted his right arm, and lightning began to burst from his fingertips. "The thunders of heaven shall smite the wicked, the thunders of heaven shall smite the wicked, the thunders of heaven shall smite the wicked..." He continued on and on, maintaining control of the lightning. The sacred writings placed on his shoulders underneath his coat glowed red, assisting him in his concentration. 

"CEASE!" At once all the rooks stopped, and looked to the entrance. The Inquistor was there, holding a parchment. "Our next mission awaits. Rest, for in 2 hours you will all be briefed on our next objective." He turned, and stopped momentarily before reaching the door. "And God bless." He added before finally leaving.

Cstor smiled. The Lord had provided him yet again.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 4, 2009)

The raid was in full swing, The streets filled to the brim with Vatican soldiers like ants. Nolas crashed into the end of the hallway as he was tossed by the giant demon. "You think you can beat me boy? My names Larga Serten, I've killed more humans and demons then your bitch of a mother has FUCKED!" The demon said striking Nolas again this time causing blood to pour from his mouth. SHANK! Nolas sword has pierce threw the demons body like the demon before, His skin having the same effect as it sizziled an burn. But to Nolas surprise the demon laughed filling the hallways with his deep voice. "FUCKING PUSSY!" Larga said as he punched Nolas in the face releasing his grip on the sword blasting threw the wall.

Larga looked on with glee as Nolas had seem to fall to his death but then SSHGRESH The sound of static filling the air as Nolas vanished right before his eyes. As if knowing where he would appeared he turned behind him to see Nolas standing their panting trying to catch his breath from the blow. "You Apostle's sure are entertaining and Your spirit energy is different as well. The sensation i get from it....It's like heaven" The demon said as he stroked himself Nolas looked a way a bit in digust. Larga grabbed the sword which instantly began to cook his skin and tossed it back to the young man.

"I want to see your face when you realize that all your attempts are hopeless" Larga said followed by a big laugh. "Fuck you" Nolas said nonchantantly as he caught the sword. Larga ran towards the boy punting him up 3 floors as Nolas's body ripped threw the concrete. The massive demon jumped to the floor he had kicked him to. This floor was different completly dark, the floor littered with demons and decapitated vatican soldiers acted as something of a carpet. Larga looked around but couldn't find Nolas anywhere "Where are you Cockstain?" He asked the darkness as if playing a game of hide and seek.

"FORCE!" Nolas voiced echoed threw the darkness as an invisible field of energy pushed Larga threw one of the rooms. Nolas knew that the spell was far to weak to kill someone like larga. He pressed down on his radio hoping to get some back up "Hey Ranato I could use some help" After a few moments the radio static backed with a barely audible answer "Yea yea i'm on my way" Nolas stood up sword in hand. The demon walked out of the room he was pushed into with a smile on his face. "I'm gonna eat your fucking skull kid" The demon said speaking to the darkness knowing where Nolas stood.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2009)

As the raid continued, a small contigent of Vatican battle jeeps approached the city. As they entered they fired their turret-mounted cannons, trampling on everyone that didn't have the Vatican symbol.

A large demon was charging towards the tanks. The largest jeep aimed, and fired a the demon. Instead of explosive rounds a giant of man, clad in gold armor crashed into the demon, ripping a hole through it. The giant man stood, his fists blazing.

"FUCKING PUSSIES!" He yelled. "OI! VATICAN JEEPS! GET YOUR FUCKING METAL BOXES OVER HERE AND TRAMPLE THIS CUNTWIPE!"

The demon stood up, enraged. "Why you.."

"AH, FUCK IT, I'LL PURGE IT MYSELF." The demon attacked, but the giant of a man grabbed its head and crushed it like a watermelon.

"Cardinal, behind you!" One of the jeep crews said to the giant through his built-in radio. A group of succubi had ambushed the Cardinal, and where ganging up on him. 

"SUCCUBI!? FUCKING WHORES! DIE!DIE!DIE!DIE!DIE!" The Cardinal ripped them apart, crushing their heads with his fists and pummeling them to death. One of the succubi blasted him with a ray of black light, which did little against his blessed armor.

"CUNTFACE!" The Cardinal grabbed the succubi and slammed her through a building, his grip on her neck tightening. "SAINT MIZEROTH ONCE SAID; FUCK YOU, DEMON SPAWN, YOUR SHITTY BEAM ATTACKS AIN'T GOT NOTHING ON MAH BLESSED FUCKING ARMOR!" The Cardinal flinged the Succubi towards one of her retreating brethren, the force of the throw enough for her to impale the other succubi with her own body. 

"BATTLE JEEPS! CONTINUE ADVANCE! THIS FUCKING CITY OF ASSWIPES WILL BURN!"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 4, 2009)

Royal Blue City

The great vatican city home to the Pope himself. The streets are pathed with cobblestone while the buildings are covered in the emblem of the Vatican. Knights and other Vatican members inhabit this city and use it as one of their bases. Trees are scare in this city though the abundance of lakes make up for it.

A white haried woman makes her way down the street riding horse back as the feet of the horse gallop on the cobblestone road. It's step echoing in the streets as the animal began to pick up speed eventually stopping infront of the statue Servante Wolflace. The white haired woman jump off her horse as she tied it to a railing and perceeded to enter the buidling, but not before praying to the statue.

"In the name of God, impure souls of the living dead shall be banished into eternal damnation. Amen"

She walked around the statue and began to ascend the steps into the vatican building. She opened the doors to the base and entered. She began to look around seeing there were more knights today than usual "Hmm...must be taking recruits today. May the gods bless them hehehe" she laughed in a witch like cackle as she continued to make her way to her destination.

"Lady Judge Chiyoko" A knight yelled out chasing behind her. Chiyoko stopped and turned from her positon on the steps looking at the young knight before her. "What is it child?" The young knight stood at attention as he began to speak "Judge Chiyoko the vatican has begun it's raid of Grandbune. To ensure the sucess of the mission 2 Apostles have also been sent. This is the news I was to tell you Judge Chioyko." Chiyoko dismissed the knight and began her way back up the stairs. She turned to the right and opened a door revealing a rather big office with a desk infront of a gain window.

"So they have began their raid eh? It's about time that city has been nothing, but trouble they should have done it years ago." Chiyoko began to shuffle through the paper work "More pardons and excutions...best get start then." Before that Chiyoko decided to look out her window and leaned back in the chair. She was for raiding Grandbune, but something about it seemed kind of strange to her.

"Why send 2 apostles? I'm sure the high knights or rather the knights are more than enough for this job." Chiyoko turned back in her seat and began doing the paperwork at hand. The plans of the vatican were second business to her now. She was no longer the young High Knight that she once was. She was now a Judge who gave the pardons and the excutions dates "Their order of operations are foregin to me now. I best stick to my job at hand."


----------



## Michellism (Jun 4, 2009)

"BATTLE JEEPS! CONTINUE ADVANCE! THIS FUCKING CITY OF ASSWIPES WILL BURN!"

The mans words echoed in the street, Ratano who had been smoking a cigarette at the time let it drop from his mouth upon hearing it. "Great _He's_ here" He said as finally decided to move his lazy butt from the first floor, Picking up a stray shotgun left by a dead soldier he continued up the Drakemore building. If almost on cue a demon jumped at it him though to his unfortunate luck his fangs had met the cold hard steel of the Apostle's shotgun rather then his meaty flesh. "Hola" BANG! The shot ripped threw the demons head, It's skull splattering into tiny shards as it's brain exploded into mush.

Out of ammo Ratano let the stray shot gun fall to the floor that was covered in demon blood and flesh chunks. His acoustic guitar had been strapped on nicely today and he was itching to play as the sound of screaming demons and dying whores always granted him that inspiration he seeked so bad. He looked at the moon a bit that was visible threw a nearby window. The city streets where no longer as dark as they where as random fires lit up the night, The rainfall was no where near enough to put out the flames. He saw Hellfire and the Battle jeeps storming the streets "That idiot" he merely said as continued on his path.


BANG! The sound echoed as the building it self shook after a few moments Ratano's radio spouted out a message "Hey Ratano I could use some help" It was Nolas the younger Apostle who had entered the building before him. The asler had great faith in him and thus sent him on this important mission to prove himself. "Yea yea i'm on my way" Ratano replied with a certain reluctance. "Kid should've just stayed back at Eden he ain't ready for the big leagues" Ratano said as his arrogance swelled going up a flight of stairs.

A demon attacked him, Dodging a few of it's random claw swipes Ratano buried the head of his Acoustic guitar into the demons face causing it to fall on it's ass. Before he could get up Ratano delivered a soccer like kick to it's face caving it's teeth and upper jaw in, Blood flowed out of it's mouth like a minature waterfall. "I'd ask you to smile but you're kind of busy at the moment" Ratano said as he fired two shots from his magnum into the demons skull killing it. Ratano continued on his way to help out his fellow apostle.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 4, 2009)

BANG! The sound roared threw the 7th floor as Larga punched Nolas into the wall applying pressure to his chest by buring his fist against him. "That was a nice little trick you pulled back there. Tell me what makes you apostles SO STRONG!" Larga asks the retorical question as he delivers a heart stopping knee into the young apostle's abdomen causing the air to leave his lungs. Nolas's hand struggled to keep ahold of the sword as his grip loosen due to the strength of the blow. Larga stared into the young man's eyes breathing his hot breath in his face "Heheh Your too entertaining" Larga said in his own amusement as he tossed Nolas to the nearest wall like a rag doll. 

Nolas slammed hard leaving a crack on the concrete wall as his body fell straight to the ground. His black hair waves around a bit as Nolas was becoming exhausted, His head feeling as it was about to burst as the familar feeling returned. It was the return of the horrific visions that plagued every Apostle, The power was their gift as every breath they drew was their curse. Fueling the imaginary images that seemed so real to Nolas he began to have a nose bleed, The sight of countless bodies dying, Women being raped, Children being burned, men being tortured. Demons feasting on the innocent as a city fell to the group the smell was becoming real to him as it began to dull the rest of his senses.

He clutched his head praying the visions would stop if only for a little while. Larga walked over and in a bit of dissapointment kicked Nolas threw the wall sending him to a stair case. The debris rained down as the halls filled up with the dense artifical smug. His teammate had yet to arrive and the visions bombarded his head so fast it seemed like a sped up movie. The demon was getting closer, Nolas breathing becoming more frantic as his chest pushed in and out. His lungs trying to breathe threw the dense clouds of smoke he finally yelled "BACK OFF!" Nolas spirit energy spike as he fully tapped into his Apostle power.

Holy symbols decorated his sword as the chain inside it began to pick up speed the gnashing sound of metal and air filled the staircase. "Heheh So the little boy wants to play" Larga said still not taking Nolas seriously while should he, he was a powerful demon who had countless kills under his belt Nolas was just another victim in his list. Larga cocked his huge fist back "ITS OVER KID!" As he sent the fist flying towards his direction GNASH! The demons arm was loped off within a second falling to the wayside. Blood sprayed at a rapid rate as the flesh around his wound sizzled and burn. Nolas stood their having his Apostle fully activated panting as he stared down Larga.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 4, 2009)

In a town called Deend.

the place stunk, was it the smell of the rotting wood that made up the buildings or of the hate that seemed to flow from the humans as Tao walked through the town. ever since he could remember, his senses had been a bit better then a normal human. He could practically smell the entire town rotting from the core. He wouldn't receive a welcome party here, especially with his bounty. No point in trying to run though, He was out of supplies and would barely make it to the boarder.. 

Though, Was this town south of north, or east of west? the answer would tell him which boarder to go too... "Damn i hate these little ho-dunk towns." Tao sighed, there was never anything but those stares, those dark stares that scream GET OUT FREAK! "It could just be my sword..." He rubbed his chin, He liked to carry his sword on his back, kept safe with a simple pop lock strap. Sheathes for a sword this big were too inconvenient and would take a while to draw the blade.

"Isn't that a half breed?" His ear twitches as the whispers. "I saw his bounty poster! 50,000 kelt!" "What's a piece of shit like this doing in our town!?" "Doesn't the Vatican know how to deal with this trash?" "You're a solider! go deal with him!" "I-I-I-I'M JUST A ROOK!" a man shouts as he's pushed into the street in front of Tao. The half breed just blinks. "Y..Y..You stop there!" the man points a shaking finger at him. 

"Ah, ok." Tao stops. "Walking is such a pain anyway, I would really rather sit." with that, he plops to the ground and causes a bit of dust to form a cloud around him before settling back down. "EH!? HE REALLY STOPPED!?" the towns people are shocked by this man's behavior. "Uh.. Y..y.you're under arrest..." The rook slowly walks towards him. "No." Tao answers. "I'm not, I'm sitting." He comments. 

The man takes a deep breath and swallows a lump in his throat. "I said you're under arrest!" He holds out a pair of handcuffs in his shaking hands. "You don't really have much experience with this do you?" Tao yawned and stood up. "S..Sit back down!" Tao holds out his arms. "I'll show you something." with that he grips the mans left wrist, turns him around and latches the first cuff.

He places his left foot against the mans left heel and digs his left elbow into his back. "See, in this position you have the opponent where you want him." He bends back and the rook goes with him. "You control his weight." He then grips his right arm and pulls it back, cuffing his wrist and grips the chain between the cuffs. "And here, you can lead the prisoner where you want." He moves his arm to the right and the rook follows. 

"S..STOP IT!" WHAM! Tao head butts the back of his head and let's him fall. "I don't want to start trouble." He yawns. "I'm just passing through." He can hear the sounds of foot steps and metal clanging. "More people coming?" He thinks to himself, a few more rooks show up, maybe some of them are knights. It's hard to see everyone with all the towns folk mixed in. "One, two... seven." Tao sighs. 

"Stay there!" the Vatican soldiers shout. "I would, But i hear jail food is terrible." He sighs. "I said stay there!" The soliders begin to close in on him. "sorry, but i'm getting out of this town ASAP." He pops the latch on his blade and holds it out. "STAND BACK!" This guy's wearing armor and giving out orders, must be a knight tao thinks to himself. "Guess it's time for me to leave already." 

"Friction dash" He rushes down the street, blade held out infront of him. "What is he doing?" the towns people question, The tip of his blade begins to heat up and turn red, a few moments later, it ignites with a FWOOOSH! Tao's speed increases and a trail of flame is left behind him. "Guh!" the rooks pulls back as the flame passes by. "See yah." Tao get's to the edge of town and let's out a deep sigh and begins to pant. "Huff...huff....huff...huff.... Crap..." 

He rubs his head and begins to march forward. "Hate running...."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 4, 2009)

Craig walks stubbornly foward, followed closely by Shahla.

"Where are we going?" She asks, looking up at the sunrise. They had been walking for hours.

"Me and some friends set up a safehouse around here a few years back." Craig replies. "We'll find food, ammo, transportation."

"But then what?"

"Then we'll go someplace where nobody will care that a human and a half demon are traveling together." Shahla lets out a bitter laugh.

"Really Craig. You find a nice desert island somewhere?"

"Close." Craig says, smiling slightly. "I'm talking about Bergedorp." 

"Bregedorp? Nobody gets into Bergedorp. They're so paranoid they interrogate passing fleas." Shahla says darkly, pushing a branch out of her way.

"I have some friends there. They know I'm clean. And I'll vouch for you." Craig and Shahla brust out into a small clearing, where Craig inspects a large rock in front of a rock face. He casually lifts it and tosses it away.

"Woah. When did you get superstrength?"

"Didn't. Rock's an illusion. We had a wiccan working with us when we set these things up. Damn talented too." Craig walked into a cave.

The cave was large, dropping back farther than Shahla could see. She glanced around the area illumianted by the rising sun to see boxes and boxes of ammo, emergency rations, fresh clothes, extra weapons, you name it. Sitting in the middle of the cave was a jeep, with extra fuel in the back.

"Where'd you get all this?"

"We all contributed. Stole most of it from towns and villages, demon owned. This is one of the larger ones." He walked through the many crates, taking ammo, clothes, and other things, hopping into the jeep when he was done. "Get what you want. Then let's roll."


----------



## Michellism (Jun 4, 2009)

(Moorslyn & Valentine)

The ferrari storms threw the underground city, the sound of it's powerful motor echoing threw the hollow tunnels. The waves rushing beneath the iron structure as Moorslyn let her hair blow in the wind. "Can't believe the Vatican would be so crazy as to invade Grand Bune" Valentine keeping his eye on the road hoping he wouldn't hit anything more concerned about his car rather then the safety of others responds without looking at her "Vatican must be getting really desperate thats for sure. They see what the civil right activists are doing and can feel their hold on the humans slipping though i gotta say i hate those damn activists as well preaching about love and harmony completing ignoring the blood shed on both sides" Valentine's black ferrari cut threw corner taking them to a different section of hades.

"I know how you feel but i'm sure lucifer must be livid with the recent attack" Moorslyn said as she searched threw the radio on his ferrari coming up with either mainstream pop music or some garbage evangelist speaking of the dangers of interacting with demons. "Who knows, Something tells me Lucifer's pride will be hurt more then anything. Though i'm sure the opportunity to wage war with the humans again would be an intresting prospect to him" He said as Moorslyn reached the demon radio station which played non stop Heavy Metal. "Ughh i hate this song, Child of Arcanum really went down hill after their second album" Moorslyn said as she stared at the radio dissapointed.

"Really? I thought they got better in their new album. Johnny has become a something of a prodigy for vocals and Selg always comes up with the most badass guitar solo" Valentine commented with a smile on his face. The moment was welcome as they wanted anything to keep their minds of telling lucifer about the attack. The iron structures slowing began to dissapear as they resurfaced, The sky was black and the air rippled with heat. Ashe rained down on a sky scraper filled city as demons of all shapes and sizes adorn the streets. In the middle of the hectic dystopia stood the tallest structure in the world...Lucifer's domain.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 4, 2009)

Tesla had entered the Catacombs. They weren't real catacombs of course; but they may as well have been. The complicated system of underground passageways and tunnels that interconnected Hades gained its nickname by gruesome reputation. They weren't a transport service - moving through the Catacombs wasn't like catching a train, or even following road signs. The tunnels had been formed independently over centuries by smugglers and thieves, and their complex sprawl wasn't logical or safe. The narrow passages were earthen, mostly held up only by wooden supports. Some were flat, some steep, some even vertical. Due to his height, Tesla had to stoop for the majority of his journey; at some points, he had to crawl.

The air underground was thick with decay and low on oxygen, and a variety of grotesque creatures and demons made the tunnels their homes, picking off weakened victims who'd lost their way. Most of them kept away from Tesla due to the aura he was emitting - a strange mixture of the holy and demonic that confused and frightened many of them. Some hazards - the hordes of insects for example - were unavoidable however, and soon Tesla was routinely having to stop and brush scores of cockroaches and worms from his body. Luckily, the ticks didn't enjoy his blood - for a werewolf, the the Catacombs would be hell.

Travel to another city would be impractical and - in all probability - unachievable, without surfacing for air and supplies. Metropolis was accessible from Rig City without the use of the Catacombs - the two places were unique in that respect - but he had no wish to go there. In the main, Hades was not an entire other world; it was dwarfed by the land above, but it's small pockets of strange civilisation were vital to people like him. 

Tesla kept walking and crawling for as long as he could, before finally deciding to find a route out. The sounds of battle had long disappeared, and he estimated he must be many miles away from Grand Bune (or what was left of it). He began to take the higher tunnels, clambering and dislodging huge chunks of earth now and again, sometimes blocking the route from which he had come. There were no direct holes to the surface from the Catacombs - you had to punch your way through.

Once he estimated that he was in a tunnel close enough to the surface, Tesla did just that. His pale hand shot through a clump of mercifully soft earth, and he widened the gap with his arms, before hauling himself out into the open. It was pouring with rain. He found himself in isolated countryside, further out than he had expected. The faint shade of a colossal smoke cloud far behind him marked the continued - or for all he knew, completed - destruction of Grand Bune. Having had time underground to dispel his bloodlust, Tesla felt only apathy for its demise. The demons would strike back, both sides would weaken; he had no time or possibility of revenge yet, and any noble aspirations for equality had to be suppressed because, for now, that remained a utopian impossibility.

All that mattered in the meantime was surviving, and getting stronger.

The countryside around him was bleak but its harsh, magisterial melancholy appealed to him. He stood in a valley, dipped between two craggy hills, each stuck over with razorlike, dark coloured rocks. Beyond these hills however, were mountains so much more enormous that Tesla could only laugh at his insignificance; demons and humans bickered and fought, but nature would always remain as it had always been: invincible but ever-changing, immortal, daunting, beautiful. A canvass to be altered at the whims of human and demon artists, but at its heart, a truth that no other being could ever hope to achieve or alter.

Tesla stood soaked in rain and rapture until something out of place caught his eye far ahead of him, hugging the hillside. A warm orange light was flickering warmly through the rain, and he knew it meant shelter. Returned to his practical senses, he set off towards the light, bending against the buffeting winds. He clenched his teeth through the elements, and shuddered towards what he hoped to be a traveller's welcome. It would be that; but the isolated shack clinging to that hillside would also bring a temptation that Tesla both feared, and loathed with all his being.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 4, 2009)

Luthar came to after a while, he’d been captured by one of the demon’s agents. The demon winded him by hitting him in the gut, Luthar gasped for breath as crouched down to his knees in pain. “Alright Vatican scum, tell me what you know about this pathetic attempt to invade Grand Bune and you might just live”, Luthar looked up slowly, still trying to catch his breath as he managed to make out a sentence “I’m… not… with the… Vatican” he stuttered as he coughed up blood. “I see, well then what are you doing here, mortal? If you aren’t with the Vatican you must be with us” as his captor smirkedas he looked down on him from above. 

A Luthar was taken to a prison cell in an unknown dungeon somewhere in the underbelly of the Grand Bune, the same demon from before confronted him. “If you want to live you’ll have to serve Lucifer and the Grand Bune, unless you’d rather end up like those Vatican scumbags?” Luthar thought to himself “I don’t like these guys anymore than the Vatican, but if I want to succeed I’ll have to sacrifice some of my honour... forgive me ancestors” he spoke up to the demon, “ok I accept your terms”. 

Luthar wondered the streets on watch for Vatican troops, wondering how he got into this position. He sighed to himself “I hate allying with these demons, but it’s only temporary so I don’t have to keep this up for long”. He continued to walk a long the road, with his hammer over his shoulder whilst looking for any of the Vatican’s troops who he, unfortunately would have to kill. “Ancestors forgive me for any indoctrinated innocents I might have to kill, to fulfil my duty to the clan” he said out loud, as if he was preying as he kneeled down and rested this hands on his hammer.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 4, 2009)

“Yeah I’m fi-” Kiya begins to say looking up at the man with wide eyes before jerking head toward the woman that just appeared.  She grew horrified as she watched her desecrate the third guy in the group of bounty hunters.  

Kiya gagged slightly as the woman tossed the man’s member in her direction, she scrambled backward and regained her feet so that she could keep an eye on the three remaining people.  Unable to keep her eyes the disgusting show before her she glanced at the giggling man who just laid against the wall a small pool of blood forming beneath him no giggles issuing from him.  

Then her eyes moved to the man that had saved her the first time.  “Why did he help me?”  she thought to herself but it didn’t go any further before the woman was speaking to her again about the man.  Kiya’s eyes widened as the woman spoke of horror’s to great for even Kiya to comprehend.  

Then the puppet shows happened.  Kiya just stood unable to move until the man crumpled at the woman’s feet.  It was then she approached her, Kiya tried to move away but it only succeeded in pinning her back against the wall.  Unable to move away from the psycho before her.  

Slowly reached for the hilt of her dagger but didn’t pull it as she stared at the woman.  “I say we look equally good in the outfit.  Or at least did.  Yours is a bit ruined now…”  Kiya said straightening her back and trying to muster up her courage.  She figured the woman was like a wolf and could smell her fear.  “Now if you both will excuse me…”  Kiya said trying to push her way past the woman toward her bow.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 4, 2009)

Larga's blood spew unto the floor from the bloody stump where his arm use to be attached. Nolas held his sword which was covered in holy symbols and it's chain ripping threw the air begging for more flesh. Larga examined the boy a bit and surprised him with what he said "Your Name?" Larga ignoring the mutilating wound Nolas eyes widen a bit at the question. Larga slaped his chest showing him a tattoo with a list of names written in demonic language. "I always get the name of all the strong fighters i kill" Larga said with a smile on his face brandishing his razor sharp row of teeth.

Nolas swung his sword but before it could make contact with the demons skin he was kicked threw the stairway wall punching clean threw the next room. The horrific images shot a bit in his head as Nolas got back to his feet. The demon stampeded threw the dust cloud tackeling Nolas with his thick shoulder, The pain felt like being hit by a truck as Nolas chainsawed at the demons shoulder with his sword. Blue spurted out by Larga seem to have largely ignore it as he rammed him into the wall though not fast enough to break it. He moved back a bit giving him another tackle finally breaking the wall.

Nolas ribs where broken he could feel the sharp pain course threw his body, telling his brain to stop fighting and let him kill you already. The demon stood over Nolas the blood from his stump raining down on him. "This is the end boy" He said lifting his enourmas foot of the ground. The bottom of his foot was covered in warts and deep cuts he would have caved his chest in if Nolas hadn't had thought so quickly "FORCE!" Nolas casted the spell pushing the demon high enough in the air to give him enough to distance to boomerang his sword at him "ARCANA 7TH MOON!" The sword illuminated and picked up speed as it sliced the demon vertically in half.

His body bursted into a shower of blood that fell unto the exhausted young man. The long fight was finally over as all off Grand Bune had fallen. His comrade arrived a bit late unable to give him any real support except medical. "Ranato" Nolas said as his eyes fought with the darkness before slipping into sleep. His fellow apostle standing over him "We're gonna need a medical squad" He said with no real hurry in his voice. He merely smiled at Nolas as he watched him drift to sleep.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 4, 2009)

It was after a blur of pain that Catcher found himself conscious. Fresh air. Down in the sewers the fume thick air had almost faded into the background, and he had forgotten just how good it was to breathe clean air.

There were medics mumbling and shouting. Never talking, always shouting at each other or mumbling to themselves. It was funny. Or at least as funny as Titus?s observation about the smell. Catcher found that the blurs were taking form-both the human forms hurrying around him and the pain that shuddered through his body.

Where were the rest of his group? Mute? Titus? Germaine? Ketter? They had all abandoned him down there. Gave him up for dead.

?The pain will ease in a moment.?

Healing magic. Suddenly the pain was gone and lucidity crashed into him like a bucket of cold water. He screamed.

?Easy. Stop squirming.?

?What has happened to my eye??

?Don?t worry-stop moving! Your eye will be fine, and your have three bloody good scars to show for it. How you never lost your eye I don?t know. Just be thankful.?

?My chest??

?You?ll be fine, just shut up.?

Catcher saw a change in the people around him. Bodies stiffened and the man working on him hesitated for a moment before continuing. Footsteps followed that tension. There was someone approaching, someone that struck fear within those around him. A high up member of the church? No one came to mind. He just hoped that the footsteps would pass him by.

He was in a hospital room, a gray ceiling staring back at him. There was nowhere for the man to pass-by to. Whoever it was, they were heading right for him. He wished that one of the group members had stayed. The taste of vomit still stained the back of his throat.

?Sol Catshe?? It was a deep, foreboding voice.

There was a terrible silence. Catcher worked his jaw to answer, but no answer was forthcoming.

?He will see you when he has recovered.? It was the medic treating him, ?I do not want my patience disturbed.?

The deep voice growled something that sounded like a curse. ?Circus is still alive.? Footsteps retreated. Catcher tried to sit up.

?Lie down, damn it.? The medic pinned him down.

?Wait, what??

?You are hardly gonna be fighting vampires with these types of injuries. Don?t worry.?

?Who was that??

?Malifus.?


----------



## Caedus (Jun 4, 2009)

The former assassin narrowed his eyes and gritted his teeth. Some things in this world were really fucked up. As a former Demon Hunter, he never saw anything as brutal on what happened...it was messed up completely. He was a Half Vampire not some fucked up demon. The man stayed silent, his hands poised to strike...he would have to be quick if he was going to make it out of here alive. The man looked towards the "normal" looking girl, she was fine but  this demon was a real problem. Keeping his cool and starting to let his pride get the best of him, the Dhampir glared towards the demon for his attempt to distract it as he took a step forward...

"_Hey you...why dont you go off and fuck up something. There's plenty of Vatican soldiers waiting to meet you_" The man simply said, staying sarcastic.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 4, 2009)

With Shin

The Wiccan was making his way back to Grand Bune, occasionally a curse directed at Rhea would escape his lips.His physiology and magical powers allowed him flight, it was a basic power of the Wiccans but his inexperience with magic kept him from using the ability to it's full potential.The pace he was flying at could be compared to that of a bicyclist, one that was putting effort in peddling. 

It wasn't that surprising he was inexperienced in the use of his magic, a Wiccan's powers developed during puberty so he had only been able to use it for 3-4 years.

His bond with Darkholme told him that his Golem, the technical term for the animal companions that was found alongside each and every Wiccan, was flying in his direction but it was still quite some time away from him.

This was going to take a _long_ time unless he found some faster means of transportation, but what were the odds of that here in the mountains?


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 4, 2009)

Jon woke up.  He took a shower, pulled on a shirt and brushed his teeth.  He then put on his suit, tie on and hat.  On the way out of his apartment, he made himself a cup of black coffee and grabbed a doughnut.  He was carrying a metal suitcase with him.  He stepped into the elevator and hit the button for the ground floor.  When he arrived, he nodded to the doorman before walking into the crowded streets of Eden City.  He did this every day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year, no exceptions.  

Jon stepped out into Eden City.  Dozens of people hurriedly moved past him, talking on phones and checking watches.  Jon spotted the standard Vatican agents mingling with the crowd and ignored them as usual.  Jon hailed a taxi and stepped in as it stopped.  "The corner of 160th and 8th," Jon told the driver and off the taxi went.  

Jon got out of the taxi and entered a restaurant named *The Holy Bagel*.  He checked his watch.  He was 30 minutes early.  It was 9:07, and the restaurant was packed.  Jon never chose the location of sale.  It made his clients feel they were safer, which meant they were more likely to go along with the sale.   Jon scanned the table and found the man he was looking for.  He headed over and sat down, placing the metal briefcase on the table.  It was time for another sale.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 4, 2009)

(Eden city)

News of the Vatican's victory in Grand Bune had reached as far as eden city the capital of the human world. The streets were crowded and were made up of mainly buisnessmen or Vatican soldiers. It was the high class of the world as it was illegal to litter in this city and could result in a fine of up to $10,000 Kelt. The sun creeped in threw the many windows that decorated the beautiful modern sky scrapers of the city. The needed for light bulbs in the morning was unheard of as the sun provided enough illumination almost as if God was shining down on them watching them with parentive harbor.

Deep within the Holy church the center of all Vatican duties and activities sat Hasato Aishito a high knight who had become famous due to his involvement and any victories in the 2nd great war. Hasato was sitting in an all white room the floor paved with marbel as the couches where made out of an expensive red fabric that felt soothing to the touch. Tall glass windows allowed the intrusion of the sun light to paint the walls with it's own artistic design that would alter by the hour. Though they was a no smoking sign clearly plastered on the wall Hasato took a long drag of his cigar allowing the grey smoke to spew over his lips as he savored the flavor.

He was old and had seen many battles and thus believed if he wanted to smoke to unwind that he deserved to no matter where the place. A young knight approached the man with a stack a papers in his hand "Sir Hasato i have the reports on the Grand Bune raid sir" The knight said with eagerness to report the good news. Hasato lazily turned to the young kid never taking the cigar out of his mouth "Tell me later kid don't you see i'm taking a break" Nervously the Knight saluted in respect to the high knights status but knew if he didnt inform him of the reports that they're would be hell to pay. "Sir I'm sorry to disturb you sir but it is mandatory for me to inform you of the news sir" He said shaking a bit fearing the worst.

To tired to argue Hasato puckered his lips firing the smoke in a jet like stream as it dissapated erasing it from existence. "Fine go ahead" he said with an uncaring gruth voice. The Knight nodded "Well they're well casualties on both sides 4000 Soldiers where killed and 10000 injured. The city was completly capture thanks to the two Apostle's who had been sent over" The high knight coughed at the mention of the word almost laughing at the name Apostle. The knight leaned in checking if his superior was okay but Hasato motioned him to continue waving the smoke out of his face. "The city of Grand Bune has fallen and is now in complete control of the Vatican sir" He said saluting one more time as Hasato waved him away.

Streching a bit Hasato filled his lungs with the sweet nector of the heated smoke "Apostles" he said taking the cigar out of his mouth as the fuems spilled forth. "Bunch of no talent kids with fucking magic powers..bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who dont even know how to fuck let alone properly fight a demon. Nothing but useless tools if you ask me" Hasato said talking to himself as he stood up. His armor clanging a bit as he streched some more. He stared at the sun a bit before headed deeper within the church.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 4, 2009)

"Urgh..." Tao looked around, He wasn't sure where he was. the place was pretty wet, he could feel himself slightly sink when he stepped into the grass. "How the hell did i get here?" He had remembered leaving the town, but after that, everything seemed to be a blank. "Did i walk here..." He rubbed his chin. "no, too far away from where i was to have walked. so i was dragged..." He nodded, yes he must have been dragged here. "Obviously i must find the person who dragged me here and give them my thanks." 

He started to march forward, the smell of wet grass, fresh rain and the bits of mud stuck in his nose had clouded his sense of smell. But he had learned a few things in his time running from both sides. Staying in one place for even a night will get you caught, Constantly move and run from the enemy. If it weren't for friction dash he would be caught. But even then, It is only useful in certain battles. He took a deep breath and took a large step forward.. Falling into a sink hole..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 4, 2009)

Mion looked down at her blood stained clothes and stared at Kiyas. "Hmm maybe I should take yours?" she said allowing her to walk past her, as she did so Mion blew in her ear. Her thoughts were to fuck them and send them to Hell but then the explosions started. Lust was in her head telling her to get out. Mion sighed

"Oh dear looks like the choirboys are out to play. Well Ms blonde and Mr dark and mysterious, I propose we go and fuck them up a little." She said merrily.

She peered round the corner of the alley and saw a whole horde of vatican dickheads but more importantly their lovely big Jeeps. Mion stalked a lone member, clearing out a building. She put a hand to his head, and extended her nails through his brains, the nails protruding out of his eye sockets. She read his desires as she did so. "How boring. Buuut I guess they can't all be donkey rapers" she said donning his clothes and changing into his form. Mion walked like an angry butch man to the alley and grabbed at Kiya.

"Ok Babe", she whispered, "We're hijacking that Jeep there and oooh I don't know let's just see what happens." Mion, holding Kiya as a 'prisoner' lead her into the light. "And just play along or else I'm sacrificing you to save myself. Mr Mysterious..." she said to Drake, "Make yourself useful and...kill stuff..." Mion said not really sure what he could do.

The two girls went out into the open

"Hey! Lookie what I found guys. Mion started groping at Kiya's ample breasts and exposing them to the other Rooks. They stared mouth opened as they were utterly fixated. Mion was trying her best not to get out of control from the sensation. 'oh dear' she thought 'their deaths are going to be pretty! Making me wait like this. Ughhh...Calm down. Hold out for a few moments."

Her whole body was tingling as she approached them. She could feel their swelling. She could feel their depravation. She started panting. 

"Oh Mistress!" she said pushing Kiya suddenly to the ground and rushing at the guards at the Jeep who had lowered their weapons. She couldn't take it anymore. With superhuman speed she leaped on to the Jeep abd passionately kissed the stunned Rooks. The Rooks were under her spell and she ordered them to provide a distraction as they made their escape. There was confusion in the ranks as the two members went around killing their teamates. In plain sight she ripped off her clothes and clambered on top of the surviving one. 

"Will one of you get on this thing and drive!!" Mion shouted to Drake and Kiya in a lustful fervor, "I'll help out in a bit. I need to... ahhh!" she turned to The Rook's ex girlfriend and kissed him passionately not caring that all Hell was breaking loose around her.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2009)

2 platoons were gathered in a massive meeting hall, where normally prayer rallies and other morale-boosting operations are done. The place was also used for briefing soldiers en masse.

The Inquisitor was standing behind a podium, facing several hundred soldiers. Behind him was Cardinal Roche, and several other officials of the Vulcan Realms. "I have grave news for all of you. As you know, the assault on Grand Bune is happening as we speak. But even here, in the Vulcan realms the enemy of the righteous will be purged utterly."

There was much murmuring amongst the soldiers, until the Inquisitor banged his mechanical arm on the podium, breaking it in half. 

"The information we obtained has revealed that the Traitors are being lead by several powerful demons. They have gathered a small force by the Umerhault Zepellin strip. Inquisitor Filan has deduced that this force will ride a Zepellin out of the Vulcan realms. Where to, one can only guess, for demons are a disunited lot, even if they rally under their so-called king." Some of the soldiers shuddered to the reference to Lucifer.

"The Zepellin will arrive in 14 hours, if the blizzard ends as the weather seers predict. We shall attack the enemy in 8. Colonels Barsakov, Valesa and I will lead the assault." The blizzard outside has softened, but not enough for air transport to be viable. Zepellins were among the finest airships in the world, as well as one of the few that can carry several companies at a time, and with the lack of anti-air emplacements at that part of the realm, the heretics could quickly slip into demonic regions. While they were not entirely sure if the zepellin would come, their scouts had already confirmed the massing of heretics around the airstrip, and the distinctive roar of demon spawn.

"Some of you are worried, I can see. But fear not. Heresy may be frightening, but ultimately it is weak. The heretics rely on a false god for protection. Ours is true and just. Under heaven's banner, we ride to battle! With bullet and flame the enemies of the one true faith will burn! Glory to the Vatican! Glory to Vulcanitus! Glory to Heaven! In his name, we PURGE THE DARKNESS! " The Inquisitor raised his hand in a victorious pose, his mechanical right eye glowing with righteous fury.

The soldiers cheered and roared, especially the assasin squad Toquemada had lead. Even the calm and collected Castor couldn't help but join in.

At Grand Bune, Helfire and his mobile brigade was finishing the mop-up operation at the newly-conquered city.

"WORTHLESS DICKWEEDS..." Helfire muttered, stepping on a dead corpse without even noticing it was there. 

"KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THEM DEMONIC ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! THE FUCKERS COULDN'T HAVE GOTTEN FAR WITH THEIR SUCK-ASS LEGS!"


----------



## Caedus (Jun 4, 2009)

"_Working with a demon, son of a bitch..._" Drake simply thought as he sprinted towards the jeep. He paused for a moment to watch the demon but he was quick to look elsewhere, he had to focus on not getting killed. With all the panic going on, they were safe at the moment but that demon was a danger and the former assassin wanted to get away from her as quickly as possible. Drake then swiftly moved himself alongside Kiya, offering his hand to the downed woman. Armed with a magnum in his other, the half Vampire scanned the area before taking several accurate shots into any Vatican Soldiers that was in range...


----------



## Kuno (Jun 5, 2009)

“OOF!”  Kiya fell to the ground the wind being knocked out of her at the contact.  She watched with wide eyes as the Demon destroyed the men on the jeep.  “I don’t know if this is a good idea…”  Kiya said staring up in fascination at the complete destruction of the squad.  “But, I’m not going to get on her bad side…”  she moved to get up but the other man was standing before her his hand outstretched to help her.

“Thanks…” Kiya mumbled placing her hand in his outstretched one and climbing to her feet.  Glancing around quickly she spotted her bow and ran over to grab it.  Looking back at the jeep she sighed.  _“I hope that doesn’t get turned on me.”  _she thought, seeing the woman in such heights of ecstasy.  _“Well…I hope it does…just not with her…”_ a blush crept on to her face before she shook her head sending the images away.  

Running back up Kiya paused next to the dark man.  “Use your weapons.  I will drive that damn thing…” she said tying her top back together.  “Bitch…” she growled thinking about what she had done.  “Come on let’s go!”  Kiya said to the guy before running over and jumping into the jeep.  Quickly she turned the key trying to block out the lustful cries behind her while the man slid in, his eyes and guns scanning the area.  The jeep roared to life and she slammed it into first gear.  The tires squealed when the jeep jumped forward and took off.  “Let her finish soon….” Kiya mumbled as she began to fly the gears leaving a cloud of dust in their wake.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2009)

"Oh My Mistress! Oh! Aaah!" Mion cried as she reached her climax again. To her surprise the boy was still alive. Mion was so caught up in the actual Lust that she forgot to kill him. "Oh! How careless of me! But since you're here, with only minor injuries.." he was missing a lot of skin, an eyeball and had a half crushed pelvis. "you can spill your guts! Before I do!" she said still gyrating on him. He was under her spell, still and was forced to tell them everything he knew about the raid. Which wasn't much. 

"How useless. No wonder your ex left you." She said squeezing her legs together and turning the man into a bright light, which was absorbed into her. "Mmmmm." she said turning to Kiya and Drake. "Looks like you get a stay of execution babes. I'm all nice and satisfied."

She looked back as the City was being purged. When a succubus died they gave out the most horrific scream. That's only if they didn't enjoy it though. Mion was certain she would enjoy her death, because she knew se would be tortured. "I almost can't wait..." she whispered hotly under her breath. The city was in flames

"Oh, we did so love our city, I'd cry but I don't think I can anymore. Lust is going to be a little upset. And when Lust is upset, then Wrath gets upset. And you don't want to get Wrath upset. Though...Even Baaly baby won't like this."

She leaned forward to Kiya, looking down her top. "Hmm...you do have very nice breasts. They were very useful in distracting the soldiers. Oh and Drake, I'd turn your attention forward to the lovely roadblock we have up ahead. I'm no good with these Long range things." she said stroking one of Kiya's arrows. Mion turned to see Drake's fangs.

"Ooooh - don't you have a dirty little secret! You like sucking as much as I do!" she laughed


----------



## Michellism (Jun 5, 2009)

Metropolis the city of the damned, It was the most populated city in the world as demons flooded the streets constantly. The thick black smoke that the nearby volcanoes spewed completly blocked out any sunlight and thus the city was always in darkness. Occassionally ash and ember would rain down though it didnt really bother the demons seeing as they preferred warmer temperatures. Valentine and Moorslyn sped down the endless streets passing cars, large creatures, and any other obstacle that stood in their way.

"I forgot how hot this city can be" Valentine commented as he undid his tie allowing some air to breeze threw his neck and chest. Moorslyn had been to busy planning how she would tell Lucifer of the bad news and thus couldn't here Valentine's comment on the weather. Valentine abrutly stop the ferrari knocking Moorslyn out of her thoughts and rushing anger out her, she looked in front and saw a demon running threw the street which almost had been hit Valentine's car. "WATCH WHERE THE FUCK YOUR WALKING!" Valentine called out as the street sign gave them the green, After a few more minutes of driving Valentine arrived at an all demons bar called "Lost Angels"

The bar seem pretty packed as demons watched as a sporting event in which they cheered for the home team everytime they scored. The waitresses where completly naked and each had bigger breats then the last. The bar tender was a giant orge with piercings running all across his body and giant mohawk to match. A couple of the local drunks would be kicked out every now and then by the gigantic beast like bouncers would chuck them to the next street. Moorslyn looked around the place as Valentine ordered a drink for the two of them. "What are we doing here? You know where suppose to report to Lucifer" Moorslyn said as Valentine handed her the cold drink.

Valentine held up his cup of purple liquor to her "Cheers, This may be the last drinks we have" The two have a silent moment thinking on what the suave werewolf had just said, It held some truth to it as Lucifer's short temper was infamous. The two gulped down the beverage as it slitther down their throat feeling more like a jello substance rather then a liquid. It was a demons drink a favorite in the city and would cost a pretty kelt just to drink one shot glass of it. "Care to dance?" The werewolf said pointing to the dance floor with his thumb. Moorslyn gave in as the two headed over to the already crowded room.

Lights flashed and Heavy metal roared threw the speakers, Moorslyn and Valentine grinded on one another though they didnt have much of romantic intrest in one another the lust was certainly there. Moorslyn was a succubus after all and even a werewolf couldnt resist her charm though it had to be said that Moorslyn would never kill Valentine...Not without a price. She could feel him swell up as she pressed closer to him feeling the throabing find a place between her legs. The two kissed at one another sucking tongue and bitting lips and enjoyed the night club a little longer.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2009)

It was twilight, Argen had begun to walk the streets of the Egyptian themed city, the sand splashing against his boots.
"Arg I need a drink!"  Argen takes out his purse, and looks at the money inside it, nothing nothing but dust.
"Arg it looks like I am going to a human bar then or at least one with weak willed people."

Argen flicked his long leather jacket, ragged from the strains of time and battle, but still precious to the insane vampire.

Argen walked into the bar, and looked around, mostly regulars apart from one, one girl that caught his eye. Argen sniffed he could still smell the warm blood in her veins, she was human.

"What is she stupid, the festival is about to start, and that usually isn't good for any unknown humans around these parts."

Before he could order a drink, the barmain came up and pointed at him. "Oh no Argen, you have a bar tab as long as a wizards beard."
"Just a novice wizard, miss, clean shaven."
Argen cleared his throat and spoke to the barmaid, his voice deeper, and more echo'd.
_"I think I deserve one more drink before you collect tabs." _
The woman instantly changed her decision. "Ok I guess one more drink couldn't hurt."

Argen was surprised that that had worked, people who he mindfucked often usually built up a resistance to his tricks, but hey free drink.

Argen took his drink, bloody mary, but it wasn't tomato juice in the glass, and after a while his curiosity got the better of him, and he walked up to the woman by herself.

"My dear, what are you doing in Osirian by yourself on this night of all things?" He didn't ask using his mind powers, just a question.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 5, 2009)

(Nolas's Dream)

"MOMMY!" The yells of a small child echoed as he was ripped to shreds by a demon. The ground was cold and hard, Fires feasted on the various life forms as the smell of burning carcass filled the night sky. The mother of the children being raped by a two demons at once, one had entered her with his warty pussing member as the other rammed her from the back. She screamed in pain as the demons fluids was spewed into her she called out to her child before having her neck bitten off by the demon who was raping her from the back. The blood rain down on the demon below as he opened his mouth drinking in the fresh red blood. The child had survived being ripped in half as the blood poured out of him uncontrollably, Seeing his mother being raped in kill his eyes widen.

Nolas was there like a transparent ghost he was unable to do anything about it as the child turned to him, His eyes begging for him to help his mother. "MAKE IT STOP!" Nolas yelled as he grabbed his head dropping to his knees, His breathing frantic as the sounds of the woman being raped echoed in his mind. "MAKE IT STOP!" The demons laughter taunting him as the childs heart beat slowed down to zero having watched his mother being raped as he left the world. "MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!!" 

(Hostipital , Eden City)

Nolas sprung up on his hospital bed sitting up, he quickly held his head as a sharp pain continued to punish him. He panted as sweat drip down his face, The dreams where becoming more vivid more real to him with the passing days all due to his apostle powers. "Nolas" a soft spoken voice said as his head slowly raised capturing everything in the room, The heart monitor slowing down as he returned to the land of the living. "Rikku" He said as he looked at his sister who had been staying at the hospital with him since he returned from Grand Bune.

His body was bandaged up and still ached from his battle with Larga. His sword resting against the wall was close to him as it was against the law to seperate apostles from their weapons having it no more then 20 ft away from them as it was a matter of national security. "Was it the dreams again?" Rikku asked, She was a young light skin woman with jet black hair that was tied into a pony tail. Her eyes a beautiful shade of blue different from her older brother's grey lonely eyes. She wore a light blue sun dress with sandals on her feet.

Nolas didnt answer as he continued to grip his head, Were the visions real? where they some long forgotten memory he had supressed during the times of war and battle or where they pointing to darker signs that his sanity was slipping with each use of his powers. The questions bombarded his thoughts as he lowered his hand and pressed down against his aching body. "Where's Ranato?" Nolas asked as the last thing he saw was his apostle comrade standing over him. "He's stationed in Grand Bune he sent you back here to get treated" Rikku said as she moved closer brushing her brothers hair.

"Stationed at Grand Bune" Nolas said to himself as if almost asking a question. Before the two could talk anymore the hospital door was open, Hasato Aishito a High Knight entered in to check up on him. "Heard you killed Larga Kid" Hasato said not looking directly at him as he poked around the room. Nolas nodded "Yes sir" as he held Hasato with high esteem unfortunately the same could not be said for Hasato. "In one week we'll be deployed to Bergdorp I except you to be at full health" Hasato said before leaving the room. "NOW WAIT A -" Rikku was cut off as Nolas shook his head no as he leaned back against the hospital bed. "Could you get me some water?" Nolas asked his sister agreed leaving him alone. He took a deep breath and closed his eyes hoping the visions wouldn't return.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2009)

"Heeere I aaam on the rooad again! Heeere I am up on the staaage. There I goooo playing star again and there I goooo turn the page!!" Kagami belted out, sticking her favourite cd into the player.

"Whooo!" she said as she hit a long stretch of road. She still had about a days worth of trucking to go but had ignored anything to do with a speed limit, had cut many many corners (Mostly because her steering sucked) and nearly destroyed the truck due to her blatant disregard for speed bumps. 

"Shit! The beer better not be broken!" she said letting go of the steering wheel and turning. The road got bumpy all of a sudden and Kagami turned back to see a wooden barn approaching her quickly.

"Oh this should be fun!" she said and took the wheel and made no attempt to turn, instead accelerating towards the thing. There was a crash and a bunch of yellow feathers and eggs on her windscreen as well as a chicken stuck on her sidemirror. The truck continued to bounce across the field of wheat and heading in an arrow straight line towards Grand Bune. 

"Wheeee!" she said with glee, locking the steering wheel and putting a crate of beer on the accelerator as she got out of the truck and sat on the bonnet drinking. "Man! How did I miss all this? I should have been recklessly destroying other peoples property when I hit 18. Stupid Eden. I'm gonna blow that friend up!"


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 5, 2009)

Dante is relxaing in his room as he eats some fresh pop-corn that he just made and watches a new movie that he just rent in dvd.

_"Fucking Awesome!!"_ Dante yells as the movie ends.
_"Fanastic End" _Dante says as he stands up from his sofa and walks to the fridge. He opens the door and grabs a coca cola.
*"Tsaf!"*
He opens it and drinks the whole thing in a second.

_"Croach...!!"_ Dante burps.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 5, 2009)

(Several miles away from Grand Bune)

Grand Bune had fallen under the control of the vatican, the surviving demons fleeing the city where being shot by snipers. Vatican battle jeeps guarded the streets as the soldiers made use of the facilities, Drinking all the beer they could and having some _fun _on the side with local women. The demons that where captured were either killed or placed on the Veragun train to stay before they were moved. Jegrand had been one of the lucky few who managed to escape before the raid began due to some helpful hints and rumors.

He sat miles away from the city drinking a large canteen of alcohol letting wash down his dry throat. The rain had stopped and only the heat remained, it was unusaully hot today or so it felt to the lizard like creature. His precious watch had been broken while hiding and let it fall to the ground kicking up a small amount of dust as scorpions quickly crawled over it, It seem even they knew the value of money. He looked at the long serpent like road that seem to go on for miles, Not a car in sight.

"It's so hot" He said letting out a big sigh as the air seem to ripple in front of his eyes. His tongue flickered in the air collecting as much scents as he could but all he could get was the smell of burning demon carcases and Vatican soldier's guns. Jegrand stood up revealing his tall stature, though not the most muscular of demons he was still a demon nonetheless and knew he had to find some cover quick before the Vatican began their search and sweep of survivors.

He began walking the ground was hot to touch almost sizziling as he tried to put less and less weight with each step. "Humans" He merely said to himself trying to keep his mind off his forced eviction thanks to the holy soldiers. Jegrand fell to his knees heat exhaustion and lack of sleep had gotten the better of him as he passed out near the road. The hot rocky dirt warming his skin as other creatures began to walk and crawl over him.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2009)

Kagami was back in the cab of the truck. She had to be a little more careful up the mountain pass as though as much as she would like it, the truck was not able to go through the mountains

"Talking to myself is no fun!" she said, bored at the wheel. "Should have brought another CD." she said.

Then out in the distance she saw a pale looking kid looking at the sky. She slammed on the brakes and shuddered as she heard a few bottles smash at the back. "SHIT!!"

She ran out the cab and opened up the back and sighed in relief. "Oh thank fuck!" most of the booze was still good. She went in around the back and pulled out some and then peered at the kid. Not really her type but she was a little desperate.

"Hey! You wanna give a gal some company? Get drunk? And if you're nice I'll let you have a bit of touchy feely too!" she said not embarrassed at all, though her attitude when she was sober and when she was drunk were two entirely different things, as the man tied to the flag pole was still discovering.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 5, 2009)

Drake narrowed his eyes angrily, while he wasnt exactly a vampire...he hated being calling one. It wasnt who he was and he was proud to be who he was but the Dhampir turned is attention elsewhere as he looked towards the roadblock up ahead. The former assassin took a glance at Kiya, taking a good look at her apperance...a word came to mind for a moment but he was quick to change thoughts as he clutched the magnum he still held in is hand. Standing up from his position in the Jeep..the former assassin readied himself. 
"_Keep going, don't stop_" Drake simply said as he raised his gun towards the guards. Slight hesitation filled his mind...he did not want to harm them willingly but they would willingly kill him if he had the chance. It wasnt long till  Drake made up his mind and began to fire. Each bullet flying through the air with pinpoint accuracy, the shots themselves seemingly being impossible. The bullets found their mark through the skulls of the humans who were quick to suddenly turn in the direction that was dropping their men...


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 5, 2009)

Jon sat down.  The man who he was doing business with looked around, nervous.  Vatican agents were everywhere attempting to keep the peace in this pristine city.  "Do you have what I want?" the man asked.  He short, brown goatee and was wearing a green shirt.  "Of course." Jon placed the suitcase on the table and pulled a key out of his pocket.  He turned it in the lock and opened the case.  

The man looked at before Jon quickly closed it.  There was no sense in showing the Vatican the product.  "Is it to your satisfaction?" he asked.  The man nodded.  "The money," Jon said.  "Of course," the man replied nervously, still glancing around.  Jon's customer placed his own suitcase on the table.  By now, the two of them were receiving several stares.   

As Jon was about to open the suitcase, he noticed a man holding a newspaper staring at him.  "I'm sorry, the deal is off," Jon said, quickly getting up with the suitcase.  "What you mea-" Before the customer could finish his question, a gunshot rang out.  The customer collapsed to the ground, blood pouring out of the back of his head.  

As most of people in the restaurant began to run in a panic, several men pulled weapons out of their pockets.  The Vatican agent who had shot Jon's customer fired his revolver again, this time at Jon.  *BANG!* The bullet whizzed past Jon's ear and shattered the restaurant.  Jon broke into a run and ran as fast as he could out of the restaurant.  

Jon ran into the streets along with the panicking crowd.  Several knights that had been stationed outside the restaurant pushed their way through the crowd, searching for him.  One of them spotted him and pointed, shouting to his fellow knights before pulling out a sword and running at Jon.  

Jon ran across the street as fast his legs could take him, one hand on his hat the other tightly gripping his suitcase.  Jon leaped over a taxi and ran into the building across the street from the restaurant.  It was museum of holy art.  Jon quickly ran into one of the hallways as around a dozen knights and agents burst in, searching for him.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 5, 2009)

(Eden City)

Nolas had left the hospital wearing a tight black t shirt over his bandaged body, he hunged his heavy black overcoat on his right arm as his sister walked beside him. His sword strapped to his back with a pop lock strap as it was easier to withdraw this way rather then using a large sheath. Rikku supported Nolas as they crossed the street, He was still to weak to walk unaided "Bergdorp...All the way there huh" Nolas didnt say anything as his sister looked at him. "It must be nice to see the world" Rikku's soft voice being the only kind of comfort Nolas knew in the world. 

"I'm hungry" Nolas said avoiding the statement his younger sister made. The truth was it was all the same thing every where he went nothing but death and destruction, The Apostle's where always the Church's last resort and thus were always sent where things were at their worst. "I'm glad your appetite is back, Lets go to the Holy Bagel after all they have your favorite coffee there" She said with a smile Nolas nodded giving her a smile back.

They crossed the street once more Nolas looked threw the restuarant glass and the placed was packed due to it still being so early in the morning. In the midst of the hungry crowd stood out a Man with a suit case who was conversing with another man who seemed quite nervous. From a far Nolas could see that they're were being watched by a vatican soldier using the news paper as his cover. Nolas slowed his paced making Rikku due the same as she was still supporting his weight.

In an instant Nolas's instincts where correct as the undercover Vatican fired at the man with the suit case missing causing chaos to ensue in the shop as the glass shattered in a million pieces. Nolas what strength he had to move Rikku out of the line of fire standing next to the side of the building. The doors flew open as a man in a buisness suit ran out heading into the local art gallery as knights where hot in pursuit. The quick motion had caused Nolas's wounds to open up as he collasped to the floor blood soaking his bandages. "NOLAS" Rikku yelled as she watched her brother hit the floor.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2009)

Mion watched with her feet up as Drake dispatches the guards with frightening accuracy. She stifles a yawn

"How dull, you don't even hear them scream. Canlt you cause them a little more suffering?" Mion asks Drake. "Come on, youre like me aren't you? We're always depicted as evil but we're just hungry!" Mion said thoughtfully. "And I can't digest my food all at once so I need to take off bits I don't like!"

She takes the long spiked whip. "Tell you what babes I'll cause enough pain to one guy to make up for all the insta-kills you've done." As they neared the roadblock, the vatican members were in range. Mion lashed her whip out, the leather wrapping around the mans midsection, the spikes piercing his chest, making it impossible to escape.

The Jeep yanked the poor man behind the vehicle and Mion stood at the back of it like a fisherman who had caught the prize.

"Got me a live one here!" She said. As he travelled his robes were ripped off him and the dusty rocky ground started to nibble away at his flesh hungrily. Mion tied her whip to the spare tyre and watched in satisfaction as the man was helplessly dragged. 

"Anatomy of a Succubus, lesson one. The blood of a succubus is poisonous to everything." She grabbed Kiya knife and sliced her own hand slowly, enjoying it. Blood dripped down. "Its also pretty corrosive." She replaced Kiyas knife and sat at the back of the jeep dripping her blood onto the mans face. It burnt and scalded him.

"Carry on my honeys. I'm quite amused back here." She said enjoying the mans pain


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 5, 2009)

With Shin and Kagami

The young Wiccan spun around as he was almost run over by a truck, a white haired girl jumped out of the truck and ran to it's back, apparently to check the state of her cargo."She doesn't strike me as a trucker."He mumbled to himself as he slowly floated in the direction of the truck, first with the intention of hitching a ride or even stealing it in order to reach Grand Bune faster.It seemed it was unnecessary.

"Hey! You wanna give a gal some company? Get drunk? And if you're nice I'll let you have a bit of touchy feely too!"If the offer itself wasn't temptinng enough, the visual aids certainly would've certainly won him over.Beer, right in the girls hand, it was only natural to assume a lot more could be found in the truck,

The rational part of his brain was thinking this had to be too good to be true, sadly that part of his brain was rather small in comparison the parts that were yelling "Hellz yeah!"Not only was he offered an ride, but beer and possible a very different kind of ride as well.Who could say no to that.

He quite literally flew towards her, grabbed a beer with each hand and in his haste had quite some trouble opening the door, well it was mostly that the excitement kept him from realizing he would need one free hand to open the door, but he eventually managed to figure it out."Let's get going!"He shouted the Kagami as he popped his head out of the truck.By now he had opened his first beer and wa busy emptying it."We need more beer."A subtle hint telling her that she should take more beer with her before getting into the truck.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 5, 2009)

Ketter was waiting for Catcher outside the barracks. Catcher was so tired that it took him a moment to remember the betrayal. 'I think I owe you an explanation Sol.' It was always Sol at the barracks with the knight.

'Too fucking right you do.'

Ketter sighed and then indicated to a squat building nearby. 'How about we talk in my office?'

'We talk out here Ketter.'

'Fine. The medics could not figure out why you are ill, could they?’

‘Look, if you want to talk, talk about how you betrayed me and left me to dead.’

‘That illness was caused by the water Scifon sold us. Circus had it too; otherwise she would have killed you. It was safe to let her attack you because you had been affected, she would not have had the strength to kill you.’ He started pacing as he spoke.

‘Enough to just about claw my eye out though.’

Ketter gave him angry look, as if on the edge of shooting himself, then mellowed. ‘Look, I’m sorry. I panicked. I knew she would not kill you though.’

Catcher opened his mouth to further shoot, but found he had nothing left to say. With a look of contempt, he shouldered past the knight and into the barracks. The hard beds that they were required to bunk in when on the job had never seemed so inviting.

Titus and Germaine paused as Catcher entered the room. Germaine looked at him guiltily, hunched over on a chair and Germaine looked as if he had been pacing. Over in the corner mute played with tarot cards, not seeming to notice the newcomer. ‘You two are lucky that I am too tired at the moment for any bullshit.’ Catcher ignored both of them and headed straight into the next room. Germaine swore behind him, but he was too tired to care.

*

Morning came in the unpleasant form of Mute slapping a hand loudly down on Catcher’s forehead. Catcher sat up and ran through his mind all of the reasons that he should not beat Mute senseless-morning always saw him at his worst. Still, he was surprised to find that, out of all of them, Mute was the only one who had not engendered hostility in him after the betrayal. It was not as if the dark haired man was any less responsible than the others.

Outside in the common room were Ketter, Titus and Germaine. Only Ketter did not shy from Catcher’s gaze. ‘We’ve got a new job. Don’t worry, it’s not really a job-not like that last shitfest. Got to listen to some speech down in Bergdrop. Grand Bune fell and the Vatican are getting all excited.’

When he had departed Catcher opened his locker and retrieved his pistol-he had slept wearing his sword, too tired to take it off-and turned to find himself confronted by Germaine.

‘You know I didn’t create that force field, right?’

The urge to pull out his sword and stab the bastard had never been stronger. ‘Really? You were just too much of a coward to stand up to Ketter then?’

‘Hey, fuck you, you were practically already dead. You would have done the same in my position.’

This time, Catcher did draw his sword.

‘Calm down guys,’ Titus looked as if he wanted to step in between them, but did not have the balls.

‘How come you didn’t help me out either? Too busy running for your life?’

‘Look, we’re sorry. You saw how scared we all were; hell, you were as scared as us. I really didn’t know what was happening.’

‘What the hell did you want us to do?’ fire sheathed one of Germaine’s hands. ‘Ketter told us about the water-if anybody had helped you they would have died.’

‘Don’t be stupid Germaine, that water tale is bullshit. Why did he not tell us whilst we were in the sewers?’

‘Maybe he didn’t know? Maybe you should just quit if that’s the way you’re going to look at this.’

‘Like quitting has ever been a choice for me. I was raised by the fucking church, and it pretty much owns me. Maybe you can walk out anytime you want to, but this is all there is for me.’

Ketter chose that moment to march through the door in full armour. ‘We’re leaving. You two will drop this mess now. Forget this Sol, almost every job goes wrong, be a man and don’t go blaming it on others.’

And like that it ended. Catcher sheathed his sword and sat down, saw the flames disappear from Germaine’s hand. He wanted to go back to bed.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 5, 2009)

The rain had intensified into a driving downpour, and the old wooden door was just about all Tesla could see as he knocked on it with knuckles worn from digging. A thunderclap spliced its way through the rainfall. Tesla stood. He knocked again, harder. No answer. On the third knock, he noticed the door move slightly - he pushed, and the sodden thing reluctantly moved inwards, its base rubbing the floor as it did so. Tesla squeezed through, and leant against the inside of the door, juddering it back into his frame. He rubbed the water and his hair from his eyes, and turned around to face the interior of the lonely place, dripping steadily onto the stone floor.

The house was split into four rooms; one - probably the largest - contained a fireplace on the far wall directly opposite where Tesla stood. In it, a healthy pile of logs was burning; a sizable basket on the hearth contained many more. The arrangement wasn't archaic however - an electric reading lamp shadowed a rather stately leather chair by the fireplace, though it was switched off, and the chair empty. One settee sat snugly beside the chair, another lay opposite. Both looked fine and comfortable, if worn. An oak dining table overlooked all of this, standing between Tesla and what was presumably the living area. The table had three chairs.

A wooden partition ran down the right hand side of the room - complimenting the obviously local dark stone of the rest of the house - and two doors were set into it; one just a few steps from Tesla, the other further away. He guessed them to be bedrooms. 

One more door was set into the stone wall to his left, and he could only assume this to be the third bedroom. It was at that side that he had seen the light, and it was from that room that he could now hear a soft female voice singing. He could distinguish no words but a melancholy, lonely melody washed through the small gaps in the door, where that orange glow he had glimpsed from far away flickered. Entranced, he moved slowly towards the closed door, and pressed an open palm to it - the song abruptly stopped. 

Before he had a chance to move, the door burst open and a wild looking human woman in her early twenties was brandishing a poker in his face. She was wrapped in a towel, and was dripping almost as much as he was; between them, they were creating quite a puddle. Before he could open his mouth, the woman shouted (between sharp prods in the chest), 'who the _fuck_ are you?'. Understandably, he was rather at a loss - he was a stranger, and he was intruding.

'I'm not an enemy' he offered, lamely.

'Oh good! Not a fucking enemy! Do I look like a warrior to you?' She jabbed him in the ribs. At his blank expression she continued, 'well I might not look much but I'll bloody well bash ye fucking brains out if ye don't tell me _who the fuck ye are_, and _what the fuck ye doing in my house_! He couldn't think of much reply to that. 'Oh, just sit the fuck down then! Over there', she gestured at the furniture. Trying to comprehend this bewildering change of conversational direction, Tesla cleared his throat and smiled weakly.

'Thank you'

The woman narrowed her eyes and turned back to the room she had come from -

'I'm getting dressed. I'll be out in a minute'

With that, she dragged the door shut behind her. Tesla stood, still dripping slightly, utterly bemused. He walked stiffly towards the seating, not particularly wanting to damage it with his sodden clothing. He resolved to sit cross-legged by the fire to dry off.

The night was certainly going to be interesting...


----------



## Vergil (Jun 5, 2009)

Kagami was already a few steps ahead of her new buddy and had a few bottles of spirits. "Beers?! friend! Get this down you!" Kagami said and started pouring the clear liquid down her throat. "Gaaah! Oh that's good!" She jumped behind the wheel and looked at the road, attempting to focus on it. "Ah...I'm sure we'll be fine."

She put it into gear and slammed down hard on the accelerator. "I'm Kagami Rei. From Eden Shitty. What about you? Ready to kick some ass?!" She almost swerved off the mountain, "ooops my bad. you know I only learnt how to drive today! How cool is that?! Wanna try?!"

They sped with reckless abandon towards Grand Bune.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 5, 2009)

With Shin and Kagami

The girl introduced herself as Kagami Rei from Eden city, and so Shin responded with."Shin Igami from.......Not sure exactly."He never stayed in one place long, not that surprising with a moms that enjoyed teleporting around and currently he was pretty much a drifter.

When she almost swerved off the mountain it suddenly dawned on him, maybe hitching a ride from a drunk crazy girl, that kept on drinking while she drove, might not have been that brilliant of a decision.

"ooops my bad. you know I only learnt how to drive today! How cool is that?! Wanna try?!"

"Hmm?"He had focusing on the road, a bit too nervous to pay much attention to her but when those words sunk in he jumped up in panic."Wait what!?"Did he hear that right?"You learned how to drive today?"Unsure what to do he just took off his seatbelt, if he they would fall off the mountain he could at least fly himself to safety before crashing."Maybe I should drive."Not that he could drive but at least he seemed more sane and less intoxicated.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 5, 2009)

"Execute tomorrow, pardon denied, exeuction set 6 days from now." Chiyoko sat at her desk busily reading through all the paper on her desk. She was either denying pardons or setting execution dates "I can't believe how many they are executing now" Chiyoko comments.

She had been sitting at he desk all day and every time she got close to finishing more paper work would come on her desk. "Eh it makes me start wondering if becoming a judge was the right thing to do" she begins to wonder. Chiyoko became a judge because she felt she was getting to old to be on the battlefield. "I should have took the job position of head High Knight when I had the chance."

KNOCK, KNOCK, KNOCK went some one at her door. "Come on in and for god sakes if it's more paper work for me the pope won't even be able to save you" she threatened. A high knight entered the room and bowed his head to her. "Sorry to disturbe you Judge Chiyoko, but I came to inform you that the raiding of Grand Burne has so far been a sucess in the next few hours we are sure to have taken the city down."

Chiyoko ran her old wrinkled fingers through her thinning white hair. "So that damn city will fall eh? Thank you lad for informing me you are dismissed." The knight gave another bow and left out the room leaving Chiyoko to her thoughts. _"That damned city is nothing, but a hell whole for sin. If I had my why I would wipe it off the map."_


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 6, 2009)

Damian stood by the edge of Grand Bune. "Just need to hitch a ride..." He mumbled, looking around. As he walked around, she finally saw some people in a jeep. Damian ran his hand through his hair, moving it out of his face. "That's convenient." The half-demon chuckled, crouching down. The jeep was headed his way.

_5. 4. 3. 2...._ He thought counting down. _1._ Damian jumped in front of the jeep. Before it ran into him, he put a hand out, grabbing onto the front of it and flipping himself over the hood into one of the back seats.

"Jackpot." He said, looking at the people in the jeep. "Wait a sec. This thing has people in it. And a..." Damian looked at the succubus in the back, which he had landed next to. "The... infamous Mion." He recognized her. He had gone to that strip club before. Then he realized he was talking to himself like some kind of crazy person.

The people in the jeep were giving him an odd look, except for Mion, who was toying with some poor person being pulled behind the jeep. "Mind giving a ride to a half-demon on his way out of town?" He asked, acting like jumping in front of a car and flipping into it, not knowing anybody inside was substandard behavior.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 6, 2009)

The werewolf downs half the bottle as bullets penetrate the side of the car when she began to drift.  ?What the freaking hell!?? She growls, a speech impediment sliding in.  The beast skids the car to a stop, spinning the wheel, letting her be able to see a man, almost military in appearance.  She hops out of the car, drink still in hand, her gun now by her side.

?What the fuck was that shit about?? She states, elbow on the roof of the car.
______

A large Griffin walks in the sand as it begins to seep in between his toes.  He walks shaking his feet every three steps, eventually flapping his wings as he flies into the air.  He looks around at the festival going on, feeling both out of place and at home here.  He sighs heavily as he thinks about the more lush environments, and looking at this one.  He lands on a bar with a thud, watching the surroundings.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 6, 2009)

“Of all the people…of all the times…”  Kiya muttered to herself while driving through the city.  “Not a normal person.  No…” she slammed the jeep into fourth gear.  “I’m stuck with them!”  she accelerated faster the jeep gripping the road impressively.  

“Good shots…”  she said with a sigh to the dark man sitting beside her without looking at him.  Deciding she better get along with them for at least the time being.  As Mion reached for her knife Kiya flinched afraid the succubus was going to do her in this time.  Though she did give a sigh of relief once the knife was replaced.  Her grip on the steering wheel tightened when the man screamed.  _“This is not good.  This is really not…” _Kiya thought but the last part came out in a scream when another person jumped out in front of the jeep.  “GOOD!”

“WHAT THE HELL!!!”  Kiya yelled trying to regain control of the now fishtailing jeep.  Her eyes widened and she looked in the backseat.  “I can’t believe this!  Another one!”  she snapped moving down to third gear then back up.  “This just keeps getting better and better.”  Kiya watched ahead of them letting her mind wander for a moment.  _“That’s Mion?”_

*************************************

“And who do we have here?”  Heather said with a smirk and leaning back in her chair.  Grabbing her drink and taking a sip she let her eyes travel from the man’s boots, over his lean body and up to his face and onto his silver hair before settling on his eyes.  “Don’t think I’ve seen someone like you here…It’s almost refreshing.”

Heather cocked an eyebrow and let a smirk grace her lips before giving the other chair at her table a well placed push with her foot, causing it to scoot out but not quite bump him.  “You look tired.  Why don’t you take a load off.” she tells him before taking another sip of her drink.  “It was hot outside and I wanted something cold to drink, somewhere chilly to relax…and now something…um…cool to look at…” Heather said, the smirk still on her face.  “And what’s your story?” she asked the man looking up at the ceiling when she heard the thud.


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2009)

Argen didn't sit, he wasn't here to play nice. 
"My story? My story is I am dead, walking dead, hence safe this night." Argen sighed this woman didn't really care.
"Tonight is the festival of the dead, only the dead can walk about safe at night or the ones living here so long their life belongs to the city, and these kind folk are gonna throw you out on your ass, and when you get caught your gonna get killed, whether you rise again depends on what killed you!" 
Argen tried to explain to the woman, his eyes looked over her. His eyes met hers, he thought should he mesmerize her get her to leave this place, but he thought to himself. "Shit it is too dark now, the festival is starting."

Argen looked outside, and could see the house lights being turned off, and the street fires blazing as the sun sets.

Argen raised his arms just infront of his face in a swipe movement, "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF"

He took his seat next to the girl and sighed, picking up his drink he had placed down earlier. 

"You know we are both dead now right?" He said as he drank his bloody drink. "And its all your fault, I knew you looked like fire, but I doubted you acted like it too."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 6, 2009)

The mountain pass was irritating Kagami as she drove. It was twisty and turny and slow. Really god damned slow. "Ok so Bune is thataway" she said pointing up ahead," There was a long narrow stretch of road and there was a massive shortcut off the mountain and back ontp the open road. The alternate journey was a 2 hour twisty turny arsefest. Kagami put the pedal to the metal and accelerated, wondering if they would get across. *"Well life ain't about arriving in a well preserved body huh? Fuck it!"* The massive truck approached the edge of the nature made ramp

*"Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!" *They both screamed as they made the jump over what looked like a never ending chasm. Kagami screamed as she remembered the alcohol was going to be destroyed and assumed that's why Shin was screaming too. *"Damn! Take the wheel! How could I be so iresponsible!"*

As the truck flew, Kagami jumped out of the door and ran along the side of the truck, her feet sticking to the vehicle. She had to get inside before the thing hit the ground. She opened the back and looked at all the crates of booze in the air. 

*"Nooooooooooo!"* she cried and dived for them as if protecting a child.

_________________________________________

Mion was in the process of reeling in her half dead carcass, which was dusty, bloody and half not there. She pulled him up and inspected his sexual organs. "I can work with that..." she mumbled. "Yoo hoo honey...wakey wakey. Mion needs some loving." She said to the penis more than to the man. She released some of her pheromones and there was a puff of smoke. "Oh dear a bit too much." she said looking at the now rock hard member. She once again pulled off her trousers, sighing, she should always wear skirts. 

"Oh if you get horny for no reason that's my fault. Released a bit too much sexy powder. Try dealing with it as best you can. I tend to get a little .....anxious if I'm around lustful people too long."

Her eyes barely looked at the half demon that was sitting in close proximity to her, more focussed on her Vatican playtoy. "Why are there so many stinking half breeds here?! Can't one race stick to another" she said unaware of the hypocrisy as she rode the half dead vatican human. "Oh god! Vaticans are the best!" she said. It was quick and violent this time, as it always was with members of the Vatican. Mion could barely control herself, her eyes rolling up in ecstacy and the white light of his soul being absorbed into her.

"Haah, haah, haah!" she panted, "Sweet Mistress of Lust that was good." She pulled up her trousers and turned dreamy eyed to Damian who was beside her. "Mmm...So tell me, if you were going to slay me, what would you do to me?" she said baiting him. The more gruesome the answer the hornier she got, the hornier she got the more likely she was to want to screw and kill everyone on the Jeep.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 6, 2009)

Damian simply laughed at Mion's question. "Don't get too excited there, darling. I'm not like the others. I'm not so easily drawn in by a succubus. Besides, I'm _familiar_ with your work." He told her. Leaning back in the seat, he felt the wind on his face. "But to answer your question, it would depend on what you did to make me want to slay you."

That's when he realized that the body of the dead Vatican man was still there. "Tch. You're fucking the Vatican? At least clean up after yourself." Damian told Mion, grabbing the man's body with one hand, holding out over the edge of the vehicle. The body became engulfed in flames before turning into ashes, blowing away in the wind.

"So..." Damian started, putting his feet up. "Where are we headed?" He asked, still extremely calm about everything. "I guess anywhere but back there is good." The half-breed laughed, his right hand still hanging over the edge of the jeep.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 6, 2009)

"No fun...." Mion said sulking a bit but after the rush she got from her Vatican doll she was satisfied. 

"Well I'm headed back to Metropolis. Only other demons and hardcore half breeds go there. I can make my own way if you want." She wanted to kill everyone on the Jeep right now but she wasn't a power type. She had a feeling that they would back each other up. 

"You sure I can't tempt you honey? I'll let you do whatever you like to me. I can be whoever you want me to be. You can even tie me up if you don't trust me." She said straddling over him and getting close. Her fingers ran all along the side of his face and went up and stroked his hair. "Just for a little while. I'll stop. I promise.." she said unfastening her bra, letting the flimsy piece of garment hang seductively off her body. She knew what his deepest desire was but didn't change into it. She'd save that Ace for later, for when she could actually kill him. Right now, she just wanted a little thing to pass the time.

"How about you Blondie? Wanna try something new?" She said to Kiya


----------



## Caedus (Jun 6, 2009)

_"Could you at least stop...trying to fuck something every single minute_?" Drake suddenly just asked out of nowhere, he was getting irritated himself but the lack of trust for Mion was somewhat obvious. Drake stood up, it only took him a few for him to regain his balance. The Dhampir proceeded to remove his trench coat completely, the inside being a dark armored chest plate. It didnt look like typical heavy armor...it was simply meant for light protection and comofortability. The removal of the trench coat then revealed Drake's obvious strong build and his sword that was strapped to his back. A few knives and guns were also now visible "_Here, wear this...it just might keep our horny friend over here slightly under control"_ Drake simply said as he offered his trench coat. He wasnt expecting Kiya to wear it but if she did...it may reduce Mion's desires at the moment. He wouldnt be surprised if the demon were to try and turn on them and the Half Vampire was clearly prepared.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2009)

The operation was underway. The two platoons were marching towards the Zepellin strip, wiping out any heretics in the way.

Umerhault was a large dome a few kilometers wide. The blizzards that frequent the province of Rus,as this section of the Vulcan realms were called, prevented them from creating a suitable landing strip. But by creating a dome that could open and close around the airfield they could let airships enter and exit the province safely, provided there were no blizzards.

The platoons camped out a few miles from Umerhault, setting up the artillery pieces they brought from the monastery.  

While the cannons were being set up, The Inquisitor was talking to colonel Valesa and Barsakov on top of a hill overlooking the airfield.

"The artillery pieces will pound the heretics to dust." Valesa said confidently. "Should any of them survive they'll not stand a chance against our numbers."

"I agree. However, allow me to lead an assault on the back of the airfield."

The two colonels looked at the Inquisitor with surprise. "Are you sure that is wise, Inquisitor? That would be tantamount to suicide." Barsakov said.

"But the enemy thinks that the attack will come from the front." The Inquisitor told them. "If you give me 5 battle tracks I shall be able to strike the enemy from behind. The confusion will allow us to divert their forces, making it easier for us to kill them. There is also the advantage of us capturing one of the traitors, which will allow us to know why they betrayed us. In the righteous fury of our troops they may not spare any of the heretics, which though is a just course of action is not practical in the long run."

The two colonels nodded. Technically they were High Knights just like the Inquisitor, despite still holding the old military rank that has persisted in this region out of tradition. But the Inquisition had the power to declare anyone heretics should they find evidence and neither wanted to be branded as one should the Inquisitor be angry enough to accuse them.

"We will do as you say, Inquisitor."

Half an hour later 5 battle tracks were loaded with weaponry and troops. The Inquisitor nodded in approval of the men given to him for this operation. He entered one of the tracks, and after reciting a prayer the group went off for the surprise attack.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 6, 2009)

Mion smiled sweetly at Drake. "Its like you've never had an erection before." She teased, "Or maybe you want that cutie all to yourself? Fancy doing nasty things to her? Hearing her cry out in pleasure as you pump into her? Over and over...and over."

She turned her attention to Damian. She showed him the palm of her hand which turned into a mouth, with a tongue licking its lips. She leaned in close to his lips. He could feel her hot breath on his face.

"Kiss me baby and I'll show you things you couldn't even dream of imagining.".

______________________________________

In Metropolis.

Lust was looking at the burning city. Her thoughts went to Mion, her most talented pupil. In all her exsistance she finally had someone that she could call a successor and smiled. Her hand glowed and she bestowed another ability, plus instant knowledge on how to use it. 

"Well, she should have a lot of fun with that."

Her attention turned to Pride who stood tall and with perfect posture. She ran her finger down his chest. "Tell me handsome, what do you think Lucifer will do now that Grand Bune is property of the Vatican?" 

She glanced at the door that led to his floor and felt a tingle. He knew how to please a woman. But then so did Pride.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 6, 2009)

Tesla woke up.

The night had advanced, but wasn't over. No sunlight winked through the chinks in the door, the rainfall was steady; he could hear it drumming on the wooden roof. The fire had long burned out. He and the girl must have talked - about what, he couldn't remember.

It didn't matter.

She was lying asleep on the settee opposite where he had evidently nodded off on the leather chair. She was wearing a thick dressing gown, but it had fallen open at the chest, and Tesla could see her naked breast rising and falling as she slumbered. He was transfixed.

Rising slowly to his feet, he crept across the room to where she lay. Trembling, he touched a cold palm to her collarbone and willed his energy through her, slowing her heart and relaxing her muscles. Still shaking, he set to disrobing her.

The velvet material slipped over her skin, almost musical as she slept. When she was fully revealed, Tesla laid her down on the cold floor, her body instinctively shivering once as it touched the stone. Breathing heavily, he knelt down beside her.

She was young, but full. Chocolate brown hair framed a small, heart shaped face; a slight wave brought it to rest just shy of her breasts, which were round and smooth. Her skin was pale, but her body bore the signs of an active lifestyle, toned and supple. 

Tesla's fingers calmed as they stroked her skin.

Still clothed, he straddled her and bent towards her chest, allowing his tongue to shyly taste her nipples; his mouth formed a gentle O as he sucked slowly, exploring her body with his hands.

A jolt.

Tesla felt the shock rush through his body, spreading from his abdomen to his chest and pelvis, then arching through his splayed fingers. He rolled off of the woman and lay next her, his eyes rolling, his jaw snapping wide open - his back was arching, it felt like it was going to break; he let out a primal scream and jerked to his feet, swaying as he did so. 

_He wanted to fuck her._

He yelled out again, clutching at his head. The energy that usually formed his sword was flashing uncalled out of his body, making the air around him crack and waver. He fell to his knees, digging his nails into his thighs as he tried to resist the power coming over him - suddenly he was on her again, his hungry mouth biting at her lips. _Fuck!_

He forced himself backwards, stumbling into the front door. He'd drawn blood, and he wiped the liquid from his mouth - she was beginning to stir, groaning as she tried to rouse herself form the artificial slumber. Tesla's heart exploded as he nearly wrenched the door off his hinges, leaving it gaping open as he fled, saline tears burning from his eyes, into the brutal night.

A hundred feet, two hundred, three hundred - he hurtled through the angry elements, unthinking until his legs gave way and he crashed to the ground, enveloped in dirt. As he tossed through the mud, the fierce energy that had threatened to overpower him began to abate, and the feeling of the night hit him like steel - a cold wave washed over him, and he lay in the ground, consumed by pain and relief. The sanguine moon, burning through the clouds revealed to him that he was naked - he tried to rise to his feet, but his legs gave way again, and he finally lost consciousness, as the thunderstorm fell down once more on the valley. 

The ground beneath him gave way, and his unconscious body dropped a short distance into the river flowing fast down below, cutting through the valley. The waters took him, and bore him away.

_______________________________________________________

*In Metropolis*

Pride raised an amused eyebrow at Lust as she simpered up at him. He raised his cane, spanking her with it. 'Now now - what Lucifer does is Lucifer's business', he reprimanded her. 

'And what we do, is ours...' she purred in reply.

He sighed. The woman only ever thought of one thing; it was diverting now and again, but didn't she ever get _bored?_ In all his 800 years he'd never met anyone else with the same rabid... well, lust. He tapped his cane on the floor impatiently.

'Well whatever he decides to do', he continued, ignoring Lust's less than subtle advances, 'I hope it gets us out of this godforsaken place and in to somewhere _interesting_'. He smiled at the little joke. Lust had begun stroking his thigh.

'Oh, really', he reprimanded again, giving her a sharp slap across the face, 'have _some_ dignity'. She grinned, pleased at the reaction. He sighed again, theatrically. Why did he always get stuck with her?


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 6, 2009)

With Shin and Kagami, the Dukes of Grand Bune

The two performed a jump that rivaled those made by the Dukes of Hazard, in a truck no less.Fearing for his life, Shin took the wheel as Kagami jumped out in an attempt to safe the beer.Quite pointless Shin attempted to steer and throttle, with the wheels touching nothing but air it did little but Shin had no idea what he could do besides this and praying to Wicarria to safe them.

The death defying stunt ended with a loud crash as the truck landed, against all odds the truck remained in one piece and Shin braked, eventually the truck came to a full stop, sounds of glass breaking indicated that at least a portion of their cargo didn't survive the stunt but Shin's heart was beating like crazy, indicating that he had survived and hadn't suffered a heart attack.

"Crazy bitch."He wanted to curse a lot fiercer then just that but was too shellshocked to get something better then that out of his lips.

With some effort he stumbled out of the truck and kissed the ground."Thank you oh great Wicarria, for giving me a second chance, no longer will I smoke.....No, I don't think I could quiet that....Uhm no longer will I drink.....Nah, uhm, I will eat the occasional vegetable, as soon as I discover one that I like, I will change my life for the better by doing so."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 6, 2009)

The cheeks on Kiya’s face grew hot and tingled burning a scarlet color at Mion’s words.  “THAT’S IT!” she snapped finally reaching her limit with the succubus.  She slammed her foot hard on the brake causing the jeep to skid forward slamming the pair in the back seat against Drake.  “CAN’T YOU FUCKING CONTROL YOURSELF FOR FIVE FUCKING MINUTES!” Kiya screamed at the woman then looked at the two men.  “As soon as we get out here….” she growled ripping the trench coat out of Drakes hand.  Kiya slammed her arms into the coat and dropped back down into the drivers seat slamming the jeep into gear.  Again the tires squealed not catching the pavement for a moment before taking off sending the pair back into the back seat.  Looking around for a moment Kiya saw the buildings becoming fewer and worse for the wear.

“It shouldn’t take us long now…” Kiya growled her feet working on the clutch and gas while her hand flipped through the gears.

*************************************

“My fault?  Are you fucking serious?”  Heather looked at him astonished.  “I can’t believe this fucking shit.  You come near me.  Then start talking shit, like I know anything about this fucking shitty ass town!  I don’t fucking think so!  You want fire?  I will show you fire…” Heather snapped.  She quickly downed her drink and stood, knocking the chair over.  “I haven’t survived this long being some stupid little bitch.”  she grabbed the handles to the open bag and pulled out her lancer before putting the bag on her back.  “Fuck off asshole!”

Heather stormed toward the door causing the waitress to look up.  “Don’t think you want to be doing that Miss.”  she stated flatly.  “Things are dangerous outside.”

“Yeah well…I think I will take my chances out there rather then in here.”  Heather glared back toward the man before pushing the doors open.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 6, 2009)

Kagami fell out of the truck, covered in glass and stinking of alcohol.

"Whoooooooo! Yeah! Dude...dude! I managed to save some. Should get us to Grand Buns or Bunes or whatever. Great landing by the way, I only got a few cuts and....what you doing kissing the ground? Some dogs probably shit on it."

She threw him another bottle but looked at the alcohol pouring out of the back. "Such a waste. Aw man I freaking stink like one of those bums on the street." She looked at the lake nearby and took off her jacket and top. She stood before the teenager in her bra and her hands were round her back about to unfasten that too.

"Hey hey, up here." She said to the boys straying eyes, though she didn't blame him, she was after all the hottest chick she knew, "I'm gonna take a bath. You ogle too much and ill have to charge." She turned as she unfastened the clip and ran to the lake, jumping into it after taking off her leather trousers

"Woooohooo!" She said with a splash

Unknown to her there was something in the waters.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 6, 2009)

Drake let off a lightly ammused smirk but his facial expression returned back to its typical emotionless one, his eyes hidden by the dark sunglasses he wore. The Half Vampire took a look around the area...he had no idea where they were going. The only thing worse then the situation now would having the car itself breaking and leaving the four stranded in the middle of nowhere. Drake then attempted to relax but he couldnt so he just sat there...patiently waiting. It's only been a few moments and he doubt the demon besides him would keep its mouth shut for long...


----------



## Vergil (Jun 6, 2009)

Mion frowned at Kiyas, now covered up body.

"Well honey, if you're not going to show it..." Mion turned into Kiya and giggled. Then something popped into her head and smiled, then frowned again, knowing she couldn't use her new power. That was probably for the best though, don't play your hand to early.

She stripped off her clothes. "Now these are niiice." She said rubbing her breasts, "And no I can't stop. If you've not screwed somone in the back of a Jeep whilst running from the Vatican, then you haven't lived. Now hurry up and fuck me!" She said to Damian


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 6, 2009)

_Black... Heavy... Water..._
_Water!_

Tesla gasped as he broke the surface of the lake, the sunlight scything into his eyes. His lungs were screaming, but he was alive; the memories of last night came flooding back to him and he was hit with a great sadness. One day, he would have to return.

For the moment though, he was in a more immediate danger - the water was freezing, and the lake deep. He must've been swept into a river that carried him here, but his memory in that regard was blank. He looked around; the lake was in fact a beautiful tarn, ringed with mountains. There was a small waterfall to his back, where he supposed he had been dropped from. On the opposite bank however, was something almost unbelievable - a road, and a _vehicle._ 

Tesla's surprise and happiness quickly turned to apprehension, as he realised that whoever owned that vehicle could be a danger to him; of course, they could also be a help. 

He began a gentle breaststroke towards the shore, curious but careful. Squinting, he noticed a pale figure bobbing about in the water in front of him. It was a woman - beautiful by the looks of her, and unclothed. Tesla could control himself - the atmosphere was far different from last night. 

Then, by chance, he noticed a shadow down below him. He narrowed his eyes, tilting his head to try and make out what it was in the murk. Suddenly, he realised - _shit!_

He broke into a fearsome crawl, shooting through the water towards the woman. By the time he was near her, his feet could touch solid ground, and he halted, urging her 'come on, get out!'. She looked genuinely surprised, and stared at him. Growling, he lifted her in both arms and waded, then ran through the shallows and onto the shore, laying her down, before collapsing next to her, panting. He was acutely aware that they were both naked, but a larger problem waited underneath the water...


----------



## Watchman (Jun 6, 2009)

"Mhmm... I hate days like this..." Zahid grunted as he watched a human mother usher her children into her home. She glared at him as he passed, and slammed the door shut behind her. No doubt to her, any man who walked the streets at this hour, on this day, was as much a monster as any other. His... unfortunate appearance no doubt did nothing to change her opinion. 

With a sigh, he continued on his way, half-dragging his left leg as he went. In his travels across the deep East he had seen many such religious occurences, from things as simple as a family's moments of remembrance for their ancestors, to elaborate ceremonies calling for rain. However, as with all things in the East, Osirian's Festival of the Dead trumped the others in terms of grandeur and splendour.

Truth be told, he'd never bothered to look into what the festival entailed - all that he knew was that it was dangerous to be out after dark so long as one was still human - a tidbit of information he had learned almost at the cost of his life - demons, already tiptoeing the line between brave and foolhardy, became even less inclined to caution during the festival. Drunk on a combination of their power and whichever foul substance they had chosen to drink, they were aggressive enough to launch assaults on people for the slightest insult, or simply for the thrill of it. Having been on the receiving end of what passed for "entertainment" during the festival, Zahid had no desire to repeat the experience.

Fortunately, a solution was present in the city. Though he did not often seek out the company of the vampire that had saved his life previously, there was always strength in numbers, and of all his various acquiantances, Argentum was by far the strongest. Of course, there were drawbacks. There always are - he would want something in return for acting as protection this night, and at the very least, he would have to suffer both his company and prospensity to drink. A small enough price to pay, however, to be assured life beyond today.

His left eye, or rather, the empty socket that remained of it, itched suddenly, fiercely. As some would feel the approach of bad weather in their bones, Zahid could feel, for lack of a better term, approaching misfortune, in the hollow wound.

"Mhmm... Argentum must be close, then," he mused, as the doors of one building burst open. A woman with red hair glared angrily at the world in general before storming away. Inside, seated at the bar, was the very being he sought. The itching in his absent eye grew ever stronger.

"My, I hate days like this... mhmm..." he scowled, and spat on the ground as he continued his lumbering pace.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 6, 2009)

"Gaah!" Kagami screamed as she was carried like a princess out of the water by a naked man. "You crazy raping, sonofabitch ass motherfucking dick shitting, chicken pounding, crusty vaginal wart face psycho, let me go!" Tesla actually stopped halfway through the tirade amazed that someone could come out with that many expletives in one sentence. He shook it off and continued to run. He lumped her over his shoulder as it was easier to carry her as she struggled and clawed at his face. Now she was clawing at his back.

"Rape! Ahh! Why was I cursed with these stunning looks! These long legs, beautifully maintained hair, innocent yet sultry face, flat stomach, the most perfect little ass you've ever seen..." the list went on going so far as to describe her ankles and adams apple.

"Hey Wikipedia!" She shouted at the hitchhiker, stop making out with the road and come help me."

She had left her briefcase in the cab of the truck and whilst she was ok at hand to hand, this guy was strong and she couldn't break free, reducing her efforts to crappy annoying attacks.

"I've already bit one dick off today and my pussy has teeth!" She said gnashing away.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 6, 2009)

Tesla staggered to his feet and bent over, still gasping for breath. The girl was yelling expletives at him, and she'd tried but failed to get him to let her go as he ran through the water. He stared at her in disbelief. 'Your pussy... what?'.

She glared at him.

'Look', he said between breaths, 'I wasn't trying to... I mean, that's not the reason I picked you up. I picked you up because', he pointed 'because of _that._'

She turned around and blinked. There was nothing there.

'Well... it was there a second ago!' Tesla coughed up some water. 'Look, I just saw something under the water and I thought you were in danger so I -'

A monstrous crash turned both of them around to face the tarn again, as more water rained down on them from the impact._ It _hadn't gone away at all...


----------



## Michellism (Jun 6, 2009)

(In metropolis)

Moorslyn and Valentine watched in suspense as the numbers climbed higher and higher, They had finally entered Lucifer's Domain 663,664,665 *Ding* The elevador doors open up revealing a long hallway with a red carpet spread out in front of it. The 666th floor was only accessible by taking steps on the 665th floor which were guarded by the Howls. Only two stood at the moment as the other five were on a mission but they were still more then enough to take down any demon or fool who decided to act up. The walls have the faces of humans and demons plastered on it and the windows allowed the immense heat to creep in and make the hallways it's home.

Before the two howls could speak Lucifers voice bellowed threw the hallways from his floor "Let them threw" The demons stood aside opening the doors for them. A spiral staircase met them as it lead up to another floor. From the outside a demon hung impaled in the chest as a giant Vulture fed on it's abdomen as his intestines hung loose like a curtain. His excrements raining down from the sky scraper as his blood would act as new paint job for the immense tower.

The two made their way up the tower and where stopped by a giant door that rose 20 feet, On it the 1st great race war was imbedded on it, It's handles where human arms that where built into it. Valentine relunctaly pulled on the door as it revealed lucifer's chambers, a massive cathedral like room with a thrown taht was nearly as long as the door that stood in front of them. On the thrown the same war was imbedded on it with an upside down cross in the middle. Lucifer sat their watching legs crossed, His long blonde hair cascading down his shoulders as his green eyes pierced into them.

The two quickly bowed not even bothering to fully enter the room. "So what has become of Grand Bune" Lucifer said as he stood up, his long trench coat waving with each motion, His chest exposed to his naval showing his god like physique. The two looked at one another playing a mental tug of war of who would tell Lucifer the grim news. "Well?" his anger becoming apparent though his demeanor did not match his tone as he placed he played with his hair a bit.

"Grand Bune has fallen my lord and its currently being used as a base by the vatican" Moorslyn said so quickly she nearly fumbled the words. "So the vatican wishes to test me. LUST! PRIDE!" Lucifer bellowed out calling his two stationed Howl's. "I'll show the Vatican what happens when you fuck with me" Lucifer said as a malicious smile grew on his face.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 6, 2009)

Five of them and five of us; Catcher wondered at the symmetry there.

Travelling to Bergdrop in the East required treks over mountains that had only a rough path hewn through them. No vehicles could go that way save for flying ones, but that cost too much for a band of troopers as lowly as themselves. Hiking through an area which would swallow up all but the most vigilant of travellers had not sounded like a good idea in the first place. On the road, it was confirmed. Now, when confronted by would-be muggers, their guides had run off.

They were mutants: humans generally shunned as more demon than human. Apparently it was a fault in human genes that produced mutants, rather than any relation to demons. Ketter had been vehement in explaining that earlier. Catcher could not remember how the conversation had arisen.

Ironically, Catcher had been beginning to like the mountains. His illness was lingering, but being in the open seemed to help.

‘Vatican dogs,’ the leader was the only one that is not mutated, although his face was horrendously burned.

Ketter did not reply to the inult.

‘What do you reckon, these guys carry much money?’

‘Doubt it,’ this man was practically a mountain unto himself, although his arms were lumpy and disfigured and he did not appear to have hands. What, precisely, was wrong with his arms was unclear; they were hidden beneath a coat. ‘They’re just novices. Let’s just take their weapons and shoes and leave them to die.’

Catcher thought about fighting. All of them except one had a gun on both sides. The difference was, his company’s weapons were sheathed whilst the bandits were drawn. Maybe Germaine or Ketter had a spell ready or Titus could fade into the background before they could fire or Mute could evade bullets-he would not put it past the small silent man-but Catcher knew he would die in a fire fight. He felt woozy enough as it was.

‘Why leave them alive?’ opined a third. He was small and had the biggest nose Catcher had ever seen. ‘We should have killed them already.’

Then Ketter did something stupid. He turned to face the squad, his back to the bandits. ‘It’s great to be in the mountains, ain’t it lads?’ He smiled.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 6, 2009)

(Middle of nowhere)

With Captain Obvious (OOC: LMAO sounds funny when u say it like that)

The werewolf stepped out of her car enraged from the hail of bullets that had showered her ride. A strange man appeared from almost out of nowhere, he was standing on a nearby cliff that was at least 10 feet above and 30 feet away from the road and girl. He was quite muscular and was armed the teeth with weapons. He was bald and decorated with scars he looked at the werewolf and mmerely gave her a thumbs down before opening his mouth.

"My names Xunshin BITCH EAT BULLETS!" The strange man said as he fired his AK at the werewolf, She quickly dodged the lead fire with the greatest of ease. The only thing Xunshin had accomplish was pissing her off "WATCH IT FREAK!" She cried out towards him but the strange man hadn't listen. "Damn Bitches and their werewolf speed" He said as he unhinged a grenade from his belt clutching at the pin with his teeth "BOUT TO BLOW YOUR DOGGY ASS UP!" Xunshin pulled the pin as he ran down the cliff side like an idiot. He tripped on the rock as the grenade rolled a few feet away from him, Realising the danger he was in he quickly got up and kicked the live grenade towards the girl and dented car. BOOOM! The explosion was big and close as Xunshin had to cover his eyes from the fire that spewed out. "Did i get her?" He asked as metal debris and rocks rained down.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 6, 2009)

Kagami turned to face the giant horrible rape monster. It had tentacles everywhere and a really horrible mouth. "ew ew ew ew ew ew that's disgusting and it's...watch it!" A long grey tentacle raced towards Kagami who freaking ran. "Get away! Gyaaaah!" She felt the tentacle tickle her bare butt and try and enter it

"AAAAH! It's going up my jacksie!" she looked around towards Tesla and pointed, "It;s going up your jacksie too! What the hell moster is it?! An anal fetish monster?!" Kagami heard what sounded like a perverted laugh. 

The creature was actually one of Lusts creatures, a man that had been cursed to forever spend its life in the water in a state of constant sexual frustration, and yes the man before he was turned into the monster was in fact gay. Of course she didn't know this. She felt it about to go up her ass "Noo! I've not even gone into the first place let alone the second, third or fourth place!" she said referring to the fact she was still a virgin. 

Shin raised an eyebrow. "Wait! you're a virgin?! No way!"

"What the hell is that supposed to mean?! Are you insinuating that I'm loose?!" she barked running butt naked with a tentacle up her ass. She was infact telling the truth. Though she had gotten pretty far with men, it was usually when she was wasted and anytime they tried anything, she would string them up, draw on them and have the whole village laugh at the poor men. She was known as the Tease of Eden.

She ran to the truck, diving in to get her weapon, the beloved Pandora's box. Then she ran to try and get her coat.

"I'm not firing this thing whilst I'm naked. No way!"

_____________________________________

Lust shuddered at the sheer authority of her master's voice. Her form disappeared and in a flock of bats appeared before Lucifer, kneeling and looking down to the ground.

"Master. Do what you will with me....please..." she said hotly. Electricity was sparking between her fingers as her energy started to course through her.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 6, 2009)

Tesla stared at the thing in distaste. While in the water it would've been dangerous - here, it was at a disadvantage. It also obviously hadn't counted on him having a weapon. He raised his left arm to the sky and focused all of his energy; that familiar warmth spread through his fingertips as he grabbed the hilt of his sword. Spirit energy and electricity swirled around the blade, and the monster flinched its lingering tentacle away from him. 

Tesla smiled, and briefly turned to search for the girl who had run off - he saw her holding earnestly onto a suitcase. The markings seemed familiar. Suddenly, it dawned on him what it was, and he laughed, dispelling his sword as he did so. This girl was stronger than she looked.

He didn't feel like a fight now anyway. And he needed some clothes. Heading towards the vehicle, he casually raised a hand to the girl - 'You can take care of this one; I never thought I'd see _that_', he gestured at the case, 'on a deserted mountain road'. 

He finally noticed the other people traveling with the girl. They were all staring at him, open mouthed. He supposed he _had _just emerged naked from a lake. 'I don't suppose any of you have any... spare clothes?'


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 6, 2009)

Catcher waited for the gunshots. Luckily, none seemed forthcoming.

'Turn around.' The leader sounded as if he was contemplating having them all shot anyway.

Instead, Ketter stepped forward and winked at Catcher. Then he pushed him off the edge of the drop they were standing next to.

Wind whistled past him. This, it seemed, was the end.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 6, 2009)

Damian chuckled at how desperate this succubus was for a single dick. He'd never seen anything so horny before in his life and felt a touch of sympathy. "I won't fuck you now, but let me give you a little something to tide you over." He said, putting one hand on Mion's cheek and leaning in.

He kissed her deeply before moving away. _Perhaps this will be fun. She's gotta be so needing..._ He thought thinking that he'd have his little game with this succubus. "How was that for you, babe?" He asked with a slight chuckle.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 6, 2009)

(In Metropolis)

"Master. Do what you will with me....please..." she said hotly. Electricity was sparking between her fingers as her energy started to course through her. 

Lucifer backhanded her sending her flying into the wall, Her back slamming hard into the stone walls. Valentine and Moorslyn dared not moved as the Succubus was tossed aside. The hit would've normally killed someone of a lower caliber but the succubus merely seemed to rithe in the pain. Pride made his way up the spiral staircase with his usaul poise. Lucifer smiled at the demon mainly because he knew that for Pride being in Metropolis was the greatest torture in the world. Nothing in the world could inflict more melancholy on him them being bogged down in the forsaken hell hole.

Moorslyn and Valentine where given a look to rise from their knees as they all. "If the Vatican wants Grand Bune, Then who are we to stop them" Lucifer's comment causing the others to jolt back a bit in surprise. "Let's not be rude afterall, Lets welcome them with open arms" Lucifer grinned his followers knowning  the smile all to well. "Lust, is your apprentice Mion still alive?" Lucifer asked he though of a plan.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 6, 2009)

"Son of a..." Drake slowly said to himself as his words trailed off. His eyes took a glance at Kiya who continued to drive and making use of his trench coat. Now the new hitchiker was up to something which meant two problems right now for him. If they went to a Vatican city, they would be shot at upon sight...if they went to a demonic alliance, they had a better chance to hide in some random ghetto. The Half Vampire glared towards Mion and the other passenger...this was going to be a much longer car ride then expected.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2009)

"Phew." Tao was heading West, or east... he wasn't entirely sure, he didn't have a compass... or food, or water.. or a car... or an animal to ride... or a women to keep him company. "I think i'd give up my clothes and sword for some food and a women right about now." At that moment, a jeep full of topless women drove by, spraying tao with campaign and assorted chocolates. ".... I would give up my soul for it to rain money down." He looks up into the sky.... "Shit." 

Tao sighs and picks up the candies. "If i knew where the fuck i was, I would try to hitch a ride... buy considering i'm wanted it's not the best plan..." He rubbed his chin and made his way out into the grassland, suddenly a wallet falls from the sky and lands where he once was. Sadly for Tao, He was not within distance to hear the wallet plot into the ground anymore.

A few hours of walking later, The scenery changed. "A river." He blinked... It was wide and looked to be decently deep. "Is this Gourd River? If so i suppose that means i'm in vatican territory..." He sighed. "Shit, I swear i always end up dealing with the vatican, I would rather spend a few days in an area populated by demons! least then i'd have some fun." BOOM! his cheek began to bleed. "Oh?" Tao turned to see a bald man with a long black beard and black suit standing behind him. 

"Eh? Hello baldie." tao waved. "I have a shaved head." the man comments. "That's what they all say. Just admit it, Bald is beautiful." Tao rubs his hand through his hair. "JUST CAUSE YOU HAVE A FULL HEAD OF HAIR!" Another bullet whizzes past Tao's head. "Shit, where those hollow points!?" The man smirks. "When i shoot, I shoot to rip the living fuck out of your flesh."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2009)

Mion looked down at Damian, her eyes flashed red. "Very very satisfying baby" her plan had finally worked, but dammit it took her long enough. She was getting pissed off and was about to kill the sonofabitch. Her kiss was filled with pheromones, enough to make him do her bidding for a good few minutes. She continued to straddle him and whispered in his ear. "How bout you go and kill those two for me?" she said sweetly. Damians eyes were glazed over as he nodded, under her spell.

Mion extended her claws and went straight for Kiya, pulling her arm back and about to tear her neck to ribbons


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 7, 2009)

Damian, acting entirely under Mion's spell, held his sword out, it turning into a scythe. He held the blade of the scythe against the neck of the half-vampire. He didn't speak, but the look in his eyes made it clear that he wasn't acting of his own free will. _Of fucking course... I forgot about the damn pheromones..._ He thought, his mind thinking as he normally would, but his body moving against his will.

_Mion, that whore. She just wants fucking and death. Fucking and death. Should've killed her... Woulda been quite satisfying._ He thought, ready to draw the blade across the vampire's throat. _Gotta think of a way for Mion not to kill me after this is over..._ He started to brainstorm. _She knows people's desires. I remember that from the club. Maybe if I can make my mind believe that my desire is the fucking whore herself..._ He wondered, trying to get his mind to think that way.

_My only desire right now is Mion. That's what I need to make myself believe._


----------



## Caedus (Jun 7, 2009)

The moment Mion's works were heard...the Half Vampire instantly reacted. Seeing the scythe coming in, Drake clutched the closest magnum he had on him and fired a shot right into the leg of Damion. With his other hand, Drake grabbed one of his knives and threw the blade weapon towards Mion...the weapon flying towards the demon's chest. The movements were so quick and almost near unexpected but the enhanced abiltities of the half vampire were easily displayed right here. Considering they were the targets at the moment, Drake was confident himself and Kiya would work together for the common interest in surviving..


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 7, 2009)

Middle of nowhere-

“And that was a new fucking car too…thanks, Xunshin bitch eat bullets…” The werewolf states in a growl, in her second state, behind him.  She added six inches to her height as well, she throws a knife, then takes out her gun.  She shoots once before putting that away, grabbing her sword, and slashing down.  The beast is instinctively trying to kill he who oppose her.
(The other form)
______
With Heather-

The griffin hops down, watching the man pass before stepping in front of Heather, “Better do what the locals say, miss…” he says in an extremely low and handsome voice.  He nods at her and steps away, “If you go and die…you will be brave…but never a heroine…Save someone precious, then you will be a true heroine in my book.” he states, walking away and gliding into the sky.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2009)

The bombing had began. Shell after shell rained over the airfield, setting its protective dome ablaze. The heretics charged out of the fortress, their guns blazing. The corruptive influence of Lucifer had turned once-competent warriors of the church into fanatics, yelling the Lord of Darkness' blasphemous name as they charged.

"Guns, Fire!" Colonel Barzakov ordered. The first line of rooks open fired, cutting down most of the heretics in the first line. 

"Magii! Cleanse the heretics!" The second line stepped forward of the first, and struck the heretics with a pulse of flame. 

The blasphemers continued their march, their guns getting in range. Their shots finally hut, taking out several rooks. Mages in their ranks unleashed a stream of fire, uncaring if their comrades were in front of them.

Barzakov unsheated his sword, and pointed it in a flourish. "Swords, at the ready! For God and glory!"

The rooks readied their melee weapons, and met the tide of heretics.

At the back of the airfield five battle tracks readied to unleash an attack of their own. The artillery fire provided by Barzakov continued, forcing more and more of the heretics to come out. Several of them went out the back, hoping to avoid being killed. 

The Inquisitor and his retinue of battle tracks open fired, cutting down the cowardly heretics. Track wheels trampled down the dead enemies as the Inquisitor's retinue charged in. 

Heretic and Zealot alike engaged bloody attacks against each other, but the large numbers and powerful guns of the Vatican troops triumphed against the equally-equipped heretics.

However, a massive shadow began to loom over the battlefield. The enemy zeppelin had arrived. Barzakov looked through his binoculars, and he could clearly see the symbol of Lucifer painted on the front of the airship.

"Inquisitor, the enemy zepellin had arrived. I'll have all our artillery aim at it." Barzakov knew it would do little, but they had to take down the Zepellin. Though the Zepellin would be lightly armed to provide space for the heretics, there was still the danger of it dropping powerful demons on them.

"Barzakov, do not do so. I have a plan."  

The colonel sighed. He had no choice but to trust the Inquisitor. 

5 battle track cannons opened fire, aiming at the top of the dome. The attack made by The Inquisitor continued, until the roof collapsed and formed a giant ramp. 

The Heretic Zepellin meanwhile unleashed its payload, firing a hull-mounted cannon on the valiant knights and their rooks below. The enemy did not care if they hit their own, so long as they killed vatican troops.

"What is that Inquisitor doing?" Barzakov wondered. He was answered by a  battle track driving off the fallen roof of the airfield dome, and crashing into the enemy zepellin.

One of the rooks inside the rammed battle track readied a time bomb which would destroy the Zepellin. Castor came out of the ruined battle track along with 4 rooks from a different squad. They charged towards the unprepared heretics, mowing them down with spells and bullets. 

The Zepellin exploded, and crashed into the battlefield. Heretic and Loyalist alike scattered, the former cut down by battle tracks. 

Castor and 2 others from the battle track jumped out seconds before the explosion, landing safely with parachutes on their backs.

"So this must be how an angel feels..." Castor mused as he landed safely.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 7, 2009)

“Oh I fucking knew it!”  Kiya screamed taking a quick glance back at the pair behind her.  “I don’t fucking think so!”  she growled swinging the steering wheel slightly to the left before slamming it all the way to the right.  The jeep jerked and began to spin out of control, that was when Kiya stomped on the gas.  “Get the fuck out!” she yelled letting go of the steering wheel.  Kiya grabbed her bow and pulled her dagger, ready to thrust it into Mion’s stomach.


((OOC: I will post with Heather after Serp.))


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2009)

The momentum threw Mion off balance and as she got her bearings she saw the trenchcoat wearing woman, making a stabbing motion towards her mid-drif. Her periphery also caught the suns reflection off the dagger that Drake had thrown. Part of her wanted to have the blades inside her, but she figured it might not be the best time. She spun out of the way, Kiya's dagger nicking at her skin and Drake's knife caught elegantly between her fingers. The Jeep was big but not so big as to have a two on two fight, still, being close was fun. 

Mion flipped the knife in the air and caught it. "A knife fight. I do love those." she said licking her lips. She slashed at Kiya who blocked the incoming blade with her own and launching a counter attack, keeping the swings short and concise. Sparks flew as Mion blocked the strike as well. Each shot the women threw at each other was aimed for a vital spot, but each one was blocked.

"Impressive." Mion said, "You can keep up with a pure blood, but at the end of the day... you're only human." Her form started to change. 

This

"This brings back memories. The last time I had a satisfying whipping was at the hands of this man." She now stood at around 7ft and threw a ferociously fast and powerful punch straight at Kiyas face.

_____________________________________--

Metropolis

Lust smiled as she rubbed her jaw. He knew how to treat her, just like Mion she loved it rough. None of this sensual slow moving garbage. Hard, fast and violent.Her mind was going all sorts of place but quickly snapped back into reality as Lucifer asked her about Mion

"Yes Master." she said crawling to his feet and kissing them. "She is currently just outside Grand Bune. What would you have her do Master?" 

Her eyes darted towards Valentine and Moorslyn. Who were they? And what were they like to fuck?


----------



## Michellism (Jun 7, 2009)

Lucifer watched as the girl crawled towards him kissing his feet, Lucifer loved his ego to be stroke by anyone and everyone and thus a smile grew on his face. Without a second thought Blood splattered on the floor as Lust's face was kicked in by Lucifer's heavy boot teeth and blood cascading out of her mouth. Lucifer walked away knowing full well the Succubus was capable of healing such minor wounds and regenerating new teeth would be no problem for her either though he would have done it either way. He sat back into his thrown as he rubbed his chin trying to string together his plan.

Pride merely watched with a sense of sophistication that was rare these days, Valentine and Moorslyn though demons of their own rank were still intimidated by all in the room. "Near Grand Bune huh" Lucifer thought remember Lust's words "Lets show them how demons celebrate. I want you to send Mion and any other worthless demons you can find to make a platoon and show them some fireworks" Lucifer said obviously hinting at his plans to bomb the city. "From the underground the city will be sure to fall and sink to a new level of hell hehe" He laughed to himself as he thought of the irony of the Vatican's dying in a bright flash in a demonic city. "Pride I seem to recall you had the blue prints to that city, Do you still have them?" Lucifer casually asked as he continued to play with his hair.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2009)

A day had past since the succesful battle against the heretic turncoats. The leaders of the betrayers had been rounded up and locked in the dungeons, awaiting torture in the hands of the Inquisition.

The Inquisitor was inside Cardinal Roche's office once again. The two were having melon juice, the Inquisitor's favorite drink. 

"God be thanked for melon juice." The Inquisitor whispered before drinking the liquid.

"That was quite an easy battle, don't you think Basilica?" Roche asked him.

"It only proves the futility of turning from the one true faith." The Inquisitor replied bluntly.

Roche chuckled, and stood from his chair. Another mass was being held outside, in commemoration of the latest victory against heresy. He smiled for a moment, then frowned.

"Lord Inquisitor Ypres called me last night from the capital." 

The Inquisitor shattered his glass, surprised. "And what did he say?"

Roche returned to his seat and placed his right hand on a steel plate on his forehead. "He has asked you to do a very important mission."

Toquemada's eye began to glow faintly. "A mission? Where?"

"Royal Blue. I was not given details on it, just that you are to go there immiediately with your retinue."

"Then I had better take my pick of the rooks here." Toquemada stood from his seat and went towards the door. "Thank you for the melon juice." He said.

Roche smiled. "You're welcome."

The Inquisitor headed for the fortress file room, where information on every rook was kept. He stayed there for hours, going through folder after folder.



The following morning Castor was inside a dark room somewhere in the center of the fortress, sitting in a pew. He had his rosary with him, calmly reciting prayers learned since birth. 

Moments later Castor was no longer alone. A thin man with long red hair entered, carrying a long rifle with him. His armor marked him as a knight, but the white plate of his armor was battered from years of use. He took a seat to the pew behind Castor's, and seems to have dozed off.

Another man entered the room, dressed in the unarmored vestments of a rook. He was large and well built, and had metal tubes attached to his left arm, similar to the Inquisitor's. He took a seat next to the knight and began to pray.

A 3rd person entered, this time a woman. She had tan skin uncharacteristic of somone from this region of the world. Her short yellow hair complimented her equally brightly colored clothing, which showed off a little cleavage. She sat next to Castor, who tried very hard not to look at the woman's bright clothes.

"I see the Inquisitor has summoned others." The woman said. She was a few years older than him, but her glasses made her look immature, as did her gleefulness. "Since he's not here yet..." The woman took out a piece of granola from her pocket and swallowed it, throwing her trash underneath the pew.

"Cleanliness is next to godliness." Castor said, picking the piece of trash up.

"But I thought trying to be God is blasphemy." She asked Castor with an amused look on her face, giggling in between chewing her food. 

The rook mage was going to answer her, but then the Inquisitor had arrived. He stiffened up, trying not to look at Toquemada as he entered with a scowl on his face. The blonde woman stopped chewing, while the sleepy knight woke up. The bulky knight stopped praying, and faced the Inquisitor. The Inquisitor stood before them, his arms crossed on his chest.

"It is well that everyone I summoned is here." The Inquisitor said. "I have chosen you all to be retinue to accompany me in a mission at Royal Blue."

The 4 of them were silent.

"You were all chosen for your peculiar skills; strength, innovativeness, skill, and most of all faith." The Inquisitor made a sign of the cross before continuing. "The details of the mission will be told to us upon arrival. You will all follow my orders and my orders alone, and you will keep whatever is revealed to you over the course of our mission with utmost secrecy, or face my wrath."

The red haired knight gulped, and held on his rifle. 

"We leave tonight. Pack your things, and assemble in the fortress gyrocopter pad by 6 in the evening." The Inquisitor walked towards the door, and stopped before opening it. "When I leave this room you will all be agents of the Inquisition. Be warned that heresy within the Inquisition's ranks is punishable by death, _at least_. Remember, Innocence Proves Nothing. God Bless."

The Inquisitor left the room with a near-smile on his face. He had assembled what he deemed were the best men and women for an Inquisitorial mission. They will not fail the Vatican in whatever mission they were given, even if it meant burning an entire city to the ground.

Ironically, that just might happen.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 7, 2009)

Jon ran through the museum, leaping over statues and paintings.  He pushed past a group of priests looking a statue of a famous saint and hid behind a half broken bust of Jesus.  One of the Vatican agents entered the room.  Jon held his breath, not wanting to give his position away.  The Vatican agent held a revolver in his hand.     

The agent turned, his eyes sweeping the room for the weapons dealer.  Jon slowly slid his knife out of his jacket.  The agent saw a movement behind the statue.  As he went to investigate, Jon attacked.  Jon ran forward and smashed the gun out the agent's hand using his suitcase.  Before the agent could react, Jon's knife was in his chest.  Jon quickly pulled the knife out of the agent and slipped away.    

The other agents and knights, hearing the sound of the commotion, ran towards the room with the dead agent.  After discovering him, they split up and left one knight to check the body.  Jon slid back out of the statue and sneaked up on the knight, slitting his throat before he could make a sound.  Looking around to make sure there were no more Vatican soldiers, Jon headed to the museum entrance.  

When Jon got to the entrance, he stopped short.  There were two knights checking everyone who was entering or leaving.  There was no way Jon could take them on by himself.  Jon was about to turn back when he saw the rest of the knights and agents heading down the hallway.  "Stop right there!" their leader shouted.  The two armored knights at the front of the museum headed towards Jon.  There was no way out.  

Jon was about to panic when he had an idea.  It would cost him 5,000 kelt, but he would keep his life.  Annoyed about all the money he was about to lose, but still scared, Jon quickly pulled a key out his pocket and opened the suitcase.  Inside was a Pyroacid grenade- a highly dangerous, magical and illegal explosive that released a fire which only burned off flesh.  Jon twisted the top, making it potent, and through it at the two knights making their way towards him.  

There was a green flash, a short hissing noise and then... nothing.  The armored shells slid down to the ground, there flesh dissolved.  Many of the tourists were also affected in the blast.  Combined with the panic from the restaurant earlier, it was impossible for the Vatican to get things under control.  Screams of fear and shock echoed along the whole street as the Vatican agents attempted to search for Jon, but it was too late.  He had disappeared in the crowd.  

Jon made his way through the crowd and onto another street.  Unknown to him however, one elite agent had successfully followed him.  Before Jon could hail a taxi, he felt a sharp pain in his neck.  He glanced down and saw a small dart there.  He spun around and saw an agent holding a dart gun.  Before he could do anything, Jon slid to the ground and everything went black.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2009)

Kagami flipped over two or three tentacles that were shooting at her like arrows and finally managed to grab her long coat and had some semblence of clothing about her. "Righ you...um...I don;t even know what to call you. Fuck it!"

The silver briefcase she carried turned itself into a minigun. Kagami held it in place and pulled the trigger as three grotesque raping appendages came hurtling towards her. 

"DIE!!!" she screamed and in a barage of bullets the three tentacles became nothing more than miced meat, green blood infecting the lake. 

"Ughh. It stinks!" Two more tentacles came around her side and she had to transform the box back into the briefcase, unable to swivel it fast enough.

"Het Naked dude - you wanna help out or are you just gonna stand there waving your giblets infront of Shin?!" One of the tentacles had grabbed her ankle and made her fall as it slowly dragged her towards it. A few more came in and went racing up her leg. 

"Ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!" she said, throwing the box, the thing transforming into the giant shuriken. It spun viciously, slicing off the offending limbs, dropping Kagami into the lake to be confronted with a large angry face. She stared down the mouth of the beast as it roared. Kagami was covered in horrid viscous saliva.

"Oh...oh....that's...I'm going to be scarred for life now..." she said gagging, waiting for the shuriken to return to her hand.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 7, 2009)

(In Rikku's Aparment, Eden city)

Nolas awoke his wounds completly healed, He was resting on a familar brown leather couch. The walls were painted sienna and the carpet was brown as a chandelier hung high above him lighting the living room. Next to him was a glass table with a freshly made sandwhich and a cup of tea sitting their waiting for him. Rikku walked into the room "You're awake" Nolas looked at his sister with confusion trying to decipher what just had happened he was sure he was in front of the coffee shop a minute ago. Rikku smiled at him as she placed her hand to his forehead checking if he had a fever.

"You should take it easy" She said as she sipped some tea of her own, Nolas sat up and to his astonishment the pain was gone. He undid the bandages and saw his tone body without a scratch. It took him a minute but he figured out that Rikku had used her powers to heal him. Originally they're were to be 14 active apostles but Rikku's power was different as she could only heal and not destroy, Though the effects where the same on her body as on any Apostle. "Rikku you didnt" Nolas said as his sister looked away a bit.

Before Nolas could scold her about using her power the phone rang, It was a loud noise that echoed threw the lavish apartment. "I'll get it" Rikku stated as she got up and after a minute of chatting on the phone called for Nolas "It's for you" Nolas crept to his feet and grabbed the phone. "Hello?" Nolas said as he wondered who could reach him at this place. "Hey Nolas long time no speak" It was a female's voice, a familar one but he couldn't pinpoint who exactly it was. Before Nolas could ask who it was she continued to speak "Meet me at Square Park, I'll be waiting" She said as the phone beeped indicating she had hunged up.

Nolas put his shirt back on and strapped his sword to his back, He placed a small container of pills into his sisters hands before leaving the apartment not saying anything to her. Nolas wondered who exactly could it be as he continued to rack his brain for information but kept pulling up blanks. The square park was more of a place for teenagers to meet as it was made up of many clothing shops and a movie theater. People of younger ages flooded the area as Nolas would get the occassional stare.

Nolas was only 17 years old obviously one of the youngest apostle's around, He got alot of attention from the ladies and sometimes even men. His toned body and long hair quickly made him out to look like a playboy though nothing could be further from the truth. Nolas was shy and didnt know how to interact during emotional encounters, He spoke with a militant type dialect and was well quite frankly socially retarded. He arrived at the rendevouz point to find a young girl no older then him waiting their.

She had long red hair and her face was decorated with freckles, The little small spots on her face making her look much younger then she already was. She wore a white mini dress which was adorned by numerous belts and buckles. The cross hanging on the back of her outfit. Her eyes where two different colors, The left Blue, The Right green, She wore brown fingerless gloves which had the cross imbedded in it. She smiled at nolas as his eyes widen in surprise.


----------



## Alex_Predator (Jun 7, 2009)

Dante left from his room and goes for a walk to the streets of the Eden City. Nobody is worried about the demons there as it is one of the most well guarded places. 

Dante just continues his walk. Everyone knows him but nobody dares to stand in his way or insult him. Most of the people know that Dante protects the innocents and hates the bad guys and he is capable of dealing with the demons.

_"Damn, it is boring in this city!"_ Dante stares at the sky and continues forward. Suddenly a scream can be heard and Dante stops walking. *"HELP!!!" * A child appears from an alley crying. Dante in a blink of an alley reaches the child and steps in front of him to protect him. But he sees a woman with a baby in her arms being dead with blood over her and her baby. It was the mother and the little brother of the child that was crying.

Dante drags his sword as a demon in a black coat stands over the dead mother and then starts runnig to escape. In some seconds knights and a massive number of other soldiers arrive at the place some steps behind Dante.
*"Hey you!Stop there!" *
Dante turns his head and looks at them. _"Hey look morons, that demon is escaping so allow me to leave you alone." _Dante says as he seems to ignore them and not respect them at all.
The leader of the squad walks in front *"Dante, right? Well, just stop that bastard creature!"*
_"He is dead already"_ Dante says and jumps as he moves fromthe rooftops in high speeds.

The leaders walks closer to the squad again" What are you looking at, we have a city to protect!" he says as he orders them all.
The knights talk to each other as they head for a patrol across the City. One of them looks behind at the direction of Dante "Damn, he is awesome isn't he?"
"Yeah, that guy rocks!"the other answers.
"Hey, you two, Shut up! Just watch for the other fucking demons!"



The same moments.....
The demon still runs for an escape as he stops and looks behind. He thinks that he escaped and nobody follows him anymore.
Suddenly a bullet strikes him and opens a hole on his chest."Arghh!!!" the demon shouts from pain.
He looks all around in panic but he can't see nothing. Dante jumps behind him and appears like a shandow. Before the demon turns around Dante delivers a kick and sends the demon through a wall. _"What you did, was not cool at all dude!"_ Dante says and draws his sword. The demon apppears in a blur in front of him and tries to strike Dante with his huge claws.
_"What the?"_ Dante says as he stops the claws with his blade. _"Are you a cat friend?Are you trying to cut me?"_ Dante says in a humour and forces the demon back.
With an extreme fast move he rushes forward and stabs his blade into the demon and through the wall behind him with ease. _"Say hello to your <<dead>> friends in Hell!"_ Dante says as he drags the sword out of the demon and flames surround him and turn him to ashes.

Dante leaves the place as soon as the guards arrive there...
The demon was a Chosen but he could not stand a chance against Dante...


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 7, 2009)

Jon eyes slowly opened.  His hat and suit were gone.  He was wearing an orange jumpsuit.  The room was completely dark except for a dim lamp on a small table in front of Jon.  Jon was handcuffed to the chair.  A voice came out of the darkness in front of him.  "Jon D'or," the voice said.  Jon didn't reply.  

"You have a bounty of 750,000 kelt on head.  That's pretty impressive.  Normally our agent would have loaded that dart with poison.  But we need you alive." Jon still didn't say anything.  The voice went on.  "We are going to capture and execute a traitor in a few days.  We expect heavy resistance.  Many weapons will be smuggled in to various traitors and demons.  One of those shipments will be here.  All you need to do is give us the place and time the shipment arrives, and you can go away with your bounty erased." 

The voice paused for a second.  "Of course, if you say no or betray us we'll find you and kill you.  So what's your answer?" Jon looked up at the darkness where the voice was coming from.  The choice was obvious.  Jon was not a man of principles or morals.  If he could save his own skin, maybe he could make more money down the line.  "Yes," Jon muttered weakly.   

Suddenly, all the lights in the room turned on.  Jon squinted from the sudden intake of light.  In front of him was a man wearing a uniform that identified him as a Vatican soldier.  "Excellent," the man said.  Jon's handcuffs suddenly fell off.  "I'm going to be your partner in this mission to ensure nothing goes wrong.  Now let's go."


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 7, 2009)

'My name's Tesla', Tesla said. 'And this is why!' (he felt like a bit of bravado, things hadn't been all that great recently). In a moment, his weapon was flashing in his hand, and he dashed towards the lake - now was as good a time as any to try out some improvisational moves. 

Leaping high into the air, Tesla kept his eye on the brilliant shuriken as it hurtled back towards its owner, and just as it was about to pass him he crashed his blade into it. Time stood still for a second as neither weapon budged then, charged with a new ferocious energy the shuriken shot back the way it had come, ripping the air as it went. 

The creature let out a gurgling screech as the gleaming weapon sliced into its head - but charged with Tesla's energy, it didn't embed itself but kept going, screaming straight through the flesh of the monster, exposing what must've been its brain. A vile, multicoloured liquid oozed from it as Tesla landed lightly in the shallows. He set himself to a battle stance and called, 'I wouldn't stay in the water if I were you!'.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 7, 2009)

(Square Park, Eden City)

The Girl rushed over to Nolas who was still dumbfounded "Atoli?" She smile and nodded impressed that the militant remembered her. "It's been a while huh?" She said her smile was contagious as even Nolas had to smirk a bit. "What's with the get up? Last time i saw you, you were wearing rags" He said followed by a small chuckle. Atoli blushed a bit remembering what he was reffering to. The two had met on a mission where the Apostle's had been sent to destroy a demon that had been plauging the area, Nolas was only 15 at the time but his appearence hadn't differ much except minues the trench coat and height.

Atoli was an orphan and when she was found, was merely wearing a dirty brown shirt that was originally white but had stained and ripped as time passed on. Her cleavage had made Nolas get a nose bleed and the other Apostle's name Ranato made it the insider joke of the year. Atoli had matured over the two year span, Her hair growing much longer, Her body maturing becoming more curvy and feminite, The only thing that hadn't change was her freckles that covered her face. 

"And last time i remember your nose was running with blood" She said causing the Apostle to blush a bit still not being able to live down the shame of that day. She gripped at his arm tugging him around the crowded streets "I have something i want to tell you but first a movie, it'll be like a date" Atoli smiling back to the Reluctant Nolas who was pulling away. Nolas had never gone on a date but had seen many romance movies due to his sister Rikku being a drama junkie and saw that the guy always held hands with the girl. Approaching it with more of a military strategy rather then an emotional closeness Nolas grabbed Atoli's hand, Causing her face to turn bright red. "HES HOLDING MY HAND!" Atoli thought as her mind raced with different conclusions on what the hand holding meant and what it could lead to.

The two bought tickets to see Rampant Rampage featuring Sylvester Tallstones a movie which had been highly anticipated among the teenage crowd though Nolas had never heard of it much to Atoli's surprise. The movie was about a POW vatican soldier who snapped and killed his kidnappers, The movie was more selling on the anti-demon propaganda rather then on good plot. Nolas picked apart every scene of the movie saying "A real soldier would never do that" or "He's using the wrong type of weapon for that situation" which would lead to him being shushed from the darkness of the theater. Much to Atoli's horror her "date" had gone less then expected. 

Nolas had bought Atoli ice cream as he had seen in one of the many movies his sister owned. The two sitting on a bench outside the theater shared a nice moment as Atoli licked her chocolate sprinkled Chocolate fudged Chocolate ice cream, Nolas had picked Vanilla. "So Nolas you don't go out much do you?" Atoli said commenting on his oblivious attitude towards everything. "I'm outside right now arent I?" Nolas said as Atoli dropped her head giving up. "So what was it you had to say to me Atoli?" Nolas said as Atoli brought her head back up.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2009)

Kagami turned and ran from the seeping stench of the toxic blood. She held her arm up as the spinning shuriken came back to her. "Oh man, that's the second grossest thing ever." she said gathering her clothes from the rocks and slipping them on as the creature gurgled and fell into the water. 

"Damn - that was close. Almost lost my virginity to a slimy tentacle." Then looked back, "Probably several." Then she kicked Tesla in the shin

"Thats for touchin me without my say so!" she said haughtily not willing to say thank you. She hopped into the truck.

"Well! You boys coming?! Or are you gonna make a gal wait?" she said opening a bottle and drinking the contents of it and starting the engine. She smiled a little, opening the passenger door for Tesla and waving a bottle of alcohol at him. Thats about as good as it got from her


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 7, 2009)

With Shin

"A raping tentacle creature?"Shin asked."Now I've seen everything."Without his weapon there was little that he could do against a demon submerged in water, with his one offensive ability of his own ineffective under water."Ah that's better."He suddenly looked up in the sky and raised one hand.His feathered companion swooped down and perched on his index finger."What took you so long Darkholme?"As if the raven was talking back to him he continued the conversation.

"Chaos in the city huh?"Shin made his way over to Kagami, he wasn't going to let her drive."Move over, you're a weapon of mass destruction behind the wheel so I'll drive from now on."He extended the hand that was holding Darkholme."You can hold Darkholme for me."


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 7, 2009)

Damian looked at the shot in his leg and managed to get his voice out there. "Dude..." He said calmly. "Why'd you go and do that? You only make it worse for yourself..." Damian told Drake. His hand became engulfed in flames and he grabbed onto Drake, attempting to burn him. "But one shot won't take down me. In the end, I am part demon." He groaned.

-----------------

Gluttony walked beside Envy in a small town. It had already felt a little bit of their power, but they weren't done with it yet. "Let's see.... Destruction is done well with...." He started then changed form into some kind of demon surrounded with lightning. "Lightning." He said in a much deeper voice, the voice of the demon that he took the form of.

Holding his hands out to his sides, Gluttony rose up into the air a bit. "Envy. Looks like the Vatican sent a few people to investigate. Let's show them what we can do." Gluttony laughed, putting a hand out toward a few of the approaching Vatican people. Lightning shot from his hand, destroying the ground where the Vatican members stood as well as destroying those few members.

He then shifted into a hawk, flying into the crowd of Vatican members. Spells flew at him, but he dodged with some flight maneuvers. His talons dug into one of the people's eyes, yanking them out in a bloody mess. Afterward, he shifted to a small bug, making it seem as though he disappeared. The Vatican members seem confused and Gluttony flew back to Envy, changing back into his standard form.

"Do you wanna have some fun? Or am I going to have to do all the work?" He asked as the Vatican members charged them.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 7, 2009)

Drake gritted his teeth he smacked away Damian's arm away the moment it touched him. The half Vampire then proceeded for a quick two punch combo, both punches to the chest as a side kick to the stomach knocked back the half demon. The blows came swift and strong but the Dhampir took note of the slight burns...it was good that he was so quick. "_Make any more moves and I'll kill you. This is your only warning_" Drake stated..his voice was filled with the killer intent. The former assassin seemed poised...ready to kill...


----------



## Kuno (Jun 7, 2009)

Diving quickly to the side Kiya cleared the jeep.  With her foot no longer on the gas it settled back to it’s four wheels from the two and began to slow.   She rolled on the ground and jumped to her feet.  “Now that is just playing unfair!”  she yelled slamming her dagger back into place and reaching for her arrows in one quick motion.

Knowing her arrows by touch she grabbed the one she was looking for with out a thought.  “Why don’t you just chill out!”  she snapped lacing the cryonic arrow onto the string and letting it fly.   “That should cool you off!  But why don’t we expand on it!”  the arrow blurred for a moment then the one became four flying missiles heading straight for the monstrosity before her.

******************************************

“Of course I wouldn’t let you have all the fun!  That would be against my code!”  Shax snapped at the man next to him.  “Those god fearing assholes always seem to want to spite people.  How about I show them how?”  Envy growled his form shimmering for a moment before his new form appeared.  His wings flapped once before he shot off in a blur toward the approaching men.  “Now your mine!”  his loud timber echoed off the walls of the buildings lining the street.  

Shax was on top of the men before they knew he had even moved.  He slammed his left hand talons into one man who screamed just as his right sunk into a second of the Vatican’s scum.  Kicking off the ground he shot into the air spinning as he went until he was only a dot in the sky.  “Get off you disgust me!”  Envy said lifting his hands then throwing them toward the ground.  The screams of the two men could be heard as they spiraled back toward the earth.  The guards below them scattered trying to avoid their falling comrades, unfortunately one couldn’t escape the debris.  His scream was cut off as the two men slammed into him causing the three to die instantly.  

Moving more leisurely then when he went up, Shax landed next to gluttony.  “Your turn.  I know how you so enjoy to spend yourself…” he said giving his partner a bow.  “Finish them off if you would like…” Shax gave a malicious laugh as his form changed back to normal.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 7, 2009)

Damian jumped out of the jeep, away from Drake's blows. "You're pretty good, I admit..." He said, fire surging around his body. "But..." The half-demon laughed a bit, taking a few steps away from his opponent.

"I'm not too bad, myself." He finished his sentence, holding a hand up above his head. Many balls of fire formed above his head. Thrusting his hand forward, a few of Damian's fireballs flew at Drake.

---------------------------

Gluttony, whose true name only few people knew as Phoenix, declined the bow. Instead the shifter turned into a brown-skinned demon. He crossed his arms and sunk into the ground. After a moment, the ground shook a bit and cracked under the Vatican members. The ground broke and flew in pieces into the air, sending the Vatican scum into the air as well. After the ground shot into the air, Gluttony shot out of the ground as well, looking at the scum who had seemed to have been greatly injured by the rocks.

"Let's end it." Phoenix said, shifting into a lion, which then split into many lions, all of which charged a different Vatican member, clawing them to death. The lions joined back into one and walked back over to Envy. "That was less fun then I'd imagined." Gluttony told Envy, maintaining lion form. "Shall we go back to Lucifer?"


----------



## Caedus (Jun 7, 2009)

Drake narrowed his eyes as he suddenly accelerated forward to get away from the fireballs that would have arrived first. The Dhampir sprinted towards the half demon with obvious supernatural speed. The speed would have proven too great for even a trained human. Clutching his sword's hilt, the legendary long sword was drawn as the blade swung, slicing any fireballs in its way as then a horizontal strike was swung towards the midsection of the half demon...the former Assassin having greatly the gap between the two.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 7, 2009)

Damian watched Drake approach and quickly drew his own sword, blocking the horizontal slash that he was faced with. "Mion... Damn succubus." He said quietly, trying to get his mind back to himself. He pushed Drake away from him, noting his speed. Guarding will be good in this battle, but it would be much better if he and Mion switched opponents. Mion is quicker and could handle Drake's speed better. Damian could also match Kiya's projectiles with his own and has a longer range than her in close ranged combat.

"Hey Mion! We have the wrong opponents. Up for switching?" He called over to her, staying on his guard for the half-vampire's next move.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 7, 2009)

Kagami was about to argue with Shin and then remembered the frustrating drive and how bored she got.

"Fine. But if you drive under 50mph I'm gonna tie you to the front of the truck and smash it against a tree!" She got out the truck and sat of the cargo holding bit, holding a bottle of whiskey. 

-----------------------------------------

Mion continued to charge at Kiya, unaware of the deadly nature of the arrows. 

"Hah! Think Arrows will slow me down?! Bitch please." She continued to pound forward, taking the first arrow to her left arm. It suddenly felt cold.

She looked down, intrigued that ice was creeping up her arm, starting with the forearm, moving to her hand and starting to creep up her bicep. The pain of freezing was as bad as being burnt and the pain caused her legs to give way and she fell to the ground, luckily missing the follow up arrows.

She quickly yanked the arrow out, preventing the ice from freezing her completely. She tried not to enjoy it.

"Oh? Not just a pretty face huh?" Mion went side on, protecting her arm from the slightest knock that might shatter it. "You gonna make me punish you for that? Well alright babe." She said with a little madness creeping into her voice. She pulled out her whip and with her right arm lashed out with the strength of her new form. Kiya dived out of the way, only to see that Mion had used the spikes on the whip to latch on to a big rock behind her, which was thrown at her dainty frame.

"I'm gonna make you scream!!" She shouted hysterically.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 7, 2009)

'That's the thanks I get?' Tesla muttered to himself, rubbing his shin. He tossed his sword theatrically into the air, letting it melt above him. He noted this unconscious showing off and reprimanded himself.

Climbing in beside the girl, he looked straight at her, tilting his head. 'I don't believe you've told me your name yet?' he tried quietly, 'or where you happened upon Pandora's Box?'. He repeated the first question to the driver.

He grabbed a bottle of whiskey too. He didn't usually drink, but the last few days had been so mad (and he was so cold still) that he felt he should have a quick swig. These people surely owed him that much. They'd probably stolen the lot anyway.

___________________________________________________________

Pride smiled.

'Funny you should say that', he said withdrawing the blueprints from inside his jacket, 'but I brought them along today'. He did like being so wonderfully full of foresight. But then, Lucifer wasn't exactly the sharpest tool in the box, even if he was hideously powerful. He handed the prints over.

'I take it you intend... how you say... blowing the place up?'


----------



## Kuno (Jun 7, 2009)

“What the hell?”  Kiya says seeing the rock hurling in her direction.  Again she dove to the side but the rock slammed into her leg.  “FUCK!” she screamed, the pain radiating up her leg causing her to clench her teeth against it.  “Takes more…than…that….” she ground out as she pushed her self off the ground being careful not to use her wounded leg.

Again she pulled an arrow from her quiver and sent it flying at Mion.  The arrow was shot straight toward her legs.  It shimmered splitting into two arrows.  Each loaded with a bola to tie her legs together.

***********************************

“Yes we should head back to the boss.”  Shax said with a sigh dusting off his legs.  “Damn I got blood on me…”  he said straightening up and glancing at his partner.  “I should really learn those moves…”  he eyed him up and down then began to walk nonchalantly through the town.  “I suppose you want to rush don’t you?”  Shax smiled at Phoenix then kicked a rock.  “Just take your time for once.”  he then began to eye the people that past them in a panic.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2009)

Argen sighed at this fool hardy attempt to be brave and strong, it was all fine and good any other times, but if your heart beated and you were outside during this night, in the end it wouldn't.

The festival of the dead, was a grand festival, the rules were apart from the drunkness was that everything outside had to be dead, the locals were of a dead soul, having to slave over the city over the demons that hated them, that what this place was a city of dead people, in mind and or in body. People coming here when they felt like there true selves had died, and didn't care for all the shady business that occurred in the sandy city.

The other vamps, Zombies and ghouls would be out tonight all looking for some tasty human meat.

Argen got up and walked out the door. He stopped and saw Zahid. "Zahid, nice to see you out this night, got a death wish, I would have thought you would limp to a hole and curl up with your tail in your mouth, the drunks very rarely break into houses, but then again do you even have a house?" 
Zahid and Argen had a sort of mutual alliance, Argen protected him, and he protected Argen at times of sun. But they had grown accustomed to each other. Argen's face cracked into a smile, not a real smile but a crooked one, he enjoyed the crippled wolves company, and to be honest he didn't like alot of company.

"Well my furry companion, I think we have a problem, like you once happened across a foolish girl is running around the city of the dead on the festival of the dead, but the sun just came down so nothing too mean should be out...yet. But yea standing here talking to you anit helping me much, she is gone now."

Argen closed his eyes and tried to tap into his blood sense, it worked so much better if he had actually tasted the persons blood.
"Shit, I can't find her, and am kinda made her storm off" Turning to Zahid. "Zahid, can your nose track her, even slightly? I need to find her and I think it is just more than guilt, since I haven't felt that in years."


----------



## Caedus (Jun 7, 2009)

Drake then began to sprint back towards the half demon, once again his great speed. He sensed the Half demon was going to have much trouble and the killer intent from the former demon hunter seemed to grow...he used his anger and his need to kill his foe for strength. The Dhampir displayed some flashy movement, faking turns and movements in the attempt to confuse his foe as he closed in. But the Dhampir didnt change direction and leaped in the air and swung his blade down the middle upon closing the gap...crashing his sword downwards at his foe in the attempt to cleave right down the middle.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 7, 2009)

"Fuck..." Damian laughed, putting his sword up against Drake's. However, he wasn't quite ready and his block wasn't at full strength. Drake's blade went into his shoulder a bit. "Damn." He laughed. "First ya shoot me, then ya cut me. I'm impressed."

The half-demon pushed his sword away, knocking Drake off of him a bit. The sword folded out and extended into the scythe form. "Come on!" He yelled, throwing the scythe around him. It continued in circles, creating a barrier around him.
------------------
Gluttony laughed. "As slow as you go, perhaps another form is better." He said, shifting into a turtle as an insulting joke.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 7, 2009)

"_Interesting tactic but what makes you think I wont just pull out my gun again and shoot you?"_ Drake then questioned. The Dhampir used this to stall time, perhaps the half demon would come back to his senses and seek revenge against Mion. Considering Kiya's certain situation, he wanted to be quick with the foe before him so he could assist . The Dhampir's sun glases lowered slightly to reveal the crimson eyed warrior, blood lust radiating out of them. As one hand clutched the half vampire's fabled weapon...the other was then moved to the side, ready to grab one a firearm..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2009)

Kiya's accuracy was frightening, her knowledge of trajectories and such was so in depth that even though Mion knew it was coming she was powerless to stop it. The ropes tied tightly around Mion's legs as she fell to the ground

"Ugh." she said falling with a thud, protecting her thawing left arm as she did so, "maybe I should give you my whip to you to see if you what you can do." she giggled. Her form shifted back to her original form and the ropes became loose, making it simple for her to escape. Kiya had already drawn another arrow ready to finish her off. 

"You got some crazy party trick arrows there. The next one an atomic bomb?" Using her demon like dexterity shelashed her whip at her as the arrow flew, snapping it in two. Mion got up knowing that she had to close the distance. She lashed the whip out again, aiming it around her midsection, looking to reel her in. She liced her lips in anticipation over what she was going to do to her, ogling her body like a perverted old man.

____________________________________________

Kagami looked around at the guy. "Kagami Rei!" she stood up, being on the roof of the truck and pointed to the sky with the other hand resting on her hips. It was her pose and she thought everyone should have one.

She sat back down on the roof of the truck and put the briefcase on her lap. "You know about it huh? It's meant to be pretty famous. My Dad left it for me but its temperamental as hell, it's meant to have 666 different forms but I've only managed to unlock three of them." she said tapping at the case. "You saw two of them but the third one is freaking awesome!"

She leaned over and poked her head in the window. Shin was looking at the steering wheel and the gear stick in a bit of confusion. "Hey kid! I thought you were going to drive. Hurry up then! Drive!" she yelled like an impatient child. "Here, this'll stop you from crashing into the same damed tree 4 times." she said remembering her teach-yourself-how-to-drive course of trial and error. Kagami took a deep breath and explained all she knew about how to operate the monster all in one go, talking incredibly fast and with almost no punctuation.

"Got it?" she got back up and sat on the roof with her arms spread waiting for the wind.

______________________________________

Lust peeked at the blueprints and smiled. "Oh yes, this is right up Mion's alley. As expected of you Master she said wanting his touch again. Wanting more than just a touch. "Looks like she'll need some help though. Who do you have in mind master?" she purred


----------



## Michellism (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucifer sank a bit into his thrown as Pride handed him the blue prints to the city. 

'I take it you intend... how you say... blowing the place up?' Pride said with a certain smirk on his face

"Now now Pride, Blowing the place up is such an ugly phrase, I perfer to call it a Grand Beautification Project. See how that sounds much nicer then blowing the place up" Lucifer smiled thinking of all the lives humans and demons that would be lost in the grand explosion he had in mind.

Lust peeked at the blueprints and smiled. "Oh yes, this is right up Mion's alley. As expected of you Master she said wanting his touch again. Wanting more than just a touch. "Looks like she'll need some help though. Who do you have in mind master?" she purred

"4 Light Bombs should be able to sink that city to the ground. We'll have 4 teams of 3 that'll invade the city threw it's sewers and then plant the bombs their. Grand Bune was built many years ago and thus it's structure will not be able to survive an explosion from the bottom. Mion needs to be on one of those teams, Thats all you need to know" Lucifer said playing with his hair. Light bombs were very powerful and hard to make explosives. They were used primarily in the 1st race war but a banned was put on them because of their sheer strength and danger.

Light bombs also had a radioactive effect after their explosion causing the area to become unable to support lifeforms for decades until the radiation recedes. They got their name from the blinding flash they let out just before detonating and their power is also fearful as it's explosive range it's 10 kilometers and 4 would surely be able to level any city to a flat surface.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 8, 2009)

Outside Royal Blue a small helicopter-like machine lands inside an old fortress. Several vatican troops stood infront of the helipad, their guns at the ready.

The Inquisitor steps out of the machine, a large black cross the size of a attached to his back like the rest of his artifical body parts.

Next came the young blonde, wearing a large trenchcoat with pockets covering most of the leather. Castor went down next, followed by the slacker knight and the muscular rook. 

"Inquisitor." The head of the troops saluted. "Lord Inquisitor Ypres will brief you of your mission in the Inquisition headquarters."

The Inquisitor nodded. He had not been to Inquisition headquarters for a few years since he was assigned to oversee the fortress-monastery of Saint Vulcanitus. 

"I trust you have a transport ready?" 

Outside the fortress a limousine with the Inquisition and Vatican seal was waiting outside. The two seals contrasted each other, the Vatican seal being in the form of the papal hat with gold lace bordering it, and the Inquisition's own black cross with a skull at the center.

The Inquisitor looked at his retinue, and signalled them to go inside the limousine. After he himself had boarded the car went off for Royal Blue.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 8, 2009)

(Square Park, Eden city)

Atoli raised her head with a smile on her face, Nolas who was still lost waited for her answer. "I'm a Soldier now!" She said Nolas's eyes widen at the sheer shock of her announcement. "You're a soldier?" Nolas stated, Atoli nodded up and down with a smile on her face like a small child. "Yep, I passed my Vatican Military Exam a month ago and now im being assigned to your squad" Her words echoed in his head "Your Squad, Your Squad, YOUR SQUAD, YOUR SQUAD!" Her voice getting louder in his thoughts as her announcement shook him to the core. Before it could sink it Atoli grabbed his arm and began to pull at him "Come on Sir Hasato's waiting for us after all we have an important mission" 
(The Holy Church, Vatican)

Hasato walked in the room his men all lined up ready to head over to Royal Blue. Checking off everyone from a clip board he noticed that two of his assembled team wasn't there, the Apostle and a rook. Hasato took a long puff on his cigar hoping the toxic fuems would calm him down as they flooded his lungs. Atoli and Nolas arrived causing the other soldiers who were already their to stare at them. "You're Late" Hasato said as the two quickly took their place. Knowing the mission was far too important to waste time scolding them he preceded to go on with the mission brief.

"Men we are assigned to protect Kolhart Hughman a man of true faith who will be giving a speech at Royal Blue. Rumor Has it that demons are planning to kill this noble man, But will the Vatican allow it, Will we allow it, Will You allow it?" The response causing all the soldiers to respond in unison except for the rook Atoli who was still getting use to things "SIR! NO! SIR!" The men all excalimed echoing threw the chapals of the holy church. "Good, Lets get going" Hasato said letting the fuems steam from his mouth as they headed out to the Battle Jeeps waiting for them outside.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2009)

The unlikely group of people were trucking at a decent pace, mostly because Kagami was screaming at Shin to go faster. Kagami was on top of the truck and were closing in on Grand Bune. She suddenly stamped on the roof of the truck telling Shin to stop. He didn't listen

"Stop you craazy friend!" she said jumping to the front and obscuring his view. Shin jumped and tried to blow the horn instead washing the windows, spraying Kagami with soap and water and hitting her face repeatedly with the windscreen wiper. Both Shin and Tesla watched as she got progressively more angry. Due to his limited view, Shin failed to see that there a body lying face down on the ground.

Shin suddenly saw it and slammed on the brakes sending Kagami flying off the truck, through some shrubs and into pond. Kagami looked around and froze. She was paralyzed with fear. Ducks. Everywhere. She hated ducks. They quacked. She let out a bloodcurdling scream as if she was being murdered. 

Shin and Tesla investigated the body lying face down. It was obviously a demon or a at the very least a half breed.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 8, 2009)

"I felt like seeing the festival from another perspective tonight," Zahid said with a grim half-smile. "I can find the girl for you - she is not that far gone - I can smell her without changing." He extended a gnarled hand to the southwest, where a tributary of the Gourd river crawled its way through the city like a worm. "Mhmm, this way... But if you want to protect her, you'll have to hurry. She's... easily noticeable..."


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 8, 2009)

(Outside of Eden heading towards Royal Blue)

Nolas and Atoli had been stuck on two different jeeps, Leaving the magnificent city of Eden behind they began to make their way to Royal blue. Nolas watched the red hair girl talk to the soldiers on the other jeep who apparently were enjoying her stories as they would let out a big laugh every now and then. The battle jeeps dominating the landscape with it's tires leaving it's militant tracks behind that bore the cross symbol as well. The setting was becoming more rural as farmlands become more apparent. Small rivers flowed in every direction eventually leading up to the famous Groud River.

Trees began to block the view of the soldiers as they lined the pathway as if almost watching them. It was warm but the cool breeze would relax the soldiers every now and then, Nature seemed almost undisturbed in these parts as birds sang and animals roamed greatly differing from the bustling Urban Jungle that is Eden. Nolas continued to watch Atoli his mind drifiting away as the visions began to return. He quickly grabbed at his head hoping to stop the horrific sights before they began. 

"Whats the matter boy?" Hasato asked with his rough voice, Having his trademark cigar locked between his lips he asked Nolas as he gripped at his skull. "Just a headache sir" Nolas said though the pain was much worse then any headache, His head was pounding feeling as if someone was smashing a hammer against his cranium over and over. His eyes felt tense and his body drained as the headache insued, The visions bleeding out a bit as they taunted him with unimaginable sights of war and famine. "Calm down Soldier You're an Apostle if things get bad we'll be counting on your hocus pocus monkey ass" The High knight bluntly said not giving two shits about Nolas's well being as long as it served the mission.

Nolas nodded knowing that he was under the command of the High Knight. Nolas turned back to Atoli who was currently in the middle of the story, The soldiers around her hushed waiting for the punchline. The soldier next to Nolas leaned in to him "Shes cute huh, She's only a year younger then you Sir are you going to ask her out" The soldier asked with a smile. He shook his head no his black hair tossing around as he watched Atoli one more time, The soldiers letting out a big laugh as she finished her story. Nolas turned to the path ahead of him and off in the distance could see Royal blue waiting for them.

(Outside of Grand Bune)

Shin and Tesla investigated the body lying face down. It was obviously a demon or a at the very least a half breed.

The shade provided by the two allowed Jegrand's body to collect enough moisture to move, His nostrils flaring he could smell a human nearby and it had been an entire day since his last meal. Stirring a little he stood up and rose to his massive stature of 7 ft, His green sickly body turning to the direction of Kagami. He ignored the other took who were still checking on him. "A Human" Jegrand looked at Kagami menacingly as his tongue flickered his stomach growled and he began to approach her.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2009)

From behind the shrubs was the sound of machinery clicking into place and something charging up. Suddenly there was a massive explosion and the shrubs, trees and the pond, which Kagami was in disappeared, replaced by burning wood and crater. In the middle was a panic stricken Kagami who emerged from a metal casing, which turned gracefully into the briedcase.

She panted, bug eyed and sweating. She looked up at the green man and waved. "Ducks dude. I fucking hate them." It was then she realised that he was green.

"AWWW!!! COOOL! A MOTHERFUCKING DEMON!!" she said excitedly running to it with a wooden stick. "You've got powers right? RIGHT?? What can you do? ShowmeShowmeShowmeShowmeShowme!"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 8, 2009)

"AWWW!!! COOOL! A MOTHERFUCKING DEMON!!" Kagami said excitedly running to it with a wooden stick. "You've got powers right? RIGHT?? What can you do? ShowmeShowmeShowmeShowmeShowme!" Ramming the wooden stick in his face with each Showme that flew out of her mouth.

"Im gonna eat this bitch" Jegrand thought at the prospect at eating the girl but before he could harbor any more thoughts on it his tongue picked up a familar scent. A sweet scent that would rid him of his melancholy and thirst, He turned to the truck and quickly checked its contents. "HOLY MOTHERFUCKING LUCIFER, IVE HIT THE MOTHERLOAD!" Jegrand thought as he looked at the many containers of Liquor that sat in the back of the truck though there was much more less then they're was before thanks to a combination of Kagami's drinking and driving.

Without a second thought Jegrand hopped into the Truck gulping bottle after bottle, The sweet liquid burning down his throat was a welcomed change from the dry taste of sand he had accumilated in his mouth. He showered himself with some barcardi before taking a seat in the trunk. he sighed heavily allowing the air to bellow in his lungs and bring some renewed life into him. He pulled out a cigar and without lightning it up devoured the brown piece of tobacco munching on it with glee.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 8, 2009)

"Hey can we keep him!? Shit! you better say yes!" she said running after him. "I had a gecko once. I accidently killed it. Don't worry though I won't kill you! I'll take good care of you." she said poking it a bit convinced it was her pet now. 

"I shall call you...Horaldo!"

She sat infront of Horaldo and took a bottle. "Drinking contest!" she screamed "You two! don't just stand there, come on and join in. I'm gonna drink you motherfuckers under the table...or truck!"


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 8, 2009)

Tesla stood on the mountainside above where the demon had just blown a hole in the ground. He looked around at everyone, utterly bemused - this was why he didn't talk to people.

He sighed. It was getting too cold, and he'd need some clothes. Hearing the sound of wood creaking behind him, he laughed his luck under his breath. A wooden shack - it looked inhabited, but he didn't sense anyone's presence inside. He nipped in while the others were distracted.

Coming out a minute later, he was warm, if slightly peculiarly dressed. Who leaves knee-length black leather jackets lying about in wooden shacks in the country? Well, it'd do him well for a while. Black trousers (thankfully not leather) and a dark turtleneck completed the look. Bland he thought, but a remarkably good fit. He hopped down to the road, and looking at the road ahead, suddenly realised where they were headed.

He turned to Kagami. 'We're not driving to... Grand Bune are we?'


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2009)

Craig pulled up at the gates to Bergedorp, stepping out of the car. "Follow my lead." He whispered to Shahla, taking his pistol out of it's holster. He dropped it to the ground and walked forward. Then he repeated the process with _Scatter_. Beind him, he heard Shahla drop her pistols on the grund and raise her empty hands. They stood like that for several minutes, saying nothing. Eventually a man came into sight on the top of Bergedorp's enormous walls.

"Craig! Is that you?" Craig grinned slightly. 

"Demus! I didn't expect you to still be alive." The man let out a hearty laugh.

"Me daughter has been dien ta see ya you old rascal. C'mon in!" Shahla frowned. The man had made no move to open the gate. Craig however, only smiled wider.

"You don't have a daughter you bastard. Now open the gate." More laughter rained down from the wall. 

"Right you are!" He disapeared momentarily before the gates began to open. Shahla stepped inside.

Only to get several guns pointed at her. Craig didn't seem fazed. "Standard procedure." He said simply after Shahla shot him a questioning look. A man stepped up and raised a cross in front of him, chanting strangely. Shahla shivered slightly, shying back from the cross. After a moment, the man opened his eyes.

"They are not pretenders. Welcome to Bergedorp, Craig Aiken, Shahla Beckenridge."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 8, 2009)

“Fuck!”  Kiya screamed as the whip lashed around her waist.  Her skin stung where it landed.  Horrified at the look Mion was giving her she pulled her dagger trying to cut through the think leather to no avail.  The succubus then started reeling her in like a fish caught on a hook.  “I…won’t give…in….that easily…”  Kiya growled digging the heels of her boots into the ground.  

_‘What to do?  What to do?’_ Kiya thought to herself and reached back pulling another arrow.  She noticed she was getting closer and closer by the second.  The strength the demon had, really overpowered herself.  Lacing the arrow she let it fly toward Mion.  She wasn’t aiming for the demon’s body but rather the ground in front of her.  The arrow that flew toward her had an explosive tip.

****************************************

Shax’s eye twitched at Gluttony.  “You really annoy me sometimes…”  he moved toward his partner quickly and flipped the turtle over onto his back.  “You know what a blonde and a turtle have in common?”  he asked grinning down at him.  “Once they are on their backs, they are both screwed!”  Shax then stepped on the belly of the turtle and walked over him before continuing on his way with a whistle. 

****************************************

“No fucking tourist board around to tell me there was some fucking festival of the damn dead!”  Heather said storming down the street her gun still in her hands.  “Ah hell…I went the wrong way!  Damn it!  What the hell was that shitting bird lion-thing talking about?  Dumb ass!  I am so leaving this place pronto!”  she looked around her not seeing anything familiar.  “Stupid fucking city.  Stupid fucking bastard!  Had to come along and ruin my damn fun!”  Heather growled kicking a rock.  

***************************************

“Asya?”  the robed man said walking into the room after knocking softly.

“Yes sir?”  Asya said quietly closing the Latin versed bible in her hands.  “I was just doing some reading.”

“Ah…that’s good my child…”  He said stepping forward with a gentle smile.  “It is always good to stay close to the lord.  Anything in particular?”

“No sir.  Just felt like reading…” Asya shook her head slightly her blonde hair swaying with the movement.  “But sir…”

“Yes, Asya?  What is it?”  he asked frowning slightly at her.  Not use to her being indirect with her questions.

“Well…with everything I have read…” Asya waves her hand toward the towering bookshelves around them.  “I know there is more in life…more…people…more…experiences…I see them when I look out the window…” she said before standing and moving toward the window and leaning against it wistfully.

“Actually, my child…” He said standing and moving to stand near her before unlatching the window and opening it before them.  “That is what I came to speak with you about.”

“Really?  Why?”  Asya questioned while turning to look at him.  Her eyes searching his old weathered face for clarification.

“I do believe it is time that I showed you to the world...Or rather the world you...”  the robed man’s eyes twinkled merrily and the glee he saw erasing the confusion from her eyes.

“You mean…out there?  Right now?”  Asya asked to which he nodded.  “Oh thank you sir!”  she practically cried as she hugged him.  “Oh…sorry sir…” she said stepping back and regaining her composure.”

“In this case Asya it is acceptable.  Shall we?”  He asked putting his elbow out for her.  She smiled at him while placing her hand in the crook of his arm and nodded.  Mathew then led Asya into the outside world with The Lily strapped to her hip as it always was.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2009)

Argen looked at Zahid. And cocked an eyebrow.
"Daring to wander around here, at this time, brave indeed. But I guess you have lived here long enough the locals won't bother you."

Argen looked towards where Zahid pointed his finger and then sighed. "I guess I am going after the girl. You gonna stay here, or will I have to find you when I get back."

Argen nodded back at Zahid, took along look around the area made sure nothing too fucked up was around, before jumping up and running along the rooftops of the sandy city, his feet lightly touching the buildings before they were another step ahead.

Argen following Zahids crooked fingers direction, eventually caught up to Heather. He jumped infront of her and she stumbled in surprise, eventually raising up her gun pointing it at Argen. 

Argen acted quickly, this ability worked on most humans and even a few beasties, it differed from person to person and Argen knew willpower and mental strength affected it. He looked into her eyes and cast his gaze into her. 
_"I THINK YOU SHOULD COME WITH ME IF YOU WANT TO LIVE!"

_He mentally shouted his command at her, if her mind was weak it would work and if she was smart it would work as well.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 8, 2009)

Tao Vs Baldie- 

  The two stand in silence for a brief moment, both trying to figure out what to do next and waiting for the opponents first move. Tao raises his blade and points it towards Baldie, While he raises his gun and smirks. ?3. 2. 1.? In a flash, Tao charges forward, Baldie jumps to the side and fires a bullet, Tao turns his body, pivoting on his left heel and continues his charge. ?You?ve dodged a few bullets before!?  Baldie swings his arm and fires another shot, Tao goes to dodge it but the bullet curves and hit?s his left shoulder. 

  As soon as it enters his flesh the bullet splits into multiple fragments and begin to rip through his muscle and bone until six smaller holes appear on all sides of his shoulder. ?GUH!? He grunts and keeps moving forward. ?You are one stupid shit.? Baldie comments.  Tao begins to swing his blade around, Baldie just laughs. ?You think you?re going to hit me?? The two are a good twenty feet from each other. ?Or do you think you can knock the bullets away??

  He fires another shot, this one being knocked away by a lucky swing of Tao?s blade. ?fuck.? Baldie Begins to run from Tao as he charges. ?Don?t assume you?re getting away!? Tao knows with his shoulder like this he can?t do more then half power of his attack. The half demon begins to close the distance. ?What the hell is wrong with him?? Baldie fires a third shot, this one Hitting Tao?s stomach, ripping through his flesh, intestines and possibly his spleen, Tao wasn?t sure where his spleen was however. 

  Six more holes burst out of his back, Tao swings downward releasing a small crescent like blade of flame. Baldie jumps to the side, getting hit on his leg and firing another shot into Tao?s leg, The bullet breaks apart and flies out six different directions from his thigh. ?GR?? He drops down onto his right knee. ?Just die.? Baldie raises his gun. ?But before you do, my name is Fredrich, And I?m a bounty hunter.? With that two more shots were fired into Tao;s chest. 

  Tao falls forward and puts both hands out to prevent him from hitting the ground. ?What does it take to kill you!?? Fredrich shouts. ?Damn it, Just die already!? He walks over to Tao and lowers the barrel of his gun onto the back of his head. ?I promise, Life is better this way. You make me 50,000 kelt and I give you the sweet release from this hell on earth.? Fredrich grinned. ?Then how bout? you get the release and I get your life instead!? Tao?s left arm shoots up and grabs Fredrich?s gun. 

  ?Wha-? While in shock, he?s pulled down and Tao headbutt?s him, sending Fredrich into a daze. He regains himself just in time to see the tip of Tao?s blade swing past his eyes. ?Damn it, when the hell!?? He looks at Tao, but something seems odd. ?How did his eyes change color like that!?


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 8, 2009)

Pain.

Catcher’s world was filled with indistinct shapes and intense, nonsensical movement, and the pain threatened to swallow him. He rolled over and heaved, but was unable to tell whether or not he had actually vomited. Spasms splayed his limbs wildly; shivers shook him into a need to wretch again. Desperation; he hit something metal in the midst of his fit.

Then it was gone. He clutched at the object that seemed to have sucked the ordeal from him. It was his sword.

*

He had tried to let go of the sword a few times, stupidly pushing his luck. Every time he was separated from the weapon the convulsions and agony settled on him again.

Imprisoning him in this valley was sheer walls of rock. It took not too long to work out that he could not climb up them. What he could not get his head around, was that he was not dead.

A river, clear blue water providing some colour to the brown moutainscape, and greenery was growing at the bottom of the canyon. Catcher supposed that the mountains could not just be endless procession of steep dirt carpeted slopes. Lacking any better plans, he followed the river.

He cast his mind back to the ambush, and a thought immediately sprang into his mind: could Ketter have known he would survive? It seemed impossible, but...

He thought back to what had happened in the sewers with Circus. Ketter had serious fucking explaining to do. He had been too tired, too weary to really probe Ketter’s explanation of what had occurred against Circus. It had been too easy for Ketter to talk his way out of any explanation.

 What to do? A cave to the right seemed a viable option. Recent memories surfaced and he decided against going underground. At least this valley seemed picturesque, and it had to lead somewhere.

Up ahead, something darted out of the shrubs. Jerking his sword out of its sheath, almost dropping it, he was just in time to deflect his opponent’s blade.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

"So I think there's a Demonic church under the local Walmart," Robbie tells his new sidekick Kevin. They both sit in Robbie's secret base of operations, which is also where his Mother does the laundry every other Sunday. 

"Yeah how'd you find out? Did you do some kind of fancy detective work, or a magic spell?" Kevin asks Robbie. 

"I Googled it..." Robbie replies offhandedly. He shows Kevin the website on his laptop screen. "See they even have a website, FirstDemonicChurchofWalmart.com." 

Kevin nods, clearly impressed with Robbie's hacker skills. "Okay cool, so what are we gonna do about it then?" 

Robbie grabs his enchanted baseball bat and balances the business end of it off of his right hand palm, "We're gonna charge in there like Gangbusters and fuck 'em up and then collect the reward. Cause the Vatican is impressed with shit like that."  

He grabs a small camcorder from his desk and tosses it to Kevin. "When I go in there I want you to videotape how epically I kick their asses. Then we'll put it up on Youtube. That shit'll be at a million views by morning. Maybe it'll finally get me the respect I deserve in the Demon hunting community..." 

Kevin takes a joint out from his shirt pocket and lights it, "What so they like don't respect you or something?" 

Robbie, "Yeah I don't have a fuckin' clue why though..."

Suddenly the door to Robbie's secret headquarters busts open, "ROBERT YOU'RE NOT SMOKING MARIJUANA WITH YOUR FRIEND ARE YOU?!?!" 

Kevin immediately puts out the joint. 

"DAMMIT MOM WILL YOU RESPECT MY PRIVACY FOR ONCE! I'M LIKE TRYIN TO SAVE THE WORLD HERE AND SHIT!!!"   

Robbie's mother doesn't respond for several seconds. "Well anyway I'm making spaghetti if your friend wants to stay over for Dinner!" she says before closing the door to his secret headquarters. 

Robbie sighs and looks back at Kevin, "So yeah I have no idea why the other Demon Hunters don't take me seriously but I'll show them a thing or too. You can bet your fuckin life on that!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 8, 2009)

When in a demonic rage, there are two things that happens to Tao. Number one, He gets angry as all fuck and pretty much tries to rip your limbs off and beat you with them... Number two... He loses memory of the events that happened while he beat you to death with your dismembered arm and made you eat what was left. Well, He also slightly insane... but that could be from the extreme bloodlust and lack of moral compass.... 

"THAT ALL YOU GOT YOU DAMN BALDIE!?" Tao throws his blade into the air and charges "Damn it." he fires five shots into Tao, the first two hit his stomach, the next hits his right shoulder, the fourth into his right thigh and the final one into the middle of his chest, what came next was a loud scream followed by blood splattering like it was thrown out of a bucket onto the ground. 

Tao coughed and continued to charge at him, gritting his teeth as he ran. "WHAT IS HE MADE OF!?" Fredrich exclaims before he feels his face gripped by Tao's hand. "Die mother fucker." They say that before you die, your life flashes before your eyes... Well for fredrich all he saw was the big bolder his head was slammed into... and Tao saw the gray matter explode over the rock and into the river and onto the grass. before catching his sword and passing out from the extreme loss of blood... The final thought in his head being... "WHY THE HELL DO I USE A SWORD IN THE MODERN AGE!?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 8, 2009)

_Take 1..._
"You got it focused? Do I look like Obi Wan?" Robbie asks Kevin, of course meaning Ewan McGregor and not Alec Guinness. He stands in front of the Walmart parking lot gripping his trusted Louisville Slugger in the classic batters stance, which is to say A-Rod's pose. 

Kevin focuses on Robbie through a viewfinder lens which focuses in and out every second or so very unprofessionally. "Yeah alright, anytime you're ready!"

Robbie swings his bat and smiles with his million dollar grin at the camera, "Hey demon hunter fans this is Robbie Badass Baldwin comin at ya live from a..."

"Oh shit hold on I left the lens cap on!" Kevin exclaims.

"Shit I was on a roll!"  

_Take 2...._
Robbie swings his baseball bat and flashes a thumbs up to the camera. "Hey Demon Hunter fans this is Robbie Bada...."

"Aw crap dude I'm sorry I forgot the tape!" 

"FUCK KEV YOU TOLD ME THAT YOU WERE A PRO AT THIS STUFF!!" 

"Yeah I took that one semester of AV class in High School before I dropped out!" 

_Take 19..._
"Hey Demon Hunter fans this is Robbie badass Baldwin comin' at ya..."  Suddenly a homeless person dressed in a black hoodie that shrouds his face shambles behind Robbie, messing up his killer shot. Robbie spins around and shakes his head in frustration. 

"Hey bro can't ya see we're shooting a professional video here!" Robbie yells at him. Suddenly the homeless man stops in his tracks and veers towards Robbie, two red eyes flare from beneath the black void of the man's hood. 

"Oh shit!" Kevin yells as the camera becomes unsteady in his hands. The homeless man snarls in a savage gutteral roar, charging at Robbie. 

"OH SHIT!" Kevin repeats. Suddenly two strong hands grab him from behind, causing him to drop his camera to the parking lot pavement and everything goes into static......then darkness.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 9, 2009)

The Gluttony turtle shifted into a copy of Mion. "Now Envy, you sexy thing..." He said, walking in front of Envy, running a finger down his chest. "Why would you do such a mean thing to poor old me?" The 'Mion' asked. This was one of the times when his personality was a bit out of his control. On the inside, he was feeling disturbed about acting like Mion. He managed to get his own personality back.

"Aw shit. Why did I choose Lust's apprentice's form? This is really disturbing. I have the need to fuck everything and anything." He whined, shifting to his normal form. "Holy hell...."

-------------------

Damian looked at Drake then at Mion. He chuckled lightly, waiting for Drake to make a move. "Well? Go ahead and shoot. It worked ever so well last time." He said, crossing his arms as the scythe spun around him.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 9, 2009)

"Mhmm, thanks for the concern, Argentum, but I'm intrigued - it's not like you to be so charitable." He chuckled, and waved a hand. "You go on ahead, I'll follow as best I can, and keep close to the river."

Argen nodded in return, and, after sparing a quick glance around the area, took to the rooftops.

Zahid watched the vampire race away with a mixture of amusement and irritation. It was certainly a refreshing sight to see the normally unflappable vampire so concerned for another, but at the same time, this girl seemed like a liability - an outsider with no caution or restraint...

"Pfah. Things will not end well." As quickly as he could, he hobbled towards the faint scent of the red-haired girl.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 9, 2009)

Kagami sat in the back of the truck drinking with her new pet when Tesla asked about where they were headed

"Hell yeah we're going to Grand Bune! Gonna hunt me some demony things." She turned to the green lizard, "Not you though Horaldo."

"You don't wanna go to Bune?" she asked cocking her head to one side. After the dull life of Eden City she wanted to get a little dirty. She was thinking of joining Spearmint Demon Club, mostly because she always wanted to try swinging around on the pole. She also wanted to try Miss Lovetts pies. They were meant to br the best pies around.

_________________________________________

Mion vs Kiya

"She miss?" Mion wondered as the arrow was headed towards her feet. 'No, she's been 100% so far.' Mion watched as the arrow was about to hit the ground. If it wasn't a miss then it was a trick arrow.

Mion dived to the side but the explosion already rocked her. She drifted out of consciousness for a second, but incredibly didn't let go of the whip. However she was powerless to do anything about her fall as her icy hand hit the ground, smashing two of her fingers. Her right side was burnt from the heat of the explsion and Kiya watched on as she struglled to get up

"N...now you've done it bitch." her eyes glowed red. She hated concussion and the pain of having a headache. She loved every other pain but that pain annoyed the shit out of her. Her ear was bleeding and she was swaying from right to left as if she was drunk. She tried to shake it off. 

Kiya was not letting this opportunity pass and pummelled her with arrows.  Mion instinctively dodged the ones aimed for her vital point, but several hit her.

"Mistress....please...hurt me some more..." she begged as the arrows pierced her and she finally collapsed to the ground. Her thoughts went back to her training with Lust and how beautifully cruel she was. This pain was nothing compared to that and she longed to feel it again. It made her feel alive. Something stirred in her soul.

She let the whip loose, releasing Kiya from it and then suddenly in a mad frenzy that seemed to come out of nowhere she went crazy with the thing. She screamed, lashing at Kiya like Lust had done to her. Brutal, unrelenting, merciless.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 9, 2009)

Tesla's heart skipped a beat.

'We can't go there', he said firmly. At the confused looks, he continued, 'it's... not there anymore. At least, probably not for long. The Vatican sent a huge force over to destroy it - some kind of preemptive strike on the 'demonic forces', although it's not like there were many strong demons there. And if you're thinking this'd be a good chance for a fight - don't. They've sent two Apostles. It's too dangerous'.

He sat down in the passenger seat, legs out of the vehicle, head in hands. _But what am I going to do now anyway? Where do I have to go?_ The insecurity and uncertainty of his situation unnerved him. He knew he eventually wanted to see the Apostles and Howls dead, and all the higher ups - this race war had to end, or else it'd consume everything. And sadly, it seemed violence would be the only way.

He remained head down, thoughtful, while Kagami digested what he'd said.

_________________________________________________

_Blowing it up then_, thought Pride to himself. _Not liberating, repopulating, transforming into resounding and colossal monument to mass murder... blowing it up._

'So who're the poor little things you're going to make do this dirty business then?' He asked. Either way he didn't particularly relish. Being a Howl was becoming tiresome.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 9, 2009)

"Those Vatican motherfuckers!!" Kagami said throwing the bottle in rage, the thing smashing to pieces. "They always ruin my fun. Every single fucking time!" she growled. 

"Well I'm gonna crash their party and fuck em up. I'mma bring down the whole goddamned thing, and if I die and go to Hell I'll claw my way up to where the big G is and bitch slap the fuck outta him!" 

She picked up another bottle and jumped out towards the front of the truck. She opened the drivers side. "Yo, Shin I'm driving. If you guys wanna come then that's fine, if you're gonna sit here and be pussies that's fine too. Just don't expect me to be so fucking friendly the next time I see you." she said starting the engine for the great monstrosity


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 9, 2009)

An anger that Tesla hadn't meant to conjure was threatening to break out. He put his hand forcefully on the steering while - 'I said we can't go there'.

He didn't want another fight right now, but he would if he had to. There was no way anything good would come from driving to Grand Bune, even if by some miracle they did survive. And Kagami Rei certainly wouldn't survive on her own; she looked like she could handle herself, but not against a small army, definitely not against two Apostles.

Electricity crackled through his hand as he clenched the wheel. His eyes were beginning to flash red.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 9, 2009)

Kagami looked crossly at Tesla. "You picking a fight?" she growled clenching her fist. She revved the engine whilst looking Tesla dead in the eye. "friend, you better back down and let go of the steering wheel."

It was just then that a convoy of Vatican members came towards them and stopped when they had noticed the large smoldering crater and the truck which Kagami had stolen from their ranks. 

"Hey! that's the party truck!...I mean the supplies truck!" one of them said

"Heh, looks like we hit the jackpot guys. We were meant to get that 2 days ago. We had a party but no booze. These fuckers are gonna pay. Amen." a gruff sounding guy said. They poured out of their respective vehicles 12 men in total.

"aw Shit! They're gonna try and take away my booze now!" Kagami said letting go of the wheel and slamming the door shut. She stood before the 12.

"There ain't no way I'm letting you take my booze. Not much left and my pet is probably drinking it all anyway but it's the fucking principle!" she said

"What principle!? You stole it from us." a baby faced one said, amazed at her audacity

"Details!" she said holding her briefcase. "and if we're fighting, no attempting to rape me. I know its hard but please try and restrain yourselves!"


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 9, 2009)

Tesla quickly analysed the situation. Three vehicles, twelve men. They didn't look particularly strong, but they outnumbered Tesla and Kagami six to one; that is, unless Kagami's companion was any use. A quick glance over him reassured Tesla that he probably wasn't.

In that case, he had to reduce the numbers - quickly. 

His spirit energy went berserk as he activated his body shift - to the soldiers, it would look like he had disappeared. He leapt out of his seat and ran straight at the first party, jumping over the head of the closest - he looked young - and broke his neck, dropping him to the ground.  The three other men around him turned around, weapons ready - but Tesla had gone.

By the time the first noticed that he was next to him, Tesa's fist had already connected with his jaw - it cracked, and he flew to the ground. Tesla rubbed his knuckles.

Now there were only two left in the party. Tesla calmed his energy back to his core again, and reached high into the air, drawing his golden sword from the ether. Electricity crackled and shimmered around the blade as the two soldiers remaining stared, gobsmacked at him.

'I'm going to give you one chance', he said, 'to back down - you guys are low ranks. You might not even be fanatics; I can tell you that you don't stand a chance against me. Just get back in the vehicle, and drive away'

The man on the left, with lank dark hair and a long nose shot for his revolver that was hanging at his belt. He thought he was quick. He wasn't.

The thick blood drained from Tesla's sword as the man's head slowly began rolling down the road. The other man went insane at the sight, and rushed straight at Tesla, screaming - Tesla ducked his punch, and delivered one of his own to the man's stomach. A mouthful of blood fell wetly to the floor. The man staggered, trying to raise himself, but he didn't have a chance - Tesla's foot connected with his torso in a vicious roundhouse, and he flew back, crashing into the side of the vehicle he'd been driving. Tesla heard his back break.

He turned to face the remaining two parties. The baby-faced man who'd talked to Kagami looked mildly sick. Tesla flashed back to Kagami's side - 'let's take them out'.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 9, 2009)

"Take them out? Their not even my fucking type!" she said. She could have changed Pandora's Box into the minigun and mae relatively short work of them but decided she needed to vent. The case turned into the Shuriken form, Kagami using it as a sheild from the on coming gunfire. There was no organisation wiithin the ranks, there was a half second gap in which everyone was reloading. That's all she needed. 

Kagami threw the giant weapon, the blades revolving quickly and making short work of the Rook. She had her back to the side of the truck, ensuring that she wasn't bllindsided. The shuriken continued to travel around behind them and the guards were unaware that the weapon always came back to her. Gunfire ensued, Kagami spun and ran towards the truck and ran up the side of it and pushed herself off, spinning gracefully in the air as the bullets whizzed by her. She landed on man's shoulder with one knee and slammed home her other knee into the man's face.

"Bang!" she said adding her own sound effects to the battle. The most unnerving thing was that guards got the distinct impression that she wasn't even trying. Two heads rolled off as the shuriken came back to her hand, decimating whatever was in its path as it did so.

Still on the falling man's shoulder, she pushed off the man, sending him backwards into the rest of the group. The Shuriken changed into the minigun and Kagami held it, poised to take out everything. 

She glanced to the side. An entirely different vehicle came and stopped and one man came out. The guards all smiled. 

"We got a level boss guys!" Kagami said pointing to the behemoth of a man. He carried what seemed like a giant coffin on his back.

Short NPC Moveset Profile.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Grave

Coffin ? Grave carries a tremendous (though technically small, as it isn't the size to hold a body) metal coffin on his back which contains a variety of weapons that can be only used as special attacks. Grave can also use the coffin to strike nearby enemies, and if timed correctly deflect projectiles fired from a distance, destroying the enemy that fired them.

* Death Blow ? Grave fires a single rocket that explodes and kills every enemy within the immediate vicinity of the point of impact.

    * Bullet Dance ? Grave releases a machine gun from the coffin, and spins in a 360? circle, destroying everything around him.

    * Hellhound Roar ? Grave launches three rockets ahead of him. The attack has a greater explosive range than Death Blow and causes greater damage.

    * Raging Inferno ? Grave spins in a circle and fires his machine gun, and follows up by jumping into the air and doing it again.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jun 9, 2009)

With Shin

"I hate dealing with fodder."Shin sighed as he exited the truck and joined the others.Tesla displayed his skills by taking down a couple of their opponents.
"So everybody gets four or what?"He counted 12, which would be 4 if divided by 3.

"Darkholme."The raven flapped it wings and sped towards one of the men, at fullspeed it transformed into a sword and the blade ran itself deep into the chest of one their opponents.Shin used a mix of running and flying, to race towards them erratically, skillfully dodging the gun fire.The first step was to pull out his sword, which he then used to deflect the gunfire while his free hand generated a "Ghostly Sphere!"And launched it towards one of the Vatican members.The attack exploded in his face.

Then he went onto the last, for which he used a move inspired by Kagami's shuriken.It couldn't really be called a move though, it was essentially throwing his sword and relying on Darkholme's ability.His sword spun like a frisbee as it flew towards the opponent and left a deep in his throat as it passed him, when it did it's job Darkholme returned to his original form and after regaining control again he flew back to Shin.

Around then a new opponent arrived, one that seemed much stronger then the others.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2009)

Shahla followed Craig into Bergedorp. She wasn't impressed.

The city lacked huge, arching structures she had seen elsewhere. The city wasn't built to awe visitors or attract tourists. Bergedorp was built for war.

The houses were squat, uniform. The buildings closest to the wall were shorter than the others, and they steadily grew taller as they got closer to the heart of the city. "They built it that way to accomodate archers." Craig explained softly. "That way, if the wall was breached, the didn't have to worry about hitting allies. The entire city is circles within circles. It's aruably one of the toughest cities in the world, and it's army, though small, is veteran. Both Vatican and Demon Alliance have been trying to capture it since it declared independance, but they haven't succeded." Shahla watched the flow of Bergedorp. The people laughed and chatted just as they would other places, but there was a wariness about them. Craig and Shahla got several strange looks as they marched down the streets. "Strangers aren't a very common sight in Beregdorp." Craig said, voice still low. Shahla nodded and continued to watch. What suprised her most about Bergedorp was watching the children play. Demons and half demons played with humans like there was no differance between them. It was...slightly unsettling.

They eventually reached the vey center of Bergedorp, the tallest structure in the entire city. "The Citadel. Base of Bergedorp operations." Craig said. It was relatively nice, compared to the other buildings in Bergedorp.

They climbed what seemed a never ending staircase befor coming out on the top level. Craig grinned and pushed open the only door on the level. A man stood inside, his back to them. He was looking out the window of his small, unassuming office. Slowly, he turned to face them.

Shahla couldn't stop her eyes from widening in suprise. The man's face was split down the middle. The right side appeared human, but the left was green, scaly...demon. The man's face broke into a smile as he saw Craig, and pulled his into a rough embrace. After they broke apart, the man frowned.

"Of all the times Craig...why now?"

"I needed a place to hide Shahla here." Craig said, pointing towards Shahla. "I figured Bergedorp is as good a place as any." The man sighed and sat down.

"Kenneth!" A scrawny boy appeared in the doorwary. He couldn't have been more than 15. In his arm, he held a silver laptop, buzzing with compressed energy. A large sniper was slung across his back. He wore a gray sweatshirt and black sweatpants, his curly black hair falling over his too large glasses. 

"Yes sir?" He asked, trying to hide his glances at Shahla's chest and failing miserably.

"Get me and my friends here some coffee. On the double."

"Ri-right away sir." Kenneth said, snapping a clumsy salute. He shot off to the right, only to come back the other way. "Coffee machine's this way."

"Craig, Craig, Craig, Craig, Craig." The man said after Kenneth was out of earshot. "What am I supposed to do with you?"

"You sound tired. Are you OK?" Craig asked, concern in his voice. The man shook his head.

"I haven't had much sleep lately. Craig...Bergedorp is about to fall."


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 9, 2009)

Tesla laughed a little, and turned to face his second ally - 'Shin is it? I'm sorry, I underestimated you!'. He was beginning to enjoy the battle - all three of them had taken out their opponents with ease. But this hulk of a man looked more dangerous. He was huge, and carried what looked distinctly like a coffin on his back.

Tesla smiled again. Big opponents, he didn't mind. Still, his strength was an unknown, so he decided to test it out; aiming the tip of his sword directly at the huge man's throat, he shot a bolt of electricity towards him. The huge man reacted surprisingly fast, managing to bring the coffin round in front of himself to use as a shield. _Probably a bad idea, that_, Tesla thought as the brute let out a roar, dropping the coffin in front of him and gripping at his charred right hand.

'Obviously not the cleverest opponent then', he remarked.

No sooner had the comment left his mouth than he heard the distinct sound of a rocket whooshing through the air - wide eyed, he flipped to the side and rolled, propelling himself back upwards with his free hand and landing crouched on the bonnet of their jeep, just in time to shield his eyes as the mountainside exploded in front of him.

The explosion was fierce, and the party were lucky that it hadn't caught the jeep's engine - nonetheless, Tesla was thrown from his position and onto the road, sliding backwards several feet and coming to rest; thankfully nowhere near the mountain's edge. 

He got to his feet - no serious injuries. He'd have to watch out for that one.
Still, he couldn't be hit if his opponent couldn't aim - Tesla sacrificed the access to his sword as he activated the body shift again, and he sprinted in a zig-zag back to where the huge man was standing. Dodging a slowly directed punch, he leapt upwards and delivered a kick to his face - the bulbous nose broke, but Tesla was astonished to suddenly feel a grip round his leg. 'Oh shi - '

Tesla careered into the side of the mountain, painfully slamming his back into the hard rock before falling ungracefully to the ground, landing in a heap. He struggled to his feet again, feeling rather more stiff than before. 

The man with the coffin's face was covered in blood, and he grunted as he tried to wipe it from his eyes. 'Guys' - Tesla coughed - 'I think this is our chance!'


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 9, 2009)

(Outside of Grandbune)

Jegrand gulped down as many drinks as he could as Kagami, Shin, and Tesla dealt with the vatican. "Fucking idiots, gonna get themselves killed" He thought to himself as he hotwired the truck, The roaring engine coming to life as he gripped the steering wheel. The tirings skidding back as he attempted to leave the scene drink in hand. "SEE YA MOTHERFUCKERS! THANKS FOR THE BOOZE HAHA!" Jegrand laughed as he thought he had made the perfect getaway.

(Casino, Metropolis)

"21, Blackjack" WOOOO! The demons cheered as Greed won another hand, his chips stacked neatly in his corner like a small fortress. The dealer spitting out to more cards in front of him "Hit me" The cards adding up to 20, The dealer revealed the cards on his side and revealed that Greed's was higher winning him more money. Money hungry women gripped at his arm from each side as a giant grin grew on his face. Shoving his tongue down their throats he took a quick swig of liquor and prompted the dealer to give him more cards. "Man i love this city" Greed though with a smile on his face.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 9, 2009)

'Ah-ha,' the rapier wielding opponent cried, 'at last we mee-who the hell are you?'

Catcher and the newcomer's blade were locked together. Whatever else troubled him, he knew that he had to be careful.

'What the hell are you talking about? You attacked me.'

'Ah,' the man suddenly went wild eyed and disengaged, dropping his sword fluidly into it's sheath. 'It appears, that I should not have troubled such a fine, upstanding member of the church as yourself.'

Catcher was having trouble keep a grips with the situation. The urge to stab this oddly dressed man arose. 'Why did you attack me?'

'Er, ever heard of the Jabberwok?'

'The what?'

'I thought not. Near here lies the town of Bergdrop, and within it I spoke to a storyteller. He was an outcast, shunned by the population because they saw his wisdom as raving madness. They saw him as one of those two bit con-artists that looked at the church and saw only the most efficient money making machine in the world. Alas, they are mistaken, for a good friend informs me that the Vatican will be bankrupt within the decade.'

Catcher just goggled at this newcomer, no longer sure if any of this was real. Maybe he had died, and was in some sort of obscure,  and annoying, purgatory.

'Of course, I am wise enough not to follow in their predicament. Wise investments are the way to go, and I see war as a growth area. War! For is it not war that I find myself in a position in? Am I not now hunting, or perhaps hunted, through these caves and cliffs and canyons? Of course, being the mighty warrior that I am, my biggest predicament is that when I complete my quest my riches will be of such a magnitude that I will need to take measures against it corrupting, for I once heard that money is the root of power, just as power is the most potent of corrupters-I may even find myself in the position of a god-a cruel god abusing and looking down on his followers-and the blasphemy in such a thought makes me blanch. No, good soldier, could you imagine a humble man such as myself ever pursuing the mantle deification?'

Catcher realised his mouth was hanging open. He wondered, vaguely, if the man he was talking with was mad. 'Who are you?'


'I? I am the great swordsmen el Tario!'

'Uh-hu,' catcher said slowly. His head hurt. 'Why did you attack me?'

'The Jabberwok! It is described as a great crow, except not a bird. No, not a bird, but a hoarder of treasures. Enough treasure for a man to literally buy his way into heaven!'

Catcher did not know what to say.

'Ah, but I have mistakenly attacked you good sir. Allow me to present you with recompense. This whistle,' he thrust out a cheap, plastic whistle grasped in his hand, 'call on it five times and I shall rush to your aid.'

'Why five times?'

'In case you accidentally blow into it. Four times in a row.'

Then the man was gone in the flash of a black cape, leaving behind him a smoke bomb that did not go off.

Catcher massaged his head. He was sure he would know if he had banged his head badly, and the whistle in his hand felt very real.

Guess there was nothing else to do, save follow the river.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Caedus (Jun 9, 2009)

Drake narrowed his eyes...he again hesitated. He was so sure to kill the foe before him but the sounds of Mion troubled him and the person before him was not himself. But without any signs of hesitation, the Dhampir drew his gun and took quick aim before firing several rounds towards Mion...the shots were quick and unexpected. But as quick the attack was, the former Assassin changed direction of his aim and aimed towards the foe before him once more and fired only one round towards the forehead..


----------



## Vergil (Jun 9, 2009)

Mion felt the bullets penetrate her. One in the kidney, the other chipping a chunk from her frozen arm. She didn't care, her frenzy was too much fun, in fact if anything the pain spurred her on, whipping at Kiya harder and faster. 

"More! Hurt me more!" she said quite mad now. Lust was trying to talk to her but she couldn't hear it. This was one of the best times she had had.

_______________________________________

Metropolis.

"Oh!" Lust said. "Seems like my little baby is having too good a time to even listen to me. That usually means she's quite injured. Oh I do hope she makes it out alive." she said to Pride.

"Tell me baby, if you were to fuck me ever so hard.... What do you think our little one would be like?" she said. "But I know if Master fucked me I would enjoy it. A lot. Please sir..." she pleaded with Lucifer. "Please sir....won't you?" she said still yearning for it. She could feel Mion's ever growing Lust and it was transferring into her. "Oh Please...someone..."she fell to the ground overwhelmed. Even she had never felt a desire this strong. Mion's potential was quite frightening.

____________________________________________-

Outside Bune

Kagami stared at Grave ready to unleash her attack when the truck started and started to drive away. She saw Horaldo (aka Jegrand) driving away in it. 

"Horaldo! NOOOO! Reptiles can't drive!" she screamed the unlikely sentence and rand after the thing leaving the pair to deal with Grave. The door of the back was still open and Kagami was at full sprint trying to catch up with it. She jumped and grabbed onto the swinging door, the momentum sending her crashing into the side of the truck. 

She pulled her feet up to the side and stuck onto the side of the truck, running up the top of it

"Damn. Almost fucked myself up with that." she said reflecting that one slip and she would have been roadkill. She leaped to the front of the truck and poked her head so that it was upside down infront of the windscreen. 

"Horaldo! Where ya goin little fella?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2009)

?Why do I keep blacking out.? Tao grumbled as he lay bleeding on the ground. ?Better question is why am I bleeding so bad.? He turned his head to the right and then the left. ?It hurts to much to move. I might as well just keep sleeping.? He let?s out a sigh, ?Fine by me though~? He smirks and let?s his consciousness drift off into the blackness of sleep. 

  With Annalisa- 

  VROOOM!!!! The bottom of the Lamberghini is visible to a small animal as she flies over a hill and crashes into the ground not affected at all by the crash. ?I pride myself on my ability to catch demons!?  He laughs, pushing the gear shift forward. ?I?m going so fast I don?t even have to push down the clutch!? She giggle to herself, It was fun for her to offroad in a lamberghini? course it was, who wouldn?t find it fun. ?I NEED MORE MUSIC!? she cheers, tossing in a CD.

  Just One Night With You

  Anna begins to beat on the steeringwheel as the song booms. The car takes a few sharp turns and cuts through a few trees. She slowly begins to bang her head as the song picks up a bit of speed. She turns the wheel sharply a few times and narrowly avoids a small squirrel. ?WATCH WHERE YOU?RE GOING!? a man on a horse shouts at her, she simply continues to drive through the grass and bang her head. ?It?s always fun to listen to music while you drive!? she laughs. 

  ?DIAMONDS!! And dust.? She bangs her head and beats on the wheel. ?LAMBERGHINI?S!! Caviar!? Anna laughs, not realizing the river is coming up pretty fast. ?Oh?? she blinks and slams on the breaks, then turns the wheel far left as she can, causing the car to spin out of control. ?It?s a good thing this is reinforced!? she thinks to herself before the car flips onto it?s side and begins to perform a barrel roll over Tao?s unconscious body and landing on the other side. ?I survived.? She blinks.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 9, 2009)

Damian laughed and held his hand out, his scythe moving to spin in front of him. The bullet was deflected and he grabbed his scythe. His eyes glanced from Drake over to Mion. The control was wearing off. "That's.... That's enough!" He yelled, his scythe folding into the sword. He put it on his back and put his hands out over to Mion. Strings of his demonic magic connected to Mion. They were his Puppetry technique. He held the succubus' hands back with the strings.

"Hate to see such a pretty girl get whipped like this." The half-demon said, continuing his restraint of Mion. "Not that Mion isn't a looker herself, but can't let a perfectly hot girl like blondie get whipped... Violently, that is." He laughed.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2009)

_Royal Blue_

In the dead of night a black helicopter arrives at an old castle outside the city. The stones of the castle were as black night, and only the glowing lights from the heli-pad allowed the copter to land. 

The Inquisitor and his retinue had arrived in Royal Blue. A brigade of Knights awaited them at their arrival, and escorted the group deeper within the ancient black castle. The hallways were lined with pictures of Inquisition members and candelbaras providing faint lighting. 

They were lead to a small room devoid of any features save for the suffocating blackness the castle's stone provides. This alarmed Castor and the muscular rook, both of whom reached for their weapons.

"Do not fear. The darkness does not always hide malicious fiends." An elderly figure stepped out of the shadows, clad in a blood red robe with the Inquisition's mark emblazoned on its lower-midsection. 

"Lord Inquisitor Ypres." The Inquisitor bowed to his superior, and his retinue followed.

"Toquemada." Ypres said. "We have urgent news to discuss. If your retinue does not mind..." 

The Inquisitor made a quick gaze on his retinue, who left the room in a snap.

"Now then." Ypres smiled. "Let us begin our business."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 10, 2009)

For a moment Heather’s eyes glazed, her body going from tense and on alert to relaxed,  her head moved as if she was going to nod in response.  But, just as quickly her body returned to it’s normal state and a spark flashed in her eyes.  “What the hell was that?”  Heather says looking almost horrified at the man before her.  “Oh I get it!”  she snapped angrily.  “Your not only some asshole that goes around fucking insulting women but some how you get your damn jollies from doing some sort of mind fuck!”  she glared at him her chest heaving from her anger.  “I should riddle you full of fucking bullets!  You know that?!”  Heather snapped poking him in the chest.  “And, why the fuck do you care about what happens to me anyway?  You want me to come with you?  Why?  You want to fuck me?  You want fucking suck my blood or eat my damn kidneys or what ever the fuck it is you do?!”  She whirled around for a moment then turns back.  “Fine.  You want me to come with you?  I will.  But, the first time you fuck around or try that fucking mind shit…this chainsaw will be so far up your ass you will be shitting out your chest!  Got it?!”

*************************************

“Right…”  Shax said looking Phoenix over.  “You know.  You look pretty hot as Mion.  Why don’t you stay in that form?  At least it would be better company.  Besides, she will be mine anyway.”  he stuck his hands in his pockets and walked up to the nearest car.  Looking around only slightly, Envy slammed his hand through the window and unlocked the door.  “Let’s go.  This baby is mine now.”  He grinned climbing up into the drivers seat of Hummer.

*************************************

“Shit!”  Kiya screamed as the tip of the whip kissed her stomach making a small line of blood appear.  It wasn’t but seconds before three more lines joined the first.  “Fuck…” she cried unable to load her bow to get off a shot.  In protection she crossed her arms over her stomach to prevent more injury.  Only to have the whip begin on other parts of her body.  

She cried out every time the whip hit, luckily for her she was still wearing the trench coat Drake had given her.  Unfortunately it only stopped her from bleeding.  Kiya could feel the welts raising on her skin.  “Damn it!”  she yelled dropping to her knees and covering her face as the whip left a red streak on her cheek.  “You fucking bitch your done!”  Regaining her feet Kiya pulled her dagger in one hand and an acid tipped arrow in the other.  

Moving quickly she flinched every time the whip made contact only pausing for a moment before charging forward once more.  Kiya knew she heard shots and the other two speaking words but her soul focus was Mion.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2009)

((Apologies for the autohits but for the sake of story progression Mion needs to get to Metropolis))

Mion vs Kiya

The trenchcoat that Kiya wore was reduced to shreds and Mion watched in fascination at the red marks that were appearing on Kiya's near naked top half. Mion though was heavily injured. Her regenerative abilities had closed the two holes around the midsection where the bullet had passed through. It stemmed the bleeding but she couldn't keep up with this for too much longer. 

Then Damian bound her with the puppet technique and it was back to three on one. Her eyes bulged "You going to hurt me? You ...goin...to punish me..? Ahahahaha!" she screamed hysterically. She had all but been defeated. Her left arm was nothing but ice, her right side was completely charred from the explosion. She had arrows sticking out from her and two bullet holes. Really it was a miracle she was even standing.

She panted and glanced at her frozen arm. She couldn't shapeshift without sacrificing it. She grinned maniacally. She would have to feed and rest for a while after using this technique but it needed to be done.

Her form changed, her left arm shattered and everything else went to Hell. This was her most powerful form. 

Link removed

Kiya was still charging at her when the arm shattered, showering her in Mion's toxic blood. She spun her entire body around, lifting Damian clear off the ground and slamming him into Drake, sending the pair flying backwards.

Mion quickly leaped into the drivers seat, changing form into something more sensible and escaped, struggling to keep her eyes open as she sped to Metropolis.


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2009)

Argen nodded. The real suggestion technique didn't work off the bat, but he had the feeling the secondary effect of it, to make the person consider the suggestion had slowly changed her choice to come with him.

Argen looked back at the woman. "Arg, I am sorry for suggesting your mind, but Osirian is a dangerous place, and even more so on this night. For some reason I felt it was my duty to warn you, and then as you stormed off, it was my fault to stop you from dying."

Then Argen looked her up and down.
"Although to be honest, some of that shit you said I would do to does seem appealing, but only if you agreed to it." He grinned. 

_"ARRRRRRRRRG!" _Argen looked around and three men, skinny and with skin dropping off at certain places walked out from around the corner. 

"Argen, Argen, Argen! you know this off cut of the river is our play ground, and tonight on the festival of the dead, we get all the pickings, so hand over that tasty beating heart you got there."

Argen looked over at the 3 zombie men. "Cray, she is going nowhere with you guys."

The leader of the 3 looked over to Argen. "You really think you have the right to deny us the pleasures of my, hell even your festival. She is alive, and thus she must die, but we can have some fun and fill our bellies first." 
Argen looked at them. "Cray you decrepit piece of walking shit, think you can beat me, of one of the highest class of undead."

Cray wiped back part of his hair over the remaining parts of his scalp. 
"That may be so, but there is 3 of us, and you need to protect that beating heart. I know you don't know much magic so you can kill us, but decapitation works well on you." 

Cray jumped straight at them, his crippled fingers curled into a deathly claw shape, and his two cronies lagging behind him. The attack was a surprise and Cray was scratching at Argen's eyes, the diseases this low class Zombie had were enough to kill humans from even proximal contact.

"Zahid! You furry piece of shit, get your crippled ass down here, if you even hear you."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2009)

Mion had been driving for a few hours, barely even aware where she was. She had arrived on the outskirts of Metropolis, crashing the Jeep into a school. Even demons needed to learn things.

She fell out of the vehicle in admist of a practical lesson on the anatomy of a human. Of course the poor man was still alive as they investigated his legs. Mion stumbled to the front of the class, about to pass out, quickly stripped off and clambered ontop of the man.

"Excuse me if you could go feed somewhere else..." the demonic teacher said sternly, cut off suddenly by a sharp piercing and quite insane look on Mions face. 5 nails shot out from her fingers and impaled the demons head.

"You...?" He said as he fell to the ground, dying. Most demons knew of Mion. The prodigy that was Lusts favourite. The Loyal that had been featured heavily in the Daily Demon, the newspaper for the demon, by the demon. She continued to fuck the man, but she barely had the energy to torture him as she did so, limiting herself to half assed attempts to guage out his eyes and tear at his flesh. She was disgusted with herself when the man actually came inside her. She pounded him and achieved her orgasm, squeezing her legs and absorbing his soul. 

She felt better and could at least use some of her powers and be able to walk in a straight line. She dressed herself and walked past the demon kids. 

"Lesson one. Don't mess with a hungry demon." She said and stomped out towards the tower.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 10, 2009)

(In metropolis)

Lucifer paid no mind to Lust's pleas, For a moment he thought of what the war might bring and all the casaulties that would be lost in the process. "Mion, Valentine, Moorslyn, and Pride will lead one cell each" Lucifer said looking out to the fast black skies that reigned over Metropolis. "Each will be given 1 light bomb to plant under the city which will then be detonated within 10 minutes time, If the bombs are not detonated then i warn you don't come back to this city because" Turning to face his followers "I WILL FUCKING KILL ANYBODY WHO FAILS!" His spiritual energy spiking up pushing his Moorslyn and Valentine back just from the sheer force. "You can get your supplies and bombs on the 400th floor in Rego's shop, he's the weapon expert here..Now leave me" Lucifer said as the 4 quickly left the room.

Lucifer sulked in his chair as the giant doors closed, He let his head rest back abit letting the hot air invade his lungs making him feel so alive. Closing his eyes he made a mental connection with Greed another follower who was busy winning at the local casino, Activating his telepathy he communicated with "Greed, I've got a mission for you" Lucifer smiled as his thoughts reached him.

(On the way to Royal Blue)

A long white limo heads toward the city, Numerous Knights and Rooks surround the car as if protecting something very important. Inside the car was a short fat man, He was bald on top but had brown hair on the sides of his head, and a lavish mustache that grew over his upper lip. He wore a black pin stripe suit that had Cross decorated cufflinks. His skin was oily and he smelled of cheap cologne and cigar smoke. He broke the silence of the drive speaking to a silhoutted figure "It was so nice of the vatican to appoint an Apostle to accompany me on as i spread my message of truth, Especially one who is so beautiful" He smiled.

We see a young black haired woman, Her bust size would make any man want to fuck her. She wore a tight military type body suit which had armor plates on the shoulders and hips, The fabric worn close to her skin revealed her figure. The outline between her legs making any who stared stiff or wet depending on the sex and her nipples could be standing up when erect. She had bright green eyes and a small birth mark near her red painted lips. "Of course, The vatican protects those who has faith...Mr.Hughman" The woman spoke in a soft feminine tone.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2009)

Mistress Lust had been calling her for quite some time and she knew she was going to have to answer to her for not responding immediately.

She entered the tower and nodded at the guardsman. Always amused her at how weak he looked but how powerful he was. The old man smiled and opened the lift for her. She got in and the appropriate button lit up.

Level 69, the level of the Succubus.

She got out and looked at the door with the red light on it. She could feel the raw sexual energy emanating from it. The door swung open and there was screaming, moaning and wet sounds everywhere. Mion had gotten used to it, but lesser succubi were often overcome by the sheer level of Lust that was in the room. Mion hobbled in, still injured, still with a few arrows pointing out from her, the bullet wound had closed up but she still felt the horrible loss of her left arm.

Lust sat atop of a throne, having been dismmissed by Lucifer earlier. Mion knelt before her, kissing her foot. Lust, who had been kicked by Lucifer earlier, did the same to Mion and put her foot on her face, stepping on it.

"You didn't respond to your mistress."

"I'm sorry Mistress. I should have responded immediately." Lust grabbed at one of the arrows and twisted it inside her. Mion cried out slightly. "Please punish me..." she said with that lustful gaze in her eye

"Hm. Later." she said knowing that not doing anything to her was one of the worst things. Mion whimpered slightly as she tried to control herself. "Firstly, you arm."

"Yes Mistress. I would be grateful if you could heal it.."

"That's outside of my powers. However The Doctor could do it, if you beg."

"Beg?" Mion said, "I serve only you Mistress and...."

"Do as you are told!" she snapped. Lust wrenched out an arrow and dug it into the open wound of where her left arm used to be. Mion fell flat on the ground in pain and pleasure, "or do you want to only live with one arm?"

A fate almost worse than death. If she could not torture her victims properly then she did not have a purpose. Yes Mistress." They made their way up to the 325th floor. Just as there was the sense of Lust outside Level 69, there was a sense of horror from behind this door. The Doctor was a disgusting man, so much so that low level succubus could not go near him for his repulsiveness. Mion had to please this man. She looked down submissively as the door opened and she was suddenly pulled in.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 10, 2009)

Chiyoko arrived at her desk rather early today. Last night she heared some kind of helicopter in the distance and it kept her from getting back to sleep. She opened the door to her office and began walking toward her desk when a letter caught her attention.

"What is this?" She wondered sitting in her seat as she examined the letter. Chiyoko was a cautious woman and examined anything that was put on her desk before doing anything with out. After a few minutes of studying the letter Chiyoko figured it was alright to open it. "From the vatican?" Chiyoko said surprised "They normally come straight to me."

Chiyoko looked over the letter and became rather intrested in what they were telling her. "So Kolharts is on his way to Royal Blue as I speak huh?" Chiyoko looked out her window and stared at the court yard below he office. "The place where Kolharts will be speaking is right outside my office" she says to herself.

Chiyoko turns back in her seat and runs her hands to her thinning white hair "I guess a meeting will be called soon. I best be prepared for whatever may happen."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2009)

"Bergedorp? Fall?" Craig asked, standing suddenly. "How?" The half demon, half man shook his head.

"We're stretched too thin Craig. We have our limits, but the Vatican has been able to keep up a cycle of soldiers so our enemies are always fresh. We have a week. Maybe less. Craig fell back into his chair.

"I have the coffee sir." Kennth said, holding a tray with 3 cups on it.

"What? Oh, good lad. Go on now." Kenneth nodded and walked off.

"So what now?" Shahla asked, speaking for the first time since entering Bergedorp. "Do we leave?" Craig stares into his coffee, saying nothing.

"The other leader's and I are working on an evacuation plan for when the Vatican finally breaks through. We've set charges up in the sewers, under the main city. We'll get everyone out and then blow this place to hell." Craig stood up.

"What do you want us to do?" The Mayor regarded Craig and Shahla thoughtfully.

"Wel...now that you mention it...we do need somebody to head down to the sewers and make sure that the Vatican hasn't been able to sabotage the charges in any way. Could you two take Kenneth down there and make sure it's they're allright?" He asked. "I'll understand if you'd rather leave as soon as possible.

"Well I guess we should g-"

"No problem." Craig said firmly, grabbing Shahla by the wrist. "We'll check on them." He leads Shahla out of the office, and she yanks her wrist out of his grip.

"You idiot! You're going to get us killed! You heard him, Bergedorp is doomed. There's no point int staying. Craig shakes his head and grabs her again, dragging her down the hall.

"Kenneth!" Craig shouts. The scrawny bo appears, pushing his glasses further up his nose.

"Yeah?"

"You're supposed to take us down to the sewers and-"

"Check the charges, I know, I know." Kenneth says, waving offhandly. "Come on. Follow me."

*About a half an hour later....*

Craig emerges from the lift into the sewers. The first thing he thinks about is the smell. The severs reek of dead and dieing flesh, hundreds of years of garbage, and shit and piss piled on top of each other. Shahla gags, but Kenneth doesn't seem to notice the stench. He walks down the catwalk briskly,opening his laptop as he goes. He tosses the small silver computer out in front of him and a rune on the bottom begins to glow with a pale blue light, suspending the laptop in the air directly in front of Kenneth.

"First charge...check." Kenneth mutters, ignoring the roaring sewage water beneath him. "The next charge is this way." He sets off again.

"Uh, how many charges are there?" Shahla asks, gagging as a new wave of stench engulfs her. Kenneth blinks owishly.

"Oh. Only about 200."


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 10, 2009)

'Kagami? Kagami!! Oh for...'

Tesla turned back to the enemy. Fighting had been fun at first, but he didn't have the time for it anymore. He needed to get back going in the right direction, away from Grand Bune, and start working on a way to bring these two obscene regimes down. He wasn't the greatest team player, but a rebel group may be the only way.

'Sorry if you wanted to join in some more' he said quickly to Shin as he sprinted past him, gathering energy into the tip of his sword, 'but I've had enough of this fat idiot'. 

The huge man roared and began producing something from his case, but this time Tesla was serious - an even louder, guttural scream rocked the area as Tesla's sword plunged into his stomach through his back. He screamed as the stomach acid corrupted his body.

'I'll make this quicker then'

Tesla filled the sword with energy, then let go and flipped away. He turned and walked past Shin - 'you might want to stand back a bit'.

The brute clasped at his stomach and raged with anger, confusion and torment as the blade embedded in him began to swell, leaking electricity through his body then - *CRACK * - the sound of the blade exploding in a flash of gold, and the remains of the man began to rain down on the road. There was no corpse. Only liquid.

Tesla turned his attention back to Kagami, as Shin dodged the globules falling from the sky. The jeep was getting further and further away, and even Tesla wasn't that fast. He'd just have to hope she brought that idiotic demon down... And then that she came back for him.

He had a proposal for her...


----------



## Watchman (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Zahid al-Khalud_ 



He had barely crossed even half of the distance to where he estimated the girl was before he heard Argen's shout of "Zahid! You furry piece of shit, get your crippled ass down here!" Hmpf. Crass as ever. But there was a new urgency to his voice. 

"Mhmm, he's really determined to protect that girl..." Reluctant as the werewolf was to admit it, it seemed he would have to put aside his usual policy of not looking for trouble - if Argentum was so fixated on this woman, and he failed to come to her aid, there was a very real chance that... the vampire would no longer be favourably disposed towards him, to say the very least. And in this form, he would not be able to render assistance before the skirmish was over.

"Women," he spat, and shrugged off his cloak, bracing himself as he triggered the transformation.

Pain wracked his form, like fire through his nerves, as his body forced itself to change to a different shape. Bones fused and seperated, his flesh and muscle contracting and expanding many times to accommodate his new size. His fingers became talons, extending from what was more paw than hand; his jaw elongated and teeth rearranged themselves; his spine unclenched like a fist opening to show its palm. He could not prevent a slight roar of pain, and was unable to move for a few moments as his body recovered.

*You owe me for this, Argentum...* he grunted from a mouth not made for human speech, and broke into a loping run to reach his embattled ally and his new companion.




---


*Spoiler*: _Solomon Page_ 



The mood in the Vatican's forward camp for the Bergedorp campaign was enthusiastic; exultant, almost. The fall of Grand Bune, its wicked iniquities and demonic abominations, to the pure forces of the Vatican, was news greatly welcomed by those who prepared to risk their lives for another campaign.

However, only the most foolhardy amongst them would expect an easy fight against the heretics of Bergedorp. Solomon Page was not a foolhardy man. A frontal assault against the fortress-city of the heathens would be tremendously costly, and, tempting as the prize of the city was, one must not forget the true enemy to the South - the Demonic Alliance would no doubt be planning a counter-attack for their most recent setback, and no matter how much he personally wished to bring judgement to those who had turned their back on the holy light of the Vatican, it would benefit only the Demons to have the Vatican's men bled white against such a foe.

His solution, instead, was a simple one. A fortress that size must require supplies, and in great number. Deny it its daily bread, and the heathen will be coaxed out of its shell, to be struck then with overwhelming force. Such tactics could not defeat Bergedorp, but would ultimately weaken it when High Knight Hasato Aishito and the main force came to deliver the final hammer-blow.

Cradling his twin pistols, Solomon smiled. Soon, they would strike, soon. And throughout the West, all would know that the might of the Vatican could not be denied.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 10, 2009)

The smell was what got to her, a horrid putrid smell that almost made her gag. There were hands, horribly sweaty perverted hands. She was used to the latter but it was the fact that there were so many of them.

"Well well well, if it isn't Sonozaki Mion, this is a rare treat." The doctor was a putrid man, yellow and had slime on him. A demon from a forgotten time but one that was as repulsive then as he was now. Mion actually flinched.

"Looks like even you have your limits. Let me tell you how things work here. Equivelant trade. You have to do things for me that warrant me healing you and a replacement limb is pricey."

His eyes glowed. He was a shapeshifter, he could change into anything he wanted but got a...feeling knowing that they were forced to do things to their worst nightmare. His second ability was mind reading and like the succubus who read people's desires, he read peoples fears. What was it that Mion feared?

Not too much was the answer. The Doctor was impressed.

"Haha. Well now, only those that are in the Howl have such fearlessness. But...if I dig deep enough...ah yyes...repressing it well aren't we?" His shape shifted and Mion's eyes widened with abject terror. She didn't want to relive this. She was bound and gagged and for the first time since her first training session with Mistress Lust, she cried.

Flashback - 200 years ago.

Joanna Fairbright had never experienced happiness. Brought up in the very darkest pits of the slums, her mother was the only thing that kept her going. Her warmth and kindness during the eternal hunt for items that the vast majority in England took for granted. Shelter, Food and happiness. Though through the rough they still laughed. They knew comfort within each other a close bond between a mother and a daughter

Her mother was forced into prostitution and was constantly beaten by every man that she knew. Joanna had resorted to joining a gang of pickpockets with a snide master. They ran from the police, fear around every corner. Many of her friends had been caught, some of them were hung. None of these things were the problem.

It was a time when the public feared witches and hordes of villagers, would find and kill them. Of course Joanna was grateful for this but she had the sneaking suspicion that something wasn't right. Of course one day the inevitable happened and her mother was accused of being a witch. There was no proof. There never was but her mother and Joanna were taken. 

She remembered everything. Every single moment they were forced into confessing. Joanna had to, she couldn't stand the pain. A 12 yr old girl wasn't expected to. Her mother though refused to. They tortured her for days, before finally bringing out the metal cage and the rat. They placed he rat onto her stomach, putting the cage over it. The cage had no bottom. Then they heated the cage, the burning metal cinging her mother. In the meantime, Joanna was forced to watch, her eyelids forced open, her head turned to the side. Her body shuddered as the brutish man raped her, Joanna screaming in pain at every horrible thrust, mad Lust in his eyes as he fondled her. But it was what was happening to her mother that was making more tears fall. The rat, unable to go through the cage, had no place to go. It was going mad with the heat. It started scratching through her stomach, her mother cried out, confessing she was a witch in a desperate attempt to stop it. The guards looked on dispassionately as the animal burrowed further and further into her body. Joanna screamed for them to stop, trying to close her eyes at the horrow of her mother being tortured to death. She screamed until her voice gave out.

A few minutes later, her mother died. Her heart gave out from the shock of it all. Joanna was still alive, only as an empty shell. She had died a while back. Joanna had to be purified. She was whipped and then burnt at the stake. Something snapped inside her. As she died she cursed them, spat out that she would have revenge on everything.

She could have gone to the land of the clouds and angels but she couldn't forgive those that killed her mother. She went to Hell, through choice, her soul corrupted, her identity thrown away. She was no longer the bright eyed blonde haired Joanna. She was Sonozaki Mion. A creature that had been made through pain and lust.

Present time.

Mion saw the scene over and over again as she was viciously raped. She cried out, unable to take it. After a good few hours of mental torture he stopped; Mion, a completely blank state, emotionally drained. The Doctor touched her arm and in a burst of blinding pain the limb regrew. Mion couldn't do anything, she was escorted out of the room, barely able to walk and dumped outside the 69th floor by some guards. She sat there shivering and convulsing horribly as she tried to repress the memories again. 

She couldn't.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 11, 2009)

“Fucking nasty shit!  Are those zombies?  They look like fucking zombies.”  Heather shivered slightly at the horrors before her.  Then the one that had been talking attacked the man next to her.  “Okay.  You know what?  If anybody is going to kill him it’s going to be me!”  Heather snapped hitting the button on her Lancer.  The engine roared to life the metal teeth spinning in a blur.  “Come on big boy.  Come get some…” she growled at one of the other zombies standing near by.  Heather moved forward waiting for one of them to charge forward.  It only took a moment before one gave a deformed lopsided grin from his half missing jaw.  

“So hungry…” it mumbled ambling toward her, somewhat cautiously.  It swiped at her once to causing Heather to jump back slightly before swinging again.  The second time Heather caught the hand with the blade of her chainsaw.  With a purr, the gun cut off the top of his palm and all four fingers.  It looked at it’s hand dumbly before narrowing his eyes and charging forward much quicker this time.

*************************************

“AAAAHHHHHH!!!!”  Kiya screamed in agony diving into the soft dirt of the shoulder.  “Get it off!  Get it off!!”  she yelled rolling in the dust, grabbing big handfuls and rubbing it as best she could where ever the corrosive blood had landed.  “Fucking bitch!  You will pay for this!”  Kiya yelled forgetting about the other two and only worried about making the pain stop, though with each handful of the dirt, it was rubbing off the blood.  But, there was to much for her to get all at once.

*************************

“Took you long enough…” Shax rolled his eyes at Gluttony when he got in the truck.  “And, you were complaining I was slow.”  

“Hey!  Get out of my truck!”  A man yelled from across the street.

“It’s my truck now!”  Envy grinned flipping the guy the finger before hitting the gas and speeding through town.  Shax flipped on the radio listening to the first song that happened to come on.  “That reminds me I think I need to pay the little slut a visit.”  He says to himself thinking about Lust.  

It only took about an hour for them to go flying into Metropolis.  “Home sweet home!” Shax grinned sliding the truck into a spot in front of the building some of the Howl resided in.  “Keep the truck.  I don’t want it anymore.  I have other things to do.”  Envy grinned tossing Phoenix the keys and looked up the building.

He walked through the door and to the elevator.  “69...” he laughed slightly hitting the button and watching the doors close.  Shax whistled to the music while watching the numbers.

“69.” a monotone voice said and opened the doors with a whoosh.  

“Now I can get that bastard out of my mind with a…little…fun…” Shax began then paused looking at the mess on the floor.  The side of his mouth went up in a smirk.  “Seems like Lust is tossing out her toys now…”  he walked forward and squatted down in front of her, Envy‘s eyes roamed over Mion and her sorry state.   “Hey…you okay?”  he asked brushing her hair back.  “No of course not.  Stupid question…” Shax said with a slight chuckle before moving a bit closer.  “Let’s get you to bed…”


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 11, 2009)

(Casino, Metropolis)

"Greed I have a mission for you" Lucifer's telepathic message causing Greed to roll a snake eyes losing all the money he had won seeing as how it had betted it all. The people who had crowded around the spectacle left as Greed rubbed his forehead. "Now what the fuck could you want a time like this" Greed thought placing an alcatraz pill on his tongue, The burning sensation and the numbing feeling that followed, The world the pill would paint for you was all worth the price in Greed's opinion. 

He left the casino and watched the burning sky "I need you to play executioner for me, Im sending 4 groups to Grand Bune to do a little errand. If any of them should fail well you know what to do" Lucifer's thoughts reaching the HOWL as greed grew a smile on his face. "Bout fucking time this cities so fucking boring" Greed said as he stole change out of a bum's cup and placed it into his pocket. Greed could feel the other HOWL's presence and was quickly becoming annoyed by it "Goddamit I thought their mission would keep them away alot longer and i was beginning to enjoy using Envy's room as my personal fuckhouse" Greed lamented over the lost property as he walked threw the streets of Metropolis.

(Royal Blue)

The group of Vatican soldiers arrive, Only one jeep of Soldiers getting off Atoli turned to Nolas who was on the other jeep. "You're not coming?" Atoli said with a slight melancholy in her voice. "Sorry I've got an important mission in Bergdorp" Nolas said with a faint smile not leaving the jeep. Atoli walked over grabbing Nolas's head and placed her soft lips against Nolas. The warmth of her lips and the slight pressure quickly made Nolas's blood rush to undesirable places, The other Vatican soldiers hollard as the Girl kissed him. "Come back alive" Atoli said jumping off the jeep, Nolas's face was red as he watched the girl head into the city.

"Hey chickenshit, go beat your meat some other fucking time we have a mission" Hasato scolded knocking Nolas out of his stupor. The jeep roared coming back to life as it entered the path once more this time heading to bergdorp. Hasato examined him some more as he let the smoke from his cigar heat his chest "Fucking apostles" Hasato thought as the jeep enetered the foresty path once more.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2009)

Following the scent trail left by Argen and the woman, Zahid encountered a far less appealing smell - that of the decomposing flesh of Osirian's most plentiful demons, and scowled. Though individually, they were not particularly strong, they could smell living blood in the air like a a shark in water, and were likely to swarm to find their prey.

Best to stop this infestation before it grew out of control. Finding the area Argen and the red-haired woman had met in, he saw the two of them grappling with an opponent each - Argen more focused on defence, and ensuring two of the zombies didn't get past him than actually offensively fighting. The girl held some sort of weapon in her hands, and was holding her own against another resilient foe. _That leaves one for me._

Pouncing, he tackled the third zombie to the ground, one large paw pinning it in place.

"Glad you could make it, you old bastard," Argen said with a grin, and Zahid simply scoffed in reply, grabbing his opponent's head and twisting it sharply. His neck snapped like a stack of reeds. _That will keep him down for a while_, he thought to himself, and rose, ready to help in the unlikely event it would be needed.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 11, 2009)

The truck barreled back going full speed with reckless abandoned as Jegrand only had escape on his mind, Somehow Kagami had managed to catch up and now interrogated the annoyed lizard

"Horaldo! Where ya goin little fella?"

"Listen Bitch my names not Horaldo its ah-ah--" Before Jegrand could finish his sentence the truck had back up off the road falling off and rolling some before coming to a stop. The sweet liquored poured all over the floor as the smashed bottles decorated the inside of the truck. Jegrand barely managed to survive as he crawled out of the useless metal junk. He panted up and down "Oh sweet Lucifer thank you for keeping me alive and for killing that annoying bitch" Jegrand said with his hands clasped together.

He ignored the various cuts and bruises he had just gotten from falling off the cliff as he was to busy thanking his lord for the blessing off killing off the annoying girl or so he thought. Jegrand licked whatever liquor he could off the floor before scanning the rocky area. He tried to move but quickly felt a sharp pain and fell to the floor, His ankle had been broken during the fall. "Dammit" Jegrand thought as he sank his razor sharp nails into his ankle, The skin ripping apart as the blood poured all over.

After skinning his foot enough he gripped the foot and pulled until it disconnected from his leg throwing it to the way side as the blood continued to pour. He closed his eyes and concentrated as the wound quickly closed up, bubbling and pulsating after a few moments of struggling and gritting his teeth in pain a new foot sprouted out as he moved it around getting used to it. "Hate doing that" Jegrand thought as it was more the certain number of times he could do it that annoyed him rather then the pain.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 11, 2009)

Drake pushed the half demon off him. Their foe finally escaped but he doubt it would be the last time he would see the demon. The Dhampir sighed as he looked around...so far it was just them but the sounds of Kiya struggling in the dirt seemed to be the only noise in the area. The former assassin shook his head, he wasnt sure how to deal with this as he walked over towards her. This was going to be quite...difficult. 
"_You need help with the dirt..._?" Drake asked. It felt complelty out of character and this was either embarassing or funny but Drake found it embarassing. Even if all the blood rubbed off...she would be covered in dirt which meant she needed fresh water to clean herself off but that was another problem for later.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2009)

“Sshhhh….It’s okay sweetheart…” Envy said sitting on the bed next to Mion.  His hand moved out and gently stroked her hair.  “My name is…” he thinks for a moment, knowing she would know his HOWL name, then smiles.  “My name is Shax…and I promise…I won’t hurt your mommy…”  Shax said moving his hand to her back and rubbing it softly.  “It will be okay…why don’t you close your eyes.  Get some rest.”  Envy’s had his other hand near his mouth trying to cover the smirk.  “You have been through a horrible ordeal.  Don’t worry…I will stay here and protect you…” Shax said quietly while still gently rubbing Mion’s back.  “Looks like I just might get something else that I want…” his smile stayed as he continued to comfort the succubus.

**********************************

“FUCK!”  Kiya screamed finally reaching the blood on the small of her back by wiggling in the dirt.  For a moment she lay there panting and looking up at the sky.  After a few moments Kiya sat up and looked down at her arms, legs, and chest.  Small burns covered her body from the blood.  Most weren’t more then deep red blotches but when she tenderly touched the small of her back she could feel the blisters forming.  “Damn it…I have got to put something on this shit…”  Kiya gingerly got to her feet glaring at Drake.  “Thanks for the help.  Or did you forget her fucking shit was like acid?” she snapped at him then tossed Drake his jacket.  “Yeah…sorry about that…” Kiya said flatly and looked around.  “She stole the fucking jeep!  Now what?!”

**********************************

“Alright…I’m fucking done with you!”  Heather growled at the zombie in front of her.  His hands kept swinging quickly though Heather deflected most of them with the blade of her gun.  Small nicks and gashes were now covering his arms.  “Why don’t you go to hell?!”  she yelled jamming the gun into his stomach.  For a moment it stood there and wrapped it’s hands around Heather’s throat.  

“So…hungrrrrrrrrrrrrrr….” it let out before looking down and seeing the chainsaw blade moving from where it first hit at the soft spot of his belly through to the ribcage.  Bone began splintering away as Heather continued to push it upward.

“You will not fucking feed on me!!!”  Heather screamed ramming the blade upward to it’s neck then pushed the butt of the gun down and sending the barrel straight into it’s brain before firing a few rounds.  For a moment she thought it was going to come at her once more.  It didn’t, instead the body fell to the ground leaving the head with the now completely vacant eyes stuck to the barrel.  “I told you.  You couldn’t fucking eat me…” she then began to look around for more.

"A werewolf?  Just keeps getting fucking better and better..." Heather said turning the gun with the head toward the creature.  "Don't make me tear your shit apart too..." she said not realizing he was there to help.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 12, 2009)

Gluttony simply stared at the keys to the truck then at the truck itself. He shrugged his shoulders and threw the keys on top of it, leaving it there for whoever wanted it. He preferred turning into something for travel rather than driving. That was too human for him. Phoenix walked inside the building, completely bored. "Envy's off trying to... Get off. I saw the way he was eying me as Mion. Maybe I should...." He mumbled, tapping his chin. He didn't know what to do at all.
------------
Damian walked over to Drake and Kiya. "Gotta love succubus blood. Burns like Hell, doesn't it?" He asked, having had experience with a succubus in the past. He looked around. "No Jeep... Can't go back to Grand Bune either. Any other cities nearby?" He asked them, not knowing exactly where many places were. He spent a lot of time in Grand Bune so was very confused not actually being there.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 12, 2009)

The crash echoed around the mountainside - its silence descended like an iron blanket, and a smouldering malaise gripped Tesla's heart. He clenched it, and began walking, then running towards where a scorched path in the tarmac led its brief distance off the edge of the road.

The drop was steep, but not colossal. 'Kagami!', he shouted through a wisp of smoke that caught him unawares - the jeep lay broken and twisted that distance below, but more worrying was that it was _burning._ A tiny lick of flame bounced through the bonnet and played with the metalwork. Forgetting Shin, Tesla clenched his teeth and jumped.

The earth was loose, but he managed to slide down most of the drop, landing with a slight jarring in the knees a few metres from where the jeep lay. It had clearly rolled somewhat from where it had first landed. 

A slight trail of blood caught his attention, and Tesla followed it with his eyes until he caught side of that demon from earlier - testing out a new foot he appeared to have just grown. _Did he do this?_

There wasn't time to wonder about that now. Instead, Tesla ran to the corpse of the jeep, and hefted it slightly off the ground so as to better look inside.

Kagami was lying on the earth floor underneath, miraculously having avoided being crushed by the vehicle. Tesla's left arm began shaking violently as it supported the weight of the jeep while his right reached in. 

He breathed a sigh of relief - as he clasped her wrist, he felt a pulse. She began coughing. Tesla couldn't help her like this. Growling, he used both hands to tip the jeep so that the side he was holding was a couple of feet off of the ground. The flames at the front of the vehicle were getting stronger. 

With a a shout, he shifted all of weight forward and pushed at the jeep, and it tilted just enough that it tipped over, revealing Kagami fully on the ground. It landed with another sound of rending metal and then - it disappeared.

Completely unbeknown to Tesla, they had all been resting on a piece of land much smaller than he had originally thought; the earth fell away where he had pushed the jeep, and a quick glance told him that _that_ drop was considerably steeper.

His arms ached furiously. Still, he took Kagami in his arms (_for the second time today_, he thought) and laid her nearest to where they had all fallen. He wondered which part of him she would kick this time for saving her life.

He sat down next to her to catch his breath, and caught the eye of the demon who was staring at him, its eyes narrowed. 'Shin!', he called out, never breaking eye contact, 'we could use some help here!'.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 12, 2009)

(Royal Blue)

The Limo arrives at the grand city, The fat man Kolhart stepping out of the car with his short stubby legs admires the sky before placing a hat on. The assigned Apostle gets out as well scanning the area, Her tight body suit getting more attention then Kolhart himself she continued walking the sound of her heels clapping loudly against the cobblestone. "You know my dear, Ever since the Jenovah's were thrown out of power and the Vatican took over the world has known blessings like never before. Advancement in technology, Vast military strength, _peace_" The word ringing in the Apostle's ear as she almost wanted to laugh in his face.

"But i can't help but feel as if something is admist" The woman looked at the fat man who was sweating prefusely despite the cool weather. "Really? And Why is that?" The Apostle said trying to keep the conversation going though she really didnt give two shits. Kolhart looked around the city and saw the Statue of Servante Wolflace an oldtime war hero. "Now that was a real man not like then men of today" Kolhart stated looking at a bum who was a few feet away. The apostle ignored him as they continued to walk entering a grand building. "Which reminds me I never got your name" Kolhart asked as they were down the hall that would lead him to Judge Chiyoko's office. 

"Tatiana Dubois" The woman said as Kolhart took her hand kissing it with his sloppy lips "Nice to meet your accuaintence Ms. Dubois" He said never taking his eyes off her. She forced a smile as the man headed down the office, once he was out of sight she quickly wipe her hand against her thigh trying to remove his disgusting saliva. "Pig" She said as her heels echoed threw the hallways as she left the man to be.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 12, 2009)

Drake glanced at Kiya, taking note of all the dirt and then glanced back towards Damian and took note of his small wounds, they werent bad but regardless, the blood could easily attract something. "_Alright...listen up. I dont know if I should trust any of you. I think I'm better of alone but I'm not going to leave you two right here. First things first...girl, relax. You scream any louder and we'll be having one hell of a time. Second, we gotta get the hell out of this area...were too caught up in the open. It's best we find a little location to rest at like some where with water and away from this area. Now unless one of you wants to try something or any of you object, then say it_" Drake stated simply. His eyes looked at the two...curious to see if they had anything else to say. He already knew Kiya was a traitor but he wasnt sure of the other guy, he didnt know much but either way...he still felt like he should at least leave other traitors in better poistions and considering past encounters, it was best he didnt travel alone.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 12, 2009)

Mion was almost helpless, nearly completely reverting back to her human self, to the point that her shape shifting powers turned her hair blonde and her eyes blue. The kindness was appreciated greatly shown by Shax. She turned to him

"It's too late...they already killed her. I thought they killed me but I survived somehow..." she said her memories starting from the point of her execution. "I felt burning and...what is this? I'm scared Shax." she held on to his arm looking around at the room she was in. Skeletons and whips and all manner of strange devices she had never seen before. She picked up a big black plastic cylindrical shaped item, accidentally pressing a button and causing it to wiggle around. She dropped it, believing it to be some sort of creature.

"This place is...different." she remarked, the sobbing subsiding for curiosity. She went to a chair with a leg rest and sat in it. The thing immediately spread her legs open and a spinning, flesh shaped penis slowky closed in on her. 

"Aaah! Joana screamed trying to get out. She eventually did having barely missed the violater. "I...should stop touching things here." she said innocently. "Shax. Thank you for....being so kind to me." she said going a shade of red and looking down to the floor. "Not many people have been nice to me.."

_________________________________________

Kagami woke up with a start.

"WHOOOOOOOOOOOO! What a fucking ride!" she belted out ignoring the large gash she had on her knee. "Horaldo! My god!" she said looking at the fiery truck then sighed in relief as she saw him wiggling his foot. "Horaldo! I thought you were a goner! But that just shows that any pet of mine is a tough cutie sonofabitch huh?"

She glanced at Tesla and gave a half smile and then checked her clothes. "Hm - looks like you didn't do anything perverted..." sh said and then got angry "Why the hell not?! You got a delicious babe like me, unconscious on the side of the road, I'm offended that you could resist. You saying something is wrong with me? You saying I'm fat?! Is that what you're saying?! Cos I'll kick your fucking ass!" she said in a storm of words. 

"But shit. We lost the booze." Kagami said a little depressed. "We have to find more! Horaldo! Use your powers of detection to find us more booze! Go on boy...!" she said whistling treating him now like a trained dog.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 12, 2009)

Castor watched from the shadows as Kolhart arrived to Grand Blue. He had switched to civilian clothes for his mission, which was to keep an eye on Kolhart.

"He is chubbier than I thought." Helmut, the bulky rook, said to Castor. 

"The physical form is meaningless when your words inspire millions." Castor told him. 

Inside Inquisition headquarters, the Inquisitor was making the final preparations for the assasination. 

"Divina, is the serum ready?" He asked. 

The female scientist nodded. She was by a table with various potions and elixirs surrounding her. 

"Bartimay, how is security?" The Inquisitor asked the thin sniper knight.

"Our agents have been planted sir. With a single order he'll be dead."

"And the scapegoats?"

Bartimay handed The Inquisitor some papers. "They are ready as well, sir."

The Inquisitor nodded. Kolhart was a disgusting fellow who easily gave in to earthly delights, but he had charisma, and the ability to manipulate the crowd. A pity he must die, with proper conditioning he would've made the perfect Inquisition puppet. 

"Very well. Begin the operation."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 12, 2009)

Royal Blue

*Knock Knock Knock*

Chiyoko looked up staring at the door infront of her as someone knocked. It was unsually for Chiyoko to have anyone come and visit her at this time of day. She quickly straightned up her desk removing non-important documents and removing them important ones out of sight.

"You may enter" Chiyoko yelled to who ever was at the door.

A fat short bald man entered her room walking rather slowly towards her. She looked at him with interest as he was sweating, but it was unusally cold today in the city. "Lard ass" Chiyoko thought to herself. After a few minutes he finally made it to her desk and gave her a bow.

"My name is Kolhart Lady Judge and I am happy to make your acquaintance." Chiyoko stared at the fat man up and down looking him over. "This can't the racist Kolhart can it?" She thought "The demons would rip is fat ass up."

Their was an uneasy silence before Kolhart decided to speak again. "Well as you know Milady today I will be speaking and trying motivate those to stand up against those disgusting sinners know as demons." Kolhart spoke with emphasis as he said the word demon showing his hate for them.

"These vile and despicable creatures should all be force to rot in the eternal pits of hell. They are unfit for human kind and their very presence makes me sick." Kolhart began to speak harsher about the demons as the few minutes he spent with Chiyoko went by. "So I hope you have a good view for my speech today Milady?"

Chiyoko leaned back in her chair and cuffed her hands. "Yes I have a good view the place where you'll be speaking is right under my window" she said pointing to the lage window behind her. "Though as one of the older and wiser members of the vatican I don't approve of your hate speech" she stated looking him straight in the eye. "Myself and demons have no love lost, but what your suggesting is utter madness. I have no real hate for demons it's a job...hell I even help one or two back when I was a high knight."

Chiyoko pulled further up to her desk and looked Kolhart straight in the eye "You are a man filled with hate and it will only lead to your down fall." Kolhart stared at the old woman in front of him and thinking how could she disrespect him like that. "Yes I'm racist I admit, but am I no different from you? You say it is your job to hunt down and kill demons, but is that no different than what I am doing? Trying to motivate the people to take up arms against these wrecthed beast? You and I are more similar than you think?"

Chiyoko clenched her hands togehter "We are totally different, but from this short time speaking with you I can tell you are the brillant speaker I've heared so much about." "Thank you for the complement Milady it means a lot" Kolhart bent down to bow gain and Chiyoko got this uneasy feeling as she watched his chins double.

They conversated for a few more minutes before Chiyoko dismissed Kolhart "I have much work to do now. If your done please leave my office" she commanded. Kolhart began to back up as far as his stubby legs would take him "Thank you for your time Milady I hope to see you again" he bowed once more and made his way toward the door.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 12, 2009)

(With Verg, Jonty, and Shin)

"Detection powers? And did she just call me Horaldo again" Jegrand asked still getting used to the new foot that still felt quite numb. He smiled his brown fangs adorning his mount "Sure detection powers" Jegrand thought with malice on his mind as he watched the liquor cascade out of the truck mixing with the pouring gasoline. Jegrands mouth filled with an intense ball of fire which he spewed all over the flammable liquid which quickly caused the truck to blow up in one blinding explosion.

BOOOM!

Tesla and Kagami were out of sight as the flames roar and fed on the ground. Jegrand smiled believing he had gotten rid of his headache as he tried to get away his new foot gave out on him still unable to take him anywhere as his body has yet to fully activate all the nerves. "Of all the times" Jegrand cursed as the flames serpentined closer in his direction his lizard skin beginning to dry up. "SHIT WHAT NOW!" Jegrand called out as the flames edged closer and closer


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 12, 2009)

With Tao/annalisa

?The hell was that?? Tao opened his eyes and looked where he could. There was a black car sitting not three inches from his face. ?Ah? close..? he thought to himself, the door then popped open and he could see a female with a large chest walk out, step on his face and stand over him. Giving him a clear view up the short skirt she was wearing. ?It?s true what they say, there?s always a silver lining.? He thought. ?hmm?? anna looked down. Tao just blinked. ?Nice panties.? He commented. WHAM! She punched down, her face red and her free hand used to her panties. 

?Ah, Wait.. you?re that traitor.? She blinked. ?Nice too meet you, I?m Tao.? He spoke, ?I?d shake your hand but i can?t move my shoulders and I?ve lost a lot of blood.? He yawned. ?Hmm?? anna looked around, There was some scorch marks on the ground. ?This looks like a pretty one sided battle.? She looked down at Tao. ?The guy just decide to let you live?? she asked. ?I dunno, I black out a while back.? He responds. ?Wellp, Stay here I?ll be right back to collect my reward~? she cheered and began to walk off, looking for the person who attacked Tao. 

?Why exactly is she looking for the guy who attacked me if she wants the bounty on my head?.? He sweatdropped. ?I?ve heard some half demons black out when they go into transformation?? anna looked around in some brush trying to see if there was any trace of a body. ?If I can find a body and prove he killed him I can probably get an extra reward~? she cheered. ?but, now?s not the time for thinking of rewards.? She tried to hold a serious face. ?Who am I kidding~?  She grinned and separated some bushes. ?sigh~ Nothin.?


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2009)

Argen smiled, the girl had taken one out as had Zahid. He needed not be careful of the other zombies if he were to attack. The two the others had taken out were shitty lackies, Cray here was, what you could call a middle class Zombie, he was raised right still had most of his body parts, could speak and think. 

Argen daren't kill, well destroy Cray, sometimes they were on good terms, but tonight he could take no chances. Argen flexed his muscles and threw the decaying man over his head, Cray went flying. 

Argen quickly catching up to the flying carcass proceeded to punch him in the stomach and then the chest while he was still midair. The crushing blow collapsing his chest. Cray cursed, at this time would be the best time to just take his head and crush it, but alas Argen was already in enough shit to drown an orphanage of small children so he just broke off Crays head below the neck and placed it in a nearby barrel. 

"In the morning hopefully someone will fix you back up, but this night just stay and remember why Vamps are the kings of the undead."

"Fuck you Argen, I got friends in high places, demons! They would kick your batty ass any day."

"Haha quit joking Cray, you have no friends." 

Cray mumbled under his breath, if he had breath that was.

Argen was done with Cray, for today. But he looked around and saw his furry friend and the human he decided to save tonight, he decided to write it off as Karma.

Argen walked up to Zahid and rubbed his head, to which Zahid snapped at Argens hand and gave him a very very threatening glare, to which Argen laughed.

Turning to Heather and pointing to Zahid. "This is Zahid, he is sort of my pet." Another low growl from Zahid. "But yes lets get out of her, before they regroup, I suggest my place, any objections?"


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 12, 2009)

(On the way to bergdorp)

The jeep stormed along the path, the rocky terrain no match for the superior tires made by the vatican for their combat ready vehicles. The engine roared threw the forest alerting the animals away as Birds flew and deers scampered from the cold machine. Hasato continued to smoke his cigars as usaul going already threw 4 of them, Nolas watched the rocky road beneath them being trampled his mind wandering off to a familar time where things were simpler and softer.

(Flashback, Nolas 10 years ago)

The wind blew threw the immense valley, The grass dancing with the gentle warm breeze as small houses dotted the area. We see a small lake with a giant oak tree standing guard over it providing shade for whoever might need it. A 7 year old Nolas splashed his face with the cold lake water as it ran down his hot cheeks caused by his running around. He smiled at his reflection as the water rippled, The lake's water so clear you could see the frighten fish beneath it swim away as the boy's hand invaded their home.

He sat along the lake side the grass tickling the small of his back as he pulled out a small roll of bread quickly taking a bite of it. He watched the sea blue sky pass over heard with a few clouds here and there. The soft bread blessing his stomach as he could feel it travel down his body, The breeze relaxing every nerve inside him let his muscles unwind as he lied back. His hair was much shorter back then though retain the same style it holds now, he wore a bright orange shirt and grey cargo shorts accompanied by some tattered black sandals which he had thrown to the side to dip his small feet into the lake.

The fish nibbled at his toes causing him to burst out in laughter as he held his gut "Stop it mr.fish your tickeling me" The young Nolas said with a smile on his face. "NOLAS" He quickly turned to the familar warm voice calling out to him. it was his mother a beautiful woman whose beauty was comparable to that of a goddess "Come on in it's time for supper" He quickly nodded getting up on his feet sprinting to his house almost forgetting his sandals as he cluchted it in his small palm. From the outskirts a large demon watches smiling to himself.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 13, 2009)

“Really?  What a pity…” Shax said with a heavy sigh.  “A sweet thing like you should be treated kindly.  Why would anyone do otherwise?  As far as this room.  We must have come to the wrong room…” He said looking around in surprise at the things around them, like he had never seen such contraptions before.  “Come…” he said holding his arm out to her.  “You can come to my place.  It’s only a few floors down…apartment number 1408...”  Envy gave her a winning smile to show he meant no harm.  “I promise you can trust me.  At least let me make you a cup of tea to calm your nerves.  Okay?  I will even give you the key and let you lead the way…”  He asked giving her an innocent look while holding up the key and keeping his arm out for her.

*********************************

“Oh fuck off!”  Kiya glared at Drake her normal innocent and sweet disposition gone for the moment thanks to the burning sensation crawling over her skin.  She looked around trying to decide on a direction.  “Well, we don’t go back there…” she said pointing the way they had come.  “So we go that way…” Kiya scowled slightly seeing a bit of black smoke rising in the distance.  “Can’t be any worse than these two…” she mumbled kicking a rock and began to head in the direction of the fire.

*********************************

“Right…” Heather said looking disgusted at the head on her gun.  She placed it between her feet and yanked it off.  “Nasty shit…” she grumbled kicking it hard between a pair of barrels.  After she watched the head roll away Heather swung the gun in the direction of the two.  “Okay…so…” Heather pursed her lips slightly before continuing.  “We go back to your house right?  What, so you can eat me?  You two are as undead as the rest of those fuckers!  What are you just saving me for dinner?  One sucks my fucking blood and the other eats the flesh?  I don’t fucking think so!  What the hell?  What do you want from me?” 

Anger showed in Heather’s eyes while she looked upon the pair until she heard strange noises coming closer.  “Okay.  Fine.  You know what?  Let’s just say for the moment you and your doggy here will take me back to your…place.  One false move and you get this fucking chainsaw up your ass?  Got it?  Let’s go…” Heather said her heart rate picking up slightly while she listened to the noises.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 13, 2009)

"I've got nothing against you guys. I wont try anything." Damian said, stabbing his sword into the ground, leaning against it. "However... Can we try not to go to a place with too many... uh... Bounty hunters? Vatican is not all that great for me either." He asked, scratching his head. "I've got a small... price on me. 35,000 Kelt. I know you won't turn me in. It's obvious that won't happen cause at least one of you has a bounty as well. I know she does for sure." He said pointing at Kiya.

"You must have a bounty or else a human would have no reason to flee from the Vatican members in Grand Bune." He pointed out.

--------------------

Phoenix walked into the elevator, shifting forms into an incubus. "Boredom drove me to this? Fantastic." He mumbled, pressing the '69' button. The Howl tapped his foot as the elevator moved up. "That's okay. I am a sexy beast as an incubus. Oh shit, the need to fuck has already gotten to me. Succubi and incubuses are so... Horny." He said, watching the doors slide open.

"Well then..." He walked into the room, examining the succubi who were examining him while licking their lips.  "This oughta be fun."

------------------

Dustin walked through Eden City, following the Knight who commands him, Angelo. "Where are we going?" He asked, taking in the vast amount of people in the city, many of them being Vatican members. "This city is crazy and people keep giving me looks."

"You are really young for a Rook. That's why they are looking at you." Angelo replied, gazing over the crowd after taking a brief moment to stop. "As to where we are going... A blacksmith."

"Blacksmith? Why? I've got my guns for protection." Dustin asked, putting his hands on his twin handguns.

"Guns aren't enough. You need a blade. I know this great smith not far from here. I gave him a special request for you." The Knight answered, glancing back at Dustin before approaching a small building. "It's here." He said, stepping up to the door and walking in.

Dustin followed, walking into the shop as well. A muscular man was standing behind the counter. He had a scruffy beard and a few scars on his face. "Angelo! This the kid? He doesn't look like much..." The man said, looking Dustin over.

"I've seen him in action. He's good. The kid has potential. Give him a break, Brick." Angelo defended Dustin's case. "Anyway, got the sword ready?" He asked.

"Yeah, yeah." The smith said, grabbing a blade from beneath the counter. It was a katana in its sheathe. "Some of my finest work. Sharp as all hell. But this kid needs to prove to me he's ready for this blade." He chuckled, tossing Dustin the blade.

The Rook was caught by surprise and the sword bounced between his hands before he got a grip on it. Brick could only laugh. Dustin unsheathed the blade and swung it sloppily through the air a few times.

"Give me that back kid. That was weak. Show me what you got or leave now." The smith threatened.

"Stop fooling around, Dustin." Angelo told him.

"Fine! Just give me a sec." Dustin said, taking a deep breath, closing his eyes to focus a bit. His eyes opened after a second and he grabbed the sword's hilt. He swung it quickly and gracefully through the air all around him. After his slashes were complete, he put the sword back in its scabbard. As if on cue, things all around the shop fell apart, caught in Dustin's attack.

The smith was dumbfounded and the cigarette in his mouth split in half from a slash. "Where did that come from?"

"What'd I tell you? The kid has potential." Angelo laughed, tossing Brick a bag of coins. "That should cover it, right?"


----------



## Watchman (Jun 13, 2009)

"Woman, if we sought to harm you, you would no longer be drawing breath." Zahid snarled. "Show some gratitude towards the people who saved your miserable life." Zahid grabbed the zombie he had incapacitated, flopping like a ragdoll. "Or do you think you could have held off all three of these without so much as a scratch? Pfah, someone who does not know this city should not be so arrogant. Tossing the zombie to the side, where it landed awkwardly on a decomposed leg, he could fairly smell rising indignation and anger from the woman. _Such a bother._

He glanced at Argen, clear irritation in his yellow eyes, but held his tongue. A crass joke, but still just a joke. Nothing worth getting too worked up about. "Mhmm, we would do well to get off the streets for the rest of the night. Since you know both our names, would you care to tell us yours, woman?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 13, 2009)

Joanna looked at Shax and nodded. She had never been treated so nicely before and her heart skipped a beat. "...OK..?" she repressed a voice inside her. It was faint but awfully frightening. As she left, Lust stood at the door and eyed the pair.

"Where do you think you're going with my student? And Mion....that form....oh...I see. The doctor really did a number on you huh? Oh I bet you cried sweetpea. Watching your mother getting brutalised like that." She shifted form to her Mother imitating her pleading for mercy.

"NO!" Joanna hid timidly behind Shax closing her eyes tightly.

"You do realise that she is a Pandoras Box." Lust told Envy, "I'd be careful if I were you. Or maybe you like to live dangerously" she said walking to him seductively.

"Stay away! He is a good man, I won't have him be corrupted by the likes of you!" Joanna said coming to Shaxs rescue

"Hmph. God you're sickening. Env...Shax, you do realise she will always be mine, don't you? Once Lust hits you, you're blinded to everything else." she said running his finger down her chest

"I'm not yours! I'm leaving with him!" Joanna shouted

"You'll be back." Lust said opening the door for them. "Try not to take too long, I have business with her."

_____________________________________--

Kagami was officially pissed. Her favourite coat was on fire and she had a headache. She burst through the flaming wreckage like a demon and tore through it. As she leaped through the fire, she saw Horaldo (Jegrand) in a bit of trouble, and she sprinted towards him

"Come on sweetie, let's get you outta here!" she said picking him up, using part of her demon like strength. She breathed in sharply and then noticed that Horaldo was making an almighty fuss about being picked up. She threw him to the ground, stood over him and had the blade of her shuriken pointed at his neck

"You better stay still whilst I'm trying to save your life, friend, or I swear to...something or other...that I'll kill you right here." The whole 'let me save you or I'll kill you' scenario was pretty typical for her level of logic.

"Now come on, hop on my back, this'll be tricky enough, even without you squirming around like a 3 year old." she turned to the flaming wreckage, "You OK there dude?" she asked Tesla, knowing that he would be fine, "If you need help, I'll be back down in a jiffy!"


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 13, 2009)

Having had quite enough of trying to wade through burning wreckage, Tesla mumbled the appropriate words and obliterated his body. Now invisible to most eyes, he entered the earthen cliff behind him and willed his way the distance up to the road. Popping out through the tarmac, he released the spell and yelled out as the pain shot through his body - it had been less than a minute, but retrieving your body from the other dimension still stung like hell.

Still, the relatively short time meant that it was only pain, rather than real damage that he had received. Before looking down to see how the frightening woman and her adopted pet were doing, he squinted his eyes to the distance and saw a blonde, slender figure walking towards him. His heart sank. _Probably some other unstable sociopath..._


----------



## Caedus (Jun 13, 2009)

"_You sure that's a good idea, what if our demon friend just happened to crash the jeep and well, I think it gets obvious from there_" Drake said. The Dhampir took note of the black fire as well and he doubt it would lead to anything good. He didnt mind the Vatican coming...he wouldnt mind a fight and once more he began to question his motives and beliefs. Drake figured he was stuck with them for now, it would be more interesting this way.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 13, 2009)

“Bounties don’t really matter.  Hell you get one if you don’t believe the church is right…”  Kiya said shrugging her shoulders.  She continued to walk down the road more moving away from Grand Bune then anything more.  Though she was curious about the smoke.  

Turning toward Drake she nodded.  “It could very well be that bitch.  In fact I hope it is.  I hope we see her charred body laying underneath the wreckage.”  she said kicking a rock and looking forward.  “I think there might be someone up there.  You guys see that?”  Kiya asked pausing for a moment then commencing her walk once more.

**********************************

“Now…now…”  Shax said bowing toward Lust.  “Don’t be such a sore loser…Madam…” he said with a cheeky grin.  “She will be just fine under my care.  At least I know how to…um…” Envy glanced at Joanna for a moment choosing his words carefully.  “Appreciate and care for things that I covet.” he bowed once more toward Lust before putting a gentle hand on Mion’s arm.  “Come sweet.  Let’s be gone from this harsh presence.  You have been through to much to deserve this…” he smiled kindly at her then turned toward Lust and smirked though hiding the look from Joanna before stepping into the elevator.

*********************************

“I’m a tougher woman then you give me credit for, Mutt.  So watch yourself.  As for running around a city I don’t know about.  Maybe you should advertise this stupid fucking festival.  If I had known about it I wouldn’t have fucking come here!“  Taking a deep breath to quell her anger Heather glared at Zahid.  “Fine.  My name is Heather.” she said with a nod before stepping back a bit and looking from side to side.  “And, right…” Heather said trying to swallow her pride slightly.  “We should…maybe…get away from here…” she answered through gritted teeth unable to make herself thank them for their help.


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2009)

Argen sighed.
"Fine Heather, calling us as undead as Cray and his cronies hurt, for one Zahid still has a beating heart, and I, well I am yes undead but on a different scale to them. And you keep bring up different things I could do to you." 
Argen flashed a white smile.
"You best stop that, because it is irritating and if I were gonna do something to you, I would have done it, and would not need your suggestions thank you very much."

Turning to Zahid.
"And you calm down, I know how you hate changing for little to no reason."

Looking back to Heather.
"Osirian, is the city of the dead, even outside of festival times it is a dangerous place for beating hearts, nevertheless human ones. The only people who come here are those looking to put their life behind them, and on the day of the festival they get that wish. But don't worry if you die today and your body is in good enough condition, you will get raised as a zombie so it anit all bad."

Argen was about to take off running, he knew in wolf form Zahid could keep up, but then he remembered Heather, no beating heart could keep up with him for any long period of time.

"Ok we walk, onwards and avoid alleyways."


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 14, 2009)

_What am I doing?_

Tesla cursed his stupidity, before activating his body shift and slipping into the foliage by the roadside. Once hidden, he deactivated. He wasn't going to get caught unawares this time.

As the figures approached, he suddenly felt a buzzing in his head. Frowning, he went to feel his temperature before a cold wave swept over his consciousness, and he passed out.

_The girl lay on the white bed. Her golden hair fell in ringlets, giving a semblance of motion even in sleep. She was naked.
Tesla turned to his left. A spirit, a notion, a mirror.
'Fuck her'
He felt his cock growing stiff as he stared at her naked cunt. 
He pounced, and strangled at her neck.
She woke up, filling his world with screaming and ecstasy.
He forced her pale legs apart and she cried as he raped her. Screaming, ecstasy, laughter. Electricity._

'No... No...' 

Tesla awoke and lay shaking in his hiding place. The figures in the distance had only barely got closer. That had all happened in an instant? Coughing, he broke out from where he had been and stood, sun-dazed in the light. He blinked as the new arrivals drew closer.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2009)

Joanna dashed out the door towards the lift, fearful of the red headed woman that seemed to be laughing. Shax entered the lift and Joanna clung to his arm, deliberately pressing herself onto it so that he would feel her curves.

"Oh Shax! You're such a wonderful man! Thank you ever so much for taking care of me." her face went bright red as she looked up bashfully at him, "If there's....anything I can do to repay you..." she said smiling awkwardly. Just being in the presence of that woman had done something to her which she rather enjoyed. As she looked at her saviour she could feel herself becoming very attached to him.

((Bar?a offers Etoo for Mascherano just so you know what she looks like))

__________________________________________

Kagami exhaled sharply and ran up the side of the cliff with Horaldo/Jegrand clinging reluctantly to her back. She shouted in sheer determination as her legs pumped harder and faster up the rock face and finally back up on the main road.

Kagami put Horaldo down and laid on her back with her legs spread open panting in exhaustion

"Ah...ah....son...sonofa....sonofaBITCH!" she said massaging her legs. "I never did that carrying someone before. Shit that's hard!" Kagami said

She turned her head to the side and saw three figures headed their way. "Ah crap. All these people and no booze. Horaldo, where's the nearest village or city? I think I remember one close-ish." She looked down at her Pandora's Box and noticed that the red eyes were flashing

"Oh bitchin! I got a new move! Oh shit yeah!" she flipped up and opened the briefcase, making sure that Horaldo didn't peep. An intense white light shone into Kagami's face and Kagami quickly shut the box. She was under strict instructions to not open the box for more than a few seconds to attain the info of the new move. If you did then it would mean instant death for the user.

"Oh...you are ....fucking kidding me!" she said grinning and laughing like an excited schoolgirl. She looked over at the cliff face they had just climbed up from and went at it at full sprint. when she got to the edge she leaped up, weeping with joy as she spun the briefcase onto her back. The weapon changed form and was now a jet pack. It started up as she fell towards the ground, Kagami screaming in glee as she did so

She shot up into the air and flew around, one hand extended out infront of her like she was Superman, she whizzed around, doing loop de loops and barrel rolls. She grinned and flew low, her body almost touching the road and went full speed towards the three strangers walking towards them.

"Whoooooooooooo! Comin' through you motherbitches!!!" she screamed as she sped towards them


----------



## Caedus (Jun 14, 2009)

"_Nice job miss, looks like I might have to save you again"_ Drake stated simply as he stepped forward, clutching one to one of his firearms. His pride was starting to get in the way, he knew this would be a bad idea and now rubbing it in Kiya's face was something that gave him some satisfaction. The Dhampir took aim with his weapon, narrowing his eyes...he took note of the jetpack and he thought about how one accurate hit would send the crazy lunatic before them all the way to hell. He had no idea who it may be but the answer wasnt required. The shot would prove difficult but he was beyond a human and Drake strived to increase his limits and fuel his pride with great feats. Their enemy sped closer and closer as the Dhampir sighed...he was ready.

Gun raised..

Finger on the trigger..


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 14, 2009)

Gurney felt his morning begin with the knocking on the door. It was urgent, as such circumstances called for. Outside was a young boy knocking, no older than ten. Gurney had told them all that they were his lookouts. "Gurney, there's a problem back here, a girl's in trouble." The boy kept knocking, and Gurney wondered if he could hold off getting up for five more minutes. Guess not.

Quickly, he got his knife and six shot from his holders on the wall, and ambled down the staircase. The boy's face had wide eyes and promises of stress marks around his mouth and forehead, which were wide open and wrinkled. "Relax, boy, you're going to get old too fast." 

"But Gurney, there's trouble!"

"There's always trouble, and it seems like the whole rest of you aren't even worried about it. Look at those quiet streets." Gurney's place was always quiet, it was far enough away from the Vatican to get in any real trouble with the knights, and no criminals would bother Gurney, he had made sure of that real early. 

"Gurney, they worried where it's hap-pen-ing!" It was moments like these that made Gurney wonder if he really should look for help so young. Next city he went to, he was sure going to try differently.

"All right, all right, all right. Now, just tell me where it is, and what it is, and I'll take care of it."

"Where it is... uh, corner of... uh, fifth and uh... by the Jumbo's Shrimp Shack over that way." The boy pointed with one arm. "And what it is... I'm not too sure, but knights came, and people told me to come get you."

"They did, huh? Well I guess you've done a good job then." Gurney counted a few kelt and handed it to the boy. "Now scram, I got work to do. Go on now."

As soon as the boy was gone, Gurney put the revolver in his left holster and scrambled up to the rooftops, stretching arms between brick window frames to make the vertical distance, and headed over to Jumbo's Shrimp Shack. He had wondered for weeks now if that place was a deposit house for drug dealers, and the presence of knights would certainly lend to that conclusion. But no, he decided upon arrival, that was not the case. There were simply too many of them. It would have taken about five officers to finish anything that dealers found profitable, and they'd have the whole thing taped up. He saw seven officers in different alleys and two, he was sure, would be in the store, questioning Mr. Jumbo.

Gurney quietly got down from his position on the rooftop and walked into the shop, making sure to dust himself off as any poor citizen should before entering a proper business establishment. Luckily, Gurney had arrived before any of the officers did. He ordered a five shrimp cocktail and handed the waitress three kelt to pay immediately.

Soon, a man walked in wearing only civilian clothing. _He must be off duty. What *is* going on here._ "Mr. Jumbo?" The man stuck out his hand. "Hello, I'm officer Tackle. Do you have an office we can step into?"

"This is my office." Jumbo said the words around his chewing tobacco. When he realized it made him look disrespectful, he got out some wax paper and spit it all out in the dead center. "Don't worry about these folks, Mr. Tackle, they're all good people."

"I'm sure they are." Officer Tackle didn't mean it, of course. He had brought in as many poor people as wealthy over the years. All the faces in the room were variables, nothing more. The loss of privacy was regrettable, but nothing said even in secure rooms would remain private for too long, he was sure. "So, I hear you saw the girl at about seven this morning."

"I did indeed." Mr. Jumbo looked through his receipts "She ordered a five shrimp cocktail. No name, though, she paid in cash as soon as she ordered."

"And how old would you say the girl was?"

"Oh, about twelve or so." Officer Tackle had been on too many cases to not be able to hide his surprise, but he certainly saw why it was that he had been called so early to report immediately. His information said that the girl game from a whorehouse, and any pimp with his salt would kill the young ones as soon as let them go. They were the only thing that interested the Vatican in this city as far as prostitution went. If he could find the girl there would be a case. There would be a good one.

"Are you sure that no one said her name, or recognized her at all?" 

"No sir, none persons at all did so."

"What did she look like?" Physical appearance wouldn't help much, especially if some pimp got to her before he did. Or those zealots that seemed to be running most ground level squads. A whorehouse burned today, in Grand Blue! No demons were found, only dead humans. Tackle briefly entertained putting some rookie commanders to the steak, but realized it would be long before he had that authority. Oh well.

"Well, she had short hair, you know, coulda been one of my own boys from that part. Black skinned, brown eyes. She might have had a couple bruises, but I couldn't tell from the look of it."

"Her black skin?" Mr. Jumbo realized he had said something wrong here, because Officer Tackle's eyes had a funny look to them. Like his father's whenever he had been caught lying in earlier days.

"Yes sir. I wasn't wearing my glasses at that point of the day."

"Well then, Mr. Jumbo, I'll have to say that will be all. Thank you for your cooperation." Tackle walked to the door, but before he went out, one thing more was decided by the veteran officer. "Oh, and one more thing, Mr. Jumbo. This is a very important case, so be sure to tell anything you even hear about it to me before anyone. Even your mother." It would be worth the risk to say so, any pimp would know it was an important case by now already. They knew the Vatican would be involved.

"I'll be sure to do so, Officer, I will." And he would.

At his table, five shrimp cocktail finished, Gurney decided that he needed to find this girl.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 14, 2009)

It was obvious that this was the hideout. Catcher looked at the mess, unconcealed, at the cave mouth and knew that he was dealing with the same group of mutants. Oily fumes drifted out of the gaping darkness.  Catcher waited for a moment, hesitating. His squad had already abandoned him once, why should he not abandon them? Because he was better. It was a galling answer.

He was confident that there was no one here, but he made his way forward slowly. For about ten metres or so it was just cave, then he emerged into a wide metal room. He was on what seemed to be the top level, but there were three beneath him, all metal walkways that wound around the room, and at the bottom a large machine lurked. A foreboding black shadow at the bottom.

There was a flash of movement in the floor beneath him. He peered though the rungs of the walkway, but could not see anything. Drawing his pistol and sword, Catcher descended a level.

*

Dead workers. People that had worked here, had operated the machinery. Gunned down and left to rot. Dry blood painted entire section of the walkway. The odd rumble or creak in the room seemed to come from beyond the place of living. It was as if the dead that were left clustered here were still prowling, discontented. The odd mutant corpse joined the human body count, but this had obviously been a massacre.

More than just those five had taken this place. Some had to be still here. Waiting.

*

Someone had scrawled something on the wall with either oil or blood. The air was already so thick with fumes that he could not tell. Whatever the message had originally been was lost forever. The smear was illegible.

*

Another room, this one Catcher decided to look in. Two computers, one with a body slumped in front of it, sat on shiny steel desks. Lights on the roof buzzed and flickered; on and off, on and off. Catcher kept thinking that, in the corner of his eye, he saw movement. It was just the sporadic lighting.

The unharmed, seemingly untouched, computer refused to respond. He moved further into the room and encountered a row of desks at the rear wall, all scattered with paperwork. He tried to read some of them, get an impression of the what he walking through, but the light meant he could only take in a jumble of words. There was one folder that seemed more organised than the others, so he grabbed that made his way out of the room.

Stepping over the threshold, he felt ice creep through his veins. He could hear something. Music. Music, distant and moaning in the huge room, whirling sourcelessly. From below? From above?

Downwards. Whatever was happening, he seemed to be drawn downwards. To the black bowels of the room where the mechanism stood waiting. As if being pulled unconsciously, his footsteps, clap of his shoes against metal, grew further from the domed roof.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 14, 2009)

"Hey, new girl, you sure you ain't seen her?" The young boy across the street had kept bugging Gozer with the question for three days now. Obviously, she had not been discreet enough leaving the brothel, or there was more of an interest in her than she had thought. She shook her head and waved him off like his mother would. The boy didn't see what was wrong in it, but Gozer knew that it wasn't long before someone who it would really disturb would see her. It wouldn't be long before she was found out then. This city was crawling with the Vatican. On second thought...

"Hey boy! Hey boy! Who wanting to know, anyhow?" Gozer could see the boy think it over in his head before answering.

"Gurney, I think. Yeah, Gurney. That's the one I'm supposed to tell, anyway."

"Where is he?" 

"I ain't telling you!"

Gozer smiled, it had been long since she had been a child, and she missed the simplicity with which all things were done, even arguing. It was nice to be young again. "Oh yeah? Well maybe I do know something about this girl you looking for. I ain't telling you, though. You ain't going to give me any of the money Gurney gives you for reward."

The look of shock on his face was priceless, and it took Gozer some effort not to chuckle. "How do you know I'm getting paid?" When she had heard that it was just some man the boy was working for instead of the Vatican, Gozer had been pleased. To see that his hired help was this far out of dodge decided things for Gozer: she was going to see this Gurney herself, maybe even tell him who she was. She was going to be found eventually; Gozer was terrible at hiding. Gozer waved him over, and waited for the boy to be close enough for her to lean into his ear and whisper.

"I'll tell you what, you take me to Gurney, and we'll split the money even." What innocence, she thought, and gleefully took the boy's hand when he offered. He would grow up to be the perfect gentlemen, the demon knew. Pity she wouldn't be there to see it. 

The boy led the strange girl through alleyways filled with many of the drug addicts and hobos of the city, but the girl never seemed to mind, even smiling at most of them and never once drawing up close for protection, like he had seen the girls of other boys do. He huffed a bit at that. Who was this crazy girl anyway, who wasn't afraid of anything? Maybe she did know something, acting so crazy. Maybe she was high.

Before long, the boy saw the neighborhood that every boy his age knew: the alleys around Gurney's place. He might want to know some weird things, but the man always payed, though no one knew where he got the money from. Some people said he skimmed money after every poor robber who came into these places. Protection money. Whatever it was didn't matter, people liked Gurney, somewhat. Better than the Vatican, anyway. "Here we are, but don't blame me if you get shot, or some shit. Gurney never asked for _girls_ to do work for him before." The way that girl had been acting had seemed odd to the boy before, but to make things even worse, she quickly grabbed him and kissed him on the cheek.

"Oh, you've been such a swell boy." The girl giggled to herself almost uncontrollably before knocking. The boy's mother had told him that he wasn't supposed to lie or say weird things to girls his age, but he had never known why. He had thought she was going to bite him. The boy decided that he wasn't going to try to scare a girl for a while, at any rate. 

"Well, go ahead and knock. Say you know something about the girl or he won't come to the door." The crazy girl stopped giggling long enough to do as he said. 

"Hey mister Gurney, hey mister Gurney, _I_ know something about that girl you've been asking about!" She knocked a few times and then yelled it again. Immediately it seemed, the door flew open and Gurney's hand grabbed her by the shirt and heaved her in.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 15, 2009)

There was something unsettling about this little girl, he decided. She was walking beside him, cheerfully leading him by the hand to where she said the black girl Officer tackle was looking for was to be found. While everything seemed to be going swimmingly, it was not as it should be. The first thing he had done was to hit her hard, once, as a reprimand for yelling out to the streets something that might connect him to Vatican business. She hadn't cried at all, and had seemed shocked only briefly. "How much further did you say it was again?"

"Not much further." The girl had said that several times already, and her eyes let Gurney know she was looking for something. He would have thought that she was lying to him if it hadn't been for what she knew about the other girl. She gave a much better description than Mr. Jumbo had, and while she could just be making it up from things she'd heard, the time she gave for when the other girl arrived was accurate. If nothing else, the girl had heard good information from someone. 

But still, what was she looking for? Was this girl lost? Other possibilities came to his mind, ambush among them. One could never be too careful, and this alleyway was a good place to do it: high walls and completely boarded up windows. If they were up on the roof it would be impossible to see until they jumped down. Gurney took his free hand and put it near his revolver. The little girl led him abruptly into an open door with boarded up windows. "In here!"

The man called Gurney looked about quickly, and Gozer knew he was no fool, except perhaps that he was a bit too trusting of her. Though perhaps that was apology for the slap across the face earlier. It had been _hard_, especially for someone with such skinny arms, but looking back Gozer knew she had deserved it. She had gotten carried away with acting the child and had been more foolish than children the age she was pretending to be, something that Gurney was quick to remind her of. 

She had noticed Gurney's disturbed looks and Gozer regretted that she would probably be found out in this child disguise before long. If anything, however, she had learned that this Gurney was no friend of the Vatican. They were worse than the other Demons, as far as she was concerned. But how to begin, how to begin. "Are you a traitor, mister Gurney?" She saw him momentarily tense, and saw his hand dart to a weapon at his hip. But he relaxed, her child's disguise was still working for now.

"I suppose so. Why would you want to know that?"

"Well, the girl told me that she was being looked after by the Vatican... and you, um, don't look like a demon. She's around here, but she looked real scared that the Vatican catch her. I didn't want..."

"Well that's why I'm looking for her, I don't want anything bad to happen to her either." Gozer looked at Gurney's face and saw true compassion now. Perhaps her erratic behavior was explained to him as compassion of her own, or perhaps the man simply had a soft spot for children. In a way entirely of her own age, and not the age she was pretending to be, she put her fingers on the man's rough cheek and came to her true shape as she watched his eyes turn from one of those who showed true compassion to true alarm. He quickly had his hands round her neck and a knife pointed at her throat. "Who are you?"

Gurney was amazed by the creature he held in his hands; she was somewhat dizzying to look at, and fire on her head! But it didn't burn! He repeated the question, and she answered in a voice older than any he had ever known: "Well, Mr. Gurney, it would seem that I'm a bit of a traitor myself. But I don't think the Vatican would let me be even if they knew." 

Gurney let her throat go, and backed up, taking out his revolver and leveling it at her. At this range he couldn't miss. But under the pressure of the gun, the only thing she did was look at him curiously with those green eyes of hers. Gun still pointed at the demon, he said in a calm tenor "We need to have a talk, I think."

Her lips were brought tightly across her face and slightly upwards, in amusement, as he looked for something to sit on. Gurney's eyes strayed several times in his search before he gave up. He holstered the gun and sat in the doorway, confident that if nothing else, she wouldn't get away from him. "You'll have to forgive my lack of introduction earlier, I'm Gurney."

She smiled, showing perfectly white teeth. "I'm Gozer."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2009)

Shivering slightly Heather shook her head.  “No thanks…no zombie life for me.” she began to follow them keeping her gun at the ready.  “Right…stay out of the alleyways…not like that’s not obvious…” she grumbled to herself.  “How far is this place?  Damn stupid fucking city.  Should have known better then to come to a city surrounded by nothing but sand.” Heather said moving her head constantly, keeping on the look out.  Even with all her grumbling about the pair she is staying extremely close to them for the moment.

************************************

“There is nothing you _have_ to do to repay me…”  Shax said smiling down at her.  He looked down her body knowing full well the after affects of being around Lust.  Envy though tried to stay his body and mind.  “_This has to be played very carefully…” _  he thought to himself returning his eyes to her face.  “Besides…you have been through so much lately.  I don’t want you doing anything you might regret…” 

The elevator’s monotone voice called again when they reached their floor.  With a soft hissing sound the big doors opened and Shax stepped out.  “It’s about halfway down the hall…”  Shax led her down the hallway, for once the rooms around them were silent.  "1408...” he said with a grin and slid the key in and opened the door.  Envy bowed to her waving his hand toward the inside.  “Ladies first…” he said with a grin then looked up at his normally immaculate apartment.  With a quick whiff he knew what happened.  _“Greed…” _  he growled in his mind, his eyes narrowing.

************************************

“What the hell?”  Kiya said almost squeaking the words quickly moving her eyes from the person she thought she had seen to the projectile heading their way.  “Missiles don’t talk…” she added her eyes going wide.  “Don’t shoot it!  It will explode!”  Kiya yelled rushing out of the way and diving once more into the dirt on the soft shoulder.  

Laying there she cringed waiting for the explosion but turned her eyes back to where the missile had come from.  “Who fired it though?” she questioned while looking up.  Kiya moved to her knees and readied her bow, taking aim at the area, but not yet firing.


----------



## F.O.K. (Jun 15, 2009)

Dimitri walked slowly behind the unknowing human, his blades sheathed on his back. The chains sang a little with their metalic, high pitched clangs, but not enough for the human prey to notice. "I haven't fed in days..." Dimitri thought, looking at the uknowing with hunger. They were walking down a street with barely any people in the city of Metropolis, and it looked as though the man was going to his apartment. Dimitri began to pick up his pace, because the man was about to pass an alley way. Dimitri grabbed the man from behind, putting his left hand over the human's mouth and he had already unsheathed his right blade from his back, putting it up to the man's throat.

"You've killed too many innocents for one soul..." Dimitri said, pulling the man into the alleyway. The man had a startled look on his face, not yet able to register what was happening to him. "No more will suffer under your hand." Dimitri said, and he began to move his lips toward the man's neck. The man began to whimper, looking at Dimitri with fear in his eyes. He struggle for his knife, but Dimitri had his the chain to his right blades around him, keeping his arms at his side. Dimitri pulled the right blade, tightening the chain to cause the man pain. Dimitri's fangs pierced the skin of the man's neck, and the warm liquid Dimitri loved so much caressed his taste buds. Dimitri continued drinking the delicacy.

The murderer before him began to scream, the chemicals in Dimitri's saliva triggering endorphines, causing great pain for the man. The screams were unheard to the civilians passing the alleyway. The screams began to fade as the killer died, and Dimitri let him fall to the ground, getting all the blood he could. Dimitri sheathed the right blade on his back, leaving the alleyway and walking down the street with the other few civilians.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 15, 2009)

Damian scratched his head. "It was a woman.... And it talks!" He exclaimed, as if in disbelief. Chuckling a bit, he bowed to Kagami in an over-dramatic, gentleman fashion. "Damian. At your service." He greeted then pointed to the other people, less than enthused. "And that's a blonde and some dude." The half-demon mumbled, talking about them as if they weren't important.

"Anyways, babe, I feel some flames between us." Damian said as his magic created fire between them. It subsided quickly. "Kagami, was it?"

----------------

"HELL NO!" A woman yelled, shoving the incubus-shifted Phoenix into a wall. "Not even _we_ will do that!" The succubus screeched at him.

"Hey, girl! Keep an open mind! It will only hurt for, well... A week. But it goes away! I swear!" He told them, holding some kind of sex toy that resembled pliers with a 20-inch long dildo attached that was as wide as someone's leg.

"Fuck no! Get the hell out! We will remember your face!" Another one yelled.

"Fine with me." Phoenix said, dropping the odd sex toy and opening the elevator. As the door closed, he shifted back to normal. He pushed a button on the elevator and waited for it to go up. As the door opened again, he walked out, moving down a hall and knocking on a door.

"Envy! Err... Shax! Open up! I'm bored as hell!" He yelled through the door. Then he heard a voice inside. 

_"What I'd give to have a nice stiff one in me right now..."_ It said.

"Huh... Guess I need to take a more appropriate form." He said, shifting his form.

(Shifted form: ) 

"Shax, baby. Can I join the party?" The girl's voice asked innocently.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 15, 2009)

olhart stepped up to the podium and looked at the crowd. There were thousands of people gathered around Royal Blue's cathedral. Reporters from all forms of media were waiting to record his historic speech. Behind him, sitting in rows of chairs were his allies in the church. He opened his mouth to speak, but no words came. He felt his lungs tighten, as if a metal wire was wrapped around it. His breathing became erratic, and he could no longer stand straight. The tightening of his lungs began to spread, the horrid feeling spreading towards his liver, kidneys and stomach. And then to his heart.

Kolhart was no more. 

A ruckus on the stage followed. Several High Knights with Inquisition badges rounded up Kolhart's allies, and carried his corpse away. The crowd looked worried. Then, The Inquisitor stepped towards the podium, flanked by his retinue. 


The Inquisitor cleared his throat, and gave the crowd an apathetic look. Then, he spoke.

? Citizens of Royal Blue, today, Kolhart has been killed. His death was caused by heretics and their demonic overlords. We are not certain if this was planned by outside forces or by heretics within, but whichever force against the church did it, they will be punished. ?

The people looked uncertain, and several of them from the back of the crowd began to leave. Then, The Inquisitor spoke again.


? When he was alive, Kolhart talked of segregating the demon scum from humanity. For preaching that creed, he was slain by the cowardly non-believers. 

I stand here before you now, not to give Kolhart a eulogy. There is no need to give weak-willed fools one. I stand here today, because the people have lost their way.

Why must humanity loathe demons? Is it because they are different? No. Is it jealousy, for they possess powers which mere mortals do not have? No.  Is it because they are free to do as they whim? No."

The Inquisitor waited for a few moments before he continued. Manipulating the commonfolk was a required ability for an Inquisitor, and as a veteran this was like shooting crippled demons with a bolt gun.

Humanity loathes the demonic for two things.
The first, for they are foul beings who have turned their backs to the Lord. To hate them for that is reason enough.


The second, is because they are a threat to our survival. 
I ask of you all, how many of you have truly seen the atrocities the demons inflict upon humanity? Within the safe, hallowed gates of Royal Blue, you are safe from the taint. But there are others who are not as fortunate. Every day they terrorize the innocent, every moment they corrupt. In my many years I have seen a great many good people of God warped by the demons. In the past I bore witness to countless deaths. In the past I have seen thousands turn their heads from God to get their fill of the morose pleasures demondom possesses.

The crowd began to chatter, but with a simple hand gesture The Inquisitor silenced them.

Many heretics claim that the church is corrupt, that we are led by beings much fouler than the demon masters they serve. To turn against God for such accusations is understandable, no less blasphemous, but understandable. Why serve a church which does not follow its own doctrine? 
But that is where the heretic is wrong. Our church is not corrupt. It has simply allowed the weak and incompetent to drain it. Such is the price of being a kind and merciful church.

Kolhart was a cancer that needed to be cleansed. His death will not be mourned, for he indulged in the same vices as the demons do, yet claims that they are vile and wicked. 

Castor could see the people stirring up. Many of them hanged on to Kolhart's every word, and to insult the man who to them lead the way was infuriating.

The Inquisitor smiled. Yes, let their rage stir. Soon enough it will turn into righteous fury.

Hypocrisy. Kolhart and all those of his kind are no different from the demons. He preached segregation, not because it is for the good of humanity, but because it allows the demons to exist, keeping him in power. They spread the word of hate, yet they hate for all the wrong reasons. Such hatred leads to weakness and destruction. 

Several men began to yell their support for The Inquisitor's words. About half of them were agents, planted by the Inquisition. Soon enough more joined in.

Hate the heretic, not for they believe differently from you, but because their beliefs will destroy all that is good.  Hate the demon, not for they possess powers unlike those given by the Lord above, but because they shall use it to kill and enslave the righteous. 

More yelling. Divina couldn't help but smile. The poison gas she made Kolhart smell before the ceremony worked like a charm. She fought the urge to take a piece of granola from one of her many pockets.

Servants of the one true faith, the time is now! Load your rifles! Sharpen your blades! Light the torches!

Steadily, men and women in the crowd began to wave guns and knives around. Back at the Fortress-Monastery of Saint Vulcanitus, Roche and the rest of the officers stationed there cheered. Some even fired their guns. 

Let your hatred of those who oppose life light the cleansing flames of your hearts! Let your righteous anger fill your souls and strike terror into the damned! Let your roars of fury shake the skies as the blasphemers run in terror! 

The crowd was in full uproar. It was getting dark now, and several Inquisitorial agents began to spread torches around.

March! March and fight! Not for petty differences, but for His sake, and the sake of all humanity! 

Crowd control began to tighten up, before the raging commonfolk unleashed their fury too early. The Inquisitor knew his job was done. All that needed to be done was to finish everything with a flourish. From its holster he took out his chainsword, pointing to the sky in a heroic pose.

THE ENEMIES OF GOD WILL DIE! HIS FAITHFUL SHALL PAVE THE WAY TO HEAVEN WITH THE SKULLS OF THE HERETICS!

The Inquisitor and his retinue left the stage after that. Their car went through the crowd, as it was planned. The hood was down, and both The Inquisitor and his retinue were standing heroically.

Back at Headquarters, Ypres was listening to everything from the radio. The leader of the Inquisition smiled, and began to call the Asler.

"Did you see it? Yes, he delivered it perfectly. A few more speeches like that and recruitment will definitely triple in the coming weeks. Go ahead, any opposition within the church to conduct our next attack will not have the support of the masses."

The Lord Inquisitor put the phone down, and took a drink of tea. War is starting soon.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 15, 2009)

(Envy's apartment)

Envy bowed to her waving his hand toward the inside. ?Ladies first?? he said with a grin then looked up at his normally immaculate apartment. With a quick whiff he knew what happened. ?Greed?? he growled in his mind, his eyes narrowing.

(Streets of Metropolis)

Greed felt a cold shiver climb up his spine and grip him at the neck "Goosebumps...Somebody must be talking about me" He said with a certain smile as the satisfaction of being talked about overrid his body. "Now to get out of this damn city for a bit" Greed examined all the possiblities until he arrived at a demonic biker bar. Outside a row of the most ferocious and powerful bikes where lined out adorning the symbol of Lucifer, The 666.

"Ahh Fellow Soldiers, I'm sure they wouldn't mind lending a bike to a brother" Greed said with a smile as his leg swung over the bike and planted itself on the ground. "WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU!" The voice unfamilar as Greed turned around BAM! He was hit by a massive fist that sent him flying into a nearby clothing store. The demon was huge and orange and had many piercings and tattoos though not as many as Greed.

The bar flooded out more and more bikers as they stared at the rubble that began to stir, The spiritual pressure began to build up as more and more energy seem to pour from the broken shop. With a quick swipe the debris flew off revealing Greed who hadn't seemed hurt at all by the attack. "You know its pretty rude to sucker punch someone" He said smiling to himself his peircings shaking with each laugh.

"KICK HIS ASS!" The leader yelled as the group of bikers ran at him, each a more horrific looking creature then the last. Greed crashed threw a car as he was tossed aside again by a massive kick. The car alarm blared as the occupants inside where instantly killed and the metal band "Dystopian Murder" played on their radio. "My favorite band" Greed said freeing himself from the wreckage. "What is he?" One of the bikers asked "WHOEVER HE IS IM GONNA FUCKING KILL HIM!"

The demon charged at the headbanding greed who was too into the song to pay attention to his attackers or so it seemed as he caught the giants hand within his palm. "WHAT THE!" Greeds head raised up to meet the attackers stare as he instantly crushed the man's fist and bones into jello. Cocking back he punched the mush that was the mans fist invading his insides, Gripping at his bone that farmed his arm, Greed ripped the demons bone out of its socket and flesh.

The demons arm showered the street with blood as his arm resembled a used condom as he quickly dropped to his knees. "Keys" Greed said holding out his blood covered hand to the demon who was in tears from the pain. "FUCK Y--!" Before the demon could finish Greed gripped on the demons face and ripped it off with his teeth then delivered a mind blowing headbutt that caved in the demons head. After checking in his pockets for a bit he finally came across the keys.

He neared the motorcycle that matched the key as the others bikers merely watched as they were too afraid to share the same fate. Lifting his neck he revealed the 666 that had been burned unto his flesh. "HES A HOWL!" Greed laughed as he turned the key causing the engine to roar. "My name is Leraiye Delabouis but you can just call me GREED!" Greed laughed as he remembered his old name before leaving the city with his new acquired possession.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 15, 2009)

"_Son of a bitch...more bull _shit" Drake rolled his eyes and looked away as he lowered his weapon. He knew it was some sort of human coming towards them but he wasnt expecting the crap that just happened. Damian was starting to flirt again which obviously ended in a bad situation the last time it happened. The former assassin had never met people who cursed as much as Kagemi and Kiya. He did meet some real troopers but those two obviously knew how to run their mouth at each single thing. Things just got getting weirder and wierder.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 15, 2009)

Gurney said that he would have to think on it. Hole up in here for now. He would have people watching the entrances and exits. Gozer looked out and saw children guarding the corners and didn't have much confidence that they would be able to warn her if any real trouble came. The real problem was Gurney, she decided. The demon couldn't see a reason why he wouldn't want to leave this city for another: he was a traitor, and it was dangerous for any enemy of the Vatican to stay in one place for long, especially in a city controlled by them. You would always get found out eventually, Gozer knew, and the best defense against that was to always be on the move. Despite all the man's impressive caution, it seemed like he still had things to learn.

Gozer had been passing the time in here by making scratches on the floor in no particular order, just numb, repetitious movement. And thinking, so much thinking. But Demons can be a restless folk, and Gozer felt an itch in her legs. Clothed in the body of a woman a little younger than that she had used at the whorehouse, she got up and walked out the door and started walking.

"Hey lady, you're not supposed to go out of there!" The kids that Gurney had posted as lookout were at first surprised, but then came running after her. 

She patted one on the head fondly. "But if I don't get out of here, I'll die. You wouldn't want that, would you?" It was a white lie, though she was pleased with how serious the boys took it. They looked around worriedly to each other. "It'll just be for a little while. Promise."

 "Well, if it's only for a little while. I guess mister Gurney wouldn't be mad..." said one of the boys, and they all nodded. They started walking with her now until Gozer shooed them off, and they started walking parallel to her across the street. Another thing that this Gurney had to learn, Gozer knew, was that there were times when competent help was better than innocent help, even that as innocent as children. If he thought their age was going to save them from Vatican officials, he was dead wrong. 

Still, Gozer tried to enjoy her walk through the streets of the city. It was the one of the last times she would be here, she knew, for she would soon walk out of here with or without Gurney, though a traveling companion was always preferable in the wastes and wild lands that lie between cities. They couldn't use the normal ways: he was a traitor, and she a demon. 

Oh, how much fun she was having. Gozer was a little more restless than most, and while being locked in a room all day serving as a prostitute was fine, being in such a dirty place for what the Demon saw as no reason had seriously began to get on her nerves. The Demon began to get a spring in her step as she smelled the dusty air of the place, and decided to do something she hadn't done in a long while in celebration of her emancipation, no matter how brief. She would buy something to eat. It had been months. 

Patrolman Johannes had been watching the woman for a little while now, ever since she had walked out of the poor quarters with four children following her every move from across the street. The Knight had resented the duty, and suspected that it was because he was so newly promoted to the ranks. He would rather be in his own quarters, studying righteous magic to use against the demons and their ilk. Still, thought the Knight as he watched the children line outside a butcher shop the woman went into, this job did have its interesting moments. 

It wasn't until Patrolman Johannes began reciting one of the cantos a priest had taught him to ward against the evil servants of other gods that he truly understood how interesting the day would become. The woman had walked out of the butcher shop, and as he reached the end of a verse, she stumbled. Johannes reached the end of another, and she twitched. He was watching her intensely now as he recited yet one more verse, and after she twitched one more time, she turned to look at him, with eyes, that were for the briefest of moments, a beautiful green without pupils. _My god!_ Johannes's thoughts turned back to the news he had heard of the brothel being burned down on the case of a probable Demon. _I could get promoted for this!_

In elation, the Patrolman quickly unstrapped the walkie from his belt and called it in. "Headquarters, this is Johannes. Headquarters, this is Johannes. A Demon has been spotted, a Demon has been spotted, with four--" The Patrolman's radio call had been interrupted. There was now a hole in his walkie, out of which a needle of bone protruded. The needle was quickly withdrawn, and the newly promoted Knight barely thought of defending himself when the needle was yanked back on an impossibly flexible metal rope and thrown with precise accuracy into his brain.

Staring at the dead body, and hearing the screams of people in the street, Gozer knew that the waiting game was over: her presence as a Demon in this city had finally been found out. It might have gone away for a while since no demon was found at the whorehouse, but the death of a Knight would not be ignored, she knew. It was only a matter of time until her location was discovered. 

"Fuck!" Gozer allowed herself but one expletive until she herded up the shocked children and ran. The officer had managed to say "four", but she was sure that he had not said more than that. The Demon hoped that no one else had been as observant as the officer, and planned to get these children back to their parents in the poor quarter to hide them from view. After that, she would go back to the place that Gurney had left her and stay for two days at the most, if she stayed longer magic snoopers were sure to find her.

Gozer felt the uncooked slab of pork in her hand and hoped that it would be worth it. But the Demon knew it wouldn't be.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2009)

The diamond blade shines as it becomes a shield for the beast as she wipes the blood off.  She keeps the blade in place, getting a few wounds from skimming bullets.  She aims her sword after he runs out on that string, throwing a strike towards his AK-47.  _?Don?t underestimate Boss?? _the creature growls, flinching slightly at her own wounds.
______

A woman in a scientist?s coat randomly flashes her hair clip, ?Don?t come near me!  I?m telling everyone!  DON?T COME NEAR ME!? She screams into the air as everyone just continues walking by.  ?You understand me, don?t you Ranger?? She says to the ferret on her shoulder who runs up onto her head.  ?Yeah, you do?? The woman says.

_____

Aaron shivers while flying, ?Aye?Zombies?? he mutters to himself, flying off higher, actually following Heather and Argen, he lands next to them, ?Wherever you?re going, it?d probably be safer in the sky.? he says in almost a panic as he watches around paranoidly.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 15, 2009)

Tesla didn't feel right.

His whole body was shaking as he focussed on the blonde figure who was closer to him than before - he barely registered the crashed Kagami or the other men. His eyes were fixed.

Unconsciously, he activated his body shift, began walking, then running towards her. As he did so, he felt his skin growing hot, and a terrified glance from his eyes told him it was glowing silver. But he couldn't stop.

With every step he was getting faster, his strides more powerful - he saw the woman raising some kind of weapon as he drew close, but he was too fast, and sidestepped around her, encircling her body with his arms. He inhaled her scent, his red eyes rolling. 

Out of control, he leapt up onto a ledge above, the speed and height of the jump surprising his own self, buried inside - but he couldn't stop.

He began tearing at her clothes.

_Stop._

He could feel her body underneath him.

_Stop._

A penetration of the mind. His eyes began fading as his body screamed at him, and he was falling... falling...



Tesla opened his eyes. _Now there's a convenient cliche_, he thought as he realised he'd simply been standing in front of the new party, looking mildly dazed, _it was all a dream._

His body felt fresh and powerful though, as if with a new power. He diverted his eyes from the girl in front of him, then thought better of it and attempted a smile.

'Hi', he offered; 'I'm Tesla.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 15, 2009)

Luthar observed both factions grunts fighting in the street, they seemed to be in a thick stalemate with no signs of a clear winner. “Such violence…” he muttered to himself as he readied his hammer in two hands as he prepared to show himself and leave the rubble he had hid himself behind. He checked his surroundings, looking for a weakness in the Vatican troops’ flanks or rear. He had found one small chink in their battle lines which he could expose and take advantage of, he breathed slowly and prepared to charge in.

He leapt out of cover waving his hammer above him shouting battle cries in his ancient tongue and getting ever closer to the Vatican’s peons. He roared as his first hammer blow shattered the skull of a Vatican soldier and startling their comrades. He yelled, “Bear’s Fury!” as his hammer split the ground, consuming Vatican troops under it and causing the others to run for shelter and giving the Demons a chance to push forward and drive the Vatican invaders back and out of the Grand Bune. He had shattered a few more Vatican skulls and had taken their insignias as trophies and proof of their demise so the demon’s he’d been forced to work for would have proof of his deeds would have to uphold their deal. 

He spoke to one of the demons after the battle, he had a poor understanding of their colloquial language still, only mastering the standard language of the Demon’s and Vatican servants due to his isolated upbringing. They discussed the outcome of the battle “hmm, thanks to your assistance we saved a lot of lives today, I’m sure you understand this” as the demon spoke in his husky tone. “Listen you, I don’t particularly want to help you guys that much, I just have to and I don’t have any strong feelings for these Vatican boys either” Luthar said as he muttered a bit towards the end as he then spat on the ground.

OOC: I'm back, sorry for the lack of posts here.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 15, 2009)

*Logdenville*

Lin walked through the town carefully avoiding the cathedral, she was headed for the house of an old friend. She knocked once and entered a house on the outskirts of town. The house was small, a single room with a bed and desk with a chair was all the room contained. There was a lamp with flickering light on the table and a man sitting at the chair turned to regard Lin.

"My my haven't you blossomed into a beautiful woman" the man said with a smile
"You are still ugly as awkward as you were as a boy Sam" Lin answered with a smile

Lin took her glasses off and her eyes flashed with green light

"What the fuck was that, you aren't Lin are you" the man said in a frightened tone 
"Of course i'm Lin you jackass" she said in an irritated voice
"I don't remember those eyes, and you used to have blond hair" the man said
"Wind demons eyes and hair turn green when they turn twenty" Lin said
"Wind demons?" the man said turning pale
"Yes I am a wind demon and have always been a wind demon, you have known me for about seventeen years and it was never a problem" Lin said in an exasperated tone
"You are the reason the Vatican burned your farm and field and killed your parents"
"I can't help what I am" Lin said
"You said you would help me in your reply. Are you going to back out after I came all the way up here?" Lin said putting her fists on her hips
"There's the Lin I know" Sam said getting to his feet

He walked over to the bed and reached under it and pulled out a piece of paper

"Thats the list of the priests and rooks stationed at that cathedral" Sam said
"Fortunately this town is very unimportant to the Vatican"
"There is only one warrior stationed here and he's usually drunk in the bar" 
"Thanks" Lin said and she hugged Sam

He grabbed her ass and she punched him in the ribs

"Oh please" she said in exasperated tone as she walked out the door.

*Mark Town*

Jan walked down the street humming loudly and his ears picked up a conversation inside a building as he passed

"We can't just sit out any longer, big things are happening"
"We will be forced to choose a side" a man's voice said
"None of my concern" Jan said dismissing the conversation
"Ahh here we are" Jan said as he reached a small building
"Time to go to work" 

Jan stood in front the door and took his clothes off and threw it aside, he hated to be restricted when he transformed. He stood naked in front the door and transformed. White fur grew out of his skin his form became slightly stooped his nose and mouth extended out of his face and his eyes became black as coals. He growled and charged forward and knocked the door off it's hinges with a kick. The four men sitting around the table looked at the white form terror plain on their faces. A man reached for a gun at his waist but Jan let loose a blood curdling howl and the man seemed to freeze for a second. Jan took this time to dash forward and slash at the man's throat. Blood sprayed everywhere soaking Jan's hand and face crimson

"Listen up" Jan said in a grizzly voice
"You owe my boss some money" Jan said pointing to a man who seemed frozen to his chair
"I know where your wife and daughter are"
"You'll want to have that money in by tomorrow" He said 
"You can't hide from me" Jan said in a very matter of fact tone

Jan let loose another blood freezing howl and the men began to tremble and he backed out of the room. He grabbed his clothes and ducked into an alley, he reverted to his human form and put on his clothes. 

"That was easy enough" Jan said with a maniacal grin on his face and he walked down the street covered in blood humming to himself


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2009)

?Go away!?  Shax growled kicking his foot back against the door, already guessing who it was, before smiling down at Joanna.  ?Of course your not that kind of woman.  I would never think of you as anything other than a lady.  But, I just couldn't resist your charm.  My apologies if it seemed wrong. Come?let me make you some tea??  Envy led her forward pulling the stool out from the counter for her sit on.  ?Please excuse the mess.  It seems a dear friend needed to use my place while I was gone??  Shax gritted his teeth slightly throwing a few disgusting items in the trash.

Moving quickly he set the water on to boil and readied a pair of cups and placed a small bowl of sugar and cream on the counter in front of Joanna.  ?You know??  he said softly.  ?There is something you could do for me.  I mean if you really?nah?never mind.  I wouldn?t dream of expecting you to do anything for me??

?What is it?  Anything.?  Joanna said looking at him almost hopefully.

?No sweetheart it?s fine.  Really??  Envy said shaking his head and heading for the now whistling kettle.

?Please?Shax.  Let me??  Joanna pleaded.

?Well?if you?re sure?? Shax said pouring the water into the cups and letting them sit for a bit.  ?You see.  There is a matter of this city.  I kind of need a bomb planted.  It was a great city.  Once?? he said with a deep sigh setting the cup down in front of her.  ?Unfortunately, the?um?Vatican?? he added almost spitting the name.  ?Has decided they wanted to take it away.  And, well?we just can?t let them have that.  They killed so many to do that.  Using false allegations?and many other forms of trickery, the bastards...?  Shax looked slyly out of the corner of his eye before putting a bit of sugar in his tea.  ?So if you could go to Grand Bune?and kind of help blow the place up, let the church know we won?t stand for that kind of thing.  It would mean the world to me?? Shax moved around the counter and placed a hand lightly on her shoulder and moving his mouth near her ear.  ?I would do anything for you if you would?? he whispered lightly before moving on toward a curio cabinet filled with many elegant and strange items.

For a moment he fumbled around behind the glass doors before pulling out a small mahogany wood box.  It?s surface was a high gloss with mother-of-pearl roses embedded in the top.  Shax stepped back and sat on the stool next to her.  He placed the small box on the counter and slid it in front of Joanna.  ?This?is very special?? Shax said running his finger across the top of the box.  ?It?s a magic music box.  It can give you all sorts of powers?? Envy smiled softly opening the box and releasing a soft, beautiful tune.  ?You just open it?and think really hard?I bet you could even change your appearance.  Become anything you want to be?? He then snapped the box shut ending the song mid-note.  ?I want you to have it.  If you decide to do that favor for me?it may help?a just a small gift from me to you?? Shax lifted her hand gently and kissed the back of it before setting it on the box.  He then turned and began to sip his tea, waiting for her reaction.

**********************************

Kiya rolled her eyes and placed the palm of her hand on her forehead before shaking her head at Kagami then at Damian.  ?Already hitting on someone again.  Don?t you remember what happened last time??

Turning at the new voice Kiya smiled.  ?Tesla?  My name is Kiya?and I don?t suppose that _wasn?t_ your transportation that is letting off the smoke??  she said hoping she was wrong but had a gut feeling she was right.  ?Gah?my clothes?? she mumbled looking down at herself for a moment and began dusting off as much of the dirt as she could.  ?Damn a could go for a nice bath and clean clothes right now?? Kiya continued to grumble before looking up with a small smile and slight blush.

*********************************

?What the hell?!  You again?  What the fuck!  Is there anything normal around here??  Heather snapped looking at the griffin in surprise but accidentally bumping into the pair walking in front of her.  She keeps her gun ready but not aimed at the creature, yet.  ?The air?  Do you see wings?  Do you think I can fucking fly?  What the fuck?!? Heather snapped her eyes moving around as she spoke.  Not becoming a zombie was her main priority now.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 15, 2009)

*Logdenville*

Lin looked at the list, she could see better than humans in the dark she just needed a small amount of light to see. The stars and moon were enough for her, she sat on the roof of a house looking at the cathedral. A man with a sword and shield on his back stomped out of the cathedral and headed strait for the bar. He had a beard and his hair was longer but she recognized him it was the same rook that chased her so long ago. She rememberd back to how he chased her and later appeared to burn her house and kill her family

The fact that he was the only warrior stationed in the town showed how little the Vatican cared about Logdenville. Vatican cathedrals usually had no less than three Rooks and a Knight for defense. Logdenville was so far away from anything important they didn't see the need to waste any battle oriented Vatican members on this location. Looking down at the list she saw there were mostly priests and acolytes. This cathedral was mostly for teaching the townspeople the right way to worship. Tonight would be the night they lost their strange hold on this village. Lin would avenge her family and get the Vatican out of her home.

Lin hopped down from the roof and headed over the the bar she walked over to the bar and sneaked into the back entrance and into the store room. She grabbed several bottles of alcohol and on the way out the door a man appeared in the door way

"Hey you put that down" the old man said in a firm commanding voice
"We don't take kindly to thieves around here" the man said reaching for a scythe
"I helped you for years with no pay, I'm just collecting" Lin said as she flashed the man a smile a smile
"Lin?" The old man asked 
"I can't stay and talk grampi not with that Vatican dog in your bar"
"I'll talk to you when my business is done" Lin said as she disappeared into the night
"I hope she doesn't do anything crazy"

*Mark Town*

Jan walked past the guards humming and into a room with a man sitting behind a desk the man looked up as he entered the room. The room's walls were adorned with paintings beautiful paintings. The desk matched the red marble that was used for the floor tiles. The man behind the desk wore a black suit with a silver tie. His hair was jet black and he wore it slicked back. He had a small mustache and no beard. He was supposedly a demon but Jan had never seen him do anything demonic. The only demonic thing about him was his lust for money and power

"Back so soon?" the man said in a sophisticated voice
"I would ask you to have a seat but you'd stain my furniture" the man said looking at Jan with a calm face
"Thanks but no thanks" Jan said with a grim smile
"Wait you didn't kill Wanton did you?"
"He's alive, one of his drinking buddies isn't though"
"Good" the man behind the desk said calmly
"You have anything else for me to do?" 
"As a matter of fact" 
"I just got word not too long ago that we found a safe house for the brotherhood"
"I want you to go there and kill everyone"

A smile bloomed on Jan's face

"Are you OK?" the man asked Jan
"I just got a fucking boner" Jan said with a devious smile
"Here's the map" he said

Jan snatched the map and walked out the room pass the guards humming the tune for "Eat you alive". He got out into the street and looked at the map and he set off toward the safe house an smile splitting his face in two.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 15, 2009)

The boy across the table was eating his food with a certain gusto, decided Officer Tackle. If he promised more food after the conclusion of the interview, he knew that it would be easier to find out what it is he wanted to know. The boy had mentioned that a certain person of the name of Gurney was involved in this case, and Officer Tackle knew immediately that a certain persuasion would be required to make the boy talk. In the few other instances where the name had come up, he had been painted both as a terror and a hero, depending what side of the poverty line you were on. Neither side was willing to cross the man, and Officer Tackle had a particular aversion to torture. Watching the boy eat, he hoped only that he were innocent enough to be persuaded. 

"Do you like it?" The boy nodded and didn't stop to speak, almost inhaling the remainder of the fries continually. As it should be, thought Officer Tackle. "Now, how about you tell me what happened the other day and we go out for some more fries and some ice cream after we're done?" The boy's eyes lit up instantly, but they were soon again clouded with doubt.

"Mister Gurney said not to talk to you people. He said you were bad." The boy had finished his food, and wasn't thinking with his stomach so strongly anymore. Officer Tackle hoped that could be changed, however.

"Would a bad man give you food? Hm? You can leave the room if you feel that I'm really such a bad man." Officer Tackle had been treating the boy with respect, something he knew to be effective most of the time. Sure enough, he saw the boy's guilt written plainly on his face, and thanked his lucky stars that he hadn't asked whether he would be recorded. That stopped so many witnesses his age from giving testimony. 

"I guess I can tell you mister Tackle... but, you gotta promise you won't tell mister Gurney if you see him."

"I don't think I'll be running into him anytime soon. You don't have to worry." Officer Tackle smiled.

"Well sir, you just might. I heard he sees lots of people who don't expect it. Seen it happen once." This boy had been on the street for some time, long enough to know what might happen to him if he crossed a man like Gurney. Still, he had more motivation than food: he hadn't seen that crazy girl ever since he followed her and Gurney into that boarded up house and the guilt was eating him up. What if he had been responsible? He knew he shouldn't have taken that girl to Gurney. "I'm going to tell you everything, Officer. But you can't tell Gurney, no matter what he do." 

Tackle's eyes were wide as dinner plates for the first time that day, and the boy knew it was just what he was looking for. "I most certainly won't." 

Even though the boy knew he was snitching, something that he knew he should never, ever do, he began to tell the officer all the events of that day, starting with how the girl was so crazy when she was being led to Gurney, and how it ended with another woman's voice, though he didn't get close enough to hear what they were saying. Gurney had been in the doorway. Officer Tackle didn't question him much, and when he was done telling his story the officer was looking at him as interested as anyone ever was. 

Suddenly, another man came into the room where he and Officer Tackle were talking. "Tackle, where have you been all damn day?"

"I've been out working. Enjoying the office?"

"Now's not the time for that! Johannes was killed this morning, Tackle... should have had your fucking walkie on you... We needed you on that case." Officer Preston was tired, he had been working the phones all day coordinating units, but the people on the street had gotten nowhere today.

"Who dunnit?"

"That's the crazy thing, Johannes had just called in that he had spotted a Demon walking the streets. A Demon on the streets of this city!"

"Did he call for backup?"

"Didn't finish the call, idiot let himself get spotted. The last thing he got out was that she had four of something with her. We're not sure what exactly it was, but it's likely to be a familiar of some sort, due to the hasty manner of his dispatch. Witnesses had all fled the scene and there wasn't any tracking them down, at least not with all the bright minds in this department." 

_My god, a Demon in this city!_ "Where the fuck was I?"

"Good fucking question. Remember your walkie next time, Tackle." Officer Preston ducked out of the room, and ducked back in again. "Finish up whatever shit you've got here tonight if you can, you're expected in early tomorrow, even with your late shifts. And you won't have the time to work on this case for a while now, Tackle. I hope you take damn good notes."

When Preston was gone, Tackle looked a little winded sitting in his chair. He got up his coat and looked to the boy. "Son, if you want to get anything done for that girl, I suggest you show me where you last saw her immediately." The boy nodded, and led him into the poor quarter. As they were going past some of the streets where Tackle knew Patrolmen never visited, one thing seemed not to fit in the case: Gurney. From every report he had heard of the man, he was certainly one not to get into child prostitution or any sort of practice that wouldn't serve to ingratiate himself to the locals. Murdering a girl to keep something like this quiet certainly didn't seem to be his MO.

As he entered alleys with boarded up windows, Officer Tackle knew that he was getting near to the location the boy described. And though this case had been troubling Officer Tackle for all the time he had been doing door to door investigations, it wasn't until he inspected the house the boy had said was the one the girl had last been that the case really got unusual. On the second floor, there was a shelf that Tackle could tell had recently been moved due to the lack of dust on the floor around it. Moving it aside, he saw a woman not too much younger than his own daughter lying on the bare floor.

When he moved closer to see if the girl was alive, the strong warding enchantment he had placed on his badge began to warm enough to feel, and the officer was shocked to see on the young woman's skin slow shifting patterns of black and white superimposed over the mulatto skin of the young woman, and a faint firelight came from her hair. When he removed his badge and looked closer it was only the faintly sleeping form of a normal woman, but Officer Tackle knew that the true skin he saw just now could only be that of a demon. Gurney was harboring Demons! The thought hissed through his mind with a million possible implications, but the only one that mattered immediately was how likely it was that there was another demon in this city hiding away who could have killed Johannes. Not very, decided the Officer.

Grabbing his walkie, Tackle walked outside the building and quietly made the call. "Preston, you're not going to believe this... but I think I just found that Demon."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2009)

Joanna looked at the box infront of her and gulped. Magic powers? Would that make her like....a witch?

Her mind flashed back to that day again and she shivered. Both her and her mother were put through Hell because they thought they were witches, when they were innocent. Her mother's screams still rang through her head and tears started to fall. It was the Church that started it. It was a guard of the Church that raped her. It was the priest of the Church that lit the fire under her. 

She wasn't sure if she was alive or if this was a dream but she knew that this was a chance to avenge her mother. She took the box and an eerie song emanated from it as she turned the handle. Joanna looked up at Shax who smiled at her reassuringly and nodded. 

'That's right. He wouldn't do anything bad to me.' she thought and continued to turn it.

The song finished and she looked at her hands. She didn't feel any different and didn't really expect to. Magic, no such thing. Shax smiled at her knowingly. Joanna felt her soul lift and nodded, she would at least try it. She didn't know why but she tried changing into the horrid woman she met earlier. It was surprisingly easy. Like moving an arm, she just thought of it and she was a red headed, slender lady.She looked down and was extremely embarrassed that she was not wearing a top and only her hair was covering her breasts. "Oh!...ah...maybe this form wasn't the best. But this is incredible. Now I ....I can finally pay the church back for all they did."

Mion looked on inside her. "Idiot! you still have to get the facial expressions right!" she shouted angrily. "Ugh." she said, her hands tied with some brown, hard substance in her own mind, "Won't even let me play with myself...dammiit!" she said rubbing her legs together.

"When I get out of here...bitch you are so dead...!"

___________________________________________________

"Well that was a mixed reaction." Kagami said releasing her pose glancing at Drake who seemed unimpressed. She immediately didn't like him. "Was expecting a little more applause. Shit, well what can you do but you don't seem like the type I have to kill so I guess we can get along."

Kagami however took exception to what Kiya said. "Damian is free to hit on any fine piece of ass he wishes, and see this?" Kagami turned and lifted her coat to show her derriere, "This is fine piece of ass. Ah woe is me! I always get hated on by women who are...you know...well I don't really want to say ugly but if the shoe fits..!" Kagami said 

"So, Damian. Fire huh? bet you make a mean barbeque. Oh shit I could totally go for one right now, I saw a village up ahead. I'd drive you there but my pet reptile crashed my truck."


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 16, 2009)

Tesla involuntarily returned Kiya's blush, trying to suppress the memory of his vision. 'I'm afraid it is', he said. 'Our transport I mean. But if there's a village nearby like Kagami says, it shouldn't be any trouble walking there. Say... By the looks of you, you're not Vatican types are you? Or Demon Alliance fanatics. Are you on the run?'

He didn't want to give too much away, but these people - and perhaps Kagami - could be his first allies. Something had to be done.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 16, 2009)

The stench of rotting, decomposed flesh was everywhere - criss-crossing the city, and constantly moving. Layer upon layer that confounded any attempt to track individuals, and it was pointless to try to pinpoint their location through hearing - the sounds of festival-goers drowned out the sound of their pursuers. "They're searching for us... mhmm... But they probably expect us to be trying to hide in the Human Quarter. So long as we are careful, they will not find us." It was at that precise moment that the unmistakeable sound of a large, winged animal going into a sudden dive reached his ears. On reflex, he jumped to the side, and as the griffin landed on a flat stone roof, loudly squawking, he slunk into an alleyway, and crouched, ready to pounce. _No time for this..._

The descent of the griffin would have been noticeable to anyone watching the sky, and that alone would draw attention to this place. Furthermore, if it was hostile, things could end very badly for them - griffins were quick, powerful beasts, and if it had come to fight, it would be almost impossible to defeat it without it drawing blood and alerting every zombie in the city to a potential meal. As he heard Heather bellowing expletives, he prepared to strike at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 16, 2009)

Drake just stayed quiet. His eyes glancing at everybody in the little group that was gathered. He avoided stating his opinion on everything but he was already assuming that this little group would be beyond interesting. He thought about leaving but he wasnt sure if that was the right idea. He figured he would let the other two do the talking for the moment.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 16, 2009)

Anna walked over to Tao and looked down at him. ?You really are a cute. It?s a shame I have to take you back. But, it?s my job to catch demons as a demon hunter.? She nodded and grabbed him by the collar, tossing him into the passenger seat of her Lamborghini. ?Don?t bleed on my leather now~? she teased before closing the door and tossing his sword in her trunk. Annalisa opened the driver door and stepped in. ?Now then, for the rules. Don?t struggle, in your position you wouldn?t do well anyway.? She laughed. ?Two, Don?t even think of escape, in your condition you wouldn?t survive. In fact, odds are you will be dead before we even make it to the bounty station.?

  Tao just smirked. ?I?ll survive, We half demons are resilient people.? Anna slammed her foot down on the gas and sped off. ?0-60 in under 3 seconds~? she teased as Tao was slammed back into the chair. ?Now then, Number three. Your weapon is my weapon now.? Tao?s eyes quickly widened. ?I don?t think I can agree with number three.? He commented. ?Too bad, those are the ru-? Tao?s forearm pounds into her neck and cuts off her breathing for a moment, he grabs the wheel and turns as hard as he can. ?COUGH! Y?yo..you.. idiot?? she struggles to speak. 

  The sharp turn causes the car to flip and roll along the plains. Tao due to not having a seatbelt bounced around the inside, while Anna was stuck in her seat. The car begins to rip up the ground as it flips and spins along the ground. ?This is a first for me.? Tao spins around the seats and tries hard not to laugh. ?IT?S NOT FUNNY YOU MORON!? Anna bounces and hits her head on the steering wheel. The car finally came to a stop after crashing into a forked tree. ?Urgh..? Tao rubs his head and looks up finding himself in Anna?s lap. ?Not a bad place for a landing.? He thought to himself, he couldn?t move so when she awoke he would most likely receive another beating.

  ?Damn.. it?? Anna raised her head and wiped the blood from it. ?Where the hell?? she looked down and clenched her fist. ?Just what do you think your doing?? She asked. ?In my defense, I?m paralyzed.? Tao comments. WHAM! She kicks him, tao slams into the door and falls out onto the ground. ?Damn it..? He looked around, he hated not being able to move, but when your muscles have been ripped through by tiny shards of metal it?s obvious you wont be moving very soon. ?Waaan.? A plains walker sizzleback sniffs the half demon. ?Oh look. A plains walker.? He blinked. 

  ?What do you want little friend?? He asked. ?WAAN!!!? the beast stood up on it?s hind legs and readied itself to stomp on tao?s head. ?I wish I could move now?? He thought to himself. ?EARTH WALL!? The ground rose up and pushed Tao out of the way as the beast crashed down into the ground. ?Like I?d let my 50,000 kelt just die!? she commented standing behind the car.


----------



## Serp (Jun 16, 2009)

Argen looked around noticing Zahid has vanished. "Fucking Arab!" 
But then he noticed the griffin.

"Oh great a griffin, he reached for his Tonfa! Get the fuck out of here, you filthy fucking beast!" 

And then he noticed it was talking to Heather.
"Wait Heather you know this...creature!" 

The griffin was chatting nonsense but Argen gathered enough about flying.
"Hey Heather anit going nowhere, but you should, you flying beast with your beating heart will lead those fucking leg draggers straight to us." 

Argen was getting stressed, the more stressed he got the crazier he became.

"ARG! What the fuck is a Griffin doing here!"

Argen's ears could hear something running through the streets, a smell of formaldehyde in his nose, the smell and the sound of running on this night could only mean a high class, zombie was coming and that wasn't good.

Argen ran up to the Griffin and jumped up smacking its skull with his Tonfa.
"YOU IDIOT! YOU DIGUSTING FEATHERED FUCK UP i*c*st PRODUCT OF A BEAST!"

Argen seriously disliked mythical creatures. They were stupid, but because they were magically were so stuck up.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 16, 2009)

Kagami pointed to the direction of the village.

"Forward men...and women...and Horaldo! Today we march forth under the banner of...the united group of Kagami! Fighting for booze, pies and fun! Onwards! To the village!" she said marching on. 

Kiya stood infront of her

"Who made you leader? And where do you get off calling me ugly?!" Kiya said looking her dead in the eye.

"Well it's obvious that the leader is me. TGhe most powerful and sexiest one always is." Kagami said staring right back at her

"More powerful? You can't even control that stupid jet pack of yours and as for sexy hah! don't make me laugh. Only reason people give you attention is because they think you're an easy ride. They'd just as soon screw a hole in the ground with some tits on it." Kiya said

"Ahaha. Oh you're one to fucking talk! Look at you! You clearly win first prize at the slutty olympics. That ensemble is just a poor attempt to distract from your ass like face!"

"Fuck you, you stupid slut cow" Kiya spat

"Fuck you you bag of horse manure!" Kagami spat back

Both stood in silence glaring at each other. A full minute passed and they exploded. No weapons, just an all out catfight. Nails, hair pulling, biting, rolling around. The guys watched, not sure whether to continue watching or to break them up.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 16, 2009)

This certainly wasn't something Gurney was used to. Last night, he had gone to his home of a year to find Vatican Officers surrounding the burned ruins. Gurney had found another place that he had deemed a secure location, but none of the poor he had trusted his safety with had kept his location secret: many other poor had wanted to talk to Gurney, and word had been spread by the few that had seen him search for and enter this new place. It was time to leave Grand Blue, but Gurney just hoped that he had some say in how or when. Looking at the faces of the people here, he didn't think it likely. "What do you want from me?"

A woman stepped forward with a child in her arms and spoke for the crowd. "Last night, Vatican men captured the Demon, Gozer. Free her." The Demon! Gurney's mind buzzed, he had completely forgotten about her in the chaos that was his own last night.

"I don't think you know what you're asking here."

"I don't think _*you*_ know what you are asking of us, Mister Gurney. There are Vatican men who know you are here. They know that we have been hiding you and their patience is quite gone."

"I could leave, go out into the wilderness. They would never find me."

"We would send ourselves after you and lead the Vatican to you while you sleep." Gurney knew that no one gathered here could follow him in the wilds, but he also knew that if they told the Vatican where he entered, there could be a tracker who might. He was pigeonholed without any information as to why.

"What did this Demon even do? I never knew any of you to be Traitors." 

"Do you know how this Demon was captured?"

"No."

"Apparently you were sending _our children_ to guard a Demon without telling any of us. But even though you didn't seem to care for their safety in a Vatican controlled city, when this Demon was found out due to their incompetence, she killed the officer who reported her to stop him mentioning the children when she could have escaped with no harm to herself." Gurney knew that he didn't have a choice now, and he let out a deep breath. Whether the Demon would have been able to escape notice was irrelevant: her last act had made her as much of a hero as he was. Possibly more; Gurney's habit to use children as look outs and spies had always been a sore subject. 

"I still don't think you know what you're asking here."

"Are you worried about the train, Mister Gurney?" As a Demon, Gozer was a more dangerous criminal in the eyes of the Vatican than murderers without doing anything. The fact that she had killed an officer did nothing but cement this fact. As Grand Blue wasn't a Vatican state for too long now, Gozer, with every other sufficently dangerous criminal in custody, would be shipped to a longer held Vatican location by train, where they could be properly punished using nothing but the finest methods of torture available to modern man. 

"Of course." Gurney's tenor had a tone that betrayed nothing but resignation. No one had robbed a prison train before: they were always bullet trains running at great speeds, with most of the route being underground. It was something that was almost impossible to plan for, but Gurney knew he must try. He would be given up to the Vatican if he didn't, and take the train himself. "I just don't see how it can be done."

"We are willing to help you." Gurney laid back and thought of every way he could possibly intercept the prison train. His thoughts turned briefly to going and getting her now, but he knew that was even more impossible in some ways: the location prisoners were held was somewhere deep in the municipal district, far away from what safety he had here and even further away from any way of exiting the city. It wasn't until Gurney looked up, nearly half an hour later and spotted one man in the crowd of people waiting on his decision that he had an idea. 

"Hey, you there! Yes, you!" Gurney kept on calling and pointing until the man stood up; he didn't remember his name. 

"Didn't you tell me once that you knew someone who worked on the trains?"

"Not really, no." Gurney's look of supreme disappointment must have prompted the man to speak further. "Well, I know where he lives."

Gurney's lips widened to a maniac grin, showing many teeth. He would have many stops to make tonight, he knew. The train left tomorrow. "That will be enough. That will be more than enough."


----------



## Caedus (Jun 16, 2009)

Drake lowered his head in complete disappointment. "_I think I can just drop dead now"_ The Dhampir said lowly. This was pathetic and stupid...how did he have a purpose here. He wasnt sure what to do, he figured the other guys would get invovled due to their noticable attraction to them. They seemed typical...falling for a pretty face. He couldnt guess why and how this happened to him. Times like this made him somewhat regret his decision on leaving the Demon Hunter business. He wanted to be at the war fighting or something...not stuck in this mess.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 17, 2009)

*Logdenville
*
Lin stood with several bottles of alcohol in her hand looking at the cathedral it was awash with light and it illuminated the dark night around it. As much as the building represented  the object of her hatred, she had to admit it's architecture was beautiful. The stone work, the stained glass, the arcs and curves. It showed her that she could find beauty in the most heinous of things. The cathedral represented the oppression of people that simply wanted to live a simple life and stay out of Vatican/Demon politics. She knew there was a high percentage chance the Vatican would think the attack was orchestrated by the Demon Alliance and hit them instead of coming back to the town. 

The town was so un-important and in such an out of the way place, with the war heating up she hoped they would be unable to spare the resources to rebuild the cathedral and hold the location. It was finally decided she'd attack tonight, she would attack the sole warrior assigned to the cathedral on his way back from the bar in the wee hours of the morning. She stood on the roof and waited for the Rook to come out the bar. She stood on the roof feeling the cold night air blow over her, she loved to feel the wind. Her moments of bliss were interrupted as she heard a door open and the dark street filled with noise she saw the man stagger out into the street. 

She took her glasses off and hung it from the front of her shirt. She reached for her fans in their holder and there was a soft jingle as she pulled them free. She jumped and opened both fans as she flew through the air and swung them both forward, a sharp blast of wind shot from each fan, the first crashed into the man's back and sent him flying forward, the second one hit the ground where he was standing seconds before. The man got to his feet slowly, if he wasn't wearing that shield on his back he'd probably be dead. He turned to watch her and she smiled at him, she stood holding her fans open at her sides, the man may have been drunk but that first attack seemed to awaken something in him. He looked her directly in her eyes and they flashed with green light and he sneered and spat on the ground

"Surprise attacks you demon scum?" The man said his body shaking with rage
"God protects his soldiers" the man said taking his shield off his back and drawing his sword
"You cannot hurt me" he said his eyes burning with fury
"Empty chatter"
"Your god isn't here"
"He can't watch over everyone all the time" Lin said smiling

With that she assumed her battle stance

"Lets do this"

*Marks Town
*
Jan had a habit of listening to conversations as he walked through the streets, with his acute sense of hearing it was easy for him to hear everything, the real trick was ignoring the coughs and shuffles and snores and zoning in on the conversations. He heard quite a few conversations about the war between the Vatican and Demon Alliance but none of that concerned him. All he cared about was making money and beautiful women. 

In his opinion like the opinion of many of the population of this particular city wars were not good for business. The occasional turf war here were handled by mostly diplomacy with a few deaths. Deaths cost people money and no one liked to lose money. He looked down at the map and realized this was the street the safe house was located on. He looked down the dirty street and could see sentries had been posted along the street and there were guards protecting the entrance.

For a safe house all that security made it easily noticeable. The Brotherhood was once a part of the same mafia family he was a part of. They broke off a few months ago and went into hiding. Their leader was a vampire that thought the family should get the blessing of The Demon Alliance to run this city. Unfortunately for him he could only garner about twenty supporters before he was chased away and almost killed by the family. In this town most of the big shots dealt with their own problems and the rest of families in the city were leaning on his boss to clean up his mess. The vampire's name was Pepe Esolain he wasn't much of a fighter more of a book keeper and a liaison. The men who fled with him weren't really fighters either. They were capable of fighting and mostly ran messages between families. He looked at the set up of the street and noticed the building adjacent from the safe house was over looking it and there was a window. A fiendish smile appeared on Jan's face he walked into the alley beside the building and entered from the back. He kept alert and heard a man shuffling around on the roof of the building.

"They have a guard up here too?" 
"Pepe was always good at giving people work to do" Jan said as he remembered getting orders from people to visit from Pepe

He waited behind the door for the man to get close and he opened the door and dashed out onto the roof and ripped the mans throat out with a clawed hand. That way the only noise that could be heard was blood spraying into the air. Jan took off his clothes and neatly folded them and placed them on top his shoes he transformed into his full wolf form. Because he wasn't pure werewolf he could turn into a normal wolf, albeit a huge wolf with long teeth.

He decided he wanted to make an entrance. What could be more awesome and frightening at the same time than a white wolf bursting through a window on the third floor of a building then ripping a mans throat out. He stood in the moonlight with a smile on his wolf face and sprinted toward the edge of the building and jumped off...


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Crazy Train, part 1_ 



"I'm sorry sir, is there a problem?" Officer Tackle looked at the Officer trying to board the train. He was younger than most here, and his light tenor distinguished him even further from the rest of the crew for the prison train. They had been smokers for a while, and had gravelly voices to show. 

"This isn't your badge, son. Look, I know Officer Freeman." 

"O-o-oh. Well, listen, sir... sir..." the young Officer looked nervous under the Train Commander's gaze. What exactly was he trying to pull here?

"Spit it out, time isn't a friend of mine here. We're scheduled to leave in ten minutes here."

"I know it isn't my badge sir, it's my brother's. I was a patrolman for another district and he couldn't come... he couldn't come because his boy's still badly hurt from the attack on Officer Johannes the other day. He was wandering around on his own and..." the younger Officer looked the other way and seemed to take a deep breath to steady himself. "Well sir, he wanted me to make sure the Train was properly guarded, on account of his son."

The young Officer's sentence ended with just a hint of anger, and he could see the subtle signs of sympathy on the Train Commander's face. He would accept the Officer's request, Tackle knew. Officer Tackle was a shrewd judge of men, it was something that helped making cases. Sure enough, after a brief conference with the other Train Officers, the Commander walked over to the younger Officer and shook his hand. "Welcome aboard the Prison Train, son. What did you say your name was again?"

"John Freeman, sir." 

"Train Commander Jackson. All right, and just a few things before we leave: weapons?"

"A revolver and knife, sir." He held them out for cursory inspection. The revolver was well taken care of, but Officer Tackle noticed the age evident in the many scratches in the metal and leather. The knife was... most unusual, carved from a single piece of bone. 

"Noted, Officer. Now, one more question: what's in the bag?" Officer Freeman was carrying a large burlap sack over his shoulder, tightly packed.

"Oh this, I forgot. Well, you know Lesly Freeman, wonderful woman." The Officer pulled out some plastic plates piled high with sandwiches and potato chips and wrapped in a thin plastic. "She said to give these to you gentlemen as thanks for letting me on the train today." The Train Commander passed them out to his men, who accepted them gratefully. Most already had lunches packed, but more food was always welcomed on the long rides, especially on a ride as long as this one. "She was about to give me some beer to take too, but I thought it might be a bit of trouble on a job like this." Officer Freeman ended his sentence weakly: all the Officers around him clearly had a different opinion about the beer. 

"What's left in the pack is your own lunch, then?" 

Officer Freeman scratched his head and shrugged. "And a little food for the Officer in the corner there if he wants. I'm sorry I didn't have a whole meal for you Officer...

"Tackle"

"Officer Tackle, Lesly thought that twenty was the standard number of Officers on the prison train. She would have made one if she had known, honest." 

"That's fine, son." Officer Tackle smiled at the young man. He would have to see which district he worked for when he got back to Grand Blue. "I'm just here because I was the Officer that found the Demon. It seems whoever is on the other end of this train wants a word with me."

"Did the Demon talk?" A hint of anger crept back into Officer Freeman's voice, and oddly, noted Officer Tackle, a hint of alarm as well. 

"No, she didn't. But that's hardly unusual." Officer Tackle hid a bit of guilt from his own voice. Though he would never agree to use torture, he wondered if just this once it might be worth it. A Patrolman dead!

The young Officer turned to Jackson. "Train Commander, sir, what's my post on the Train?"

"Right on the bench, Officer. We won't have any foreseeable duties until unloading the prisoners on the other end of this train." 

Officer Freeman looked a little worried at this. "If it's not any trouble sir, could I go on one patrol... to see the Demon responsible for what happened to my nephew?" Again that anger in his voice, noted Officer Tackle.

"Normally, Officer, such a request would be deemed unprofessional." Jackson's voice was strict. "However, Officer Freeman, you happen to be fortunate that I thought such a thing was just what was needed for someone responsible for the death of a Patrolman and fellow Officer of the Vatican and was planning to do so myself until you came along." Jackson handed the man a keyring. "This will open the cells in the last car, where she's being held. Go when you feel you're up to it."

"Thank you, Commander."

"Now sit down on that bench: the acceleration this train has is considerable. Feel free to get up when we're underway." Jackson went to the pilot room of the bullet train, where he would remain for the entirety of the trip. Officer Tackle briefly wished he could have brought his phone: the long ride would be a good time to talk to his daughter. But security regulations prohibited all communications devices on prison trains save a single emergency line in the pilot room for fear of the train's position being triangulated.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Crazy Train, part 2_ 




Finally, it seemed, the train got underway, though Officer Tackle thought moving miles of underground tunnels were no more pleasurable than a stationary underground docking station. Tackle amused himself by watching Officer Freeman, and making bets with himself as to when he would go to the last cell block and visit the Demon. He would have preferred to stick to regulations, but there was no gainsaying the Train Commander of a prison train during transit. The young Officer looked nervous, and Tackle almost thought he wouldn't go at all. Finally, though, when there was a brief stretch aboveground, Freeman seemed to get up some nerve and walk to the door to the next car. Officer Tackle got up to join him. 

"I'm sorry, son, but I'm going to have to make sure you don't kill the prisoner. I won't stop you till then." Gurney felt the hand on his shoulder and wondered briefly where all the good fatherly figures like Officer Tackle were when he was growing up. But the amusement wasn't long enough to dull the feeling of nervousness he was experiencing right now. He had never been this close to so many law enforcement, and on a prison train! Gurney had been almost been hoping that his plan to get on hadn't worked. And to now be tailed by such a dependable Officer when he was going to do some real dirty work. He had to think of a way to dispose of him. 

"You were the one who brought in the Demon, did you say?" 

"Yes, son, I was." That was it!

"Well, you must have heard of me then, I'm somewhat famous for my work in that district." As they entered the next car, Gurney saw a thick metal pole sticking out from between two cells and slowed his walking pace so that they could reach it in time.

"No, I can't say that I have." There was a slight hesitation, as Gurney knew the man was politely double checking his memory. "Haven't heard of an Officer named Freeman in my district, but I'll be sure to check back with Preston when I'm back in Grand Blue?" 

"Oh, Freeman isn't the name I usually go by."

"It isn't? Have a nickname, or something like that?"

"Yea."

"Well, what is it, boy?"

Gurney did a full stop and smiled as wickedly he could at the Officer. "It's Gurney." In the moment of surprise as the name registered, Gurney grabbed Officer Tackle's head and hit it hard on the pole. The Officer lost consciousness immediately and Gurney gently let him down in the middle of the hallway. "I thought that would work." Gurney felt at least a little bit sorry, though. He really did seem like a nice guy. Some of the prisoners noticed and began to make a racket, but Gurney didn't worry. The ends of each of the cars were completely soundproof. No internal noise could make it to the next car.

Quickly, he went through cars until he came to the fifth. The last car would be the sixth, he knew. Gurney reached into his burlap sack and pulled out three wrapped packages of plastic explosives and started to tear them into bits, and stick them around the end of car five that faced car four. One of the prisoners noticed what Gurney was doing and came up to the bars of the cell. "Is that C-4?" There was definite fear in his voice.

"I do believe so."

"The hell are you doing?" 

"I'm going to derail these two cars from the rest of the train using these explosives." Gurney kept applying more C-4 to the inside end of the car. 

"Oh, what the hell, what the hell. This is fucked up man, you're fucked up."

"Do you think life being pried by the Vatican day and night will be much better?" Gurney moved to his third block. "I'll tell you what, if you survive this blast, I'm not going to stop you from walking away." 

The prisoner fumed wordlessly, and the thought of walking away brought him to look at the amount of explosive the man was putting on the wall. "H-h-hey, don't you think that's a bit much?"

"Probably. The man I bought it from this morning said that half a stick would probably do, though it might take as much as one. I like a nice clean cut, though, so I made sure to bring extra, you know?" After he had finished placing explosives, he placed a small electronic device in one of the plastics and left to the next car. 

Gurney wasted no time in finding Gozer. She was firmly handcuffed to the bench, and though she could most likely get out of the shackles by changing her age and body, Gurney knew she wouldn't have tried anything on a prison train full of Officers. She was staring at the wall, and didn't turn around until Gurney opened her cage door with the keys. Her mouth was wide. 

"Get out of those handcuffs, quickly. We have to get out of here before we get back in the tunnels."

"We're outside?" 

"For the moment." Gurney passed around the keys to other convicts, who wasted no time in freeing themselves. Gurney shot the handcuffs off the men at close range until they were all standing in the narrow hallway between cell doors. "I want to tell all of you that we're going to have a rough ride getting out of here, but if you make it out alive, you're welcome to follow me." Gurney was lying: he planned on leaving the criminals to fend for themselves as soon as was able to slow Vatican trackers down. Give him and Gozer time to escape. "Now get in the back here with me."

As soon as everyone was in the back, Gurney sent the radio signal to detonate the explosives and moved the revolver to the right holster to cushion his landing. As the explosion went off, he wondered how many of them would get out of here alive.


----------



## Michellism (Jun 17, 2009)

(Metropolis)

Moorslyn and Valentine stood next to four heavily vandalized trucks which where filled with every type of demon imaginable. Moorslyn was to lead one team, Valentine another, Ox the next, and then Mion the last though she had yet to show up. "Lucifer is gonna pretty pissed if she doesn't get here soon" The succubus said taking a long drag from her cigarrette. Valentine covered his nose from the toxic fuems with a fancy napkin he had taken out of his suit pocket. 

Ox leaned against his assigned truck, Wearing a cowboy hat, A heavy brown trench coat and brown chaps worn over fitted blue jeans and an open up bullet up shirt which revealed several bullet wounds and scars. The vampire was known for his ruthlessness in battle and marksmenship with human weaponary a rarity in the demon world. He strapped many revolvers and pistols of all kinds inside his trench coat. "Hehe Can't wait to blow that place to fucking pieces" Ox said known for his love of explosions.

Valentine ignored a call from one of his faithful groupies who had gotten a taste of the werewolf's member and begged for more. "Tell me Ox you ever use one of those light bombs?" Valentine asked curious to find out the power of the legendary and banned Light bomb. "Once" Ox said as he spat out some black liquid which smell putrid "Well what kind of power does it have?" Ox laughed to himself before turning to the werewolf "It's what made the Gourd river so you tell me haha" Ox laughed to himself as he had used the bomb in the first race war against the Jenovah's.


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 17, 2009)

_Herein lies the most complete and objective account of the Dig that can be compiled. One can, rightly, argue that someone so entrenched in proceedings is not the best person to do an objective evaluation, but no one else has access to all the accounts and people that saw the whole thing. Sci deleted all the entries that have anything to do with him, so most electronic accounts are patchy and incoherent. The Rior organisation agreed, at my request, to reopen their archives, but all relevant information is gone. Apparently they have no idea where it went, and whether they are telling the truth or not no longer matters.

The result of all this is that only those that were at the centre of events truly know what went on. I judge myself to be the most capable of compiling an account of events, and by laying out my biases as clearly as I can I hope whoever reads this shall, too, find it enough of an objective account. Certainly, no other source that could give a report would be inclined to do it with such clarity, or will have known as much as I have.

In all honesty I have no idea who, if anyone, will read this. I am writing it more for my own catharsis than with intent of exposing the truth. For, if I did want to expose the truth, who would listen? Rior would turn a blind eye and I suspect that they are involved. My employers, at worst, would turn my life into a kind of imprisonment. All packages and paper leaving the mine are inspected. In a way, I am already a prisoner.

So, read on, would you kindly?_

***

Catcher could hear dripping. Somewhere in the black; a tap maybe? Or maybe there was water underground. He was walking under mountains, after all.

There was a low thrum coming from the machine. As he approached it became more invasive, more penetrating. It was like the sound was a weapon, penetrating through his mind...

‘Don’t,’ a voice called out to him. He turned. A woman stood, no more than an outline in shadow, ‘Don’t fall victim to the depth.’

‘The depth? Who are you? What the hell is this place?’

‘Follow me, it is not safe here.’ She began moving before Catcher could reply. He could still feel the pull, the urge to travel downwards. Whatever it was, pulling him down to the bottom, he knew was not natural. Best to run and get out of here. Something had been wrong about that woman.

He decided to follow the woman. Answers would help him prepare to rescue his squad when they returned. The woman had seemed to disappear into a doorway: nowhere else she could have been. He turned into the room and was greeted by yet more corpses. These were all human. A trail of blood lead out of the door. Whoever had killed them had left a trail; Catcher had no urge to follow the trail.

At the back of the room was a row of cubicles. It was too quite. Catcher could not explain it, but it felt as if there should have been more noise. It was as if the room was watching him; waiting. Where had the woman gone?

‘Hello?’

‘Help!’ Voices cried from the cubicles. ‘Let us out!’


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 17, 2009)

*Logdenville
*
Lin had her fans up ready for an attack, the bearded man thrust at her with his sword but she slapped the thrust away with a closed fan. She grabbed the closed fan and swung the open fan at him he put his shield in front of him and there was a loud clatter of metal hitting metal. He took a step forward and slammed his shied into her face and she spun backward. Lin regained her footing and touched her hand to her mouth and it came away bloodied. She cursed silently under her breath, he didn't give her much time. He stepped forward again and slashed downward at her, she caught the sword in the chain that joined her fans and aimed a kick at his ribs. He blocked with the shield again and her foot slammed into the steel. He headbutt her and she staggered backward, he thrust at her again while she was off balance but she dropped to hard packed street to avoid the strike. 

It wasn't hard to do that because she was already off balance, he stamped her in the stomach and knocked the wind out of her. In the process he broke her sunglasses and the shards were driven into her stomach. He brought the point of the sword toward her but he grabbed his ankle twisted and pushed it upward to put him off balance and he fell backward. Lin scuttled back on her hands and feet to get out of his range. She reached for her fans and got to her feet. She looked down at her stomach, it was a bloody mess. 

"You really think you can defeat a warrior of god?" the man said with a sneer on his face
"I will show you true pain" He said 

He looked at her and he charged with a flurry of stabs, she brought both fans down in front of her and a wall of wind appeared, as each stab passed through the wall it made it slower and threw it's trajectory off by a small degree this was enough for Lin to easily dodge the attacks. She jumped backward and sent a blast of wind toward the man he blocked it with his shield with a loud clatter and he smiled. Lin smiled at him too

"You have nothing to smile about by my count" The man said with a sneer
"It doesn't surprise me you can't count" Lin said with a big smile

*Marks Town*

Jan bounded toward the edge of the building and jumped with his tongue hanging out his mouth. He broke through the window with a loud crash sending pieces of glass everywhere. He landed on a desk and turned to see a frightened human sitting behind it. He bit into the man's throat and let the blood run down his throat. A man ran in the room with a gun in hand, Jan let loose a blood curdling howl and the man froze for a second as he jumped from the table onto the mans chest and ripped his throat out. He lapped up the blood that came pouring out the mans neck onto the floor. 

Jan stepped off the body and transformed into his werewolf form. He sniffed the air and smiled there was only one scent he loved to smell more than blood, and that was fear. He walked down the corridor listening for anyone coming his way. He heard a gun cock and he ran toward the noise as he rounded the corner a bullet hit him in his shoulder, he staggered backward but the man was to frightened he shot 4 more times and missed each time. Jan closed teh distance between them in a second and back hand slapped the man with a clawed hand that snapped his neck.

"Dammit I was supposed to ask him where Pepe was" Jan said angrily

He dug the bullet out with his index finger and the wound stopped bleeding and began to heal. Because of his vampire father he could heal very fast once the item that hurt him was removed. He ran into a room and let loose a howl that froze everyone to the spot he ripped chests and necks open enjoying the blood spray all around him. He loved blood, the smell the taste the feel of it. He licked his claws and continued to search for Pepe, he heard a sound in a room up ahead and got there to see a book shelf close. He ran forward and slashed at the shelf with his claws but that just sent the books flying. He backed up to the wall and ran forward and dived with his hands outstretched in front of him and began to spin his spinning claws crashed into the shelf and obliterated the shelf and wooden door behind it. Jan stood there breathing hard, that attack wasn't easy to pull off

"I can't believe they are making this so fun for me by running"
"I'll have to thank Pepe before I kill him" Jan said smiling as he dashed down the corridor


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 17, 2009)

Wotcher was a proud rabbit, and a veteran of many chases. The closest anyone had ever come to catching him was when a wild dog had caught him napping, but then he had only managed to get half of one ear, a loss the rabbit had never minded: it lent him a certain distinction in appearance that was recognized by others of his kind. If such a thing could be felt in his rabbit brain, one could be sure that Wotcher felt a certain sense of pride as he laid low in high grasses, legs ready to spring instantly in motion. A confident lord of the chase, elusive as any mythical creature.

Yet, as Wotcher was on this latest chase, a certain feel of fear crept into the rabbit. No matter how much he pumped his legs, he could not elude this pursuer. Giant legs going further up than Wotcher could possibly keep track of moved easily at a speed that matched the rabbit's own. Giant legs had never mattered before, thought the rabbit. He dodged and weaved through underbrush to escape his pursuer, but it wasn't until Wotcher came to a gap between two large tree roots that he had spanned a thousand times that he met his downfall. He didn't leap far enough, and much to his horror a giant hand came around the body of the great rabbit, and heaving him up into the air, snuffed out the rabbit's life.

They had been in the woods for a few days now, and Gozer was no more used to dealing with the insects and a flat surface to lie down on at night than when she had first crossed the border from the grasslands. The Demon viewed her discomfort as a curious thing: she had been in the wilds before out of necessity, but it remained one of the few things in her long life that she had never gotten used to. It was not as difficult for her as it was for some, she knew, as she watched Gurney chase down his latest meal in a bit of distance from where they had decided to make camp. Food or fresh water were never pressing issues for the Demon. Still, as yet another pest landed on Gozer and bit in, the Demon realized that she was very much a creature of the city. 

"Hey Gurney! Gurney!" And then there was her traveling companion, who at the moment was ignoring her and inspecting nothing more significant than tree roots and dirt. He had always been a mysterious man in the short time Gozer had known him, yet now gone was the compassion she had noted in his eyes in the time she had known him at Grand Blue. The Demon had been alive long enough to understand that though the time had been brief, she had not been mistaken in her assumption. The reason for its disappearance seemed all too clear to the Demon at the moment: all the lives lost in their escape, first at the train and later to the Vatican when she and Gurney had separated from the pack and went into this gloomy looking place. There was also the matter of suddenly being a very wanted man, something that Gurney had managed to avoid for a while now as the Demon understood it. 

The agony of all he had done for her evoked the lusts of a mother and a lover in the Demon, something that had long become twins to a woman who lived in a world where most things were young enough to be her children many times over. But as in all things, experience took the reigns and told the Demon that it was no time for passion, not yet. It would still be too soon for the young man who now counted his remaining footsteps, knowing that he too might die. Gurney could very well hate her now, a burden that Gozer would bear as any good mother or lover would. 

Presently, the man walked back into camp, with a rabbit missing half an ear bundled by several herbs draped over his shoulder and a sizable bundle of firewood in his arms. Quickly, he put down his firewood and got out his curious knife of bone, with which he began to skin the rabbit. "Do you always have to play with your food?" Gozer's voice was mischievous, but failed to lighten in the least bit Gurney's mood or concentration. 

Gurney was weighing the possibilities of where to head next to avoid the trackers he knew were coming. Knowing that he himself was not a tracker of outstanding skill, and knowing that the Vatican most likely had at least one, if not more, Gurney had been trying to think of unconventional means to elude pursuit. In the time since the train the best thing Gurney had thought of was heading into danger in hopes that it would be too much for anyone to follow. His hopes that they could escape pursuit entirely by traveling along bodies of water were lost almost immediately: the water source for this forest was a river too fast and deep to swim against, and running in the wrong direction. And Gurney was no boat maker.

Gurney's present method of escape did show some promise, however: while catching the rabbit, Gurney had stumbled on to something. All that remained to be sure of was his partner. "I think I found where we need to go."

"Really? I had become quite fond of running around aimlessly in these woods. It feels like one of those westerns, or 'real survivor' programs. I just hope it's not too civilized: I had become rather fond of watching you chase down your food." Gozer's voice was teasing, and Gurney knew it was because the Demon could tell that her compassion for him after the escape had been bothering him. She was trying to get him to laugh at himself, but Gurney felt too tired to tell her that his silence came more from caution and concentration than depression. Perhaps she would learn before they were away from danger, but if not, Gurney knew he would tell her then. 

"Are you done?"

"Oh, yeah... sorry. Where is it we need to go?"

"I think I've found a graveyard in this wilderness. There were some bones sticking out from the soil." Gurney watched the Demon for the few seconds his idea took to register, looking for any reaction as to how she took it. He saw what he knew must be her poker face when it did. _Perhaps she is as afraid of this idea as I am. That is good._

"Are you planning on going in, or crossing it?"

"I'm hoping to take it for as long as it will let us, and get out there."

"Do you have any plans for fighting the Undead, should they come? Your dagger won't be of much use. Your six shot either."

"I plan on outrunning them, using my own two feet. Will your needle's poison be of much use?" Miraculously, the Demon had managed to drain the poison and bury the needle and rope in her own forearm out of caution the night she was captured. How she had acquired more of the poison was something outside of Gurney's knowledge. 

"No, I'm afraid not. Why do you wish to go there?"

"Out of hope that the Vatican will not."

"I was hoping you wouldn't say that." The Demon mused on the man sitting in front of her once more. He was, without a doubt, a most interesting man.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 17, 2009)

A tanned skinned man lazily trudged his way down a dirt road. His midnight blue hair shined bright from the sun light hitting just right. The man wore plain clothes something simply a dark blue jacket that wasn't buttoned up and he was shirtless showing off his toned body and some blue pants with a sash tied around his waist hanging down.

He would seem like a simply pretty boy, but looks can be deceiving. The man's name for short is Jazz and he is an immensely powerful vampire with centuries of experience under his belt despite his young appearance. He was chosen as one of the warroirs who symbolize one of the seven deadly sins. This man who walked along a steep path as if it was the end of his life symbolized a sloth...simply no?

"Dammit...he's got me spying on people and shit" Jazz cursed as he now began to walk up a cliff. "He has me walking alll the way down here and to do what? Spy? I could still be sleep for god sakes." In truth Jazz could have made it to this location much faster than he than he let's on, but...he tries to find stuff to complain about now and then.

After a few minutes of Jazz cursing the very ground he's walking on he looks over part of the cliff and sees a group down below "Aren't these the shit's I'm spying on?" He says to himself. Sure enough he was right and there sat...well some sat and the other two fought. Jazz looked on as a fight between two girls erupted right infront of his eyes. With his enhanced hearing he could hear how it started. Apparently the two girls got into a arguement about someone being more powerful or what not.

This lead to them insulting one another and so forth which perceeded to turn into a cat fight. "This  will be one long ass day" he says with a sigh.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2009)

My Rival, My Friend! Part 1

"She's just worried about her bounty!?" Tao sighed, "WAN!" the plains walker cried out. "Don't worry, my money will never leave my sight!" Anna smiled at Tao. "How does that make me not worry?" Tao sweatdropped. "WIND SPEAR!" Anna waved her wand and formed a crescent blade of wind that flew towards the Plains walker, slicing it's front right leg. "WAN!" The plains walker cried and began to rush at Anna. "This'll hurt..." Tao sighed. "EARTH WALL!" Anna quickly threw up a few walls of earth and struggled to keep the rampaging beast behind them. "CURRENT SLASH!" Tao falls from the sky and slices down the side of the Plains walker, sending a stream of blood flying into his face. Annalisa steps back in disbelief. "How did he do that with thise injuries!?" 

"WAAN!!!" the plainswalker cries out and runs off, seeming to have had enough of the battle. "Hah... take that..." Tao grinned, his body drenched with sweat and his hands shaking so badly he could barely hold his sword with the tip on the ground. "S..shit.." He began to fall to the ground but Anna caught him. "Ok, I gotta admit, that was impressive." she laughed, but Tao was already in a deep sleep. "Heh... guess i'll take you to the safehouse for now... no point rushing off to the bounty station right away... right?" 

She smiled and turned to her car. "I FORGOT!!!!!!" the scream echoes through the plains and causes many birds to fly into the air. "Urgh.." Tao woke up, body bandaged from head to toe, in a bed he'd never seen before.. in a room he'd never seen before. The entire place was dark, though that might have been because he was just waking up from a four day coma... "Urgh.. where am i?" He rubbed his head. "Ah, good morning." 

a light blinded Tao for a second, but then something came into view, It was Anna dressed in a skimpy nurses outfit with a skirt just barely long enough to cover her crotch. "I figured this would be the right thing to wear consideing i've been nursing you for four days." Tao turned his head away for a moment, looking at a pike of bloodied bandages on the floor. "I pulled out the metal fragments still loged inside you. with your half demon healing abilities you should be able to get back to 100% soon." 

Tao rubbed his head. "Why'd you help me, i thought i was your ticket to the good life." Anna shoved a spoon full of medicine that tasted vaugley like dog shit laced with acid and horse piss. "Don't be silly, money isn't good if it's dead~" she teased.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 18, 2009)

Shax looked at Joannas new form and smiled warmly. "I had faith that you could do it. I knew that you could."

"Oh Shax, you're such a wonderful person." she said smiling. Inside Joanna Mion looked on with her usual cynical eyes, laughing at the naive comments. Joanna changed back into her form.

"Shax...I...please...I want you." she said bashfully. "If my appearance is not to your pleasing...then I can change now!" Joanna said. Mion rolled her eyes, almost vomiting at her display.

"Joanna. You are a beautiful girl. One that I wouldn't change for anything. I'm falling in love with you..." he said reeling her in.

"Shax. You're the only man for me. I want to be at your side forever." She blushed intensely as she stood up infront of him and un buttoned her shirt, and sat ontop of him. "Please...let us two become one..."

Mion was kind of relieved. Finally she would be getting some action but it was the stupid lovey dovey bullshit way that took all the joy out of it. Shax responded and kissed her gently. 'Argh dammit! not so soft you penisless bastard!' Mion screamed

Joanna though was loving it. Soon both were undressed and the demon in human form was bringing his foul game to a close. He carried her to his bed

"Tell me. Are you mine?" he said entering her. Joanna cried out in pain. It was her first time. 

"Oh Shax I love you...." he kissed her neck gently

"Are you mine?" he asked again, penetrating her over and over

"Yes, my sweetheart. I'm all yours. No-one elses." Joanna said looking into his eyes. Suddenly a few heavy restraints came up from underneath the bed and Shax withdrew

"Oh. I see. How dull" he said completely bored and put on his trousers.

"Wh...what?" Joanna said confused

"I don't want you. You've given everything you can to me, there is nothing I want now. I have your trust, your heart, your soul, your body." Envy said slapping her suddenly

"Wh...what is ...?"

"Oh shut up. Every moment with you was like torture. Such a needy bitch. And far too easy, the thrill of the chase lasted only a few moments." Shax said callously, getting on top of the bed and kicking her. "Nothing but trash."

"Shax...you said...you said you were falling in love. Why?!" Joanna was sobbing intensely now. Her true love had turned out to be like all the rest.

"To get what I wanted. I wanted you. Now that I have you, you're useless to me. But for keeping me entertained let me divulge you with a little secret. That doctor you went to fix your arm, if you follow certain procedure, he would have done it for free. As in, without the horrendous torture. Lust must have failed to mention it." she said and spat in her face. "Now away with you. I don't ever want to see that face of yours again."

A hole opened up and Joanna was sent flying down it, falling many stories, into a pile of trash, naked and utterly heart broken. She fell unconscious as she hit the piles of black bags of rotting flesh

*Inside her mind*

"Why...why...." Joanna sobbed, her voice echoing in the vast misty setting of her tortured mind

"Because, life is hatred, deceit and betrayal." Mion's bonds had become weak and she was able to snap them free. She walked towards her former self. "The weak have no place in this world."

Mion didn't pity her, she was so laughably pasthetic that she couldn't.

"Wh..who are you?" Joanna asked looking at Mion

"I'm you. The one you locked away because of your stupid hope."

"There is no hope..." she said dejected "I'm worthless."

"Yes, you are. But I'm not. I shall seek out revenge, not out of some righteous justification but just because it feels sooooo good." she said. A sword materialised infront of them.

"This is our minds way of telling us that there can only be one to occupy this body. One of us has to go and never come back. You want to continue living in a world such as this?"

"...no..." Joanna in a river of tears handed the sword to Mion.

"Hah. Can't even do it yourself. Well, I'm afraid that even though you want it to end, I'm not going to let it. It seems our conscious is ok as long as one of us is heavily restrained and quite frankly, I want to hear you scream forever for what you have done to me." Mion said, the sword turning into 4 daggers and piercing her arms and legs and throwing her to a wall.

"Ahhh!" Joanna cried, "Please...just kill me!"

"No. Not for at least another few hundred years. Be prepared my sweetheart, this won't be pleasant." 

A bloodcurdling scream followed, one that would fill Mion with joy for long time

*In the real world*

The girls body started to twitch, her eyes opened and a horrible shriek was heard all through Metropolis. Mion stood up, her appearance as it was before. Green hair and wicked smile, though something had obviously changed. Her eyes had gone from being blue to red as her last semblance of humanity was stripped away. 

She looked up at the tower. All of them, all of them would pay by her hand. Envy, Lust, Wrath, Greed, Pride, Sloth, Gluttony and even Lucifer. No-one did THAT to Mion. Not even the prince of darkness. She trundled through the trash her form changing. Her revenge would have to wait she knew she wasn't nearly strong enough to fulfill her ambition. She would remain loyal, but only for now. Besides she had a city to blow up.

Her form changed into a winged beast and she took off, speeding to where Lust had told her to meet the others. A few moments later she landed and looked at the group she was in.

"Well isn't this just a merry little band. Let's have some fun shall we?" Mion said with a malevolent grin on her face


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 18, 2009)

Pride roamed his mansion restlessly. It was his one oasis in the dreadful Metropolis. In the gothic style beloved of his Victorian muses, it sat bizarrely at the foot of an extremely active volcano, the hot lava supplying his moat.

The house was an oblique object, completely off kilter with the rest of Metropolis. Nobody was allowed inside without express permission, and a variety of magical traps and barriers made sure that this rule was upheld.

Inside, the rooms were spacious and beautifully decorated, but were never ostentatious. Though these many rooms had their idiosyncrasies and amusements, it was his trophy room that pleased Pride the most. Sitting in the centre of the grand building, the trophy room was long and narrow, marble floored with elaborate looking statues standing, crouching, or suspended in niches.

They were of course, his prizes. At the current moment, Pride had deemed around twenty enemies worthy of this strange alchemical transformation, and they gleamed and scowled in their death poses as he walked the narrow room.

Each one was preserved as they had fallen - their very moment of death was held in stasis, shimmering in a supernatural silver for all eternity. One secret that nobody else but Pride knew made this spectacle all the more disturbing; but that is another story.

Pride was about to engage in a certain activity with one of his favourite prizes, before his mind suddenly returned to him, and he realised that that awful Lucifer needed his services. He sighed to himself. Grand Bune was hardly picturesque, but at least it would serve as a change of surroundings.

He marched the length of the trophy room and let the oaken doors ease shut, muttering a choice incantation that they should remain so. He felt the dimensions of the explosives he had picked up earlier as they rested where he had left them, on a window seat that looked out over a barren and lifeless plain. 

Sometimes he worried over the wisdom of remaining on the demonic side. Maybe the day would come when he would change his allegiance; but for now, he had a job to do.

Bidding his empty house a silent goodbye, Pride set out at a brisk pace for the gates of Metropolis, his cane rapping against hard earth. He would leave alone - he didn't need pointless minions slowing him down.


----------



## Rakiyo (Jun 18, 2009)

(With Kagami and co)

Jegrand scarfed down a bottle of whisky which he had manage to safely hide in his pocket before the horrendous crash. "I swear if she calls me Horaldo one more time shes done for" Jegrand muttered to himself silently as he gulped down the last of his liquor and threw to the wayside the glass shattering on impact. "I hate my life" Jegrand thought to himself as his former glory days of being a demon alliance Loyal seemed to have come to an end.

(In the middle of nowhere)

The roaring motorcycle shot threw the long streching road that seemed to snake along forever. Greed who had happily stole the bike was smoking four cigarettes at the same time wondering how many more he could fit into his mouth while driving. As he continued he saw a few battle jeeps filled to the brim with Vatican soldiers who were performing a road block. "Jackpot" Greed smiled as he munched on the tip of the cigarettes letting the tobacco sink into his teeth as he spat out the cancer sticks.

Stopping his bike a few feet short of the roadblock the Vatican soldiers all aimed their top of the line machine guns at Greed. "IDENTIFICATION!" One of the soldiers called out having Greed's throat in his sight ready to shoot at any moment. If almost on que his 666 burns appeared on his neck giving away his alliengence. "FIRE!" The man called out as the soldiers emptied their clips on the HOWL.

Greed fell to the floor playing along with the act, The soldiers who were fooled walked over to see if he was dead. "YOU IDIOT DON'T!" A knight called out as the rooks head was caved in with a punch. His lifeless body plopped to the floor as Greed sat up watching the men who were quickly reloading their weapons. "This is gonna be fun" Greed thought as he got up and charged for the men.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 19, 2009)

Kagami

Eventually the two girls stopped their catfight, the men opting to stand around and watch as they clawed at each other. 

"Hah hah hah...." Kagami panted, "Bitch...give me a minute.....and I'll finish kicking your ass!"

"Sure... right....in a minute I'll....damn...fuck you up..." Kiya said also catching her breath

"Let's...go...to the village first...and.....take a breather. I know you look tired....so wouldn't want you to...gah! stupid body!....wouldn't want you to....ah fuck it!" Kagami said giving up on the verbal bashing and headed to the village.

It was only a mile walk and Kiya and Kagami were actually chatting quite happily as they walked. 

"Yeah, Horaldo is my pet! Isn't he just so adorable?!" Kagami squealed as she ran over and tried to pinch his cheeks. Jegrand was clearly having none of it.

"Uh...sure. Yeah adorable...is certainly... a word." Kiya said. "Are you sure we're ok having a demon in the ranks..? she asked Tesla, glancing at the pair. The group had already got to the village and both Kagami and Jegrand raced to the bar.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 19, 2009)

Tesla didn't let his surprise show, but the question had implied something he'd hoped he wouldn't find in this new group. Apart from anything else, he was half demon himself.

'Do you mean this particular demon... or any demon at all?' he questioned, narrowing his eyes slightly. Racism wasn't a quality he admired - unless of course, it was entirely merited. _Incubi for example..._

From what he had seen so far, these people weren't exactly the types to join an organized rebel group, selflessly devoting themselves to the destruction of race warfare for the sake of a good and peaceful world.

Well, _his_ mission wasn't exactly selfless either. 

_But still_, he thought, _I've got to start somewhere._

The terrain was getting flatter, the ground still littered with mountain plants. He didn't feel comfortable around large bodies of people, but you couldn't be a rebel group on your own. The village around them looked peaceful enough at least.

Tesla followed Kagami and the demon with his eyes as they rushed into a nearby bar. Inwardly, he bemoaned the company he had stumbled upon...


----------



## Kuno (Jun 19, 2009)

“Well…” Kiya sighed looking down at herself once more.  “I didn’t mean all demons.  Just a little edgy right now.  I went from being saved by two demons and a half vampire…”  she looked at Tesla giving him a small shaky smile.  “To one of them…well in a way both demons trying to kill us.”  Looking away once more Kiya fiddled with her bowstring a bit then looked around the town.

“I suppose I should find a clothing shop and an inn or something.” Kiya grinned a bit sheepishly.  “I bet I don’t put out the best outward appearance.” she once more looked down at herself and scowled.  Her clothes were torn in numerous places from Mion’s whip and blood.  Not to mention the welts, scratches, and burns covering her skin.  “And, to top it all off a thick layer of dirt…” she mumbled not realizing she was letting the last part of her thoughts escape her lips.

***********************************

“Dumb bitch…” Shax said with a chuckle and moving back toward the kitchen.  He dumped the tea down the drain and grabbed a glass, a bottle of whisky, and few ice cubes.  “That was to easy…” Envy chuckled once more before taking his drink and moving toward the big window overlooking the city.  “Now what…hire a cleaner that’s what…” he growled looking around his room before looking out the window once more.  “Then something else…” Shax grinned taking another drink from his glass.

**********************************

“He did what?!  You have got to be fucking kidding me!!!”  Heather tried to screech but it just came out a hoarse whisper.  Her head moved quickly from side to side while her fingers deftly went about making sure her gun was fully loaded.  “Okay…now what are we going to fucking do?  Run?  I can’t fucking run like you do.  Fight?!  Oh fuck…” she revved the blade and looked on.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 19, 2009)

Drake continued to walk with the group, saying nothing. He felt the urge to hurt something...it was mostly due to his pride and anger. He at times got randomly pissed and felt the need to hurt something. He normally found a way to do this without hurting somebody innocent. Considering they were heading somewhere, it would be a good idea for ammunition and find somebody who will chances are say something stupid and feel the consequences.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 19, 2009)

(OOC: So know one get's confused I'm spying on Kiya and Kagami's group)

Jazz stayed in the shadow of the cliff face as he watched his so called targets finally made their move toward the nearby village. He stared at them from the cliffface and scratched the back of his head "Dammit all....I don't feel like doing this" he says to himself.

Eventually they left Jazz's line of sight, but he wasn't to worried. "So....some of my demon breathen decided to team up with filth like that? Man their lucky I'm so miled mannered." Jazz waited a few to the group had a good head start so they wouldn't notice him following them. 

"Alright...here I go, but I swear he owes me big time for this."

Suddenly Jazz disspeared in a manner to fast for the eye to see. He moved at a blinding speed as if he just teleported one could say it was almost like he was part of the wind. In just seconds Jazz at the entrance of the village. He hid himself behind behind a building that sat close to the entrance "Okay...now let's see."

Two of the people a boy and a girl ran off from the group and seemed to be heading to the nearby tavern. Jazz sighed as he showed himself in public and slowly walked in the tavern's direction sighing as he walked. "Ah demons in hell this is to much wor-" out of nowhere Jazz buckled over to the ground coughing violently. Blood came spewing out of his mouth hitting the ground a consequence of his rather great power. Jazz coughed for a few minutes as bystanders began to look and point at him.

"....Dammit....why now of all times."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2009)

Mion

"Ah...now I feel so refreshed." she said looking at her group. They looked on at Grand Bune "Wonder what they're doing with my strip club? Vatican pole dancing perhaps?" she giggled

She looked in the bag they were carrying and opened it, inspecting the bomb. She sighed

"Well how are they going to feel any sort of pain through just being incinerated. Can't it be a little slower, so I can at least enjoy it slightly?" The bomb was small, easily held but it obviously packed a lot of punch. She could feel the power in her hand and was getting really turned on by it. She started to rub her body with the bomb.

"Mmmmm - well I perhaps could get into this. So where am I supposed to plant this sexy thing?" she asked the others

________________________________________

Kagami

"Kyaaa! Oh shit that's good. Fuck yeah! Barkeep give me another...!" she hollered

"Uh...I think you've had..." he said timidly

"Haaah?!" she says slamming her fists on the table

"Uh...I think you've had too much of THAT particular brand, why not try this one?" he corrected himself to stop his life from ending prematurely. Kagami jumped over the bar and gave the fat bar tender a sloppy drunken smooch.

"Thatta boy! Horaldo! stop fucking about with that light shit. We got some Demon brand vodka here. That's my pet lizard, Horaldo. He's awesome! Hey you, get away from the pool table it's my go you bitches!" she tried to leap over the bar again but tripped up and fell into the barstool, which she apologised to.

"I'm so sorry. You ok?" she said picking the furniture up and setting it upright. "There that's better." she stumbled out of the bar and saw someone coughing blood.

"You need alcohol friend!" she shouted at Sloth, unaware of who he was


----------



## Cjones (Jun 20, 2009)

Jazz glanced around him as most of the towns folk had come just to stare at him none even tried to lift a hand. "This is why I have a rather strong hate for humans" he thinks in his mind. "What the fuck are all of you looking at...*LEAVE!*" He screamed out scaring causing them all to scramble away in different directions. Then as if the demon lord decided to give him a break on of his targets began to make her way toward him.

He looked up and noticed the way she staggered as she walk that it was obvious she was drunk. This was a blessing for him he didn't even have to look for her or walk she came to him effectivly lessening his work load perhaps.

"No...I don't need any alcohol" he told the woman as he stood up and stared at her. Jazz took this has his chance to study her features. A silvered haired woman who wore a leather outfit with a jacket and a necklace with a cross. _"Nice rack too"_ he said to himself. Jazz extended his hand to her _"Might as well make some kind of confrontation with the target."_

He cleared his throat lightly making sure there was no more blood in his throat. "Thanks for atleast seeing if I needed any help. The names Jazz what's your name beautiful? I see that your a drinker also." As Jazz streched his hand out towards her his eyes slowly making their way toward her neck. He could hear it pulsing from a mile away _"I don't know who this girl is..., but the smell of her blood is simply intoxicating"_ he thinks to himself.

A little bit of sweat trickled down her neck which almost made Jazz pounce on her in excitement. His teeth began to grow a little by little as he kept staring at her neck and he thursting his tongue against them testing to see how sharp they were. He groaned a little and snapped back to reality _"I almost lost myself there"_ he thought, but he couldn't bring himself to stop staring. Her neck was long and slender which for a vampire meant her blood would be sweet _"Now if she is a virgin...then I may fall in love."_


----------



## Watchman (Jun 20, 2009)

Zahid heard the whirring of Heather's chainsaw bayonet, and his heart sank. As if the griffin hadn't brought enough attention to them... Every undead creature with even a hint of the past knew the sound of a chainsaw - more than a few fools had sought to fight off the unliving armed only with such a device and a few choice witticisms. _There goes any attempt at stealth..._

From several different directions, he could hear the shuffling, lumbering steps of zombies grow louder, and increase in number. Furthermore, the sharp, disinfected smell that heralded higher-ranking, more intelligent zombies. This was _far_ too much trouble to go to for a single human... There was something else going on here - some reason that so much effort was being expended to find one girl who seemed to know nothing of the city. A quick glance back at Argen, Heather and the Griffin showed the silver-haired vampire delivering a blow to the large animal, which half-squawked, half-roared in response.

"Pfah... Caught between a rock and a hard place..." But just because the vampire had found himself in such a situation did not mean that he had to follow him. Zahid had lived for as long as he had by hedging his bets and not taking risks - survival took precedence over all else. If Argen survived the oncoming wave, all would be well and good. If he did not, Zahid did not intend to die alongside him.

"Sorry, Argentum. You brought this fight upon yourself," he muttered under his breath, and fled into the alleys of Osirian. A group of zombies, one wearing the gold-and-blue silk of the Pharaoh's personal guard, spotted him, but let him pass once it was clear he was not there to fight them. Zahid did not spare them so much as a glare as they continued trudging towards the two he had abandoned. This was their fight, and theirs alone. It was not the first time he had let acquaintances go when they had outlived their usefulness... and yet, something still nagged at him.

"At the very least... I could find out why they went to such lengths..." If Argen survived, he could barter this knowledge to explain his disappearance. If he did not... secrets were a valuable commodity, and he could easily find people who would want to know what really happened during this Festival of the Dead.

Mind made up, he changed direction, angling towards the Human Quarter of the city. He had acquaintaces other than Argen in this city, and right now, he needed to talk to the dead.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 20, 2009)

Kagami staggered towards the man, tripped over a rock and fell into his arms. She felt oddly sleepy, her hair fell to one side as she rested on his shoulder.

"You're comfy..." she started to drift off and then leaped up and pointed accusingly at the man

"You...you were trying to pop my cherry weren't you?!" She paused "....eww I just got that. That's sick! Who came up with that phrase..? It was you! Wasn't it?" Kagami said incoherently.

There was a now sizeable crowd around them and Kagami took another swig of the demon vodka, making a contorted face as it went down her throat. She showed him the briefcase.

"Know what this is friend? Its my chatisty..chatity....chacha...belt..fuck...you know what I mean." then her mood changed suddenly

"Come on have a drink....I'm sorry for being mean...you hate me right?" She started crying in an utterly bizarre scene as she fell to her knees.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 20, 2009)

*Logdenville*

"You have nothing to smile about by my count" The man said with a sneer
"It doesn't surprise me you can't count" Lin said with a big smile

Lin sent another blast of wind flying toward the man and he used his shield to block and in doing so confirmed her suspicion. Lin brought her fans from her sides and brought them up over her head and she swung her hands together the fans passing over each other she ended with her arms crossed. A ball of swirling wind formed in front of her shot forward toward the man and she ran forward behind it. The man blocked the ball with his shield as Lin had predicted he'd do. The ball of wind exploded on the shield and the smile on his face changed as Lin's bladed fan lopped his head clean off. His body stood still for a few seconds held by Lin's attack and then it dropped to the ground. Lin looked down at him. 

"If you weren't so dependent on that shield, you might have made it harder for me" Lin said

The last attack Lin did was a vortex she created opposing winds that when touched held a target in place for a few seconds. That was all she needed to finish the fight. She walked over the the headless corpse and pulled it out of the middle of the street. She wouldn't be able to hide the blood but by the morning she was sure the people of this town would have bigger events to occupy their thoughts. She walked over to the head on the ground and picked it up by it's hair

"I'm not done with you yet" Lin said to the head as she walked toward the glowing cathedral

*Mark town*

"I can't believe they are making this so fun for me by running"
"I'll have to thank Pepe before I kill him" Jan said smiling as he dashed down the corridor

Jan ran down the corridor sniffing the air to make sure he was on the right trail. A wooden door finally came into sight and he picked up his pace. He slashed the door with his claws and they door shattered and pieces flew out into the street. He smelled the air and ran off toward where teh scent of fear was coming from. He was running full speed to catch up to his prey, a man in a suit running for his life finally came into sight. 

"Don't run Pepe" Jan called out in his grizzly voice
"You are just delaying the inevitable" 

Just them Pepe tripped and fell face first to the ground, by the time he tried to get to his feet Jan was already on top of him growling in his face. Pepe pulled a knife and stabbed Jan in his back. Jan howled with rage and bit into Pepe's shoulder and hand

"Since you ran away and stabbed me I'm going to make you suffer" Jan said growling

He jumped back and licked his claws, Pepe looked at him. Jan charged forward and Pepe tried to dodge his attack but Jan was faster than him. Jan slashed his chest and stabbed his legs. Pepe staggered back, Jan back off and licked the blood off his claws. 

"You OK there Pepe boy" you looking a little sick

Pepe staggered forward and lunged at Jan with the knife Jan took the stab in his shoulder and howled and bit into Pepe's other shoulder and held him. Pepe started to punch Jan weakly in the face, just his strength was waning. Jan jumped backward and prowled around look into Pepe's eyes. 

"Please Jan, I was always good to you" Pepe pleaded
"Yes you were but this is just business" Jan said
"I was ordered to kill you and I shall" Jan said

Jan lunged forward and Pepe pulled a gun from behind his back and shot Jan three times. Jan dropped to one knee and snarled at Pepe

"Jan Jan Jan"
"Because I only used a knife that was all you assumed I had" Pepe said in a smug voice
"Pepe i'm over here" Jan said as he grabbed the gun from the man
"But I shot you, you were lying on the ground"
"It's the bacteria, you were probably having a hallucination" Jan said as he threw the gun aside
"You only bit me twice" Pepe said in a frightened voice
"Yes but every time I slashed you with my claws I infected you"
"You think I lick my claws because I like the taste of blood?" Jan said with a smile
"Well I do, but it's mostly to put the poison on my claws" Jan said

Pepe dropped to his knees and Jan walked over to him and grabbed him by the hair. He bit into his neck and pulled and ripped the vampire's head clean off. Blood sprayed everywhere

"It's a dirty job but someone has to do it" Jan said as he licked his hands
"I guess the boss will want proof" 
"I'll carry the head" Jan said with a smile as he turned to recover his clothes


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2009)

My Rival, My Friend Part 2

Tao spit out the medicine onto the floor. "Trying to kill me?" He hacked, wiping his tongue furiously. "It's my turn to ask questions now." Anna spoke. "Number one, Why are you so concerned about such an old blade?" Tao stopped wiping off his tongue and cleared his throat. "It's my fathers fathers fathers fathers sword... or something like that." Anna nodded. "That explains that.. Number two, If you could move even for a moment, why would you save the life of the person trying to lead you to your death instead of running?" 

Tao blinked. "Cause.. I don't want to see anyone die anymore. The way has gotten out of control on both sides, neither one can make up their minds. Rather then killing an innocent i would much rather dismantle the governments piece by piece and set off a new form of government somehow... If i could.. i didn't really think past destroying the current governments." Anna nodded again. "Are you going to speak or just nod?" Tao blinked. "Hmm.." Anna rubbed her chin. "I think..." she pressed her chest against his. "I have an idea~"


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 20, 2009)

The undead had been a clever trap, thought Hayha. They had been roused, certainly, and though their persistence of his person had been somewhat of a danger, the tracker had proved to be an anathema to the rotting masses of them. He wondered if his pursuit had considered that the tracks of so many might throw off any trackers from the true trail, but he quickly decided against it. The only reason that anyone would go through such dangers was because they feared those with the skill to follow greater than their own skill to elude pursuit. They hadn't counted on him being able to survive, and that, Hayha knew would be their downfall. The tracker smiled to himself, but only for the briefest of moments. He believed pride to be only one of the many distractions on the hunt. And the hunt, Hayha knew, was one thing he could not be distracted from. 

He had followed the trail for two days past the graveyard, and he knew he was gaining on his prey, though it had certainly proved difficult. They were able to keep going at a good pace for most of the day, and Hayha had to better it and stay on their trail, something that had not been made any easier by the delay of the graveyard. But the tracks and signs Hayha had been following were getting fresher by the footstep, and he knew it would not be long before he finally sighted his pursuit. It would not be long before then before they were, dead, he knew. In preparation, he took out his rifle. It was an old model, with no scope but a sight of dulled iron, and heavier than new models with the large wooden frame. But its shot was straight, and had served the tracker well. Quietly but ever so quickly the tracker continued. His prey couldn't be more than a half mile distant. 

Gurney was examining the fetish yet again, something that puzzled Gozer. The Demon could feel no obvious magics in it when she had fetched it for the man in their heated pursuit. The brief discussions they had let Gozer know Gurney felt know magics in it either, yet he wouldn't throw it away. He stared into its eyes of polished bone as if he hoped to find some there on another look. Maybe he knew something she didn't, Gozer thought. He only continued to look at it more deeply every pause they made. "So, you remember anything you forgot? Or is it still just bugging you?"

"Just bugging me, I guess. I think its the same type of bone as my knife here, though it could be nothing."

"Why would you say that?"

"I've had the knife for four years, and the bone feels similar. Smooth like chalk on rough edges, and like glass on the polished. Its also heavy for bone. I could be wrong."

"Is it a special type of bone?"

"Maybe. The person who gave me the knife told me it was, but she could be wrong too."

"You're a man just full of certainties, aren't you?"

"Maybe I'm not, but I'll keep it for now." Gurney hung the fetish around his neck. It was the head of a mythical beast, a dragon, no bigger than his thumb but carved thick to last. It may have been nothing more than his imagination, but at times Gurney thought he saw dried blood on the teeth of the beast, something that would connect it to the myths of a certain Necromantic cult he had once heard of. They believed that the bones of a certain dragon had held the world together, and Gurney had heard that they used his bones as their weapons. His knife was one such article, if legends were to be believed. Quietly, he looked at it one last time and hung it by its leather cord around his neck. They had rested long enough. "It's time to go, come on. We can't let them catch up."

As Gurney was standing to his feet, the trunk of the tree exploded where his head had been only a moment earlier. It was a gunshot. Both Gozer and Gurney ran as fast as they could, hoping the shooter would make the same mistake a second time.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 20, 2009)

Damian looked around the town. "Ugly bitch, ugly bitch, she is... WHAT THE FUCK?!?" He yelled as he checked out girls he saw on the street. "That bitch has got some nasty ass herpes all up on her lip. That is nasty, bitch... Someone needs to check out people's dicks before she blows them. Skanky ho. Or before she eats them out.... That'd make her a skanky les-ho..." Damien nodded.

"What are you saying about me?" The girl he was insulting yelled back at him and started running at him. Damien was just staring at her nasty herpes. She kept yelling at him, but he was too caught up in his thoughts.

_Is she a whore or just some sex-addict. Either way, when she flaps her mouth like that, all I can think about is that nasty pus all sloshing around inside her herpes bumps... Wait, is she yelling at me? What is she saying? Ahh! I can't stop staring!_ Damian thought.

"Do you hear me? Do you HEAR me?" The skank bitched him out, thinking he was listening.

"Not really. Those herpes are nasty. I'm gonna burn them off now." He said, pointing a finger at her lips, a little flame, no bigger than that from a lighter shot out, burning her herpes.

"Ahh! What the fuck? You bitch ass friend! You burnt my face." The bitch yelled.

Damian nodded. "It looks better that way. Except for your herpes are leaking." He laughed, walking away. He was caught up in his thoughts again as he walked, that STD-carrying ho still yelling at him, yet he didn't give two shits.

----------------------

Phoenix listened at Shax's door. "Mion is in there. Maybe I can do a bit of spying..." He said to himself, shifting into a small bug to fly under the small bit of space at the bottom of the door. He flew around, only to see that Mion wasn't there anymore. Shax was, though.

Phoenix shifted into his normal form and walked over to Shax, who was standing by a window. Phoenix's reflection was easy to see in the window, so he knew he couldn't sneak up on Shax. "Hey. Where'd the chick go? Were you so rough that there's nothing left of her?" He laughed, shifting into a busty blonde chick.

"That's too bad." The shifted Phoenix said seductively. "I wanted to have some fun with her too. But maybe it's not all bad. We can still have some fun." He-she-it said, walking over to the kitchen to grab a drink. "Ooh... Whiskey. This will be one crazy party." She-Phoenix said with a seductive chuckle. The shifter poured itself a drink and walked back to Shax, taking a sip.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 21, 2009)

"Have you figured out where he is?" Gozer and Gurney had been running uphill for an hour, and there hadn't been another shot. Gurney said he knew it was only a matter of time, and that was what kept the Demon running, and climbing. To be this high was uncomfortable for the Demon, her companion was a man who seemed to know only desperate measures to deal with desperate situations. 

"Well yes and no."

"What do you mean?" 

"Well, if he's good enough to follow us this quickly and sneak up on us, I'd say that he's following close enough to see us. We could probably find him if we stopped to look."

"If he's close enough to see us, why hasn't he shot again yet?"

"He's probably waiting for something he feels to be a good angle, so as to not have to worry about revealing his position."

"Because we'll be dead?"

Gurney nodded. "Because we'll be dead."

"If you know so much about this sort of thing, how did we get caught in the first place?"

"I just know enough to see the shit we're in already. Now stop talking and run harder." Gurney had never ran so hard in his life. He thought about making use of his revolver's slowing enchantment to face the sniper, the sniper could run after it had become apparent that the bullets weren't having their usual effect and let the Vatican know his trump card. Or worse, be a better fighter than Gurney and take him in anyway. The sniper had managed to cross the graveyard, after all. 

No, the best hope of escape was something that he might find in the hilltop: a long fall and a steep incline. Preferably onto rock, though trees might do. With breath getting heavier by the moment, Gurney wondered at his luck as he reached the top of the hill: there was a heavy tree cover only a few yards in. A few moments perhaps, that he could search without notice from their pursuer.

Hayha did not curse his luck at the missed shot, he merely thought it an unusual coincidence. The tracker knew it would only help him in the end. Hayha was not running nearly as quickly as the two up ahead, and while they were gaining some lead on him now, it would not be enough to matter. When he did catch up to them, the tracker knew they would be too tired to move any more and he could pick them off at his leisure. 

Hayha was momentarily worried when he saw the hilltop: a steep crest with a good tree cover. But the tracker was far too experienced to be worried long. He had followed them through the graveyard, and this would be no trouble. Their hurry caused their feet to dig in deep, and he almost smiled at how easy this leg of the chase had become.

Following the tracks to their conclusion on the hilltop led the tracker to a most puzzling dilemma, however. The tracker went back three times to make sure that the tracks led over the edge each time starting at the hilltop. But when he finally made up his mind that they did, Hayha looked at the descent: a steep inverted slope, something that was impossible with the climbing gear he had now. Looking at the granite end of the descent, however, the tracker knew the slope wasn't the most puzzling or troubling part of the problem by a long shot.

As he looked at the bare space between the cliff face and where the forest resumed, Hayha could only wonder where the bodies were.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 21, 2009)

For the first time, Tesla really looked over Kiya and noticed the extent of her injuries - _just what had happened to her before they met up?_
He decided not to ask; that was her business. But all the same...

'Look... Kiya. I'm going to confess straight away that I've got an ulterior motive tagging along with all of you'. She tilted her head slightly. 'I'm not usually one to... Well, I work better alone. But the state the world's in, and...'

She looked at him encouragingly, but he faltered, conscious of the fact that he really knew nothing at all about this girl in front of him. Still, she didn't look a zealot.

'I want to start a rebel group. Not some terrorist cell' he added, as she frowned, the motion of her making his heart unconsciously flutter, 'but a small group of fighters who're fed up of these two groups of... imbeciles, extremists, racists. A group of people who can fight back against both powers.'

This little speech at made him realise how ill-prepared and informed he truly was, but everything had to start somewhere.

'Before I ask you to join me or anything like that' he continued, before she could reply, 'we need to get you seen to. Someone's obviously not too happy with you, but' he added with a smile, 'I guess they're worse off right?'.

An affection was building inside him for this girl, and it was preposterous as well as dangerous. For both of them. 

He eyed the bar that the others had rushed for, and his heart sank as he noticed a building crowd. _Almost certainly Kagami._ The task began to grow even larger than he had first thought...


----------



## Caedus (Jun 21, 2009)

Drake walked out of a alley way, stretching his neck. Behind him lay the broken body of an unfortunate victim who so happened to give Drake a bad look. The Dhampir looked around at the village and he took note of his companions. He didnt have reason to stay here and he doubt he would see any of them again. He was rebel with no cause....nothing to fight for but himself. No future to look forward too. The half vampire looked around and sighed...nothing of interest.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 22, 2009)

Keeping his eyes on the city below Shax sighed before taking another drink.  “You’re impossible sometimes.  You know that?”  he took another sip and he glanced sideways at Gluttony then grinned as he took in the sight of his form.  “Succubus are boring…” he said with a shrug and swallowed the last bit in his glass before stepping near the blonde in front of him.  

Envy looked her over slowly and his grin turned to a smirk.  “One of these days I might take you up on it…”  He wrapped his hands around the other HOWL’s throat and pressed him against the window.  Their lips just a mere hairbreadth’s apart.  The smell of the whiskey lingering between the pair.  “Just fuck the shit out of you…”  His eyes roamed Phoenix’s face before he chuckled and stepped back and grabbed the bottle, pouring himself another glass.  “So what is your plan?” Shax asked his partner while setting the glass down on the table and resuming the same position as before.

***************************************

“A rebel group…”  Kiya said thinking for a minute then sighed while her eyes followed his.  “What is going on?”  she questioned before letting out a squeak and stepping back right into Tesla trying to get out of the way of the freaky looking woman following Damian.

Tesla’s hands grabbed her waist to steady to her while she stumbled slightly listening to the woman yelling.  “Wow…wonder what he did to her…” Kiya mumbled then blushed deeply stepping away from him.  “Oh…sorry I didn’t mean…I mean…thanks…I didn’t mean to bump you…”

Kiya looked away her mind racing to change the subject.  “Um…yeah she lost an arm…”  Kiya said looking down at the burns.  “That’s what caused this…I don’t think I need it looked at.  Just a hot bath, some ointment,  and a change of clothes…not to mention a soft…bed…”  Kiya began to blush again then whirled away from him to hide her face.  “I think I am going to find some clothes and an inn…” she put her hands on her face feeling the blush and sighed walking away.

**************************************

“Come Asya…you have lots to see…” the cloaked man said with a smile patting her hand.

“Yes sir…” she mumbled looking around her in awe at all the people.  “They aren’t quite like the books…”

“Well, what you read is a bit…um…classic.”  he said smiling down at her while another man approached.

“Ah Mathew…”  he said bowing slightly to the older man.  “I see you are finally letting the flower out of the garden…” His soft brown eyes laid on Asya’s face while took the hand that wasn’t clinging tightly to Mathew’s arm and kissed it gently on the back.

Asya eyes remained wide and her mouth unmoving as she looked between the two men.  “Now Samuel.  You will scare the poor girl.”

“I meant no harm.” Samuel said dropping her hand and stepping back from her.

“Of course not.  Asya this is a dear friend of mine…even if he is a bit of a snot nosed brat…” Mathew said with a rumble of a laugh escaping him.

“I-It’s nice to m-meet you…” Asya said nervously but a smile grew on her face.

“Trust me.  It’s my pleasure.”  Samuel said with a wink.  “Mind if I accompany you?”

Asya shook her head and smiled while Mathew laughed.  “Of course not my good man.  Of course not…”  The two men chuckled while they began to walk once more.  Asya returning to her wide eyed wonderment.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 22, 2009)

Phoenix laughed. "Oh, you know..." He started, shifting back to his normal form then moving back to the table, taking a seat on it. "Nothing, as usual. I can't find anything exciting to do so I figured I'd come up here. You're always a..." He chuckled, switching back into the busty blonde. "Fun person." She laughed. "I thought I would see what you were doing. If you had any plans, I thought I would tag along. And if not... We can always just party up here." She took another drink. 

"So... Exactly what _are_ your plans? Something exciting I hope?" Phoenix asked.

-------------

"Are you still talking?" Damian asked that ho who was following him.

"Damn right I'm still talking! You burnt my fucking face!" The slut yelled. She was hit in the face by a bit of money.

"Go buy some herpes cream. Okay?" He told her, looking around for a bar.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 22, 2009)

For the first time in living memory, Tesla was lost for words; not voluntarily silent, but really lost for words. Over something so _trivial._ 

With a little excitement he began walking towards Kiya, who was heading towards the village proper. He noticed the creeping feeling, thankfully before he had a chance to call after her.

A stray glance downwards lit Tesla's heart with fear. His fingertips were shaking, electricity crackling between them - and the skin was dyeing an aggressive silver. Through an effort of willpower, he managed to repel the Id Engager, but it hadn't begun on its own like this for years. _The last time that happened..._

Tesla shook his head. He'd resolve this inner conflict later; for now, he had to... Well, what _did_ he have to do? He didn't want to make a scene trying to tame Kagami, but could he trust himself with Kiya?

For once, his emotions overcame his pragmatism, and he ran after her, eventually keeping stride. 'I'll come with you', he said in what he hoped was a cheery, unruffled manner. 'I'll need a place to stay tonight as well after all. I haven't felt a soft bed in what feels like months...' He trailed off as the ambiguity made both of them fall into an awkward silence. 

'I've been underground for a long time you see. Literally I mean - living in Hades, working as... Well, it hasn't been a lot of fun.' His reluctance to spill any secrets and his sudden urge to open up to someone made Tesla's speech uncharacteristically clumsy. He settled into a frown as he watched his feet moving across the dirt floor. 

A bizarre retching sound some distance behind them caught Tesla's attention, and a small crowd appeared to be gathering in front of the increasingly distant tavern. He frowned, feeling something strange in the noise. Mildly unnerved, he made eye contact with Kiya, who was also looking worriedly back. 'I think we should probably leave them to it', he said quietly. A wide alley spread out to their left, leading to what looked like the village inn. He gestured at the path - 'I think we both deserve some rest'.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 22, 2009)

*Logdenville*

Lin pulled the shards of her sun glasses out of her chest and threw them to the ground. She ripped off pieces of cloth that weren't blood stained from the dead rook's body and stuck them into the bottles of alcohol. She set up the bottles of alcohol around the cathedral moving as silent as a cat in the dead of night. After she set up the bottles she check her lighter. Lin smoked on occasion but she didn't make it a habit. It was a known fact that cigerettes didn't affect demons the same way as humans most demons that did smoke did it to trick humans into over looking them. She ran back to the front of the cathedral and picked up the head the picked a big stained glass window at the side of the cathedral and threw the head at the window. there was a loud thunk and the head dropped to the ground outside 

"Well it's a good thing no one saw that" Lin said with a frown
"Looks like I'll have to do this another way" She said pulling her fan free 

She swung he fan forward and a blast of air flew out and shattered the stained glass window

"That should wake the priests in there" she said as she threw the head through the broken window

After a few seconds she heard the confirmation she was waiting for several screams and crying. She hopped up onto the ledge of the window

"Good morning members of the Vatican church"
"I believe it was your god that said Do on to others as you'd have them do on to you"
"Well he did on to me and my family so i'm here to do on to you and your" she said with a smile as she pulled her fans free

It was a slaughter, these were scholars and med of god not warriors. She cur them down mercilessly she lopped off heads and killed men who ran with blasts of wind. The entire place was covered in blood after a few short minutes. She came upon a particurlarly young member of the church and looked at him. 

"I'll let you live, I mean I did survive" 
"Go tell your Vatican that the Demon Alliance said to stay out" Lin said as the man ran off out the door
"That should be enough for them to think that the DA was involved" Lin said
"Now for the grand finale"

She ran around the Cathedral and lit the molotov cocktails and threw them into and onto the building. In a few short moments the cathedral was ablaze. She use slight pushes and pulls of wind to make sure none of the building around it were lit on Fire. Many of the town's people came out into the street to watch the cathedral burn. Not a single one of them raised a hand or alarm to out the church

"So what are you going to do now?" a voice from behind her said

Lin whirled to see an man standing behind her with a smile on her face, his eyes flashed yellow for an instant.

"Who are you? what are you doing here?" Lin said
"Come with me lets have a talk" the man said as he held onto her hand


----------



## Cjones (Jun 22, 2009)

Jazz got a laughed out of the woman infront of him. She began to staggering and fell into his arms. Her breathing had lax some as he held the woman up in his arms. "Is..is she falling asleep?" He thought as she felt heavier than she was suppose to. Suddenly she leaped out of his arms and pointed in accusing finger at him.

"You...you were trying to pop my cherry weren't you?!" She paused "....eww I just got that. That's sick! Who came up with that phrase..? It was you! Wasn't it?" she said incoherently.

Jazz wiped his whole palm acrossed his face and groaned "You know how to pick them don't you?" He said under his breath referring to someone. Then Jazz finally caught on to what she said and gave a small chuckle. She was accusing him of trying to take her virginty.

"Wait..virginty?" It hit Jazz hard as his question was answered. It had been a while since he had the taste of blood not to mention a virgins. With her recent comment Jazz assumed he could take it to the heart. _"Maybe this won't be such a bother afterall?"_

The woman to a swig from her vodka bottle with this brief pause Jazz noticed a crowed had gather around them. _"Nosy ass humans"_ he thinks to himself. He had to find a way not to draw so much attention it could blow his cover big time.

She then began to speak what Jazz thought were words of some kind and showed him her suitcase. On the outside it was a regular looking suitcase it seemed, but...it had an aura about it that seemed familar though Jazz couldn't think of what it was.

"Sure babe....I'll I have drink with ya and no I don't hate you so stop crying." Jazz bent on one knee and wiped some of the tears from out the silver haired womans eyes, but in the back of his mind Jazz was thinking this was the perfect oppurtunity to pick up some info. "Infact! I think I have just fallen in love with you" he said putting her arm over his shoulder "My names Jad...er...Jazz what's yours?"


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 22, 2009)

Walking was definitely becoming a bit of an issue. Not long after the jump, Gurney had started to become dizzy, and it hadn't stopped since. He could still manage to put one foot in front of the other, but the man could only wonder for how long. If he didn't find fresh water or food soon it might not matter much if they did escape the sniper or not. Water would have to come first, Gurney decided. He could tell from the way that Gozer was still bothered by the insects that she wasn't so familiar to the outdoors. If nothing else, with enough water he could tell her how to set up some traps. Presently, the Demon was watching him with that same concern that Gurney found so hard to fathom.

"I can carry you, if it will help." Gozer came over without Gurney's admission and slipped her shoulder under his arm. The slowly shifting skin had stopped bothering the man, though he wondered if that had anything to do with his incoherent state of mind. In either case, he stared in blank minded fascination. "You don't have to say thank you, you know, just keep walking. Point to where you want to go." In this desperate moment, her voice again carried that unearthly kindness. Gurney felt a bit queasy just listening to it.

He pointed in some direction and mouthed 'water' and the Demon understood. Her Demon clan was somewhat unique in their lack of any substantial amount of nutrients, and Gozer's long existence had let her learn this well. She hoped that Gurney was right in the direction he was pointing, but if she heard water elsewhere, or smelled it, she wouldn't hesitate to change course without asking. If she couldn't find any water by nightfall, Gozer would force the human to drink some of her blood as substitute. The Demon could produce a rather surprising amount of it. After surviving the fall, Gozer knew that she needed to keep Gurney alive if at all possible. It was a courtesy extended by the Demon to few over her long life, and something that was never given out of something like love or compassion. Gurney had permanently proved his worth as an asset to the Demon, something that was far more valuable.

And by what a price he had purchased it! Even with her kind's great ability to heal, Gozer didn't know if she could have survived the fall. She would, at the very least, be knocked unconscious, something that would lead to her death by a bullet from the sniper. But he had grabbed and lifted her before she even had time to protest, and then leaped off the edge. She had seen him handling his revolver briefly when they were escaping from the train, but to see him handle it again during the fall let the demon know for certain that there was something uncanny about it. But what it was remained something of a mystery to her. 

Gurney was getting weaker now, and leaning more heavily on her shoulder. With little struggle, she lifted the man on her back and carried him like one carries children. It took some walking, but before too long the Demon heard the sound of running water. "Not much further now, come on Gruney." She shook the man a little, but got nothing more than a groan. Gozer laughed lightly to herself. He had sounded more annoyed at the prospect of water than relieved. 

After not too much further, she found a small stream and set Gurney down beside it. Gently, she put his head in her lap, and after combing away the hair from his forehead cupped some water in her hands and let it run off her fingertips into his slightly open mouth. He spattered once or twice, but swallowed the rest. Gozer repeated the process on and off for about half an hour until the Demon felt it was enough for the night. She let his head rest on what remained the sack he had brought from the train and put the rest of him in what the Demon thought was a comfortable position. 

After this was done, Gozer stepped off a ways and began to wait. She had been a soldier looking after wounded before, and she knew that Gurney would be just as dead if some animal found them as he would be from a bullet of the sniper's gun. There were so many ways to die, the ageless woman knew. The chief danger were scavengers, the Demon knew, birds and dogs mostly. However, the first Danger the demon discovered was of a most unexpected kind. It began like any winged figure, nothing more than a blot on the horizon. But as it came ever closer, the Demon could see that there were not just wings on the back of this flying thing, but legs and a vaguely human head.

A harpy! The Demon silently readied her heavy needle and a very deadly sort of caution came over her.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 23, 2009)

“Are you sure we shouldn’t go back?”  Kiya questioned, looking from the crowd to Tesla then down the alley.  “Well she seemed like she could deal with herself easy enough…” she mumbled then sighed rubbing the back of her neck wearily.  “That hot bath sounds better and better.” she looked at her arms and noticed a few new scratches thanks to her brawl with Kagami.  

“Yeah, so…why don’t we go ahead and find those rooms…” Kiya said turning a smile to him before stepping into the alley and heading toward the inn.  “Hades?  You’re a long way from home.  Um…”  she thought for a moment trying to keep up the conversation with out it going awkward once more.  “How did you get here?  I mean…why are you here?”  Kiya glanced at him with a soft smile on her face as they stepped into the shadows continuing toward the inn.

************************************

“What?  You mean besides finding a cleaner to deal with this mess.  I swear one day I will kill that bastard…”  Envy growled reaching for his glass and the bottle once more.  Pouring another drink he downed half of it before turning his green eyes on Gluttony.  “I want to know how in the fuck he gets in here!”  his eyes narrow for a moment then he shakes his head looking back out the window.  “You wouldn’t be stupid enough to be in cahoots with that one…” Shax looks out the corner of his eyes at his partner before shrugging.

After a few minutes of silence Shax sighs slightly then chuckles lowly.  “I bet you’re just itching aren’t you?  You kept yourself pretty reigned in while we were gone.  Come on…”  Envy says setting things down and heading for the door.  “My treat.  Let’s go find us some trouble.  Well…” He wrinkles his nose looking around the apartment.  “After the cleaner…”


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2009)

*Kagami*

The tears stopped almost as quickly as they started and she sprang up with a smile. "Thats what I like to hear! And really it took you long enough, how coulld people not fall in love with THIS," she struck a pose, "instantly?"

She too noticed the crowd "To the bar!" she screamed, taking them all by surprise, especially Jazz who she went round the back of and jumped on his back, in a piggy back position. "Come! We must meet Horaldo, my pet lizard! And Drake, and Kiya! and Tesla! and Damian!" This party's getting crazy! Let's rock!" she shouted a few villagers shrugged their shoulders and followed

Kagami then, aving got comfortable on Jazz, fell sound asleep, unaware that she was ripe for the taking.

*Mion*

Mion could barely contain herself. She approached the first barrier as she attempted to infiltrate Bune. She wondered how exactly to approach it; sneaking in was obviously the order of the day but with her new powers there were too many options. She licked her lips and thought she would try out her new moves first.

There was a large rock which she was hiding behind and she waited until one of the vatican guards was sufficiently seperated enough. Her eyes glowed red as she read all his information from his mind. Name, Date of birth, where he was born and most fun of all what his sexual fantasy was. Pretty bog standard. Two women. Luckily she could fulfill that desire now.

She threw a rock from behind the boulder and the man radioed to his colleagues that he was going to investigate. He was only about 15 ft from them and they watched as he went round cautiously. He was suddenly reeled in by Mion's outstretched hand and demonic strength. Mion acted quickly, using her doppleganger ability and shapeshifting into the person she had just abducted, not only on the clone but on herself too. She  had her clone walk out just before the other three reached the boulder

"I'm alright guys. Just tripped over, nothing there. Bill put that gun down you crazy bastard."

The older man put his gun down, satisfied that that was his team mate. 

"Once you stop being such a clumsy bastard!" Mion walked around behind, her 'team'. Bills radio went off asking if everything was alright.

"Damn every freaking hour!" Another one said as he clicked the radio. "Passcode, illuminati. Yes everything is fine." 

"Roger, talk to you in an hour." the radio responded and went dead

That's all Mion was waiting for. Her clone approached the radio bearer and casually broke his neck. The other two shouted but it was too late, the clone had already pounced on one, and using her now extended nails sliced his neck open.

He choked and drowned in his own blood. The last one picked up his weapon and fired it at the clone, bullets piercing him/her. Mion rolled her eyes up in ecstacy behind the boulder and clawed at the ground. She really couldn't bear it any longer. Three swift deaths, this one had to be savoured. Nice and slow.

The clones was eventually decimated through automatic fire, the last guard panting, about to reach for his radio, when he felt his arm snap and the radio fall to the ground. Mion had walked silently behind him and effortlessly broke the mans arm with a simple flick of the wrist.

"No. This is a private party I'm afraid." Her eyes went red. "Oh, you men and your threesome fantasies. Very well though, you and two women." she said, putting her hand on another dead body and using the clone techniques. This time it was simply two Mions

"One blonde and a brunette hm?" she said further reading his thoughts and wrestled him to the ground, changing form to the two pop idols that he craved for, "Don't like my green hair?" the two women carressed him slowly, licking and teasing him. He had no idea what to do. His mind was saying he was in danger, but the sheer pleasure he was receiving was too much.

Mion enjoyed Lust so much. It was so easy to cloud a persons judgement with it. Her blond self climbed on top of him and started to ride him hard, Mion enjoying it as much as he was, the brunette kissed the blonde and played with her breasts, Mion gurgled in delight.

"Ah! this is ...." The blonde suddenly went down and scratched at his chest. The man grimaced but was enjoying it. "You like it rough, I know. Lets just see how rough." The brunette, took her whip and started lashing at him. Hard. Over and over. The blonde continued to ride him, Mion almost at her point of no return. The whip came down and the man was so enthralled, it took him a good 4 seconds to realise that his arm had come clean off. He screamed, but Mion kept whipping and fucking him, the whip lashes now tearing huge chuncks of his flesh off as Mion climaxed.

"FUCK! hit me!" the man was almost dead. The brunette tuned her whip to Mion and pummeled her as finished in absolute pleasure. The man's soul was dragged up into her in a flash of light but the bruntte still whipped her. The blonde, which was Mion's clone writhed in continued pleasure as the whip came down her, everywhere; legs, ass, breasts, face, back, stomach. Soon she was nothing but bits, stren across the pavement. 

The brunette fell to the ground, changing back into Mion and panted. Recharged, replenished and utterly satisfied, she strolled to the city, whistling an eerily happy tune


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 23, 2009)

'Um...'

Tesla wasn't concentrating. He was watching a lone spark trickle off of his finger and sink into the ground. Another one followed, and another. He didn't notice the significance.

'A long way from home? I guess, but... Well, I don't really have a home.' Tesla shrugged, and smiled. 'I holed up in Rig City for a year or so just because I needed somewhere safe...'. He didn't elaborate on what he needed to be safe from. 'To be honest though, I never really liked the underground. It's stifling. One day, I'll just settle down with...'

He trailed off as he and Kiya entered the inn. It was a worn but comfy looking place, small and wooden; quaint. A rustic looking gentleman behind the counter greeted them.

'Bloody hell, what's happened to you two?!'

'We'd like two rooms please', Tesla ignored the question, 'preferably with running water'. The place looked a little dated to say the least.

'Only one room I'm afraid sir - got a double bed and a hot shower though'.

Tesla was briefly taken aback, but glanced at Kiya - 'That's fine, I'll sleep on the floor. I haven't slept on a real bed for so long it'd probably just make me uncomfortable anyway'.

'Just the one night?'

'Yes'

Tesla handed over the money with a little guilt (he'd found it in the stolen clothes), and accepted the key.

'Up the stairs, third room on the left sir.'

The mustachioed man watched the curious pair as they trudged up the stairs, looking worn out and frankly not very healthy. He tutted. _Young people..._


_____________________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________
_____________________________________________________________


Pride watched Mion's antics distastefully from a distance. Just like Lust, she was a disgraceful creature, and she made far too many unnecessary movements in battle. He chuckled to himself, and disappeared.

Suddenly, he was next to Mion. 'Hello, darling. Just thought I'd pop by to see how you were doing - your mistress is as repellant as ever.' He smiled good naturedly. Mion growled, obviously angry at the slight on Lust. 

'Oh, come now - there's really no need for that. And you know better than to try and fight _me_'. The suggestion made him chortle again. 'Now', he intensified his gravitas and Mion struggled to stand upright, 'I've got a job to do. Do what you want, but please don't leave such a _mess_ around, would you?'. 

He stepped disdainfully over a severed arm, before turning around and tipping his hat to her. Before she could even speak, he had disappeared again. As tiresome as it was, he really did have a job to do - and perhaps there would even be someone worth fighting in Grand Bune.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2009)

Mion got up after her brief encounter with the Sin. She spat on where he had stood.

"Thinks he so smart." She said looking toweards the city. Her look of disdain was not because of any loyalty towards Lust, but rather her utter contempt for her. She almost destroyed her, having brought out Joanna in her.

She looked back at the mess she had made. Four horribly mutilated corpses. Even a child could figure out that something had happened here. She sighed and started to clean up, leaving only blood on the road. She had worked up a sweat and it was a good hour before she was done. 

The radio clicked open as HQ checked up on the patrol.

"Patrol 6. Everything good?"

"Passcode illuminati, everythings fine here."

"Roger that. Talk to you in an hour." The radio clicked off. Mion was pissed and horny. She looked down at the sewer entrance and yanked off the lid and was hit by the smell

"Oh someones gonna get it, alright." She said, using her nails to latch on to the ceiling of the sewer. There was no way she was walking through THAT. She made her way towards the city centre with great haste.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 23, 2009)

Perched high above the surrounding patches of forest, Hekate swivelled her head to catch sight of movement. Behind her, she could hear the clucks and moans of her children, calling out for food, whilst the rabbits she had fetched to sate their hunger lay untouched in the dust.

"Eat up, my darlings, eat up... mother's brought food for you already..." Cocking her head to the side, she saw a faint cloud of dust, far into the distance, and grunted in irritation. She kept a swathe of territory here, far from the attentions of men or demons, and guarded it fiercely to protect her children. Spreading her wings, she leapt into the void between sky and ground, and allowed the winds to ferry her to her chosen target. If need be, she could sweeten her children's dish with a different sort of meat.

As she grew closer, she began to make out details - two distinct figures, one staggering as the other, supported his weight. Instinctively, she marked the weakened figure as a primary target. Dipping a wing and shifting her weight to the side, she entered a lazy circle, until she could find the right altitude and angle to drop in and snatch him. On her third cycle, she noticed the other figure looking at her, and her features contorted into a snarl. Ugly, ugly thing, down there. Never mind the weaker one, this would do. Couldn't be left alive, no, not this one. There was malice deep there, and left to smoulder, it could easily burn. She should put it out now, before it burned the children. Mind made up, she extended her talons and dove, shrieking like a thing possessed.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 23, 2009)

It was a good day for Charles. He had money in his pocket and his wheels were on the road again. He drove an older car, something that would be instantly recognizable with the boxy frame and loud, boat like quality to the sound of the engine. It was black, with red and white racing stripes, and it had been eating up the road all day with a hungry speed. Something that may have been too much for the passenger, as Charles noticed the normally expressionless Officer Tackle was looking a little green. But it didn't matter too much, thought Charles. They would be in the next no name town soon enough, and the car was in need of refueling. Smiling at the feeling of the hot mid day wind going through his hair, Charles sped up.

Officer Tackle didn't say anything at the sudden increase, though his hands began to open and close slowly as an indication of his nervousness. Charles knew that the Officer's discomfort at himself was almost as great at the discomfort from the speeds he was reaching. Recalling that he hadn't asked once to slow down, Charles saw Tackle's bravery for the pointless display that it was and laughed to himself. Charles used to do things like that when he was younger, and there was no mistaking who most people would pick as the 'mature' one between the two. 

The ride didn't last for too much longer, and they soon pulled into the nearest gas station. "You hungry at all?" 

"No, not very." Charles looked at the man and realized that Tackle was still a bit queasy from the ride. Perhaps he had driven too fast for too long. He felt a little sorry at Tackle's discomfort, but Charles wasn't going to worry too much. There was always next time. 

"Well I am. How about you come along just in case you get hungry later?" Charles waited only briefly for a response and then drove the refueled car into an empty space at the station's corner store. He left Tackle in the car and started walking. 

It was a dusty little town, like many he had seen. But Charles had gotten to like dusty little towns like this one in his long travels. There was always good company to be found here, and good prices for food and drink, unlike some of the more populated cities. The only thing that still bothered Charles occasionally were the motels in these less traveled places. There was often the chance of bugs, and on one chase he had been delayed a full week while he recovered from a centipede bite. The thought of it made Charles's calf remember the ache, but he laughed it off, as he laughed off most things. 

Charles found a likely looking place for eating just a mile down the road from the gas station. It advertised a slightly spicier fare, with large baked chips for dipping in sauce, and slightly spiced beef and rice, all wrapped in a large, flexible corn flour flatbread. When he went inside, Charles checked to see if there was any wine. There wasn't. Charles wasn't in the mood for beer, so he ordered some water instead. 

It wasn't too long before Officer Tackle wandered in. He looked a little better than he had in the car. "Looks like you got hungry after all."

"I did. The food here any good?" 

Charles nodded. "Oh, it's very delicious! Try some!" Charles watched as Tackle ordered his own plate, and then laughed when he made a face. "Well now, what is it?"

"This is very greasy. You know that, right?"

"I did not, in fact." Officer Tackle gave him a look asking him to say otherwise, but Charles had long learned not to buckle under pressure. 

"Well now you do." Instead of laughing to himself, Charles decided to finish his meal with a certain relish. The waitress came with the bill almost immediately, but Charles decided to wait for the Officer to finish eating for a while. Tackle was a slow eater, however, so Charles got up and walked to the bench outside and sat down. 

He got out his wallet, and opened up the black leather to look at the one picture of Ray he kept on him at all times. Charles had long ago memorized the line of her hair and the shape of her eyes, but he studied them again as he did every night and thought about his day. Thinking about her didn't bother Charles any more, it was a discomfort that had ceased given a little time. Charles was a positive person at his core, something that could be measured by the fact that he had found a reason to truly enjoy living alone and dangerously. Ray was only in a place that Charles had yet to get to, and when he finally did, Charles would have more stories to tell Ray than he could possibly imagine. Even though he was done thinking about his day, Charles decided to look just a little longer. It was his favorite thing to do.

The man on the bench wasn't from around here, that much Russel knew. He had to tell himself this because it was a big man. A big man who had his wallet out in the open longer than anyone Russel had ever seen. He was a fool, and to a desperate boy like Russel, that was reason enough. He needed money bad. "Excuse me, sir. Excuse me."

That was all he had to do to distract the man for a moment. As the big man raised his head to look at the boy, Russel grabbed the wallet and ran.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 23, 2009)

“I guess it’s good for us that we came here first.”  Kiya said quietly climbing the stairs ahead of Tesla.  “I will pay you for half of the room.  It’s only fair…” she sighed turning the corner and heading toward the room.  “I guess the others will be sleeping in the alleys or bars…” Kiya smirked slightly, a soft chuckling rolling from her chest.

“Oh…Um…”  Kiya mumbled tucking a bit of her hair behind her ear.  “You don’t have to sleep on the floor.  We can share the bed.  Just…um….” she chewed on her bottom lip a bit nervously before looking up and giving him a shy smile while he unlocked the door.  “I will sleep under the sheet.  You sleep on top of it…” Kiya blushed lightly and quickly moved into the room after he opened the door.  “Sorry…I really need that shower.  Wish it was a bath though…” she rushed toward the bathroom and shut the door behind her.

“What the hell?  What has gotten into me…”  Kiya mumbled to herself as she leaned on the sink.  With a sigh she let her eyes move toward the mirror causing a gasp to escape her.  “I didn’t realize I looked so bad…”  with almost a temper she turned on the shower and stripped off what remained of her clothes.  After testing the water Kiya stepped into the stall and stifled a scream as the water hit her many burns and cuts.  Several tears rolled down her face from the pain of the hot water and now the soap she was using.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 23, 2009)

Pride was having a little fun. 

He had decided to travel overground to Grand Bune's centre; he didn't feel too much like sneaking around. Because he looked so human however, he was not apprehended, even though in his rather bizarre period dress he was somewhat oblique. Now however, he was drawing closer to Grand Bune proper, and the sentries and patrols were getting thicker.

He came upon a group - obviously of the same battalion - guarding the main road into town. One of the men put out his arm to stop the Sin's approach. 

'Sorry sir, off limits.'

Pride regarded the man with amusement. He was tall and well built, but a pot belly was emerging with age, and his dirty brown hair was greasy like his eyes, which he blinked constantly, in the manner of a man perpetually confused. He and his men were all cradling automatic weapons. Pride grinned.

'Oh, but I'm sure you can make an exception for me, gentleman!'

'And why should we do that?' the man narrowed his little eyes.

'Well', Pride said, flashing out of sight and reappearing behind the soldier, 'because otherwise I will be forced to kill you all... and annihilating weaklings isn't an activity I am particularly fond of'.

The group collectively raised their weapons, before the curious stranger in their midst burst out in uproarious laughter. He clutched at his cane for support.

'I'm joking of course! You gentlemen should continue your no doubt fine work, but I do insist that you allow me my journey - an Apostle after all, should have his right of way. And I have important, Godly business in the city centre'.

'Oh, well you should have said so sir!' the leading soldier said, turning around and saluting the stranger. He commanded the confused looking young soldier manning the gate to open it, and he duly did so. 'On your way then, and may the Lord be with you'.

Pride tipped his hat, and whistled as he walked through the gate. Immediately he had passed the threshold however, he felt cold steel against the back of his head. 

'You really think we're that stupid, demon scum?'

Pride sighed loudly. 'Oh, please don't be so _boring_. Just let me through and get back to -'

The gun went off.

'Now that was just plain impolite' Pride said indignantly. He turned around to face the man, and bent down to pick the bullet up off of the floor. The soldiers around looked on dumbfounded as the stranger crushed the bullet into nothingness between his finger and thumb.

'I'm afraid shooting a man in the back off the head really is just beyond the pale'

'You're not a man', the man countered, 'you're worse than _filth_'. He spat, the globule hitting the floor, splashing onto one of Pride's shoes. 

'Your impertinence and sheer temerity astound me. But I -'

'FIRE!'

A hurricane of bullets rushes towards Pride. This was too much - he wasn't going to get his clothes ripped over _this_.

The dust cleared, and the group of men advanced on the spot where they thought the demon would be.

'Not fast enough I'm afraid'

They wheeled around as one entity and gawped at the sight of their sergeant being held up by an ear. 'I really take no pleasure in this', Pride lamented. 'But sometimes, an example just has to be made - or people never learn'. With that, he dropped the man to the floor, and drilled his cane through the man's forehead. He wiped the brains off on a patch of grass, before turning to face the remainder of the guard. One of the men was being loudly sick to the side.

Pride surveyed them. Worthless, weak and utterly, utterly boring. He'd had enough of them. With a thought, the gravity around the area intensified, and each man fell to his knees. Pride snapped his fingers, locking the gravity field in place.

'You'll stay here', he said to them sternly, 'and you'll learn your lesson.' Not one man answered back. Pride smiled. 'Good. Now if you'll excuse me, I'll be on my way'.

And so he continued on. The city centre beckoned - the burning buildings, fresh from attack reminded him of Metropolis. He sighed again. There better be at least one _real _Apostle lurking about somewhere in there...


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2009)

Mion was getting increasingly angrier as waft asfter waft of foul rotten smells came up. Demon shit was the worst thing to hit the nostrils and since there was no one to run the sewage system, it festered and got worse. She had heard rumours of some sort of mutated thing down there. That was all she needed.

It had been an extremely hot day and now under the cover of night, a heavy mist descended on the city. She reached a man hole and lifted it up slowly to have a peek. She knew where she was, this was the Locust part of town. No-one knew exactly what had happened to them, but they were thought to be part of Wrath's army, armed to the teeth and ugly as ...sin.

She crept out, even the Vatican had not kept patrols here, though they would probably send a few apostles to clean it up. It was horribly quiet. She was maybe 10 miles away from where she needed to be. She walked along, changing her loud stilletos to quieter trainers. Black, of course.

She pressed her back against a wall as she approached an alley and quickly poked her head to see, taking in everything at a moments glance. There was nothing but darkness. The lights had gone out. It was nothing compared to the darkness she had seen but still she was on her guard.

Mion walked slowly down the alley. Still silence. Her heart was beating fast. She wasn't nervous; she was getting hornier. Sometimes she hated her body.

Then, a quick scurrying creature ran through one hole in the wall tp the other, in the opposite derelict building. It made a fast ticking like sound. 

"shit...Locust are here." she thought to herself. Her nails extended and she climbed up the building. She had wanted to avoid the rooftops, due to the flying things looking down. Hopefully the mist would cover her. She leaped up onto the roof of the building. A huge flat roof with a lot of not so nice people on it. The Locust were there.

"GRIND!" A huge beast of a demon said holding a minigun and stomping towards her. 

"Shit!" Mion growled, leaping up impossibly high and dodging the fire as the bullets shot up at her. There were a more than a few grunts as well, all with weapons. "Does no-one do hand to hand anymore?!" she spat as they too fired their pistols and automatic weapons. She landed and darted behind a chest high wall. 

"Right you Wrath bitches, guess this is as good a time as any to start some shit." Her hand turned into a tentacle and shot out at the nearest grunt, reeling him in. It really wasn't nice to look at but Mion's Lust had gone beyond caring. She pulled him in close and rammed her tongue down its throat, its razor teeth cutting it slightly. She had implemented the kiss of hypnosis, and the creature was now under Mions spell

The Grinder continued to fire upon them, stopping for a split second to let its gun cool. Mion pounced on the opportunity, sending her Drone out to the left to sacrifice itself tp the lesser Locust, whilst Mion leaped towards the Grinder. Her legs wrapped around the huge neck of the beast and she jabbed her hand through it's head. Unbelievably it was still alive and even manged to grab her by the waist and slam her down. All the wind rushed out of her but now she was angry.

Really angry.

Her body changed and she became a full foot taller than the beast, turning herself into a huge muscle bound demon she had kiled a long time ago. She drew her fist back and slammed it into the Grinders face, causing the thing to explode. It fell limp on the ground, dropping its weapon. 

Mion picked up the huge weapon and attempted to use it. Sh couldn't as it jammed.

"Well, guess I'm no good with it anyways." She said leaving it, smiling at the remaining drones and pouncing on them


----------



## Cjones (Jun 23, 2009)

_"She's...asleep?"_ Jazz thought surprised. Here he thought he was getting ready to drink the night away and his soon to be drinker partner goes to sleep on his back no less. Jazz gave a small sigh and made a quick turn toward the Inn.

_"I'll set her up for the night then, but...some good could come of this"_ Jazz thought as he walked down the street toward the Inn. He needed to obtain some info on this little group of mis-fits not to mention her rathering intriguing suitcase. Though Jazz would rather go home and get back in his bed which soundly like haven, but his boss wanted some kind of info on them. Though what for Jazz guessed he would never find out he never was told alot unless it was time for someone to get eliminated.

A tiny bell on the tavern door rung as Jazz walked in with the sleeping woman on his back.

"Welcome to-" the clerk attempted to say before being cut off.

"Yea, yea I don't have time for that just give me a room" Jazz demanded. The clerk gave him a key and pointed to the top of the stairs "Turn left, second door on the right." Jazz took the keys and made his way up the stairs "This is waay more work than this mission was said to be." A few minutes later Jazz opened up the door to the room and walked in. It was a cozy little room with a queen size bed straight ahead and a bathroom to the right of it.

Jazz slowly let the woman off his back and watched her sleeping form. "Now...I can either hypnotize her or...." Jazz stared at the woman and then his eyes locked on her neck again. He stared at the woman's neck the hungry with which he stared showing in his eyes "I think I'll go that route. I haven't had the taste of blood in such a long time" he said as he walked over and poisitioned himself over the left side of her body.

He teeth began to grow out into pointed fangs and he began licking the joint section between her neck and shoulder. Then he grazed his teeth over the spot and prepared to bite down "Okay....now let's see whats in the pretty little mind of your's."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 23, 2009)

Kagami

She was comfy. In a land of dreams and happiness. She was walking along merrily with Horaldo, playing tag with him and enjoying the hot sun. It was hot, burning. She rubbed her neck, where the heat was focusing on. 

Something deep inside her told her someonething was wrong. She knew she had two sides to her. Part human, part demon. 

"I don't wanna wake up." she said 

"...then stay asleep." a voice came from the ground.

"You again huh?" she looked at herself, but it wasn't quite herself, it was something a lot worse.

"You can't do anything without me. All your power comes from me." the demon like figure said to her. It was almost like a shadow

"Sure. Uh huh and if I left you to it, you'd be nothing but a pretty blood stain, or someone's bitch." she said refferring to an incident that had happened a long time ago. She had almost become a Locust, serving under Wrath.

"Well, ok, we need each other. I know that if this body is in danger then I'll have to come and bail you out." 

"And?"

"This body's in danger. You need to stop drinking you know. You're about to get bitten by a demon. Not just any demon, a freaking Sin."

"Oh shit?! Really?!" Kagami said excitedly

"Don't get excited about it you moron!" the demon said. "If he suck your blood then your human side will disappear altogether, and my demon side will be influenced by...him."

"So, I have to wake up huh?"

"STOP BEING LAZY AND DO IT!!" The demon said angrily.

Just then Jazz's image appeared in Kagami's head and both of teh Kagami's looked at Jazz.

"What the shit??!"


----------



## Tyrael (Jun 23, 2009)

_Rior-An auxiliary organisation that was hired to supervise the project. They were the most cooperative, and seemed the sanest. I have no idea why they did not run a hundred miles when the job’s true nature was revealed. Possibly, because a hundred miles would not be far enough.
_
***

A shout came from the cubicles. A plea. A cry. Beyond the plastic, soiled door someone was begging for freedom.

Catcher ran to the door and dragged at it. Locked. Another voice from another cubicle howled for the first to shut up.

The corpses in room. Mutant corpses. Catcher realised he was listening to prisoners: miners. They had been taken prisoner by the mutants. By the dead mutants that decorated the floor. One of them must have a set of keys.

Catcher founded them, but hesitated. How did he know what was inside those cubicles? Those noise did not sound like sane men. ‘Shut up!’ At the sound of a new voice the clamours fell into a deathly silence immediately.

‘I’ve got the keys and I’ll let you out.’ Now there were four voices calling.

‘Shut the fuck up! I’ll release you, but you’ve got to tell me who you are now. I don’t want to have to blow your heads off. I bloody well will if you try anything though. Shut up!’

A reasonable voice called out. ‘We’re miners.’

Hysterics: ‘This is just a trap, isn’t it?’

‘Please!’

‘We’ve been imprisoned.’

‘I’m starving.’

‘It’s her, come to finish us.’

‘Please!’

‘Miners!’

‘Shut up!’

And round went the circle of shouts and screams and begging and pleading and hysterics and the voice repeated themselves and threw themselves against the doors of the cubicle and clawed as if to dig their way out and only one sounded in the least bit sane. Catcher threw his hands over his head in the shit and blood stained cold metal room and screamed for silence.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 24, 2009)

The harpy shrieked in the manner of a bird as it plummeted down from the sky, something that Gozer thought to be a telling feature to that half beast thing. Its mind couldn't be what it once was, the Demon knew. In another circumstance, the Demon perhaps would have felt sympathy for the creature but now the knowledge was only one more factor in a series of calculations running through the head of the Demon. She had fought harpies before, bigger and stronger than this maddened thing and Gozer knew that her needle would be more than enough to kill the creature. She knew also the madness of the creature would make words that could perhaps be used to frighten no different from any other sound, and that it would take considerable effort to frighten it by physical violence. The decision between death and life for the maddened creature rested on the unknown of the sniper that was pursuing them. Would a corpse be more telling than nothing more than a jumble of tracks? 

The Demon didn't know, and indecision stayed her lethal hand as she let fly her needle, bringing the sharp point only inches away from the face of the harpy in warning. The harpy paid no attention to the needle point, and continued forward. Gozer stepped quickly out of the way, and brought the ball of her foot to the harpy's face, setting it on its haunches. The shriek of a bird once more came from human lips, and the harpy righted itself and quickly took to the skies again. The Demon hoped that the winged creature had decided to exit, but began to circle once more in the way of aerial scavengers. The motion brought something else to the attention of the Demon: the near proximity of her injured companion. Gozer knew that while she was the target of the harpy for now, that could quickly change if the creature thought she was too difficult a catch. The Demon also knew that as long as the creature was alive, it could most likely get to Gurney sooner than the Demon could react to, for the needle's poison made sure that Gozer stayed far away from her injured companion in case of an accident. The decision to kill or not was raised yet again in the Demon's mind, but was met with the same hesitation as before. Gozer's plan then became to lead the creature away from her friend, in hopes that the harpy's madness was complete enough to forget about him when out of eyesight. 

The Demon lashed out repeatedly with the needle on its long and thin metal rope at the harpy's circling position in the sky. She came close to the creature, but never hit, careful to keep the point away from flesh. To begin with the harpy merely made course corrections to better avoid the narrow missile, but soon the Demon's plan began to work. The harpy grew irritated and angered, and soon dove again at Gozer. As before, she stepped out of the way, but didn't engage the harpy directly. The Demon instead chose to let the needle fly by the creature's face once more by the nearest of margins. 

After the harpy took again to the skies, slightly nearer Gozer than Gurney, the Demon repeated the process. Each time took less goading, and soon both the harpy and Gozer were out of sight of Gurney's resting form. The harpy had grown more angry in the process, however, and the Demon feared that it would now be even more difficult to scare the damn thing off. But the Demon knew that failure was never a useful thing to consider too long, and when the next time the harpy landed Gozer closed range. 

The Demon moved away from the harpy's sharp talons, and continued to deal a series of light blows to the gauntly thing. It couldn't run away if it were knocked unconscious, and as always Gozer was worried about that damn sniper catching up to them at any moment. If he were close by and found the thing before it woke up, it could be questioned perhaps, something that the Demon knew would be most unfortunate if any methods of questioning proved effective on the mad creature. She delivered a series of light blows to the harpy's face at first, backhands mostly that served only to unbalance the creature momentarily. But the creature's rage had grown so great at this point that it didn't even think of taking off to circle again, and only kept coming forward to claw at the Demon once again. Gozer saw that the light blows had been completely ineffective, and realized something more drastic was in order. A cruel smile momentarily crossed the Demon's face as she thought of what might frighten the creature enough to leave.

Striding forward, the Demon caught the next strike of the harpy's talons inside her own forearm, and gripping what she could reach of the harpy's extended limb with the hand of the impaled arm and grabbing under the shoulder with the other, the Demon flipped the harpy on its back and stepped on the creature's chest before it could get away. Healing the mess that had become the Demon's arm in plain view of the harpy, she brought it down once, hard, just underneath the creature's sternum and winded it. While it was struggling to breathe, the harpy's eyes showed something other than madness and animal hatred, an understanding, perhaps, that the Demon decided to speak to. "Are you willing to listen now? I've been deciding whether or not to kill you this entire time, and I swear to you if you don't leave this instant I will kill you and eat your corpse entirely. You have my word on that. Now, go before I lose my patience." 

The harpy hesitated for a moment, but as it realized the truth in the Demon's words, it soon took wing. Gozer watched it go and was relieved until with great frustration she watched the harpy dip down where Gurney's body was and come up again with the man in its talons, taking it to places unknown. Gozer cursed once, but began running immediately as fast as the Demon's more than human endurance allowed for. She was no tracker, but even someone as good as that sniper wouldn't have an advantage over her in following something on foot that moved through the air.

That's what the Demon hoped, anyway.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 24, 2009)

With the wind hissing past her face, Hekate bore down on her chosen prey with a keen shrieking. However, very quickly, her misgivings about the female bore fruit. Most people subjected to the dual assault of an attack from the sky and the piercing scream she announced her presence with would flee, cower, or at the very least shout in surprise and take a step back.

This woman did not even flinch, but with a stony, impenetrable face, cast an arm forth. A flicker of silver in sunlight was the only warning for the attack at the end of a coil of wire, and it barely missed her face. Swinging forth her legs to bring taloned feet to bear, Hekate continued onwards, unable to stop this momentum even if she wished to. The she-bitch, however, was quicker, and neatly sidestepped the blow before planting a kick to her face, stopping the harpy cold in her tracks.

Dazed for a moment, Hekate quickly recalled the small, nearly invisible weapon her adversary held, and came to her feet. The demon had failed to strike at her, and with a bellow of triumph, Hekate took to the air again, putting distance between herself and her prey. Circling the air above her, she disapproved of what she saw. The demon betrayed no immediate weakness, no favouring of a particular leg, and though she held her strange weapon in her right hand, it was not one that would be easily hindered by an attack to the left. The split skin on her cheek throbbed a little, and she hissed softly through her teeth.

Strong, stronger than she'd thought, and she'd noticed a gun in the holster of her injured companion. Stupid to try a frontal attack on them, but she needed them dead. Her children needed feeding, and she couldn't tolerate the survival of the female... As if reading her thoughts, the female demon attacked again and again with her weapon, blows that were close but did not quite hit. Subtly changing her altitude and the angle of her circling, Hekate waited for an opportune moment to attack, feeling the desire to tear the skin from the female rise sharply in her. As her orbit brought her over the prone form of the demon's companion, she swooped again - if he were to shoot, he would put his companion's life at risk, and likewise, she could not use her weapon to attack her, for fear of hitting her companion.

As before, the demon stepped aside, but did not attempt to deliver a blow with a limb, electing to use her needle once more, an attack that missed. _She's not confident with close combat... it was just luck that led her to hit me!_ She could be worn down, and already Hekate noticed that her strikes with the needle were becoming less accurate as time passed. Laughing softly to herself as she turned her dive into a rising motion, she watched the inscrutable demon simply wait for her. Acceptance of her fate? She'd put up a good fight, yes, yes. But she wasn't so dangerous after all, in the end. Chiding herself for being so scared of her, Hekate swooped again and again, noting that the demon refused to meet her head on, and had in her haste abandoned her companion. "Birds of a feather flock together, but lame wings end such things," she sang to herself, anticipating an easy meal of the abandoned human once she had finished with this demon.

But she was approaching her limits as well, bone and muscle aching with the exertion. The children must be starving as well. In a sing-song voice, she called out "Going to eat you, bitch. Skin and flesh and heart and soul," but this too failed to dishearten her stoic enemy. Instead, as if in challenge, she threw aside her needle, infuriating Hekate further. _Don't take me lightly, monster. The maggots will have your bones when I'm done with you!_ 

One last swoop, and this time, she landed, thrusting out a clawed arm at the damnable face of the woman. She dodged the blow, and delivered a punch of her own to the face of Hekate, who stumbled, and realised her mistake. This enemy was larger and stronger than her, and without the manoeuverability she had in the air, held the advantage here. Anger ignited in her, and she half-screamed, half-hissed, spittle beading on pointed fangs as she struck again and again with razor-sharp claws, but the enemy was faster and stronger. Staggering blows designed more to humiliate than harm. A smile curled across her face, and Hekate lunged once more, feeling delightful victory in her grasp as her claws caught and penetrated the demon's arm.

The next instant, it was cruelly snatched from her as the enemy manhandled her, flipping her overhead and pinning her to the ground firmly with a foot as the damaged meat of her arm regrew itself. The malevolent aura she had sensed around the demon seemed only to intensify, and for the first time since the fight had begun, Hekate felt fear. A blow to her sternum, delivered with far greater force than her previous attacks, caused her to retch for air, and she realised just how badly she had miscalculated, how she had been _toyed_ with. A monster indeed, indeed... One that watched her with something approaching boredom in its eyes. As they made eye contact, it spoke to her, in a voice decidedly calm. Its body language made the true tone of the message clear, however, and Hekate could almost see the thin thread her life hung from.

"Are you willing to listen now? I've been deciding whether or not to kill you this entire time, and I swear to you if you don't leave this instant I will kill you and eat your corpse entirely. You have my word on that. Now, go before I lose my patience."

It removed its foot from her, and Hekate scrambled up, sensing a trap. The demon did nothing but stare at her, however, a visible sneer on its face, a clear statement that it _could_ and _would_ kill her. Biting back a snarl, the harpy took wing. As it did, it saw the demon's companion, unmoving, and a bitter hubris took her. She may have lost here, but there were other ways to victory than brute strength. With a whoop of triumph, she dived for the companion the demon had left unguarded, understanding that she had been trying to protect him, not abandon him. He cried out as she seized him, and she heard a roar from the demon as she took wing and wheeled around for home.

"Even giant-slayer Jack couldn't climb a mountain by himself," she chirped, recalling a faint story from her childhood. She elected not to remember what had happened once he _had_ climbed it.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 24, 2009)

Unthinking, Tesla had stripped to nothing and was already sitting up in bed; his back to the headboard, covered from the waist down. He was numb, but frighteningly alive - he couldn't keep his heightened senses from moving. He could hear Kiya in the adjoining shower room, he could almost feel the water falling.

'What's wrong with me...' he muttered to himself, tugging slightly at his hair as he ran his hand through it. As he watched another spark absently trickle off of the bed, he noticed again the slight colour change in the tips of his fingers. His eyes shook with anger at himself, and sadness. He couldn't do this. He couldn't even be near a woman like this - he couldn't trust himself.

With a sudden surge, Tesla's pragmatism - as well as his natural reticence - returned to him, and he realised the true danger he had put both himself and Kiya in. Filled with regret, he rose from the bed and made to retrieve his clothes from where he had folded them in the corner. He meant to leave - it was for the best.

Almost as he was out of the bed however, he heard the water stop, and straight afterwards the turning of a door handle. Completely exposed, Tesla could only stand and stare apologetically as Kiya stepped out of the shower room. He struggled to form the words.

'I was just - I mean I've got to - I should leave, I...'

He stared helplessly and, quite suddenly, he felt hot tears begin to spill down his cheeks. He was overwhelmed and, for once, had no idea what to do.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 24, 2009)

Even after her time in the shower her body still stung.  With a sigh she turned off the water and gingerly began to dry sore body off.  Then she realized that she had nothing to put on but the towel that she used, leaving the other for Tesla if he wanted it.

“Great…just great…” Kiya mumbled to herself as she wrapped the towel and opened the door.  It took her a moment to comprehend the sight before her.  She gasped and covered her mouth with her hands for a moment before remembering the towel.  “Oh!”  Kiya said quickly clutching the towel to her and blushing deeply at the sight of him and the loss of her towel.  As Tesla began to stutter she tried to focus on his words.

“Leave?  Why were you leaving?  You don't have to leave...” Kiya asked slightly confused before she saw the tears.  “Tesla?  Tesla what’s wrong?”  she moved forward forgetting the state of dress they were both in.  “Why are you crying?”  Kiya says softly, looking at him with deep compassion in her eyes.  Her face still slightly pink Kiya stands just inches away from him and reaches up to gently wipe away the tears.  Letting her hand move softly over his cheeks.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 24, 2009)

It took a while for Gurney to regain consciousness, but eventually after slipping out of it enough times the man began to regain a normal sort of awareness. The first thing he noticed was the dull pain in several places on his torso and left arm, and when he turned to look he saw shredded clothing, and good sized cuts that had since begun to pucker. They were sensitive to touch, but Gurney clamped his jaw shut and didn't make the slightest sound as he prodded them, using the pain to bring himself further awake. After a while, the man tried to take stock of the situation. 

He was in a cave somewhere, and the dry walls and slight breeze let him know that it had good ventilation. Wherever he had been dragged to, Gurney at least knew that it wasn't a place underground. It wasn't until he began to reach around greater amounts of the cave and felt hard packed straw and twigs that a clearer picture began to form in his mind. There were few birds that could drag off a human, Gurney knew, and the size of the nest was huge. It had to be at least a man sized bird or bigger. 

Some light would have satisfied the man's curiosity immensely. Gurney wanted to know what he was up against, but he knew if he woke the young he was still too weak to fight off whatever it was that brought him up here if it came to see what the problem was. Having found out all he was likely to for now, Gurney thought it best to play dead and hope that any visitors couldn't tell the difference. Gozer might be looking for him, Gurney knew. Briefly, Gurney thought of the possibility of running away in the event that whatever was holding him here and the sniper had a confrontation, but realized that he was far too weak to move fast enough to work. His only hope was Gozer, and though she had certainly seemed grateful for everything the man had done, Gurney knew better than to try and fathom that ancient mind. 

Gurney tried laying down in roughly the same position he had woken up, but when he was laying down his hand brushed a patch of fur. Instinctively, Gurney drew his hand back, but after nothing happened he tentatively reached out again to find out that it was a rabbit. There were several laying on the cave floor, when he brought one close for inspection the smell wasn't strong enough for it to be rotten yet, but it had definitely been here for a day or a little longer. When did these birds eat? Gurney pondered the question while he laid back down again.

Despite initial efforts, Gurney soon grew tired and again slipped in and out of consciousness for a while. He had decided soon after running questions through his head was getting him nowhere that it would be better to go to sleep, and conserve what little strength he had. But this too was difficult: the floor of the cave was far too uneven to be comfortable.  He tried turning on his side or back, but if there wasn't something sticking into his arm it was bothering his shoulder blade.

In this half awake, half asleep state, he would have missed his first visitor if it weren't for the pain that came from something digging into his arm. Gurney kept his response as cooled down as he could, letting out only a faint groan though he very much wanted to scream. Eventually the digging stopped, and he heard a woman's voice saying nonsense things to someone in the room. His visitor left the lightless room some time after, and Gurney followed the sound to its exit. Thankfully, the wounds hadn't been too deep and only a trickle of blood continued to come out his arm, but the pain kept Gurney wide awake. 

Gurney wondered if he should just follow the bird out. He could shoot it with the revolver, maybe, if he could see. Waiting might kill him too if the bird kept coming to pick at him, or actually got hungry. Crawling in the direction that he had heard the bird disappear to, he moved toward the exit. It was a narrow, rising tunnel, and soon Gurney could see the faintest traces of light from outside. He looked out, and saw that he was on a mountain. There was a little of a ledge to walk out on, and Gurney got out on it, putting his back to the wall of the cave. 

The wind felt good on his wounds, but he knew after only the briefest of looks that escape was far too unlikely. Gurney could have scaled the slope if he were more healthy--it wasn't too high--but his body was in condition to even think about it. With a bit of resignation, Gurney got out his revolver and cocked it. He scanned the skies, looking for the bird, but nothing flew across his line of sight for several minutes. 

Gurney felt himself becoming drowsy, and thought that the bird might come back if it suspected there was trouble. Knowing that he wasn't going to be awake much longer, Gurney took a risk and fired off the weapon several times. Nothing happened immediately, but as Gurney was reloading the revolver, he heard a screech that had to be it. Gurney scanned the skyline, but he didn't know where the bird was until it dropped from directly above him. It wasn't a bird, Gurney realized as he saw the woman's face above the scaled limbs, but a harpy. 

Immediately, it pinned down both of Gurney's arms, as he was too weak to resist in the slightest. Gurney braced for an attack, but all he received was more screaming. The woman's face was inches from his face and contorted in inhuman rage, something that didn't change as she continued to scream for minutes. Tears were coming down the harpy's face, and Gurney turned his face away and closed his eyes. Abruptly it stopped, and Gurney felt the upper talons removed from his arms. When he looked, a thin metal line was coming up from underneath the edge and was wrapped several times around the harpy's throat. Her talons tried to free the rope from her throat, but it was no use: a sturdy needle bound the cords together. 

Gozer crawled up over the ledge, holding onto the other end of the line with one hand. She was angrier than the man had ever seen her, and after both feet were firmly planted on the rock, she pulled hard and yanked the harpy by the throat onto her back and dragged her until the harpy's head was at the Demon's feet. Gozer turned the harpy over, and with her foot, ground the harpy's face into the rocky shelf.

"Did you think I would never find you? I could follow you anywhere for vengence." The Demon had stopped harassing the harpy, and was speaking in the thing's ear. At the brief pause, the harpy's eyes were filled with rage immediately, and it flailed at the Demon's form with deadly talons. Gozer didn't seem to mind, but quickly hit the head hard against rock, knocking the harpy unconscious. With some concern, the Demon came over to Gurney and examined his wounds. "How well can you move like this?"

"Not very." The words felt like a wound opening up in his throat, but he needed to say one more thing to the Demon. "There are rabbits in the cave. Edible." 

Gozer understood what to do, but took a longer getting back from the cave than Gurney expected. With questioning looks from the human, Gozer went over to the harpy and unwrapped the line from its throat. "Its children are dead in there. Have been, for some time." As she placed the rabbits in Gurney's lap, he understood then the madness of the creature, and why he wasn't eaten immediately. 

Still, he found it hard to find sympathy with the harpy, and as he began to skin the rabbit his mind was only occupied with the question of how to get down.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 24, 2009)

Mion had turned into a 7ft werewolf and was tearing into the Locust Horde as if they weren't there. She had spent a lifetime dodging bullets, so dodging these were no problem. Her mind wandered back to her fight against Kiya and Drake, to be able to hit her with weapons took skill she could not comprehend.

The Drones fired their powerful automatic weapons, Mion sliding between the bullets as if it were pieces of paper being thrown at her. She tore the offending Locust in two and threw the seperate body parts at two others with such force it knocked them down. She used her doppleganger technique again to have two of her on the roof. The pair made short work of the remaining Locust

"BOOM!" she heard, grabbing her clone and putting it in the way of the giant rocket. Her clone exploded, huge chunks of meat flying everywhere.

Boomers, and three of them, backed up by a Grinder. This time she had to run. She changed to her original more, lithe form and bolted it. The quartet gave chase, showing remarkable pace and agility for ones that big. Explosions emanated all round her and it wouldn't be too long until the entire Horde came out. There were yellow and red eyes peeking at her from the building and windows smashing as more and more joined the pursuit. 

She leaped off the building, followed by a rain of explosives and bullets. As soon as she landed she leaped backwards, letting the street take all the damage, leaving a small crater. As she turned, she saw numerous tickers headed her way.

"Raaaaaaaaaaaaaarrgh!" she screamed, kicking one square in the face, sending it flying against a wall to explode, causing the other 20 to explode in a chain reaction. Mion was thrown back from the blast and realised that the derelict building was beginning to collapse. She had no time for concussion. She flipped up and ran down the main street, there was a barrage of fire from all the buildings around her and she dodged like her life depended on it. Which it did. She didn't know how many there were, 100s, thousands, tens of thousand. She didn't care. She saw another man hole and was never so happy to smell the waft of shit and corpses. Mion yanked off the lid and dived into the open hole, into the horrible mucky water. She emerged, gasping and coughing.

"I swear....I'm gonna fucking murder Wrath!"


----------



## Cjones (Jun 24, 2009)

Jazz placed his teeth over the joint between her shoulder and neck preparing to bite down.

_"Now this will be good"_ he told himself.

Without hesitation Jazz bit down onto her shoulder skin breaking underneath his teeth. A small growl escaped him as the taste of her blood began to rush into his mouth. Her back arched up a small moan escaping her as Jazz began to feast.

_"Yes...it's sweet...so sweet I haven't tasted any like this in such a long time"_ Jazz spoke in his mind as he continued drinking. Even though Jazz had a thrist for blood their was another reason to him doing this. During this process Kagami and his mind merged as one and he was able to go deep into her psyche. With this he could see the different events in her mind and find what he was looking for.

He appeared in a rather dark room with a light shining ahead of him. "So...this must be a part of her mind then" his voice ecohing with each word. Jazz began to walk toward the light the sound of his steps where loud as he walked in this empty dark place. A few minutes went by before he reached the door, but before he could opening it pictures began to flow into the room.

"These must be recent memories." The memories began to play out and he saw everything to how she meet Kiya to the situation that she's in now. "Damn...she knows how to drink" he said with amusement. After all those memories played out a blindly light shone and blinded him for a few brief minutes. He was transported to another room the sound of static ringing in his ear.

"What the hell is that?" He wondered as he took his hand from over his face to see where he was. Infront of him was a rather large screen, but at the moment nothing played on it.

"I knew this girl was unique, but...there's something about this that has me wondering" he spoke aloud putting his hands into his jean pockets. Suddenly the screen popped on and the picture that played infront of him was the moment before he bit her.

_"There's something really strange about this woman. I'm feeling a kind of familar aura, but I can't tell what it is at the moment."_ Little did he know that a surprise was waiting on him once he entered what would became a battleground.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 25, 2009)

Tesla let out a deep sigh as Kiya's fingers traced a line down his face, leaving silver trails on his skin as they went. It felt like a release, of all the tension that had been building up in his body and mind for so long - nobody had touched him so tenderly for... for years, or... but...

A look into Kiya's eyes pained his heart even more as they searched him desperately for any reason or emotion. She was so beautiful, and so... so...

'_Don't touch me!_" - the desperation in Tesla's voice scared both of them. He backed away from Kiya, who stood wide eyed and uncomprehending as he fell to his knees, cradling his head. Sparks began flowing from him down through the floorboards, slipping silently away and as they did so, his skin began to dye in its entirety a deep and unmistakeable silver. 

He raised his head. Two deep red eyes stared absurdly, sadly and nightmarishly from his skull. His body felt strong, lithe and vital...

_The bed was bloody, the room shimmering in a primal haze. Some monster arched its back in ecstasy, falling and shivering onto the flagstone floor. Foetal, it sucked the semen from its fingers and moaned a dissonant song through its mouth, its eyelids, skin and bones. One of the girl's eyes rolled ridiculously off of the bed and onto the monster's belly. It felt its softness and roundness, and the convulsions started once more..._

The silver, save for the tear trails left by Kiya's fingers, drained from Tesla's body. All in an instant, he lay naked on the cold floor, staring with human eyes at the ceiling as the cold tears drowned his eyes. Kiya was still there. She wasn't hurt. She...

A glimpse of her blonde hair brought a sad smile to Tesla's lips as he closed his eyes and - there on the floor - fell into a sleep born of some unnatural force; for though he was unconscious, he could feel her presence above him...


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2009)

*Inside Kagami's mind (lol)*

Kagami's demon self (lets call her KD ) watched as the intruder went into their mind.

"You see that? If he's here, then he's sucking your blood. Having you for dinner." she said turning to Kagami who was gazing off into space, getting very flustered. "OI!"

Kagami snapped out of it. "Ah but it feel so nice." 

"Yeah - that's when you die, you moron." KD shouted

"Yeah - that ain't gonna happen!" Kagami said her entire mind opening up and there before her stood Jazz. "Oh it was you."

"Who the hell did you think it would be!?" KD said increduosly

"I though someone else was..." Kagami started

"Never mind!" KD's eyes turned red into a sort of kaleidoscope as they started swirling "Mangekyou sharingan!"

"What?" Kagami said "Are you...are you copying naruto?"

"Shut up and do something!" KD said 

"Fine...umm...ok lemme think and you go know yourself out." Kagami said sitting to think what she would conjure up. She produced Ichigo's sword but didn't like it, then clapped her hands and went full metal alchemist, but didn't fancy that either. KD looked around as she changed over and over into different things, shaking her head

"Right punk! You and me!" KD said pointing at Jazz


----------



## Caedus (Jun 25, 2009)

Drake narrowed his eyes. "_He comes in...fake the right and hit him with the hook"_ Drake thought. He moved swiftly, preparing to slam his fist into the side of his invisible enemy but instead that attack never went through as suddenly a power left hook slammed into part of the building. A sizeable hole was present and the Dhampir took a look at his hand. The Dhampir then turned away, facing towards the entrance of the alley as unleashed a flurry of swift jabs and hooks before ending with a charged upper cut. The shirtless Dhampir stopped, breathing slightly heavily...deciding he was done with his training. It was late after all. 

Sleeping in this alleyway wasnt exactly the best thing but he would deal with it. With money he had, he went through some of the stores and bought some needed items. The Dhampir then leaned against the building as he attempted to relax. His eyes slowly began to close...he was sure nothing would bother him as he slept...


----------



## Kuno (Jun 25, 2009)

With a gasp Kiya stumbled back at Tesla’s harsh words.  She watched the transformation in front of her not understanding what was happening before her.  When he fell to his knees she stepped forward her hand reaching out for him only to snatch her hand back when the sparks started to fall.  “What the hell…” Kiya mumbled to herself her eyes tracing all over him watching but feeling helpless.  

Kiya knew he was a demon she sensed it before but she wasn’t sure how to react to the sight before her.  Emotions ran rampant inside of her, ranging from sadness and concern to fear.  Glancing around, her eyes fell to her weapons which boosted her confidence a little, but she made no move toward them.  

After what seemed like an eternity Tesla fell to the floor, causing her to rush forward without a thought to her safety.  Kiya knelt next to him concern filling her eyes she saw him smile and fade off into oblivion.  With a shaky hand she again wiped the tears from his face and sighed.  “What have I gotten myself into…” Kiya whispered sitting back on her heals.

For a few minutes she watched him, until she knew for the moment he was resting quietly.  “I can’t pick you up.” Kiya said to him quietly, judging the distance from the floor to the bed and combining that with their size difference.  For a moment she contemplated her dilemma then sighed as she stood.

Pulling the top comforter off the bed she laid it on the floor and with only a little maneuvering Kiya was able to get it underneath Tesla.  “You sleep like the dead…” Kiya said quietly through a small smile while she covered his prone form, the whole while keeping her eyes averted from certain parts of his anatomy.  Kneeling once more she placed a pillow under his head and watched him for a moment.  “I can’t do much more…” Kiya mumbled while brushing the hair back from his forehead then down his cheek.

Kiya sighed as she stood and walked over to her weapons.  Picking her dagger she glanced back at him then moved toward the bed.  Dropping the towel Kiya slipped beneath the remaining blankets as she placed the dagger beneath her pillow.  Leaving her hand on the weapon she closed her eyes trying to think on what had just happened.  It wasn’t long before she followed Tesla into slumber.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 25, 2009)

For what had to have been the twentieth time since fleeing her enemy, Hekate glanced over her shoulder, to see if she was still following her. However, passing over thick forests impeded her keen sight. Doubt nagged at her mind, the memory of the terrible, calm certainty in her foe's burning green eyes as she threatened her, but she pushed it away. Her home was impenetrable, unassailable. You would need wings to reach it, and, for all her strength, the demon she had fought had no wings.

Landing lightly outside her cave, she hauled the unconscious man she had taken inside. He groaned lightly in his slumber, but she paid him no heed. He was too weak to cause trouble. Planting him in the nest, where three of her sons watched with hungry eyes, she chirped happily. "Eat up, my darlings. Don't be picky, or you won't grow up to be as strong as your mother. Noting that they still hadn't touched the rabbits she'd brought in yesterday for them, she plucked one from the floor and slid a talon through fur and skin and flesh, scooping out a handful of meat to eat. "Not a _bad_ rabbit, no, no..." Chewing thoughtfully, she advanced back outside. 

Even now, doubts plucked at her, gnawed at her like lice. The demon that had defeated her was clearly protective of the man she had taken. If someone had taken one of her children, Hekate was sure she would go anywhere to find them, to save those precious to her and _hurt_ those that dared take them. Was this mountain enough to deter her? _She has no wings..._ even if she were to climb, she could not fight whilst doing so - could not bring that frightening strength to bear. She could break her grip, cause her to fall, and maybe that would put an end to the monochrome demon. Yes, yes, that sounded good... Stalking back into the cave, she stepped over a sleeping daughter and picked up a cane-like object from an alcove. Stinking of blood, sweat and tears, she brought the tip of the cudgel to her lips. "I missed you, my love..." Giving it a few swings, she delivered a blow to the arm of the human she'd brought for her children to feed on. It let out another groan, and she giggled like a child.

Oh, if only that flame-headed bitch could see this now... "We'll break her together, my love... You, me and our home. She won't get our children, no." Stepping outside once more, she took a position at the edge, and felt a slight lurch in her stomach. Far, far beneath her was the unmistakeable form of the demon that hunted her. She could barely make out features, but the malicious aura made the feelings and intentions of her foe clear. Either Hekate killed her here, or she would suffer as she had never before. Wordlessly, the demon began to climb, far quicker than any human could possibly manage - finding handholds in the slightest crevice, almost spiderlike in her movements. Spreading wings wide, Hekate dove down to meet her. A familiar flash of sunlight was her only warnign that the needle had been loosed against her, but it was enough, and Hekate manoeuvred her cudgel to block it, before swinging it to connect with the white-and-black demon's shoulder with a meaty thump. 

The impact caused the bizarre colouration of the demon to retreat from the blow, and detached one arm from its grip on the rock. However, that barely perturbed her, and with a slight smile on her face, she lashed out with a kick that sent Hekate spiralling away. As she recovered, the demon had already gained another few metres of distance up the stone, and paused to leisurely show off a shoulder that bore no sign of injury. Hekate's face contorted into a snarl, and she charged again with a screech, but broke off in horror when she heard gunshots above. For a moment she looked at her indifferent foe in stunned silence, and then flew up as quickly as possible. As she reached the level of the cave, she saw the man she had brought in to feed her children, gun in hand.

With an ear-splitting scream, of equal parts rage and grief, she dropped on him, abandoning her cudgel. Pinning him to the ground, she raised a tearful face to the darkness of her cave, suddenly empty. "Children! My darlings? Answer me, are you there!? Are you okay!?" Nothing but silence returned her calls, and she turned her glare to the man pinned under her; the man she had underestimated again in favour of his partner, and left, alive and _armed_, with her _children_. "You... I swear, you will wish you were dead by the time I'm through with you..." She raised an arm to strike her talons across his face, when something constricted around her throat, cutting off her breathing, bending her neck back until she had no choice but to surrender to its pull or else have it broken. Trying to slip talons past the steel wire unsuccessfully, she furiously jerked with her neck, and then caught a glimpse of the demon with green eyes that had caught her, and went still. _So... this is how I die..._ Dimly, she heard the man croak out a cry of "Gozer! Took you long enough...", and Gozer grunt out a "Gurney," in response.

Hekate closed her eyes as the demon kicked her onto her belly and stepped on the back of her head, grinding it into the rock.

"Did you think I would never find you? I could follow you anywhere for vengence."  Taunts now, empty taunts that meant nothing. _I've lost... lost everything. There is nothing else you can do to me._ She was not, would _never_ give her the satisfaction of hearing such an admission, but lashed out with talons. _Kill me, and be done with it! You killed my_ children... With a humph, Gozer stamped on her head, and darkness took her.

When she awoke, Gurney and Gozer were long gone. Hekate crawled into the cave that had once been a home. Her children, lying cold and limp in the darkness, were unmistakeably dead, and she felt tears come anew. What more was there to life? She wished for a moment, a single terrible moment, that she were dead, but when she closed her eyes, Gozer's terrible visage burned on her consciousness. No. Not yet. They took everything from her, everything that mattered. Eyes opening, for the first time in what seemed to be years, Hekate resolved that she would take everything from them, too, or die trying.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 25, 2009)

Tesla felt Kiya's touch on him as he lay; he wasn't asleep. Rather, he... Well, it was difficult to describe. He felt a kind of peaceful paralysis - unable to move or open his eyes, but with heightened senses and a deep, spiritual calm. The touch of Kiya's fingers on his skin was blissful. He knew that moment that he could stay like this forever: helpless, impotent, but at peace. 

As her fingers left his skin for the last time, Tesla began to feel very strange - he missed her skin, her scent, her proximity and her tenderness. Though he assumed she was but a few feet away, his immediate isolation began to create a crushing feeling, a constriction: outwardly he remained asleep, but inside he was raging and fitting. 

A new figure appeared in his head.

_It was silver and smiling, powerful and with a presence that made all of Tesla's mind vibrate. It moved its mouth, but all was silent. He understood every word. _

Tesla's eyes dragged woozily open. He slowly rose to a sitting position, everything about him hazy. The room was dark with night, and silent. He turned inevitably to the bed, a secret silver voyeur.

Kiya lay in an impossibly beautiful slumber. Her breast moved naturally with her breathing, the simple fact of her breath hypnotizing the watcher. Long blonde hair fell dreamily from her head, her face not just beautiful but... with a certain quality that was inexplainable. The observer may have seemed predatory to anyone watching, but his heart was twinkling with innocence as he stood at the foot of the bed, head tilted, just existing within Kiya's aura. 

The incubus inside him tried to make the night corrupt.

With slow and deliberate movements, Tesla approached the bed more closely, until he was almost leaning over the sleeper. The bare window revealed the moon, dribbling the night. This was the moment. This was the moment he knew would come again, that he had been avoiding with fear and loathing for years but...

Something strange was happening. Every sinew in Tesla's body was screaming at him to fulfill his desire, to steal this sleeping innocence away but the impossible was occurring: his mind and spirit were denying his body's cravings, his incubus' debauchery. A coolness swept through his entire being as he straightened his back, and stepped away from Kiya.

Calmly, he walked around the bed and slipped in the other side - on top of the sheet, as Kiya had said. He stared dumbfounded at the answerless ceiling and found himself unable to sleep. Instead, he lay content and felt the gentle rhythm of Kiya's breathing beside him; comforting, alien, exciting; slow and warm.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 25, 2009)

Tao had slipped into a deep sleep, Wait.. Why was he asleep!? He was supposed to be healing!? "Hehe~ Now i can take him to the bounty station without any hassle~" Anna picked up Tao's unconscious body, Her dress back to normal. "Course i had to RENT a car because my Lambs in the shop!" she grumbled and noticed Tao's sword leaning against the wall. "who keeps a rusted out piece of junk like this?" she wondered, Remembering how Tao was able to cut through that beasts skin. "Still.. i suppose it has uses... I'll just keep it~" she cheered and took Tao's body to her car, tossing it into the trunk this time to avoid hassle. 

Meanwhile, Tao and his demon self had met on a shared field of Conciousness. "Greetings." Tao's demon self was much like his normal self from what he could tell, however, his clothing was black and red. his eyes were Red.. and he had claws... sharp claws... "Long time." Tao waved. "You should let me take over for a while. I'll get us out of this." Tao shrugged. "I'll be able to handle it." Oat just chuckled. (Hey, Tao backwards is Oat.) "You think a simple human will be able to escape from a demon hunter? No. Not possible." He shook his head. "I'm a half demon." Tao grumbled. "The human half." Oat smiled. "I'll handle it." Tao grumbled as the world faded away and he woke up in the trunk of a car. "Great."


----------



## Cjones (Jun 25, 2009)

"What.....the fuck !?" Jazz looked at the pair front of him. There was not 1, but 2 Kagami's and appearently one of them was a demon.

"Mangekyou sharingan!"

KD yelled and her eye began to swirl and turned a deep crimson red with black tomoe's. Jazz rubbed the back of his head and then gave a sigh.

"I guess there's no way around this is there" Jazz says aloud as he takes his hands out of his pocket's.

"You may have the home field advantage, but realize for the moment you and I are synced." Jazz holds out his hand and a weapon began to materialize in the space where he hand was sticking out. It solidified and Jazz grabbed ahold of it. The weaponed streched at list 50 feet in the air the weapon of choice for this point in time was a hammer.

"Now!" Jazz yelled as he began whipping the hammer around and placing it behind his shoulder. 

"Shall we dance my beauty?"


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2009)

*Inside Kagami's Mind*

"Hell yeah!" KD said donning an akatsuki cloak

"Didn't know I was such an Itachi fangirl. I always like neji more! Maybe the Byakugan....damn not powerful enough. Think think think!" Kagami said sitting scratching her head.

"Oh for the love of christ. He's got a 50ft hammer and you can't think of ANYTHING?!" KD snaps

"HEY!...yeah ok.." Kagami sits and thinks some more

"OK. Let's do this." KD says, a huge black fire coming streaming from her eye towards Jazz.
------------------------------------

Mion

Mion was knee deep in some sort of concoction of piss, poop and stuff she had only seen in Hell. She almost could not be bothered sneaking around but had to or her life would come to a premature end. In her minds eye she wandered to another place to take her mind off the horrid stench. She focussed on torturing Joanna, brutally. A smile went across her face and she continued to sludge through the muck.

She then heard a growling noise. This was Grand Bune after all. The shit that lived in the sewer was almost as bad as the shit that live on the surface. She saw some flashlights up ahead and machinegun fire. 

Mion shapeshifted into a pillar and watched as a group of men in contamination gear walked passed. They were hunting for something. 

"Damn, those rats are huge..almost the size of me." one said

"That was a baby. We're after the mother and father and uncles and aunts."

"I wanna be demon hunting not rat hunting."

"These things are as bad as those swine."

The conversation continued. Mion spared the men for now, as much as she was throbbing for it, she would have to be really desperate to consider doing it in this filth. Her eyes did glow though, finding out the basic information of one of the men. She climbed up the ladder once they had passed, shapeshifting again, this time into one of the men with the contamination suit on.

As she climbed she was greeted by a bunch of Vatican Rooks. 

"What you doing back up? I thought I told you to....oh gross!"

Mion lefted up the mask and threw up at their feet. The men took a few steps back.

"Fine fine, got get in the shower. Man....seriously..." Mion ran off, pretending to about to vomit again. Perfect. And she got to use a shower. She went into one of the buildings and into the many rooms, stripped off and took a nice long sensual shower.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 25, 2009)

Jazz waited paitently as the human Kagami wonder what to become. She had to had tried over 50 different things and still couldn't decide on anything. Soon though KD turned her attention back to Jazz.

"OK. Let's do this."

Jazz twirls his hammer and goes into a crouching stance similar to Shawn Micheals from WWE. "Ready when you are?"

Without warning black flames came shooting out of KD's eyes at an extremely fast pace almost catching Jazz off gaurd. As if time a frozen you could see the the space between the black flame and Jazz's face mere inches away from each other. Suddenly Jazz was gone at the blink of an eye on the other side of the room.

_"Hmmm I best keep on my gaurd in here anything can happen."_ Jazz lifted the hammer as far as it could go and hit it hard sending a vibration threw it.

"Try this" the moment he utter those words huge popping nosies could be heared and missles began shooting out of the hammer zoning in on the Kagami's. Jazz sat with a very small smirk on his face.

_"I'm actually enjoying this some, but I would rather be sleep DAMMIT!"_


----------



## Vergil (Jun 25, 2009)

KD made some handseal, just for the fun of it and slammed her hands to the ground, summoning the huge gates from Hell, which absorbed the impact of all the missles. Kagami then jumped into battle as Batman

"There! he's unbeatable!" she said triumphantly

"Yes, he is but you're not, because you IQ is that of a dead run over fish and his IQ is over ...." she put her hand to her mouth

"Over what?"

"Nothing."

"Over nothing?" Kagami said scratching her head. KD kicked her shin

"Go think of someone else!" KD shouted. Kagami limped off and went back to thinking

KD then bit her thumb and blew into it, expanding the fist enormously. She pulled back her fist and shouted "Gomu gomu no Gigant pistol!" her fist crashing through the Rashoman gates headed straight for Jazz

(lmfao)


----------



## Kuno (Jun 25, 2009)

“Hm….?”  Kiya moaned softly her eyes opening for a moment before closing softly again.  “I thought someone…watching…me…” her mind moved sluggishly, the days events having worn her out completely.  She snuggled deeper into her pillow her breathing once again becoming regular.  Slipping into a deeper slumber Kiya’s eyes began to move slightly as her dreams came.


_“What are you doing?”  a ghost like image of herself faded into existence before her minds eye.

“I’m not doing anything…”  she replied a bit defensively.  “I don’t know what you are talking about.”

“You know damn well.  It’s not right!”  the ghost huffed crossing her arms.

“I don’t know.  I had a long day…leave me alone…” she turned away causing the image to shimmer.

“Damn you…” the voice faded as the ghost disappeared.

“Stupid…stupid…” Kiya said wandering through the darkness of her mind._


Kiya moaned softly in her sleep, rolling on to her back, one arm above her head and the other laying across her stomach.  Her eyes fluttered slightly but she remained asleep as again her dreams came to her.


_It was as if Kiya was floating above herself, looking down and watching her own slumbering figure.  Her eyes flickered to the other person in the room and saw Tesla, where she had left him, before seeking the bed.  Scowling slightly the floating Kiya watched him stir and stand.  He walked to the bed and knelt on the edge looking down at her, slowly reaching out.  Tesla’s hands caressed her face gently before moving down to her neck   His thumb rested for a moment, feeling the soft pulse that proved the strength of the life laying before him.  After a moment he moved on down her chest his touch still gentle but becoming firmer causing Kiya’s eyes to flutter open.  

He froze for a moment acting as if afraid of her reaction, their eyes locked, the seconds ticked by softly while they just stared both unsure of the other.  Finally a small smile graced Kiya’s lips.  Tesla returned it only for a moment before wrapping his arms around her, pulling her to him almost roughly.  Kiya’s arms quickly went around him as their lips met hungrily.  

“WHAT THE HELL!  I don’t fucking think so!!!”  the floating Kiya screetched at the sight before her.  “He is a damn demon!  He will never touch me!!”  she glared at the pair frozen in time from her outburst her eyes softening a little before the vision faded._

Another moan escaped Kiya, it was one mixed of pleasure and frustration as the dream faded.  She shifted once more, moving to her other side.  In her mind Kiya knew she was alone in the bed so the space didn’t matter, she hadn‘t comprehended the fact that she now had a companion.  Pressing herself against Tesla’s side her hand moved across his chest coming to rest on the opposite shoulder.  Kiya remained asleep not realizing she was cuddled against this stranger, her body seeking his warmth, his comfort.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 26, 2009)

Tesla felt a strange animosity in the sleep of Kiya next to him - a concealed anger? She moaned, rolled over. The night was still black as she embraced him in her slumber. A second spirit soothed the sharpness in the air, and Tesla felt as if the sleeping girl was inviting him; it was utterly bizarre.

Tilting his head so that he could see her face, Tesla could see that Kiya was fully asleep - _so what was that feeling_? Unsure, he shyly kissed her forehead as she unconsciously moved deeper into his arms. Unlike so many nights Tesla had felt, this one wasn't stifling - it embraced and hid him and Kiya from the the world, and all was content. 

Tesla smiled as he saw a hesitant spark peep out from the floorboards and creep up the bed, before gratefully sinking into his outstretched palm. 

Before long, hundreds were rising; Tesla passed his glow to Kiya, and the pair shimmered through the black. He wished she was awake to experience this, but didn't rouse her. 

Instead, his essence embracing her, her mouth fell naturally to smiling, and he almost laughed out loud as the simple happiness of that smile gave him a drunkenness he had never felt. His spirit seemed to be reveling in a new freedom, and a gentle electricity shimmered in waves through the bedroom air before coming to settle on the bed, granting a quietly luminescent blanket to the sleepers.

Lurking in the periphery of this scene however, two violent spirits waited, weakened but alive. As Tesla slipped into peaceful sleep for the first time in years his dreams were soft, but their affection hid an exquisite horror that he was little closer to banishing. It felt an emotion in Kiya that the waking Tesla had only guessed at and it grinned, clenching its heart and waiting for its inevitable release. 

The sleepers remained unaware and silent; safe for this briefest of nights but - each in their own way - falling deeper into personal darknesses, rumbling knowingly beneath the surface.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 26, 2009)

A man of great power who has lived a long time. Said man has also gained much wisdom from his long time on earth so much so that he usually keeps his words to himself because he knows his going to be right. Lazy, a bum, sleeper what ever you want to call him it never reflected on how power he was. The man powers caught the eye of a certain someone and thus became on of the sins one of the 7 deadly sins to be exact.

His name was Jazz, which is the beginning letters of his full name, but it's to long and classy for his taste. He had seen a lot and fought powerful oppoents...,but at this point in time he may be end over his head.

"That whatever it was soak up all the damage from those missles?" Jazz said as if he couldnt' believe it, but it was true. Battling of the minds was a dangerous thing especially when you can create anything from nothing. So again the battle paused for a minuted as Jazz observed. A rather comic talk between KD and Kagami about batman and how she was stupid.

"Her blood must have tasted to good for me to be doing this" he says as he sighs. KD put her sight's back on Jazz and bit her finger.

_"What is she doing?"_

Suddenly her hand grew to gaint proportions and was coming at him at great speed.

"Nice trick girl, but I'll match it!" Jazz yelled and swung his gaint 50 foot hammer at her. The fist and hammer collided causing a huge explosion. Jazz's shadow could be seen along with 3 others.

"You want to play...then I'll play babe" Jazz said with a small grin on his face. The smoke began to disperse showing off the colors of the people standing with Jazz. One was yellow, with a green stomach. Anoter was Green with a purple stomach and the last one had the reverse colors purple with a green stomach.

"I love you
You love me
We're a happy family
With a great big hug
And a kiss from me to you
Won't you say you love my gat, shotty and grenade launcher too?"

Yes it was none other than Baby Bop, B.J., and Barney the Dinosaur. They all had on men and black sunglasses and began unleashing rounds of bullet's and grenades at the Kagami's.

"FUCK YEA I LOVE THIS SHIT! GIVE ME A GREAT BIG HUG!" Barney yelled out.

Jazz looked at the chaos infront of him and for a minute he thought _"I...must have created monsters."_


----------



## Vergil (Jun 27, 2009)

"oh...oh shit that's sick!" KD shouted at her opponent, "Kagami...oh never fucking mind!"

KD was already in rubberman mode and the bullets bounced off off her and back towards Jazz. The grenades and explosives however, exploded and threw KD back.  KD leaped up and made several clones of herself which ran to the trio and exploded. The smoke cleared as KD looked to see if it was successful. Not even a scratch!

"Damn, I'm not sure anything can beat those things." KD said looking at the trio. Then she got a tingle up her neck

"Kaaaamee...."

"Oh crap no, not him! you'll freaking destroy everything."

"Haaaamee..."

"Are you listening?! Shit! no you're not. Dude I'm out and what the Hell?!" KD was referring to the fact that Kagami had finally chosen. It was a bizarre hybrid. She had golden spikey hair, Superman's costume, red sharingan eyes and a weapon that shot out shurikens and lightning, which had tits and was on fire 

KD disappeared not wanting to get anywhere near this

"HAAAAAAAA!!!" Kagami fired off the huge energy blast, adjusting the trajectory of it as she did so towards the massive purple ....thing


----------



## Cjones (Jun 27, 2009)

Jazz manages to dodge some of the bullets, but not all taking some to his shoulder and legs.

"Dammit!" He yells out as he stumbles some. It didn't really hurt nor did he feel hardly any pain fromt it. The man fact was he had just bought those pants and now they had bullet holes in them along with his blood.

"I'm getting you for that" he said eyeing KD. Then his eyes widen has he felt was he could guess was a huge surge of power.

"What is this?" He slowly turned his gaze in Kagami's direction and was meet with a being he thought he'd never seen. She become a hybrid something of a mix of Goku and Itachi. Jazz slowly stood up and stared at the being infront of him while he was suppose to be scared he couldn't help, but think she was sorta hot.

"Come one...that's got the be the most broken-"

"HAAAAAAAA!!!" Kagami fired off the huge energy blast, adjusting the trajectory of it as she did so towards the massive purple ....thing

*BOOM*
A huge explosion went off sending Jazz tumbleing back and hitting was he thought would be a wall.

"Damn that packed a punch" Infront of him was the tattered remains of his army.

"My...blanket" Baby Bop cried in a weak voice as she was turning to dust.

"Fuck...your...damn..blanket my...haat" B.J. followed his sister as he to turned to dust. The only one left of this legendary trio was the big purple dinosuar himself.

"I said I love you...and you love me. You WHORE this is death till we part...I didn't make my name moles..err...loving those kids all this time to day now." Barney yelled outraged that he was almost half dead.

"Won't...you say...YOU LOVE ME TOO! AHHHHHHH!" Barney charged at the rather sexy hybrid thing and gave it a big hug while in the process he pulled out a knife trying to shank her numerous times.

"I want...my damn...HUGGGGG!"

Jazz rubbed the back of his head as he used the wall he was just plowed into as leverage. "I'll have to use the ultimate trump card then....never thought it would come to that."


----------



## Kuno (Jun 28, 2009)

The hours crept by while the moon inched across the sky.  Kiya slept soundly for the first time in ages.  Not worrying about what would happen the next day or keeping an eye open against possible intrusions of the night.  The dreams continued to haunt Kiya that night.  At times causing her to whimper and others to moan.

She never really moved through the night.  Keeping her body pressed tightly to Tesla’s form.  The sun rose and let it’s weak rays shine through the crack in the curtains, a small line caressing their bodies with it’s added warmth, Kiya stirred.  

“Good morning…” Kiya said huskily as she snuggled closer to him.  Her head laid on his chest with her hand tucked slightly under his side, while her leg was thrown across his hips.  Kiya’s groggy mind didn’t comprehend the compromising position they were in, caused greatly by the dreams she had.  Moving her head slightly she rubbed her head on his chest while letting her hand move up his side, before a laying a gentle kiss on his chest then settling once more her eyes closing slowly.

The seconds ticked by then a minute, then two, slowly Kiya came fully awake.  Her entire body tensed as the situation dawned on her.  “Oh…my…god…” Kiya mumbled as her breath caught.  “I’msosorry!”  she said in a rush, the heat in her body rising while the blush spread.  She tried to cover her embarrassment by burying her face against his chest which made it worse.  

Her entire body burned where their bodies touched, for a moment she continued to lay there unable to break the contact the sheet should have prevented but it was a wadded ball at their feet.  “This…I mean…we…damn…”  Kiya jumped to her feet standing on the bed then looked down at him and herself.  “Damn!”  she rushed to the end of the bed and jumped to the floor and crouched.  The blanket he had left the night before being grabbed and pulled to the end of the bed.

To cover her own embarrassment she glared at him.  “Were you trying to take advantage of me?!”  Kiya snapped at him, already knowing the statement was unfair because she was the one clung to him, but unable to stop herself.  Kiya stood at the end of the bed the comforter wrapped around her body, caught under her arms as she looked at him, trying to glare but the softness and desire in her eyes could be seen.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2009)

Kagami was surprised at how fast the purple beast was. She dodged the knife, but he chased after her frantically. 

"Gyaah get away from me! I'm not losing my virginity to you!" she said as the horrible image of Barney trying to rape her flooded into her head. The pair darted around, faster than the eye could see, appearing only intermittently to exchange blows. Finally Kagami flew up into the air, having been stabbed a few times and released a barrage of energy beams at the purple monster. She panted heavily as the creature finally turned to dust amd she looked up at Jazz.

"Are you fucking kidding me?!" she said looking at Jazz's new form. The red outfit, the white beard, the enormous sack....over his shoulder.

She breathed in. "This is gonna be tough." she started screaming as she powered up, the very ground shaking under her immense, stupid power


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 28, 2009)

Tesla put a hand behind his head and smiled. 

'No - I mean, well...' he laughed disarmingly, 'I'm not really sure what happened myself'.

He caught sight of himself in the mirror behind Kiya - two silver streaks trickled down from his eyes. 

'But those certainly weren't there before... Hmm. We should probably get going.'

'Get going? That's it?! We woke up in... well you woke up in...'

'I know', he smiled again, 'I know...'

He was in a strange, hazy mood. He felt slightly drunk, blearily happy. 
Was that a ringing in his ears?

Suddenly he was behind her, arms around her waist, mouth to her ear -

'Next time you fall asleep...' he found himself whispering, 'I'm gonna fuck you so hard...' - he licked his lips, bringing his mouth down to taste her neck - 'I can almost... taste your cunt...' 

'What the...' Tesla looked down at his hands - they weren't there. They -
_Black...
Shapes...
Angles...
Angels..._
'I'm... I'm so sorry I...'

Tesla had reappeared, on the floor at Kiya's feet. He looked around as the room spun, the walls falling away from him. He began to talk, slowly: 'what just happened to me...? why...?'.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 28, 2009)

'Ho Ho Ho" Jazz laughed jovilely as he tried to shake like a bowel of jello. It was the only thing that came to his mind at the moment and even though he may have looked ridiculous this form was none the less very power. This form has been worshipped for years and the tells of it's power varied from person to person whether it had the ability to give powers by the touch of it's nose or take them away none could really judge.

Jazz stood there in a red suit, with a white beard with a red hat on. This being shall be known as Santa-Jazz a being with the powers of a sin and christmas rolled into one.

"You've been a naughty girl Kagami I need to punish you with these sack of toys ho ho ho." Jazz slung the bag over his shoulder and got into a fighting stance similar to a swordmaster's. The bag grew to about 10 feet and began to glow a dark white.

"This will be our finally blow ho ho ho now I have at the!" Jazz ran at full speed toward Kagami swining the bag in the same motion you would a sword. The collosion of these two great powers would be being anything anyone could fathom....except these two.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 28, 2009)

Kagammi had her arms up as she gathered energy from somewhere. It was a Spirit bomb, the likes never seen before. She was screaming like a mad woman as Santa-Jazz rushed towards her with his ultimate attack. She had to release the bomb now at point blank range.

The two giant masses of energy collided and there was a huge bright light of explosive power that shook broke through the imaginary world and shattered the glass in the real world

____________--

In the real world

Kagami's eyes snapped open and she punched Jazz square in the face

"Motherfucking Santa! I'm so kicking your godamned ass!" she said, Pandora's box flying to her hand.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 29, 2009)

Jazz stood up unfaze from the punch and wiped some of the blood off of his mouth. He looked at his victim you could say and saw her suitcase fly into her hands ready for another go.

"I wish I could play more babe, but I think a need a rush after your sweet tasting blood." Jazz gave a fake shiver as he said blood and gave her a toothy grin showing off his fangs to her. In the blink of an eye he was inches away from her face they were so close in fact their noses could touch.

"See you around" he gave her a kiss on the cheek and dissapered as if he teleported.

(Outside town)

Jazz had traveled miles in that short time as he made his way back home. He could have went farther, but he wanted to think to himself. Again he stumbled over and began coughing up blood more than usually actually.

"Such a pain in the ass side effect" Jazz said picking himself up off the ground.

"The nightmares will be here tonight I'm going to need a hella lot of sleep to get back in shape...but." His thoughts went back to Kagami and how inticing the taste of her blood was. How his fangs dug into her slender neck or how he graze over that milky skin.

"Truly the best I've had in years."


----------



## Caedus (Jun 29, 2009)

Drake slowly woke up and looked around. He had lost all track of time and he found himself still in this pathetic alley way. He closed his eyes once more and focused his eyes...attempting to hear anything that could be of interest. The Dhampir looked around...nothing was missing and his assumption was right. He began to remember when he was back in civilization but several instances brought him some unwanted assumption. His eyes looked at the sky as the former Demon Hunter simply waited for an answer to come to him.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 29, 2009)

"So, do you think she's following us?" Gurney knew better than to try to guess what the Demon was thinking, but for the past few days Gozer had been showing signs of what Gurney thought to be guilt. She had been catching food for him, skewering small meaty things with her needle after draining it of its lethal contents. That wasn't the only thing she had been doing, but as Gurney absentmindedly stuck another bit of roast pheasant into his mouth, it was the thing that came soonest to mind. 

"It's entirely possible. How much do you know about harpies?" 

"How to kill and break them. My kind never saw a need for their friendship, and after I left I never got to know them any better. Still..." Gozer paused for a moment, and Gurney saw a slight relaxation of the shoulders and tightening of the eyebrows. Concentration, perhaps, on some past regret. "Still, the harpies I knew had some wits about them, and language. She spoke nothing but the sounds of birds, and her eyes were full of nothing but hate."

Gurney continued to pick at his pheasant while he considered again what he had seen of the harpy. Initially, a sense of understanding had come over him when he had heard that there were dead children, but Gurney now considered that original feeling no more than the haze that came about his brain from malnutrition and injury. The woman had dead children, but considering they were they were left as they died it might be foolish to assume the madness had started with her dead children. Gurney had long abided by a rule of as little estimation as possible, and he didn't know nearly enough to predict what the harpy would do. Still, the man was not worried: even if he was still a little weak, Gozer proved more than capable of dealing with the creature. "If it comes for us again, we should kill it."

"I'd rather we didn't." That was the same argument that Gozer had given him against killing the harpy on the mountainside, and Gurney's mind came no nearer to comprehending it than he had then. What reason could the Demon possibly have to spare the thing? If it were following them, an attempted attack could always alert something more dangerous. 

"Why did you save that thing, Gozer?" Gozer gave Gurney a look that only contributed to his feelings of disorientation when dealing with the Demon. It had the same defensive features as he had seen when she had defended him from the harpy, and though there was no anger he knew the Demon was as resolute in this as she had been in saving him then.

"Have you ever lost children?"

"No."

"I did, once. My family offered to help me take vengeance, but I refused. Instead, I went alone and did things so horrible to the person responsible that not even Demons would bring them up in casual conversation. They still haunt me in my dreams if I ever have them and though I have been living long enough to realize how horrible they were I will never regret that night. I'm sure whatever is left of that creature's mind is feeling the same way." Gurney took the Demon at her word, then, and though he knew what trouble could come of it, he realized that there was nothing he could do to shake such convictions. If he wanted to kill the harpy, he would have to do it himself. 

"Perhaps you would know better than me if she was following us, then." Gurney had finished the pheasant, and he handed the bones to Gozer to dispose of them. "But I have one thing to ask you: are you going to try to stop me killing her if we meet her again? She might be trying to do the same horrible things you did to us." Gozer had no response, but laid down and breathed out slowly. After a long enough silence Gurney laid down as well. "Would you mind keeping watch again tonight?" Tilting his head, he saw the Demon sit up. "Thank you. Wake me before sunrise if you feel you need some sleep." 

Gurney felt some guilt of his own for making the Demon take the entire watch, but he knew it was necessary. The cuts in his side weren't getting better quickly, and he was beginning to have dreams that bothered his sleep, possibly the onset of fever. If they were going to make it out of this forest alive, he needed to find the way out, something Gurney knew that he couldn't do if he didn't rest when he could. 

With a last look at the darkening skyline, Gurney thought once more on the harpy and went to sleep.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 29, 2009)

As Tesla moved behind her Kiya froze, unsure of what he would do.  The words he said shocked her but his warm breath and the way he kissed her neck sent shivers of excitement coursing through her body.  She fought herself but couldn’t resist leaning back against him, only to stumble when his presence was no longer there.

“What the hell?”  Kiya mumbled looking at him on the floor before her.  “My imagination…” she shook her head then looked down at him.  Her eyes narrowed as she wondered about the situation.  “What is going on?  Are you playing some kind of game?”  she looked at him in his confusion a hand wanting reach out to help him but her wariness kicked in and she only watched him.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 29, 2009)

Kagami shut her eyes and waved her hands frantically infront of her face as Jazz got close to it but connected at nothing. She opened one eye and peeked to see that there was no-one there. 

"Hah! bitch should know not to fuck with me. K-to the-A-to the-G-to the-A-to the-ME. Kagami Motherbitcheeeess!!" She jumped on the bed and felt light headed. She touched her neck and thought back to the incredible feeling she got.

She climbed beneath the covers and went red faced. "Bastard...I won't get ANY sleep tonight..." she said staring at the ceiling


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 29, 2009)

If what had happened had really been completely out of his control, Tesla had to get out of there quickly.

_Shit..._

He had thought things were getting better, that this time was different - a glance downwards showed him how wrong he was, as not just the tips of his fingers, but both of his arms were spiked with silver. It was creeping further upwards.

He meant to say that it wasn't a game, that she should run - it didn't come out. He was already shivering with excitement, and in an attempt to channel it elsewhere he hammered the floor with his right fist, the area of contact disintegrating. He stared, terrified at his own strength, before his legs pushed him up to stand. Horrified, he watched his fingers twitching grotesquely, making strangling motions in the air.

'Kiya...' he managed to force out from lips that were reluctant to part, 'you need to... run... now!'


----------



## Kuno (Jun 29, 2009)

“What the hell?”  Kiya said falling back on to her butt and scrambling away from him a bit.  “Tesla?  What are you-” she cut herself off watching his hands.  “This isn’t good…” she let her eyes flicker across the room while regaining her feet.  

Judging the distance she rushed passed him and grabbed her dagger pointing it at him.  “Look…I will just leave…you can go on your merry way and we won’t have any issues…okay?”  Kiya spoke while slowly approaching her bow.  She continued to keep her other hand clutched on the blanket though not taking her eyes off of him.

It was then he let off a predatory growl and leapt toward her.  Kiya had been waiting for that and dove toward her bow, rolling as she made contact with the floor.  He stood where she had been the blanket clutched in one silver hand.

“Fucking DEMON!”  Kiya screamed at him her naked chest heaving in anger, feeling like a fool for letting her guard down with the man.  Grabbing an arrow lightening quick she sent it flying at his feet.  The bola tip exploded wrapping around his legs.  She knew it wouldn’t hold him long so she rushed for the door, not thinking why she didn’t use one of her more lethal tips.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 29, 2009)

Drake narrowed his eyes. "_The girl...?" _His higher senses allowing him to hear the commotion with Kiya. He wasnt that far from the situation. "_Demon.." _The Dhampir continued to think...yea he heard right. Grabbing his sword and his handgun, the half vampire stood up. He grabbed a black cloak and narrowed his eyes. But that hesistation was only a second and within a moment, Drake found himself sprinting towards the hotel building. He was already expecting another fight and the first thing on his mind was Mion...who seemingly decided to track them here. Kiya was in danger and it was time for him to do something about that.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 30, 2009)

Russel was fond of the Hang Out. It was a covered concrete patio in the old industrial complex, the only abandoned place that his small town had to offer. At the far end was the entrance to one of the buildings, a door that had long since been pried open, with the two sides left off their hinges in another alley. The open door lead to the rest of the industrial complex, a place where children of Russel's size could easily escape from any pursuit that the angered townspeople could muster. After all, as there was no homeless shelter or orphanage in a town this small, or any organizations under Vatican rule that would help from further away, the only future these abandoned children had was thievery. But even after a life of running away from the authorities, Russel was considering abandoning the Hang Out today. Too many worried boys and girls had come and gone from the concrete yard looking like anything but the criminals they had become. "Now, tell me again what happened Angelo." 

Angelo, thankfully, wasn't one of the ones who had begun to panic, at least not yet. That didn't change the fact that he had bad news. "A big man wearing this gay shirt and a smaller man in a suit came up to Ronnie and Steve while they were playing cards on lookout and tell them to get the boss man. Well, Ronnie and Steve tell them to go fuck themselves, and Ronnie pulls out a gun. The big man walks up to Ronnie before he fires and smacks him on the head hard enough for Ronnie to let go of the gun, and then grabs him and Steve. Then the big man says he's gonna keep doing this, says he's with the Vatican." 

"And that's it?"

"He walked away after that, yeah. Why you keep asking?" Angelo wasn't the smartest person, but Russel preferred working with him than with any of the other thieves in their orphan freestate. It was his calm in times like these that made him such a dependable criminal. 

"Well, motherfuck, man. I think I was the one that boosted that big guy. I got his wallet, right here." He took out the wallet, made of such dirtied leather that when Russel had tried to trade it for a little extra food earlier today, the shop keeper hadn't even considered buying it. "What should I do?"

"Ain't no returning shit, you know that. Wait it out." 

Russel sat back and itched his eyebrows for a second. "I dunno man. We keep this shit up, with _the Vatican_? Who the hell knows what's gonna happen to this place here."

"What are you trying to say?"

"I'm saying that even with this thing we're doing here, there's gonna be a time when we gotta follow their rules. Nobody can be hard up on shit all the time, that's just gonna get you killed." 

"Russel, if you snitchin'..."

"I'll be snitchin' on my own damn self. Calm down." Angelo shook his head, and Russel knew that didn't cut it. Nothing would ever account for snitching to anyone raised on the street. "Aw, hell, maybe I'll just go for a walk."

"You do that, Russel. Do some of that thinking you always talk about." Russel shrugged and started walking, hearing Angelo mutter 'smartass dumbfuck' on the way out. Russel didn't mind, though, he knew Angelo's temper would run out eventually. And the situation with the Vatican was bothering Russel more at the moment. The boy had lived long enough on the street to have almost a sixth sense for when trouble was coming. This same sense was telling Russel that they all might be in trouble now, whatever Angelo or any other street kid thought of their ability to hide and weather it out. 

Still, turning in the wallet got Russel nowhere either, he knew. Even if he didn't tell the Vatican men anything, he would never manage to convince anyone who went to the Hang Out that he hadn't snitched, and after that it was only a matter of time until Russel got had. Turning these problems over in his head, Russel kept walking through the abandoned streets of the industrial district, picking up a loose brick or two and throwing it through windows that hadn't yet been broken to relieve the tension.

Russel kept doing until he had figured out what he wanted to do, and even though it was a stupid, probably crazy plan, the young criminal smiled. It might work, for after all, though Russel was as much a juvenile delinquent as any boy on the street, he was no fool. He thought his plans through. 

Russel walked to where Ronnie and Steve had been on lookout and sat down, for what seemed a long time just waiting. He wasn't surprised when he heard the cock of a trigger and felt a barrel press against the back of his head. "Give me the wallet, you brat."

"Easy there, you want to see that picture again, don't you?" The gun was pulled away from his head, but Russel knew it was only inches away. Nothing that would change the outcome of a trigger pull.

"How did you know?"

"Well, hell officer, I'm as dirty a friend as you'll ever see."

"Don't make me ask again."

"'Aight, 'aight. It's simple, not much kelt, and Vatican credits are fucking useless to me, and hell, you'd know that. And that was a damn fine woman." Russel could hear the sharp intake of breath as the big man was offended by his comment and almost chuckled to himself. Being recklessly offensive in these little ways was one of the only things that Russel could do to really piss off any of the well to do, and he relished that freedom. "Relax, I'll get you your picture, big man. And I only want one little thing in return."

"What is it?"

"Well, hell, you got to have some fancy clearance working for people in power and all. And I know from the look of you that you ain't gonna be here long. Take me to any city with a high crime rate--use any excuse you like--and let me loose."

"Just drive you?"

"That's it."

"We'll see. For now, you're coming with me boy." Charles grabbed the boy by the back of his shirt and yanked hard. To him, any price seemed reasonable, but he would have to convince Tackle, he knew. But in any circumstance, Charles was now significantly less agitated. It was only a matter of time until he had Ray back.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jun 30, 2009)

The demon broke its bonds with a twitch - the weapon was interesting, but against Tesla's released instincts it looked laughable. 

The sun outside had risen to flood the sky with bulbous light; it seemed to blister and break in the morning air, as if in protest against the abomination breaking loose below.

Only Tesla's eyes, through a concentration of his spirit remained as they were. They were set sadly into the glowing, maniacal face of the creature born of the apostle, sitting blue and dead amongst the features that spat debauchery. Little change had occurred in his physique. Rather, his aura and the makeup of his body had violently perverted into something that retained the base of the original, but was simultaneously unrecognizable. This was Tesla as his sire would have had him - primal, powerful, beautifully constructed; depraved. Through disuse and repression however, it had no soul - this was something Tesla could still deprive it of. It could not induce sleep, nor invade people's dreams. In return however, it had become vastly powerful at a purely physical level: incredibly fast, strong, and with a lust that soaked into the atmosphere surrounding it.

It cocked its head at Kiya, who was making a run for the door. Tesla's eyes screamed out, but they were overwhelmed as the muscles of the beast began to vibrate in preparation - Tesla could never hope to move this fast whilst repressing his desires. 

The movement was almost instantaneous. Before Kiya could begin to react, two sad blue eyes were staring into her own. She made a move to stab the demon, but it was too fast; in an instant, it had pinned her down to the floor, naked and petrified. In a moment of lucidity, as their eyes connected she whispered - 'who are you...?'.

For a moment, the scene was halted: Kiya stared upwards into the absurd face of her attacker, Tesla's eyes stared back, and the body of the beast froze. Then it's neck snapped back.

Kiya tried to take this second to escape, but the demon's strength was ridiculous - she screamed as the pressure on her arms became almost unbearable, and the demon's head snapped back. 

Any trace of Tesla had disappeared. The eyes that stabbed sharply into Kiya's were almond shaped, red and hungry, seeming to exert a pressure all of their own. They scanned Kiya's body, a ravenous and insane clenching deep in the pupil.

Almost purring, the demon - still holding her down - bent over Kiya and licked ravenously at her cunt. Its eyes rolled back in its head as it tasted her, licking the fluid from its lips. A whisper of penetration crackled through the air, before everything stopped: the sound of powerful footsteps approaching. The demon raised its head, mouth dripping, and it growled.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 30, 2009)

Mion, now in the building and in the shower sighed a little. She needed some fun. After her shower she peeped out the window, her eyes glowing.

"Lesbian, supermodel, hm repressed homosexual...ah come on give something more interesting." She kept looking and finally found a suitable one.

"Well now that IS unusual. Not my first time but now I can shapeshift properly..." she mused.

But how to get him, and only him into the room. She came up with a plan but it would require a lot  of her power. "Fuck it, the hunt is always as fun as the fucking." She grinned playfully and bit her bottom lip.

She inhaled deeply and then let out a bloodcurdling scream. The guards, 12 of them looked around, half decided to investigate.

The team entered the building with flashlights, they huddled together. Mion smiled and made a noise of a little girl laughing.

"There's something in here...shit." one said raising his Hammerburst assault rifle. Those things could tear your limbs off. She crawled on the ceiling like a spider and looked down at his prey. She wouldn't attack him just yet. First they needed something to shoot.

The 6 entered a room with a bed and a window. The shower was still running in the bathroom and steam poured out from behind the closed curtain. They entered.

Perfect. One stood on guard whilst the others inspected the room.

Mion struck the lone guard, putting her hand round his mouth and disarming him, catching the falling gun with her foot, delicately balancing it. 

Doppleganger. Shapeshift. 

She had her clone, made from the guard, into a horrid hunchbacked, red, gangly demon. The demon clone went after her target, all the while bullets flying into it. She chased him out of the room into the corrider where the real Mion was waiting. A swift chop to the neck and he fell unconscious. She threw him into a broom cupboard and quickly shut the door. She shifted into him, picked up the gun and ran into the room, screaming and shooting her demon clone. It gurgled and breathed its last, the shape would remain for another few minutes, as long as she was close to it.

"Whoo! High five man!" one of her buddies said, she acted accordingly, performing some juvenile male acts of celebration. 

"Damn it got Carmine though."

"Ah fuck it, he was just a clone." another said. Mions ears perked up. Clone?

"Well come on, lets get a beer. Jenkins you comin?" they said directing their gaze to Mion

"Yeah, gotta take a shit. Bad burrito, plus that thing nearly made me shit myself!" she joked. They laughed

"Hah you sure ran like a girl!" they said. She would have to work on her running technique. "Ok, I'll see you at the Spearmint Demon. We got some demon bitch we're torturing to death. She's got 4 tits dude! Takes a while to get used to it but damn they feel nice."

Ah, so thats what happened to Scarla, Mion thought. Maybe she would join them later.

"K, later guys."

They left. Mion waited and then like a kid on christmas day went into the cupboard to get her present. She tied him to the bed and kissed him all over, urging him to wake up

"Wake up....come on..I'm so damned horny.." she said, playing with his member and kissing it. He stirred at the sensation and she lay ontop of his naked body, pushing her breasts onto him. His eyes snapped open.

"Where..what?" he said, confused.

"Heaven honey. I'm here to give you your every fantasy. I know what it is. You sure like pussy don't you?" she purred

His eyes widened and his dick reacted by going rock solid. Mion's form changed into a a black and white cat. This guy was heavy into beastiality. Such an unsual fetish. She was going to enjoy this. She meowed and purred, licking his face and walking over his body. He didn't mind the sharp claws digging in. All part of the fun.

She positioned her asshole over the mans dick and started riding him in a way that cats shouldn't be able to do. He was indeed in heaven. He'd fucked cats before but always wanted to be fucked by a willing one. Unfortunately it was a one sided love, but finally, now, he had found his dream.

Mion rode faster, looking him in the eye. She was about to cum, too fast. But she couldn't slow down, his desire and lust was far too much to handle. Her eyes lit up and her meek little black and white cat form changed into a sligtly larger beast. A Tiger. And Tigers don't take too kindly to having a dick in their asshole.

Mion, once again tore into her victims flesh, roaring now, her giant powerful claws breaking bones and ripping limbs clean off. The man screamed a sweet beautiful scream. Mion knew guards would be coming now, but fuck it she'd be done. A sweet moan came out of her mouth as his delicous soul was sucked into her and all that was left was ash on the bed. 

She had no time to savour it. She threw her clothes on and dived out the window into a dark alley, just before the guards arrived. Mion was purring like that cat that got the cream.


----------



## Caedus (Jun 30, 2009)

The door to the room was suddenly kicked down from a thunderous blow. There stood Drake, his crimson eyes quickly eyeing the scene...having arrived. He saw Kiya, naked with the demon on top of her. The sight was sickning...Kiya was getting raped and that demon was just like any other... Drake didnt have any time to think about what she was doing with a demon in the room... all that mattered was to kill the creature on her. Raising his firearm towards the skull of the demon...several shots instantly flew out. The deadly bullets ripping through the air in between the eyes of the demon with pin-point accuracy. Drake clutched his sword's hilt which remained in its shealth...but it was being ready to be used...


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2009)

Tears streamed down the side of Kiya’s face burrying themselves into her hair at the pain in her arms and the betrayal she felt.  She tried to arch her hips away from the beast but everything she did failed.  When the creature growled her body froze though the tears continued to fall.

Kiya closed her eyes for a moment trying to sense who was approaching and if they would help her.  It was only a second before the door opened that she knew.  Her eyes snapped opened and she saw Drake firing his pistol at the demon above her.

Time seemed to stop for Kiya at that precise moment.  She was torn between the betrayal and the man she thought she had started to get to know.  ‘He wouldn’t do this…what is going on…’ Kiya’s mind raced but she closed her eyes.  ‘Nothing I can do…’ with her eyes shuttered from the world she cringed waiting to feel the warm blood splatter across her body.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 1, 2009)

The demon watched as the red eyed man entered the room, elegantly flipping a handgun into position and firing - twice. He smiled as the bullets seemed to meander towards him and - at the last second - he broke his neck and flung his head backwards.

The bullets thwacked into the hard wooden wall of the room, and the demon laughed maniacally as it stared, upside down into Kiya's terrified eyes. With another crack, his neck and head returned to their upright position, facing the opponent.

He smelled a bloodlust on him - a supernatural bloodlust. 

'Vampire...' he whispered, licking his lips. His tongue had become black, sharp and long. 

Stretching himself into a standing position, he threw his arms out in a crucifix and grinned as two jet armblades erupted into existence. Like his body they were beautiful, absurd and diabolical. They flowed from his wrists to his elbows, twisting and turning in impossible designs. The air shimmered where they sharpened.

Balletically, bizarrely, he bent one leg and propelled himself, spinning maniacally across the room towards his assailant. The look on both fighters' faces would have terrified any watcher as their blades locked, the force of the demon's flying blow making the air ripple, waver and boom. The vampiric stranger stood firm, only pushed back a little, his sword remarkably intact. Both participants' mouths twitched, and two sets of demonic eyes burned into each other, one in mania, the other in unthinking hate. 

The sound of people running from the inn distracted neither of them, nor did the flimsiness and unsuitability of their location for a fight. A grating sound cut the atmosphere as they pushed back and seperated. Kiya looked on from behind.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 1, 2009)

Kagami burst out of her room in a rage

"I'm trying to sleep here motherfuckers!" she said pointing her rocket launcher at Drake and Kiya. She saw another beast tearing away and Kagami looked at the other two

"Riiiight. Now if any others want to transform and attack nows a good time to try. I'm betting that you're actually a succubus." She said pointing the weapon at Kiya. "Just try it bitch. I'll blow your goddamned pussy off!"

Kagami was not impressed at how the evening had gone and wanted to open a can of something or other, either alcohol or whupass. She hoped it was the latter.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 1, 2009)

Drake narrowed his eyes as he looked behind him. "_What the fuck..."_ But the Dhampir knew he couldnt afford to be distracted. His time to strike came now. The Dhampir sprinted forward for just a foot or two before suddenly dashing off into the right as he leaped up, kicking off a wall in the farside of the room and came crashing in from the demon's side. The beautifally crafted sword crashed down the middle with speed and strength....the blade aimed towards the demon. The added momentum and strength was sure to knock the demon away from Kiya even further which was one of Drake's intentions...he didnt want to have Kiya injured in the engagement.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 1, 2009)

The demon's heart beat faster as a second woman entered the room. The urge was almost too much, and the presence of his opponent was stopping him from fulfilling it. He meant to decapitate the man, then -

_Stop!_

The demon clutched a hand to its head, wide eyed at the voice echoing about it's brain. The vampiric man had already taken the advantage, and was thundering towards him.

_I said..._

'Stop!'

A cacophony of metallic and electrical noises exploded about the room, as a cloud of what must have been sawdust caused Kiya and Kagami to shield their eyes. Instead of clearing it vibrated, as if kept hovering in the air by the forces inside. The fighters were concealed.

The demon looked frightened of Tesla's voice that had erupted from its mouth without warning. It raised its head and stared at its opponent - the sword had been brought down heavily and with skill, but he could have dodged it. Instead, he had caught it; the wound was quite deep, and blood dripped down the sword and drenched his hand. 

His opponent struggled to free his blade, but Tesla made sure the demon held firm. Suddenly, the eyes were blue again; this time strong and sharp. They stared into the red of the dhampir's.

'Animal'. The word again was wrenched through surprised and unwilling lips. 'You're weak. And you - I have no quarrel with you'. His opponent looked confused. Tesla didn't enlighten him. 'You'll never see me again'.

The dust glowed a violent electric blue, and the two observers on the outside stared at the swirling spectacle, before they heard the single, decisive word: 'OBLITERATION!'.

Kagami tensed, hoping for a fight; Kiya wrestled with the astonishing array of emotions rocketing around her mind; and then the dust cleared.

Drake stood battle ready, a blood soaked sword in his hand - but all trace of his opponent had disappeared.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2009)

With Drakes interference Kiya scrambled away from the creature.  She grabbed her bow, loading a cryo tipped arrow as she rolled.  Kiya aimed carefully but didn’t release the missile.  The two demons battled in front of her with such quick movements that she would either miss horrible or injure Drake in the process, she couldn’t handle to do either.

It was then that Kagami made her appearance.  Kiya quickly changed the direction of her bow and aimed it at the center of her chest.  Anger withered in her chest for a moment her eyes narrowing.  For a second she was tempted to let the arrow fly but then lowered her bow.  “I’m not the succubus around here bitch…” Kiya growled then turned back to the two men.

It wasn’t long before the dust kicked up.  “What the hell?  What is going on?”  Kiya raised a hand over eyes as she squinted toward the fight.  Trying to pick up something amongst the fray.  “Damn it…” 

Kiya watched intently forgetting about her current condition, unaware of the massive bruises forming on her arms.  The ‘dust’ began to clear and Kiya looked around confused.  “What happened?  Where did he go?  What is going on?”  she whispered spinning around in a circle trying to see if he was somewhere in the room.  “Tesla?” Kiya called for him.  “Tesla?!”  she called louder then her shoulders slumped slightly as she saw the blood on Drakes sword.

“Oh!”  Kiya quickly grabbed a blanket and wrapped it around herself before stepping near Drake.  “Thank you…” she said softly bowing her head at him.  Then for some reason she traced her finger up the sword drenching her hand in the blood on it.  With that she sighed and headed for the bathroom, to grab what was left of her clothes.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 1, 2009)

_"Tesla..._" Drake wouldn't forget that name. His eyes on the floor...demons. The sound of a certain voice crying for help. "_Amelia..._" He could hear her voice calling. The sound of his childhood friend, being caught in a similar position...she just wasnt as fortunate. Then the sound of the demon, its laughter...the blood lust in its eye. Drake lost control as he slammed his fist into the closest wall...easily making a large hole. "_I swear...I will find you...I will pursue you...and I will kill you"_ Drake silently vowed. He wont forget the demon...he knew they would somehow end up meeting again someday. The Dhampir looked towards Kiya's direction. "_So...making love with a demon were we_?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 1, 2009)

At Drakes words Kiya paused before entering the bathroom.  “You know what.  Fuck you!  I thanked you for helping me…” she glared at the vampire before her.  “Do you think if it was voluntary I would say thank you?  Don’t you think I would have told you to get the fuck out?”  she practically stomped her foot only sparing Kagami the slightest of glances.  “Demons…Vampires…”  Kiya snapped throwing her arm up, almost forgetting they were holding the blanket.  “Why don’t you all go back to the hell you spawned from!”  a tear fell down her cheek which she wiped off angrily and stormed into the bathroom.

“Asshole…bitch…” Kiya muttered slamming the door behind her.  Her anger was intense at the moment and she had let her guard down thinking that the worst was over.  It was then an arm snaked around her waist pinning her hands to her side and another clamped on her mouth.  Her eyes went wide as she looked in the mirror and saw Tesla’s head bent down next to hers.  Only a slight whimper escaped her while her heart began to race.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 1, 2009)

Drake thought about her words and found them slightly amusing. He's been called plenty of things, it stopped bothering him before he became a teenager. The Dhampir proceeded to start leaving, his work was done but paused before leaving. "_I'm sorry_" It was short and quick and the half vampire proceeded to leave. He lowered his head lightly...contemplating what to do next. His sword returned to its sheath and he flipped his magnum away. All the people inside pretty much ran off unless of course they all decided to gather and point towards him as the bad guy.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 1, 2009)

Tesla released the technique as soon as he had slid through the wall and into the bathroom, his spirit burning through his veins in a self flagellating rage. He melted into existence, propped against the wall in the shower, tears searing down his cheeks.

He heard the talking next door but it washed over him - all he could feel, taste, smell... Everything was Kiya, everything was what he had done, and what he had _almost_done to her.

Footsteps.

The handle was turning - who was it?

Tesla activated his body shift as the door opened, and he glimpsed Kiya before she turned back to face the room. Despite himself, he felt a gladness in her acidic remarks, and it hurt him to experience it. Before she turned back to walk in, he painfully activated the obliteration for a second time - his spirit seemed reluctant to grant him the power. As Kiya slammed the door behind her and stared angrily into the mirror, he encircled her waist and mouth, being careful not to touch her more than necessary.

She flinched at his touch, and that hurt him too.

Straightaway, he began talking hurriedly and quietly:

'Kiya, I'm sorry, I'm - shhh, please, please - look I... I'm gonna let you go now because I don't want to talk to you like this so please, just don't yell out OK?'

She made no movement to show an acceptance or denial, but he released her anyway, and stepped back. She stared at him defensively, but also in shock. 

'That wasn't me in there. I mean... well, it was me but it wasn't _really_ me. I'm...' he paused, having never told anyone the whole truth before, 'I'm half incubus. Most of the time I can keep that... thing suppressed, but - well, I try to keep...' he paused again, struggling to find the words, 'I try and stay away, and I've never - well, I think I'm falling in -'

A sharp punch to his gut doubled him over while Kiya waited for him to rise again, then she slapped him hard in the face. Tesla couldn't understand the mixture of emotions barraging him - he could only stand and stare.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 2, 2009)

“You bastard!”  Kiya hissed at Tesla drawing her hand back once more.  She pulled it into a fist but decided to just stomp her foot against the tiled floor.  “Don’t you dare speak those words to me.”  Kiya glared daggers at him while the blanket lay crumpled and forgotten on the floor.

The moment stretched while she glowered at him.  “Gah!”  she growled finally breaking the eye contact and began searching for her clothes.  “What the hell…” Kiya spoke more to herself than the man with her in the room.  Finally spotting her pants she pulled them on roughly, completely tearing off one leg of the shredded pants at mid-thigh.  “Fuck!”  she cursed at the luck of it as hot tears stung her eyes.

“I just don’t understand…”  Kiya leaned her hip against the hard surface of the sink and crossed one arm across her naked breasts while the other moved to massage her forehead.  Tesla began to stretch his hand toward her but retracted it, deciding to let her vent her emotions for the moment.  “Incubus…that explains a fucking lot…” she said before turning tear filled eyes toward Tesla then shook her head before grabbing her top.  

As the strings of the top dangled precariously from her fingers Kiya noticed the blood that stained her flesh.  For what seemed like hours she stared at the condemning substance while she again experienced the emotions that drove through her when she thought he was dead.  

Kiya then slowly turned her head toward him.   Her eyes were a turbulent river of emotion as she stared at him.  She made no move only looked at him condemningly, angrily, sadly, and yet, for some reason hope raged there as well.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 2, 2009)

Tesla held a hand to his stomach, and was about to speak before he felt a warm sensation at his belly; raising his hand, he glowered at the gash. He hadn't been cut by a sword in at least a decade, and he wouldn't have been cut today if...

He sighed. One more thing to conceal.

Tesla searched Kiya's eyes, and the completely unexpected question rushed out: 'who was the dhampir?'.

The inappropriateness of it left Tesla regretting the question, but he still wanted to know the answer. The idea that Kiya would in any way want to be romantically involved with a half incubus seemed absurd now, but of all things he was _jealous_ of the stranger.

He thought of all the secrets he had to conceal himself. His mother, his powers, his feelings, his thoughts, his desires. He turned away from Kiya, and muttered 'I'm sorry... It's none of my business.' He looked over his shoulder at her to see any change in her expression, but he just couldn't see through.

A more practical question presented itself as he caught sight of himself in the mirror, and he felt his nakedness. His clothes must've been destroyed - _how could this situation get any worse..._


----------



## Vergil (Jul 2, 2009)

Kagami shouted at the slammed door.

"Gah! Go to hell you crazy succubus bitch! I'm no succubus! I'm not running around in public showing off my tits! I hope that damned thing comes back and kidnaps you or something, cos I'm not rescuing your blonde dumb ass!" Kagami said. She turns to Drake

"What a bitch! Honestly!" she says fuming.

It was then the Earth started rumbling.

_________________________________________

((OK I'm just gonna go ahead and post with Wrath ))

Deep underground, in a fiery pit under the tower in Metropolis, Wrath was summoning more and more Locust. He had a complex underground network which they travelled through and were currently setting up a massive attack on every city. He had a long way to go. Drones, Grinders, Flamers, Boomers, Maulers he summoned them all. They were going on through an assembly line, armoured up, given weapons and sent on their way.

More and more souls came down at him. Somewhere on the otherside of the world was a war between humans and demons. There was much fear, but more importantly much rage. He used it, the more hateful they were, the more powerful they became. He had set up a large army in Grande Bune. He was aware of the plans for the bomb, but he would make sure they felt his wrath before they died. 

A group were also positioned just underneath a small town outside of Bune. It was reported that a group of Hunters and Traitors were there. He would test them. One was reported to carry the Pandora's box. He was eager to see that in action. He gave the order to attack.

_______________________________-

Vergil.

He opened his eyes, awakening from his meditation. A priest had told him to go to Grande Bune. Vergil said nothing but merely nodded. His sword would free those that were suffering, Yamato, one of the Swords of Legend. It was in league with Excalibur, Kusanagi and even the Blade of Olympus. 

He got up from his cross legged position and made his way to Grande Bune. He was sure to meet some people on the way, though it mattered not. He would judge them accordingly. He had that right. He was of the chosen, one of the Apostles and would carry out God's Divine judgement.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 2, 2009)

"_Well maybe I was a bit too...mean. Experiences like that arent something to.."_ Drake didnt finish as he just kept thinking. The experience reminded him of something that happened in his life before. It was a painful expirence...every similar to Kiya's situation. Kiya was just forunate to make it out alive. Ever since Grand Bune, Drake had been there helping her but this time, it just felt different. He needed something to get his mind of things. "_Sorry about your sleep"_ Drake then said to Kagami as he proceeded to move out of the hotel.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 3, 2009)

Kiya looked at Tesla confused.  “The what?  Who?”  she was knocked off balance by the question at such a time.  “The dhampir?  Oh Drake…” she said putting on her top.  Kiya winced at the pain that shot through her arms at the movement.  ‘_Great…that’s going to make pulling back my bow string a fun process…’ _ she thought to herself and shook her head.

“I met him in Grand Bune.  He has saved my ass not once…” Kiya then looked at him remember the situation.  “But…twice now…”  the last part came out of her mouth softly almost as a whisper.  “I would probably be dead or worse by now if it wasn’t for him.  Guess I am in his debt…” the look in her eyes was sad as she turned away still fumbling with straps on her top.  Her fingers were a bit numb and it caused her to cause more of a knot then anything.  

Once Kiya was sure the top wasn’t going to just spring loose she bent and tossed Tesla the blanket.  ‘_What is wrong with me…he just…and yet…I…’_ her thoughts rambled away from her as she looked at him.  “I got to go…” she moved toward the door and placed her hand on the knob but paused and looked back at him once more.  The confusion and sadness in her eyes.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 3, 2009)

'If... Drake hadn't come in, I...' Tesla lowered his eyes sadly, before defiantly returning Kiya's gaze, 'I wouldn't have...'

All of a sudden, that familiar wave of resignation and despair broke over Tesla's subconscious - what was he doing here, with this poor girl? What could his presence possibly give to her, to _anyone_? His expression hardened.

'I'm better off alone. Kiya - you're right. You do have to go. You need to get as far away from me as possible, and never see me again.' He noticed a weathered black kimono hanging from the wall, battered and probably abandoned by some previous guest. He took it, and slipped it on, carefully avoiding the use of his left hand. 

'I've lived my whole life alone', he said, his voice and mind already becoming distant, returning to their default as he pushed his arms through the sleeves, 'and I've lived my whole life scared. I was wrong to try and break that. I never thought for a second that I might love you' he lied, 'it was just lust. That's all it can ever be'.

A large, opaque window dominated the side of the room and he stepped over to it, a foot on the sill. He placed a palm on the glass, and it shattered as he sent a pulse of his electricity through it. The drop was a few stories at least. 

Kiya looked like she wanted to speak, but Tesla stopped her. 'Don't. I don't want to see you, or hear your voice, ever again.' He stepped up, both feet on the sill. 'We have to hate each other'. He leant back slowly, closing his eyes, 'that's what humans do, after all'. A slow, sad smile had just enough time to start forming before his weight shifted, and he plummeted from the window. 

On the way down, he let the tears flow freely and fiercely from his eyes, head pointed down. He closed them and - before Kiya could look out, and before he reached the ground - he slipped from existence, and disappeared to the world once more.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2009)

Kagami looked out the window in the corridor

"Oh shit! Not fucking good. Ugh..guys, I think we need to run....NOW!"

Out of holes in the ground came wave after wave of Locust. 10, 20, 40, 80! Each one different, each one weilding some sort of weaponary. The village was soon awash with flames and blood splattered across the streets.

"You know what? Fuck running. Where's the fun in that?" Kagami yelled. "Time to get messy! Yo, succubus bitch you coming or are you still making fun time with yourself?!" Kagami spat out

She turned to the window again and then spun round and dived as the window exploded from a Boomshot. Kagami had ringing in her ears and tried to shake off the double vision. "Ah.. mum...just give me a sec...I'll be ready for school..." she said. 

____________________________-

Vergil was close to Bune when in the distance he saw smoke bellowing up, like a flare. Perhaps a signal from God that he should take a detour. He heeded the the sign and changed his direction towards the gunfire.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2009)

_"Well...maybe talking to people may not be the best thing about me...but killing is_" Drake silently thought as his crimson eyes seemingly began to glow filled with a supernatural blood lust. He couldnt forget his past expirence and the situation with Kiya made him a bit down. The Dhampir's enhansed abilities shot the former Demon Hunter forward, Sword in arm...eager to fight and kill, something to get his mind of things. Several drones proceeded to enter the hotel but they were unaware of what was happening as the supernatural figure suddenly and unleashed a barrage of unseen slashes, cutting through the closely packed humanoids. The mutilated bodies lay right before to the entrance of the hotel. As soon as the group dropped, a barrage of odd weaponry soon was fired in the direction of the Dhampir but the half vampire was quick and didnt stay in one spot as he pulled out his infamous fire arm "Red Dragon" as he fired one shot...the projectile shooting through the air and hitting a drone right in the skull which exploded in a wonderful display of blood.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 3, 2009)

"Boom! Boom! Boom!" three Boomers fired their giant greade launchers at the hotel, blowing a hole all down one side of it. There was a mass of bullets that accompanied the fire. A whole bunch of rubble fell onto Kagami, but she had already transformed her Box into the jet pack and burst out of there and landed on the ground. 

"Shit I'm definitely going to need long range support!" she yelled. and his behind her giant shuriken at the oncoming barrage of fire. They were advancing and clearing a path of destruction where they went. Kagami retreated to a chest high wall and ducked under the fire. Her Box transformed into the minigun and she hoisted it over the wall and unloaded into the Horde

It made mincemeat out of a few, but others were taking a long time to go down

Just then a sniper shot her in the shoulder

"Ah holy shitting fuck arse dick face! Get that friend for me! I'm heavy artillary not pussy ass snipe shots!" she yelled


----------



## Kuno (Jul 3, 2009)

“I swear…when I get a chance I am going to kill that bitch…”  Kiya mumbled to herself still looking out the window Tesla had jumped through.  With a shake of her head she moved quickly through the room gathering her weapons.  Approaching the window from the side she saw Kagami pinned down and yelling.  “Go figure.  You don’t just run out their you dumbass…”  Kiya whispered to herself as she pulled an arrow from her quiver.  Taking careful aim she let the projectile fly.  ‘WHOOSH’ it whistled through the air right into the head of the sniper and exploded causing a bloody fountain to form.  

“Get moving bitch!”  Kiya screamed at Kagami and dove out of the window just as a grenade was sent through the window.  She began to choke as the black-green smoke filled the room.  Scrambling on the floor she made it through the door and began taking big deep breathes to clear her lungs.  “Fuck…” Kiya moaned looking to her side and seeing a drone moving down the hall.  

On hands and knees she moved quickly to the room across the hall.  Wood splintered around her as he shot at her moving form, barely missing her.  Once Kiya made it to the room she gained her feet and pulled her dagger waiting for the creature to come to her.  She heard heavy footsteps approaching and she crouched like a tiger awaiting her prey.

It only took a moment for him to arrive and slam open the door.  She then sprung from her position clinging to the front of him and stabbing her dagger through his eye.  “Bastard!”  she yelled twisting the long knife around until she felt him crumple to the floor.  “I have to get out of here…” Kiya said grabbing his gun and headed toward the lower floors.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 3, 2009)

Drake sprinted into "his" alleyway. He looked at the little area he had set up. He quickly grabbed all he could and stuffed it into a bag that he had recently boughten. He grabbed the bag, intending to at least move its location until one drone appeared charging down, firing its riffle. Drake was quick to move as he leaped, kicking off the sides of the alleyway walls before building enough momentum to kick off the wall and appeared landing behind the drone. The large creature turned to look only as the Dhampir raised his weapon and fired his weapon into the skull of the creature. 

Drake could hear the signature growls of other locust in the area. The Dhampir then peeked his head out and watched the situation. The village was as good as dead and the village was done for.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 4, 2009)

Tesla sunk down through the ground, through layer upon layer until the air became moist near the water table. Eventually, he came to rest in an earthy chamber, a relatively large opening in the tunnels that connected Hades. The atmosphere and texture of the walls was mulchy, stifling. Someone had placed wooden slats on the ground, and Tesla gratefully released his technique and lay motionless on them. The pain from using it was getting less, but every day he considered never releasing it at all, living as an immortal ghost, a spirit. Meeting Kiya had banished this notion briefly from his mind, but with his transformation it had returned with interest.

Ten minutes or so passed as he lay, tired and alone on the dirty floor. Then he heard the rumbling.

Pulling himself up to stand, Tesla looked all around him for any sign of the source of this strange sound - the air snickered with a violent energy, the walls of the tunnel were beginning to vibrate. Earth began falling in clumps. As this was happening, a small hole opened up in the wall of the tunnel, and there was a distinct movement behind it.

Edging carefully close to the peephole, Tesla placed one eye against it and looked: constant, frantic upward movement. It took a moment before his eye could focus sufficiently to make out any individual figure, then...

'Locust?' Tesla drew back from the gap in the wall, confused. 'But what the hell are Locust doing...' he trailed off, remembering the village up above. And its vicinity to... 'Shit... shit!'

Tesla leapt upwards, and as he did so obliterated his body yet again. He couldn't fly, so he had to partially remain solid - it was far harder work climbing than falling. His thoughts raced as his muscles worked - Kiya was in bad shape. Kagami was there as well, and... _Drake_. He couldn't be seen by any of them. 

He'd just have to help as best he could.


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 5, 2009)

Tesla rose from the ground into a microcosm of hell. Buildings were burning, bodies lying unheeded on the ground as those that were living fled or fought - _the locust had done this much so quickly?_

Retaining his spiritual form, Tesla - levitating slightly from the ground - glided towards where he estimated Kiya's position to be. He could hear the grindings of Pandora's Box, and assumed the two women would be fighting together.

As he travelled through the air, half running half flying, none of the locust registered his presence - no wonder, they probably didn't have the cranial capacity. One Kantus narrowed its eyes as he sped past, but quickly turned back to the fight.

Soon, Tesla came upon what he had been searching for: Kagami and Kiya were surrounded by Locust, fighting back to back. Pandora's Box was in full flow, and just as he appeared a huge Grinder was felled, falling heavily onto Kagami. She was apparently more resilient than she looked, and swore rather than appearing to take any significant damage. 

Kiya was in more danger - as she bent to try and free Kagami, a lumbering Mauler had already picked up its pace and was sprinting headlong towards her. Tesla couldn't shout, so he had to intervene.

He had to be quick. All in a few seconds he flashed past Kiya's position - she felt only a faintly cold breeze - and plunged his spirit hand through the mauler's stomach. It froze, a bewildered look in its tiny eyes, and gurgled as Tesla passed straight through it, briefly re-formed his body, summoned his longsword and decapitated the beast in one movement, before obliterating himself once more. 

Kiya heard the Mauler's deep scream and jumped around to face it, only to see its head sliding off its body, and the whole thing collapsing to the ground. Tesla took up an invisible position behind her, ready to fight again; this quick use of his spiritual technique was effective, but the strain on his body would be too much if he kept it up for longer than necessary. Normally it wouldn't be a problem if he could use his neutral stance for the majority of the time, but the situation demanded he remain completely invisible, so his technique had to become a constant state, rather than a surprise attack.

Kagami was still struggling under the mauler, and Tesla now turned his attention to the drone approaching her position - it was travelling too fast to just paralyze with a jab. He'd have to risk Kagami catching a glimpse.

Sprinting towards the animal, he leapt high into the air and - just at the point of contact - returned to his physical form and delivered a powerful kick to the bewildered drone's head, sending the beast flying backwards, before he again disappeared. _If they're all this weak, I should be able to keep this up..._


----------



## Vergil (Jul 5, 2009)

Vergil watched the chaos around him. He sat on the rocks of a destroyed building and simply observed. A blonde, an incubus, a Vampire and a white haired half demon with an extraordinary weapon were fighting weak Locust, but it was the number that was overwhelming.

He waited. He was not sure for what. Perhaps a sign.

_______________________________________

Kagami saw a drone fly past at incredible speed, as if hit by a car. It splattered against the wall. 

"Ugh....this is a terrible first date. Didn't even try to buy me a drink." she said looking at the Mauler. She shouted as she squirmed out from underneath it, Pandora's Box, still in hand. She looked on. It was easily 100 Locust against the three....maybe four of them. They retreated into an alley

"Gyah! we don't stand much chance in the open like this. I can bomb a few, maybe take out 20 - 30 if my luck holds out, take out one or two of the really big guys but really, its only a matter of time before one of them gets a lucky shot. Think you can take out 70 between you two?"

The silence was enough

"Great. Well we're gonna have to hope for a miracle or something." she peeked out. They were forming a half circle, intending to trap them in. There wasn't to many places to run. "Well I'm gonna go out like a bitch and fuck up as many as I can. You in?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 5, 2009)

After Kagami finally got away from the corpse of the beast, Kiya again lifted the gun she had confiscated from the creature.  She frowned slightly as she saw the mauler beheaded and caught a glimpse of the drone hitting the ground for some odd reason.  Moving with the rest of the group she stood against the wall in the alley.  “Right.”  Kiya said with a nod.  “Is there any other way to go?” she gave a smile that looked more like a grimace and looked around  the corner.  

As her eyes came clear of the wall she came face to face with a white creature hold a shotgun.  With a quick pull of the trigger the blade began to move on the bottom of the gun and she laid on it’s head while it lifted it’s gun in return.  A satisfying wail began as she cut the creature in half.  Blood splattered on her face, body, and the wall they stood next to, until it crumpled into a heap at her feet.  

Quickly Kiya jumped back behind the wall while a bullet whizzed by where she had been standing.  “Damn that was satisfying.”  she grinned widely not noticing the blood.  “One down.  Let’s get the rest…” Kiya then knelt and let loose a burst of gunfire from where the shot had originated.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 5, 2009)

Several shots rang out, each shot resulting in a death of a drone. The skulls of several of the common infantry exploded in a bloody explosion. The Dhampir narrowed his eyes as he ducked, barely avoiding a sweeping forearm strike aimed at his skull. Dropping his weapon, Drake turned around and unleashed a brutal right hook into the drone before him. His eyes seemingly flashed with rage as the Dhampir poistioned himself over the drone and continued to punch the drone's skull until it was reduced to jelly. Even as the drone lay dead, The Dhampir didnt stop...trying to let loose some frustration. "_You fucking piece of fucking shit...want more! Huh!?!" _Drake grabbed the throat of the drone and squeezed as hard as he could. The former Demon Hunter then turned around and looked at the other drones closing in on him.

"_You guys want some! Then come on!, I'll kill you! all of you!" _Drake shouted.  He had enough...he had far too much rage building up inside and his supernatural urges have pushed him to the point where it was time he settled down...do something that made him feel good. That meant killing...
He had originally intended on grouping with Kiya and Kagami but watching the whole situation made him forget everything. He had one desire at the moment and he wasnt going to pass it up..he clutched his weapons and narrowed his eyes, seemingly getting lost to his other vampire half..


----------



## Gardenhead (Jul 6, 2009)

Tesla watched Drake tear into the hordes of enemies a little way off - he was running further and further away from Kiya and Kagami, and although that would clearly diminish their own military strength, he couldn't help feeling relieved. What he most certainly didn't need now would be a fight with a bloodthirsty dhampir.

Tesla considered Drake as he watched him distancing himself, eyes red, blade flashing. Their urges were just the same - Drake was giving into the mania of vampirism just as Tesla had been overcome by the incubus' lust. The rage that was so obvious in his exaggerated, murderous strokes was both frightening and bizarre - Tesla sensed an enjoyment in the slashes and thrusts, and a brutal simplicity; anyone he considered an enemy seemed unworthy of any kind of mercy. At the moment that included Tesla himself, and the battlefield didn't seem the best place for an explanation, reconciliation or discussion. He wasn't sure he trusted the man anyway, although thinking about it, Kagami had little to commend herself in that department either. She was dangerous herself, and a little... _mad._

Going out and fucking up as many as she could may not have sounded particularly strategically sound, but fortunately she and Kiya had an invisible ally. As Kiya reloaded and Kagami readied Pandora's box for another assault, Tesla swept the perimeter of the half circle boxing them in, his fingers dancing from Drone to Mauler, until the entire row froze and fell to their knees. 

Kagami seemed unfazed - 'Yeah, you kneel motherfuckers!' - as she mowed the silent hordes down, and Tesla landed elegantly in the centre of the half circle again, between and in front of Kiya and Kagami. He remained invisible to all the creatures around him, as well as the two women, but he couldn't fight like this forever - he would have to reveal himself and fight as Tesla, rather than a spirit, if he was to survive the battle.

Just as he estimated that he had around five minutes remaining in which he could retain his spiritual form constantly without a serious risk of losing his body, Tesla felt a tingling at his fingertips - looking down, he saw the spectral digits dancing with an energy that looked like... 

_But that's impossible..._

He didn't have time to consider the phenomenon - a new wave had arrived to back up the fallen locust. The situation was becoming grim.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2009)

“What the hell?”  Kiya said watching the beasts fall to their knees.  “I don’t…don’t look a gift horse in the mouth Kiya…”  she berated herself.  Aiming her weapons she began to unload at a drone that jumped the dumpster he was sitting in.  Several shot’s later he flipped over backward.  Before he even landed Kiya reloaded the weapon and began filling a grenadier full of lead.

“Damn there is so many!”  Kiya yelled as the creature crumpled to the ground.  “What is-”  she cut herself short as she dodged behind the wall.  An arrow whizzed by embedding it’s self into the wall above Kagami’s head and exploding.  With a grin Kiya aimed at the beast.  “Now I want one of those!”  she cried happily bullets leaving her gun quickly and tearing apart it’s chest.


----------



## Caedus (Jul 9, 2009)

Drake seemingly got stronger and faster then he usually was. His sword was constantly moving, slicing and slashing through Drones. He kept charging into the hordes. Every time they attempted to fire, a blade usually slashed through them and soon the drones proceeded to back up, trying to get space but the Dhampir seemingly showed no signs of fatigue. Shouting threats and proceeded to slaughter into them. The massacre began to slow as Drake found himself surrounded...the Drones were consumed in fear. The countless bodies of the dead were just being stepped n from their brethern. The crimson eyes of the former Demon Hunter kept looking around. The situation was hopeless for those who were fighting.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 10, 2009)

"What the shit kind of fucking weapon is that?!" she said looking at the charred bit of wall above her. "Right you bastards! No more miss nice girl"

She was faced with the horde of drones. "Cover me! This takes a moment." Pandora's box started to shift and change into something big. So big that Kagami had to sit in it. She was encased with metal and the contraption had several controls in it. Most importantly was the ludicrously over sized cannon sticking out of it, pointed at the majority of the horde.

The machine started to vibrate as it charged up. The Locust knew that it was going to be big and fired their weapons at her. "GYAAAAH!" Kagami screamed as bullets and arrows an grenades flew at her. She saw headshots and bits flying all around her as the others gave her cover.

A thin red line came out of the cannon as a guidance, Kagami adjusted to the left and then grinned. "Oh...damn....this is gonna be hot!"

She pulled the trigger and a huge laser fired out of the weapon incenerating everything that was in it's path. The point of impact also exploded, sending maulers and boomers, dismembered into the air. The target for Kagami was the hole they were crawling out of. 

"Right! That should stop more coming out. We now just have to deal with the...oh 60 or so angry fuckers coming towards us."

The attack had enraged the horde who ran, all at once towards them.


----------

